#ubuntuone 2009-06-22
 * BUGabundo alt+sysrq+SLEEP
<facundobatista> Hi all
<jdo_> hi facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hey jdo_
<statik> hello world
<facundobatista> Hola statik
<aquarius> hey statik
<statik> hola
<urbanape_> morning, all.
<statik> CardinalFang, I'm working on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6112, the last comments. Do you have any idea the right way to delete some of those crufty files during the build process so they don't end up in the binary package?
<CardinalFang> statik: In debian/rules .  The part you want to modify is hidden by those "include" lines.  One normally makes a tree that represents what's in the package, then tars up the tree.  If there's no way to write exactly what you want into the tree, then you must mutate the tree between those two steps.
<statik> CardinalFang, cool, thanks! i just got some advice in #ubuntu-motu that I can add a rule called override_dh_install, and drop the files from that rule
<CardinalFang> statik: Ah, good.  Yeah, those helper scripts are new and are a layer atop what I know, so I'm probably going to offer dumber ideas.
<dobey> statik: your python build-dep and XS-Python-Version don't match, in the control file for that :)
<urbanape> statik: thanks for fixing the edgesettings module. Dumb slip
<statik> dobey, thanks!
<Gauss> hi there.. im new to ubuntuone, and id like to ask some question. first of all: im no natural speaker, so my english my sound broken.... to the question: i wonder if it is possible to see the process off uploading. which files are still to upload, what is already online. as far i did just press f5 in konqueror to monitor the progress.
<jblount> Gauss: We don't yet show progress of what exactly is uploading, but it is in the short term plan... so soon!
<jblount> (I'm having the same problem, so I feel your pain)
<teknico> statik: it's that time again ;-)
<Gauss> ^^ ok, thanks. thats all i wanted to know (so far). thank you a lot. have a nice day :)
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS!
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<statik> me
<CardinalFang> And thisfred, "me"
<teknico> jblount: who's first, between us? :-)
<dobey> teknico: vds
<dobey> teknico: i see jblount's me before yours though :)
<teknico> dobey: thx
<vds> is there no one else? :)
<statik> someone should go first :)
<dobey> vds was first
<vds> DONE:sprint in London last week, started a branch to implement new timestamps for records with thisfred
<vds> TODO: go ahead with this branch and find a way to expose the document seqno to a view
<vds> BLOCKED: not really
<vds> your turn urbanap
<vds> urbanape:
<urbanape> DONE: Cut and submitted the /media/<revno>/path branch, but forgot edgesettings and didn't write tests. statik saved my butt on the first. Boo, Zac.
<urbanape> TODO: Go back after and write a test for the behavior. Check on FF extension status, and keep working on it and/or new /files/ UI.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: go for it
<dobey> DONE: Review day, prioritized some bugs, got REVU feedback
<dobey> TODO: fix packages for REVU feedback, resolve versioning issues with rmcbride/cprov, fix some high priority bugs, finish moving share creation code
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: you're bat mate
<aquarius> DON: week sprint in London, planning all things
<aquarius> TOD: looking at how to start up your desktop CouchDB and load new design documents into it
<aquarius> BLK: none
<aquarius> CardinalFang: go for it
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got feedback for mail queue patch
<CardinalFang> TODO: FACE today.  Finalize, retest, push.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: nil
<CardinalFang> It's all you, jblount.
<jblount> DONE: Reviews, two interface branches, nearly succeeded in getting a few gigs uploaded to my U1 account.
<jblount> TODO: Land two interface branches, get started on css weirdness for /files/new/, make some adjustments to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+milestone/w09
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: next!
<teknico> DONE: last week's contacts sprint in Millbank, approved statik's fix for unicode problem in karmic, filed expenses for said sprint
<teknico> TODO: working on contacts database resetting logic
<teknico> BLOCKED: sometimes rabbitmq annoyingly refuses to start
<teknico> NEXT: statik
<statik> DONE: Attended project manager meeting, fixed the mup code review announcer, tested and reviewed CardinalFangs zope.sendmail branch, posted a branch for config-manager to allow pulling specific revisions of branches, got testtools decorator stuff finally landed in trunk upstream, posted a branch adding client-side timing measurements to the web site with Jiffy, landed the cache-busting branch for urbanape, landed a branch to fix the edgese
<statik> ttings for cachebusting, posted a branch to fix the cloudserver errors, posted a branch to fix the simplejson unicode test failures in funambol, amazing planning call with Collabora regarding Telepathy and XMPP, some XMPP experimentation with jdo, landed a branch to add ejabberd to developer-dependencies. Uploaded new versions of python-spawning, python-eventlet, python-simplesettings, python-functest, and python-mozrunner to REVU. I also
<statik> bought a pink cowboy hat (ostensibly for my daughter, but we all know better) and had a lovely sunday chat with dobey and elmo about our amazing crashing website.
<statik> TODO: scheme with cardinalfang regarding new WSGI servers, refuse to go to London, talk about XMPP deployment, work on OOPs with pfibiger (3K OOPs a day and none of them being reported!), look at glib-couchdb with rodrigo, figure out whether south could be made to work with storm.
<statik> BLOCKED:
<statik> MISC: I need an mp3 of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_&_Faster. Also, http://www.qwantz.com/index.php?comic=1493 is funny, you should read it.
<aquarius> cheezit, I need to work harder. That's, like, a whole screen of stuff that statik did
 * statik isn't sure if anyone is left to hand off to?
<statik> aquarius, lots of trivial patches, not much thinking. I think you worked harder.
<jblount> statik: I think that's EOM
<radix> dobey: you remind me of the NES :)
<dobey> radix: hah
<aquarius> statik:  respec' to the pink cowboy hat, incidentally.
<rodrigo_> ugh, standup finished?
<statik> rodrigo_, you're just in time
<rodrigo_> cool, me then :)
<statik> your turn :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> done: more couchdb-glib/evo missing implementation, released couchdb-glib 0.3 and started packaging it
<rodrigo_> todo: finish missing evo-couchdb backend methods, and package evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> blocked: nothing
<statik> teknico, anything i can do to help with the rabbitmq problems?
<statik> CardinalFang, your call when to declare this thing over
<teknico> statik: I'd like to, they seem to have vanished for now
<CardinalFang> Me?  Okay.   MEETING ENDS
<teknico> statik: I'll let you know if they reappear
<statik> CardinalFang, since you so kindly called the meeting to order it seemed only just that you should be burdened with seeing it through to the end ;)
<teknico> statik: I did not find the Dinosaur Comics strip very funny, even with the War Games reference thrown in; may I apply for a refund? ;-)
<statik> teknico, of course :)
<jblount> Hmm. So it took me nearly 3 days to upload a gig of stuff, but now I've uploaded about 2 gigs this morning. Has there been any recent changese in the server to help facilitate this, or am I imagining things?
<urbanape> anyone from our team heading to eupy?
<CardinalFang> urbanape: "eupy"?
<urbanape> europython
 * CardinalFang volunteers for PyCon 2010
<thisfred> urbanape: aquarius was thinking of going to the social events only, since it's in his back garden so to speak. I'm skipping this one, even though it's one of my favorite conferences, but saving up days for my move...
<urbanape> I ask because a friend of mine in the UK is thinking of heading over and wanted to know if he should look up anyone in particular.
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I'm not sure I'm allowed to spend US Independence Day in the UK.
<thisfred> urbanape: my former employer will be there in full force, so if they're doing anything zopeish, or are in academia, tell 'em to look for Kit Blake/Infrae
<thisfred> and a lot of the Zope3/Grok gang will be there I think. Martijn Faassen
<statik> thisfred, did you see the discussion on the couchdb list about changing seqnos to be the hash of the doc or something like that? supposedly would allow you to make identical changes to multiple couchdb instances and then have those not result in a conflict
<aquarius> then they're not a *sequence* number, though :(
<thisfred> statik: no I have not, interesting! Although it would break the 'sequence' in
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> what he said
<aquarius> that'd be bad for asking the question "did X happen after Y", which we do a lot
<statik> yeah, it's an interesting change. with some formats of UUID, you can seed it with some data to maintain the sort order that you want
<statik> not sure whether the same sort of trick could be applied in this situation
<statik> or maybe exposing both hash and seqno as two independent attributes, and if hash is identical, you don't really care about seqno when determining a conflict
<aquarius> although that's interesting, because the only thing that cares about that sort of conflict is replication. it's not useful to other processes running on couch
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> do i want to pay $3K for a weekend rental though
<dobey> not really
<dobey> Infinity M35 it is
<CardinalFang> jblount: Thank you for running that test!
<jblount> CardinalFang: You are more than welcome.
<dobey> rmcbride: so i'm going to move the debian/ dir out of storage-protocol and client today, into source package branches. after we iron out the version issue, we should chat about how the source package branches will be useful for building snapshots, or how we can automate snapshot builds even more
<rmcbride> dobey: cool. If we're going that route then I should be able to move to a method that I've been thinking about already. We can definitely discuss
<rmcbride> dobey: if you're in agreement with the new base string I proposed I want to go ahead and run new packages so that we can get karmic working again before we change to the source package method/workflow
<danage> just signed up, copied a folder. all files show 0 bytes. it appeared to be syncing, but no network traffic. then i disconnected/reconnected and no more transfer occurs
<thisfred> statik, aquarius: If I have the right thread, they're talking about replacing revision numbers, rather than sequence numbers, which is ok for us, since we don'
<thisfred> t rely on the ordering of those
<thisfred> (and I don't  think they ever were guaranteedly ordered)
<dobey> danage: CardinalFang might be able to help point you in the right direction
<CardinalFang> danage: Hi.  If you open a Terminal and type at the prompt
<CardinalFang> $ ps xw |grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> ...what do you see?
<danage> 21284 ?        Sl     1:43 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> Good, good.
<danage> next?
<CardinalFang> danage:  $ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<danage>   path: /home/dennis/Ubuntu One/My Files/Doc...g.doc
<danage>     deflated size: -1
<danage>     bytes written: -1
<danage> FAIL
<danage> (plenty of these^⁾
<CardinalFang> Hrm!
<danage> next?
<CardinalFang> danage: Do you mind mailing me  .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  ?  chad @ canonical.com
<danage> CardinalFang: i tailed 100 lines here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/390759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390759 in ubuntuone-client "All files are 0 bytes" [Undecided,New]
<danage> should i try the windows way? restart system? i didnt restart after installing
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I don't *think* so.  If your system is reasonably up-to-date, (no DBUS or libraries updates very recently) then it should be okay.
<danage> i have intrepid-proposed enabled, and am on 2.6.30 kernel from the mainline ppa
<danage> oh no wait, that's my other system, i'm on 2.6.28
<CardinalFang> Kernel version shouldn't matter, I think.  At least, assuming you haven't written new kernel image and modules but haven't rebooted.
<danage> nope, none of that
<CardinalFang> danage: Hmm, it may be me not understanding launchpad, but I only see ~10 lines comprising 3 minutes attached to bug 390759.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390759 in ubuntuone-client "All files are 0 bytes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390759
 * CardinalFang pets ubottu.
<danage> CardinalFang: i'll mail you the whole thing
<dobey> oh you're on intrepid?
<danage> jaunty, jaunty sorry
<danage> sorry sorry sorry
<dobey> oh, ok
<danage> CardinalFang: mail sent.
<CardinalFang> danage: Thanks.  I'll eyeball it while I eat lunch.   ...
<danage> that gives me time to eat dinner :)
<jdobrien_> so I uploaded 2.4 G of music files...and then I installed the client on my laptop and it started downloading the files
<jdobrien_> the first created a bunch of empty conflict files
<jdobrien_> then disconnected at some point
<dobey> cool
<jdobrien_> when I reconnected it downloaded the files...but left all the conflict files
<dobey> jdobrien_: maybe CardinalFang can point you in the right direction :)
<jdobrien_> dobey: ?
<statik> thisfred: thats great re: revision numbers vs. seqnos, and makes total sense. sorry for the false alarm
<dobey> jdobrien_: he is face today
<danage> CardinalFang: i'm back
<CardinalFang> Hi danage.  Still looking.
<danage> take your time
<danage> CardinalFang: same problem on my other computer. i'm gonna reboot now, see what happens
<CardinalFang> :\
 * CardinalFang holds his breath.
<danage> CardinalFang: pm?
<danage> i have a few lines here
<CardinalFang> http://pastebin.com/
<danage> are the logs safe to paste?
<danage> i.e. publicly
<CardinalFang> Filenames are in there.  If you can bear that.
<CardinalFang> Private message is fine if it's not more than a few lines.
<danage> CardinalFang: http://pastebin.com/m423f2e33 this may be more helpful than before
<danage> hahahah now it's telling me there is a conflict
<danage> you want the entire file?
<CardinalFang> danage: Am I right in reading that you added stuff, which started uploading, and then removed stuff locally?
<danage> well yes. it initially showed all the 0 byte files from before
<danage> so i deleted them
<danage> THEN, i added one mp3 file
<danage> which it now has renamed as conflicting when i go to "show folder"
<CardinalFang> danage: *Where* did you delete them?
<danage> in the nautilus folder
<danage> however, not when i login via web, all the stuff from previously is still there
<danage> my new (conflicting) file doesn't show via web
<CardinalFang> Okay.  "Copied to Nautilus.  Waited some period.  Deleted from Nautilus."  Is that accurate?
<danage> copied using nautilus. 0 byte files. went to another computer. deleted 0 byte files via nautilus. copied some stuff in nautilus folder. deleted it again. copied something via nautilus. renamed to .conflict in nautilus
<danage> now i just double checked: the web folder still shows everything that i previously had tried to copy there
<danage> all 0 bytes
<danage> renamed to .conflict in nautilus should be "got renamed to..."
<danage> sorry i guess that isn't the most helpful course of action i could have taken.
<Vigo> hi jblount
<Vigo> just to let you know my issue is now resolve
<jblount> Vigo: This is great news!
<jblount> Vigo: Was there something in particular that fixed it?
<Vigo> jblount, yep, didn't do anything
<jblount> Vigo: Heh, like most technical problems, taking a break goes a long way :)
<CardinalFang> danage: Right, okay.  I'm trying to decide what *should* happen.  It wasn't finished uploading from computer A, when you deleted the metainformation at computer B.  Computer A still thinks it has stuff to send.  The server says "no thanks!"
<danage> but i must note, computer a is turned off at this point
<Vigo> jblount, having a good sleep works for men, not sure for computers
<danage> how about we try a clean room approach?
<danage> let me try and empty all folders?
<CardinalFang> danage: I think the first problem is that Nautilus should tell you that it's still sending information.  That way, you are not alarmed when you see "0 bytes" elsewhere.
<danage> it never sent stuff in the first place
<danage> i'm VERY sure of that
<danage> no network traffic whatsoever
<CardinalFang> Hmm.  From the log, it looks like it was sending metainformation.  FIlenames, sizes, checksums.
<danage> (but you are right, that would probably be a good feature and i've seen a similar bug)
<danage> yeah but i think it was done doing that
<danage> let me try and empty everything, then retry the whole thing with less files and stuff
<danage> the web application doesn't let me delete anything
<danage> oh now it's working
<danage> just lags
<CardinalFang> danage: I'm sure we're working on the UI speed, but that "cloud" stuff is too nebulous to be instantaneous, I'm afraid.
<danage> that's fine. it could acknowledge having received a click on "delete" though
<CardinalFang> Agreed.
<danage> i can't delete folders that contain subfolders via webif
<danage> is that a known problem?
<statik> recursive delete is *supposed* to be working, so i'd say its not a known problem
<statik> but i believe you that it's broken
<danage> you want to file or should i go ahead do it?
<statik> could you do it? thanks for testing and reporting these problems, it's incredibly helpful
<danage> i'm thinking i'm a terrible pain right now, bringing up all kinds of problem and seems-like-problems
<CardinalFang> No, no no.  We love you.
<alanbell> evening all
<jblount> danage: What CardinalFang & statik said, your bug reporting and problem finding are adding real, tangible awesomness to Ubuntu One. Thank you very much.
<CardinalFang> This is exactly why we invite a small group of people to use it before it's released.
<CardinalFang> Hi alanbell
<alanbell> on thursday evening in London there is an Erlang meetup with some of the couchdb developers
<alanbell> in the crypt http://erlang-factory.com/conference/London2009/venue
<danage> ok i added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/383619 because it seemed it's a consolidated folder deletion bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383619 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot delete a folder from the web interface (folder is shared)" [High,Triaged]
<statik> man i wish i was going to erlang factory
<statik> even if it is in london
<alanbell> starts at 18:00 until we get kicked out.
<toros> I had the same issue some days ago
<toros> I tried to delete it for two days
<toros> and then I suceeded somehow :)
<danage> there are two folders that do not open in webif, all other ones i managed to manually delete
<danage> oh wow, upon relogin they were gone
<danage> but another one showed up that wasn't there previously
<danage> when is this due to be released?
<toros> yes, I had the same issue
<dobey> statik: do you know the diff between Build-Depends and Build-Depends-Indep?
<CardinalFang> danage: In a few months.
<danage> now this looks promising, nautilus even changes the symbol
<danage> and i get network traffic
<danage> i wonder what caused the breakage initially
<toros> I think it will be released with Karmic
<toros> I mean this is the last deadline, isn't it? :)
<danage> ok it worked
<danage> CardinalFang: should i try and parse a huge chunk of stuff like i did initially?
<statik> dobey: something about whether the dependency is arch-specific or not
<dobey> so basically a pointless thing that dpkg has just because it wants to be super anal about architecture or something?
<CardinalFang> danage: I think so.  Run 'df -h' on your tree and multiply by your upload speed to see how long it should take, at full speed.  If it's still not finished in double that amount of time, then we want to know about it.
<statik> dobey: even better it is broken in slightly different ways between debian builders and launchpad PPAs I think. it is useful in some specific situation, but i've only run into it when trying to fix FTBFS in protocol buffer packages
<dobey> hmm
<danage> CardinalFang: the strange thing was that when i copied the files initially, i was on a HUGE pipe. yet nothing got transferred, ever
<statik> dobey: it might be that Build-Depends is only used for the arch-independent part of the build, which always runs in an i386 builder. it was something along those lines IIRC
<CardinalFang> danage: Hmm.  Maybe someone here can find something in your log file that will point the way.
<dobey> statik: looks like it is the deps needed for any Architecture: all packages that get built by the source package
<statik> that makes sense
<rmcbride> actually from what I am reading Indep serves no purpose in an arch-all package other than to needlessly complicate. Unless there's somehow value in putting stuff in a place where it will get ignored if you do a 'dpkg-buildpackage -B' where it woudl be enforced without the  -B
<rmcbride> dobey: where do we have an -Indep section? I don't see it in the client or protocol
<dobey> rmcbride: " - python-twisted-core, protobuf-compiler could be in Build-Depends-Indep" from dholbach's comments on storage-protocol package in REVU
<rmcbride> Hmm
<rmcbride> interesting
<dobey> although
<dobey> it's basically pointless
<dobey> given it only produces arch-indep packages
<dobey> i do know OEMs used to ship funky stuff by default with animated desktop icons and single click to activate and such
<danage> CardinalFang: i am making good experience now
<dobey> my brain hurts
<CardinalFang> danage: Good!  Sorry about that earlier.  I still don't know what happened.
<danage> oh wait, let me take that back. it's still not working
<CardinalFang> I have mixed feelings about hearing that.
<danage> here is what i did: machine a copied a couple of files to "my thingy". machine b is now trying to sync it. one file downloaded properly. the other one == fail. first: incomplete. now, nothing, only the first file shows on machine b. at the same time, machine a doesn't show it anymore!
<danage> oh boy. webif shows one file
<danage> i am behind nat on two machines, that a problem?
<czajkowski> Anhyone here using Karmic and ubuntu one?
<dobey> several people are
 * jblount points at CardinalFang & statik & dobey
<dobey> i'm going to guess that you are going to complain about the missing image icon
<czajkowski> dobey: is your cloud able to connect from the desktop?
<danage> ok now on machine a, when i upload another file, suddenly the old file appears again
<dobey> i actually don't have it installed on my karmic box at the moment, because i was testing another issue the other day
<danage> oh boy
<czajkowski> dobey: not missing any icon :)
<dobey> czajkowski: what version of the package do you have? (dpkg -l ubuntuone-client)
<czajkowski> dobey: 0.90.1-0+r25-2
<CardinalFang> danage: NAT should be no problem.
<dobey> czajkowski: if you open a terminal and type "ps afx|grep ubuntuone" what does it print out?
<czajkowski> dobey: 2 secs just doing an update
<czajkowski> 32221 ?        Sl     0:15          \_ /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<dobey> if you're updating, don't update to the version of the package in the karmic series of the ppa
<dobey> czajkowski: ok, if you type "ubuntuone-syncdaemon" what error does it spit out?
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> hmm
<CardinalFang> danage: When you're at a stopping point, I'd like to see your log files, along with a summary of what operations you started in the UI.
<jblount> Hello everyone! I'd like to update the known issues list, does anyone have favorite bugs they'd like to be on the list? (I'll be mailing ubuntuone-users as well)
<czajkowski> dobey: can you see the issue, or should I log a bug?
<toros> jblount: this is my favorite bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375664 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375664 in ubuntuone-client "Unable to remove data shared with me" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> czajkowski: you should run "ubuntuone-syncdaemon" in a terminal and tell me what the error message is that it spits out
<toros> but I think it's a well known issue by know ;)
<toros> I mean "by now"
<czajkowski> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/201693/
<dobey> czajkowski: ok, that issue has been fixed in a newer version of ubuntuone-client. it happened because pyinotify got updated in karmic, and broke the API
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks at least I know tis not me :)
<jblount> toros: That's perfect, thanks :)
<danage> and again, it's not syncing
<danage> now it claims to be doing all kinds of things, up and downloading, but it isn't
<CardinalFang> danage: File contents, or metainformation?  How do you know it's not doing what you expect?
<danage> 200b/s network traffic. how long can it possibly take until it starts uploading?
<CardinalFang> danage:   $ sudo apt-get install iwatch; iwatch -r ~/Ubuntu\ One/
 * jblount install iwatch
<jblount> s/install/installs
<danage> it's constantly closing all kinds of .partial files
<dobey> statik: hrmm. if we switch to source package branches, where should we store that branch? ~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/$project/karmic for example?
<danage> in /home..../Ubuntu One/
<statik> dobey: pitti had suggested that ~ubuntu-coredev or something like that should own the sourcepackagebranch, so we could ask him to create it
<danage> it seems like it's creating them
<dobey> statik: well, except we can't commit to that
<dobey> statik: and we kind of need a canonical place where we can land changes, for nightlies/etc... anyway
<danage> so CardinalFang it may be everything is fine, only that it's very slowly setting up the folders and files. after all, these are many files
<statik> dobey: oh right, we would have a branch for karmic, and ask pitti to merge it to the official one whenever an upload was done
<statik> this sourcepackagebranch workflow doesn't quite make sense to me yet
<danage> brb
<dobey> statik: yeah. not sure what all the details are yet, but it's interesting
<CardinalFang> I wonder if we should have a mathematical expression on the web, or a "More info" item in the UI that says "N files at upload speed M should take about P minutes."
<CardinalFang> danage: I'm going AFK soon.  You have my address.  I'll be here tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.
<danage> will do, sorry for the dust. i probably should have waited until ihad a little more experience with the workings of the system
<CardinalFang> danage: No, this is good data.  Programmers can be blind to new-user experiences.  You're doing exactly what we want.
<CardinalFang> Thanks.
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
<dobey> *phew*
<dobey> i hope that's all i need to do with the packages to get them in karmic
<dobey> later all!
<Nafallo> hiya. is it just me, or does the client not work on karmic right now?
<jblount> Nafallo: I wouldn't suggest it's you, but a few folks are running it on Karmic. Are you having any specific problems?
<Nafallo> jblount: the icons are inexisting and the files aren't getting synced :-)
<Nafallo> inexisting is the wrong word. not showing are more correct.
<jblount> Nafallo: I think the non-showing icons are a known issue, but the files should be syncing. Have you tried restarting the client?
<Nafallo> hmm. clicks having no action on the tray is a bit strange as well.
<jblount> Nafallo: Does right clicking on the non-icon give you a menu?
<Nafallo> jblount: no
<Nafallo> hmm. the sync daemon isn't running for some reason.
<jblount> Nafallo: Yikes! It maybe useful to kill the applet and daemon and restart everything.
<jblount> Nafallo: That would explain the lack of sync! What does "ps aux | grep ubuntuone" tell you?
<Nafallo> jblount: that the client applet is started ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm. syncdaemon gives me a traceback saying it doesn't have configglue
 * Nafallo checks if it's installed
<Nafallo> and yes, it is.
<Nafallo> ii  python-configglue  0.1-0~9.10-4+r9    configglue -- glue for your apps' configuration
<Nafallo> nafallo@halfling:~$ ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Nafallo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Nafallo>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 36, in <module>
<Nafallo>     from configglue import configglue
<Nafallo> ImportError: No module named configglue
<jblount> verterok: Hiya! Are you seeing this? ^^
<Nafallo> apt-cache show verterok
<verterok> jblount: I wasn't..but I'm now :)
<Nafallo> ehrm. brainfail :-P
<verterok> hi Nafallo, jblount
<jblount> verterok: ;)
<verterok> Nafallo: try with: python -c "from configglue import configglue"
<verterok> jblount, Nafallo: this is karmic?
<jblount> verterok: yessir
<Nafallo> it is. on a eeepc 701 (if that matters for some reason)
<Nafallo> nafallo@halfling:~$ python -c "from configglue import configglue"
<Nafallo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Nafallo>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<Nafallo> ImportError: No module named configglue
<verterok> Nafallo: I think the packages for karmic are a bit "broked"... <-- rmcbride ?
<verterok> Nafallo: so, configglue isn't correctly installed :(
<verterok> Nafallo: one more thing: ls /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/configglue/
<Nafallo> I'll give it a reinstall once update-manager is done with it.
<Nafallo> nafallo@halfling:~$ ls /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/configglue/
<Nafallo> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/configglue/: No such file or directory
<facundobatista> Nafallo, "sudo apt-get install python-configglue"
<verterok> facundobatista: it's installed :/
<Nafallo> dpkg -L python-configglue says /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/configglue
<facundobatista> verterok, where?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: file a bug, get a fix uploaded asap :)
<verterok> Nafallo: it should list a few more files...looks like the package is in bad state
<Nafallo> ajmitch: haven't got upload rights to that PPA ;-)
<facundobatista> Nafallo, note that the path that dpkg told you, and the one you used in the "ls" are different
<Nafallo> verterok: sure. I only said the main directory :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: 0.2dev-0ubuntu1 was uploaded to karmic from what I can see
<Nafallo> facundobatista: yes. I saw that much :-)
<ajmitch> though that was only published 6 hours ago
<Nafallo> ajmitch: hmm. let me check my madison :-)
<verterok> facundobatista: right, it should say dist-packages....not site-packages
<Nafallo> nafallo@halfling:~$ apt-cache madison python-configglue
<Nafallo> python-configglue | 0.1-0~9.10-4+r9 | http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<ajmitch> verterok: part of the great python shakeup of 2009
<verterok> ajmitch: yeap, what a mess :p
<Nafallo> sounds like it is broken and I need to wait for the new version in karmic then :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: blame the NEW queue
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> ajmitch: slangasek is in the office for a sprint... ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: great, you know who to bribe
<Nafallo> ajmitch: bribe, smack, whatever ;-)
<ajmitch> I take it that it's not quite office hours at the moment?
<Nafallo> Mon Jun 22 23:43:53 BST 2009
<Nafallo> ;-)
<ajmitch> stranger things have happened
<Nafallo> hehe
#ubuntuone 2009-06-23
<rmcbride> verterok: packages for karmic are indeed broked. We hope to have a fix for tomorrow's release. Finishing up packaging for Karmic proper has taken priority.
<verterok> rmcbride: thanks! great to know
<rmcbride> also a good package for configglue should be in karmic universe soon if it is not already. Passed REVU last week
<verterok> nice!
<rmcbride> I'm out for the evening. Looking up at backscroll it looks like the good configglue package is recently published, but may not be in all indexes yet? anyhow have a good one all!
<ajmitch> rmcbride: archive admins have to accept the new binary packages
<thisfred> top of the morning, ubuntuoneros!
<alanbell> are .conflict files created by U1?
<alanbell> I have a GNUCash folder in U1 and the main accounts file is now zero bytes long and there is a .conflict file which is a gzip which won't extract for some reason
<alanbell> I managed to recover most of it from the most recent .xac file, however a breakage on gnucash isn't nice :-(
<vds> alanbell: I'm sorry you are experiencing this problem
<vds> alanbell: have time to investigate a bit what's happened?
<alanbell> vds: sure
<vds> alanbell: have you looked at the ubuntuone log files already?
<alanbell> not yet, I was concentrating on recovery :-)
<vds> alanbell: of course :)
<alanbell> doing some grepping now
<alanbell> ok, first looking at the activity of the file I am interested in with grep "Bell Lord Ltd'" *
<alanbell> http://pastebin.com/f36e8f50d
<alanbell> now seeing when the .conflicts turn up with grep "Bell Lord Ltd.conf" *
<alanbell> http://pastebin.com/f6fa3a9cd
<alanbell> I have several machines which are mine, so it is in my files, plus I have shared it with another account. I don't think I had gnucash working on the file on multiple computers at the same time, but it is possible
 * vds looking
<alanbell> I have been having a bit of bother with the U1 icon spinning forever, just working and idling and not achieving much
<vds> alanbell: do you have the latest ubuntuone-client installed?
<alanbell> I think so
<danage> alanbell: i have had the smae issues, especially when adding many files
<danage> it seemed to create no traffic
<danage> what it was doing was creating all files first, then slowly uploading them to "the cloud" after a LONG time
<vds> yes we are working to speed up the upload/download
<alanbell> vds: yes, it is the latest version, there were some other updates waiting for me in landscape, but not U1client
<vds> alanbell: ok, thanks
<vds> Chipaca: ping
<alanbell> I tend to keep things uptodate and I am doing a trial of landscape which is quite fun
<danage> vds: i was waiting for chad to return, but i may as well just state it now
<danage> a nice feature would be an actual indication of what the daemon is doing, i.e. a queue indicator or something
<danage> when you hover over the symbol, ya know
<vds> danage: you mean something to get a feedback about what the syncdaemon is doing? that would be nice!
<danage> yeah like that. appears like it wouldn't be too difficult to implement
<vds> danage: right
<vds> alanbell: I'll make sure some of the sync daemon will look at the logs, in the meanwhile would it be possible to check whether more than one instance of gnucash had that file open?
<alanbell> vds: looking at the dates it is highly likely that only one computer had that file open in GNUcash
<danage> i also think opening the ubuntuone folder with a left-click is unintuitive. to me it would make more sense having it connect/disconnect that way. usually, i open folders with the "places" menu item gnome has
<vds> danage: agreed I think we'll get rid of the applet as it is now
<danage> oh really?
<danage> what's the plan then?
<vds> danage: not sure yet
<vds> not to me at least
<vds> we can ask dobey
<vds> as soon as he gets online
<thisfred> vds: found the relevant couchdb commit: http://github.com/halorgium/couchdb/commit/b1bfb1481e54474ce302e134a614134cc7f5fcb0
<thisfred> vds: so it's doc._local_seq in views
<thisfred> since the vote for 0.9.1 has just started, this seems likely to land soon
<thisfred> vds: so we'll need to see if it's too late to get 0.9.1 in Karmic
<thisfred> Happy birthday Alan Turing!
<teknico> thisfred, is he back from the dead?
<thisfred> teknico: unfortunately no, but we can still party like it's 1949
<teknico> thisfred, did Big Brother start just last year? it seems like it's been going on for ages...
<FLOZz> Hello
<vds> thisfred: should not be too late if we manage to package it soon, but
<vds> thisfred: has it been released yet?
<thisfred> vds: no, the vote has just started
<thisfred> FLOZz: hi
<vds> thisfred: can we vote? :)
<vds> FLOZz: hi
<thisfred> vds, we can, but our votes won't count :)
<vds> I suspected it :)
<thisfred> vds: anyway, I have seen only +1s, so it's all good
<vds> what I could do maybe tomorrow is to try to repackage it so at least we are ready when it is releasd
<FLOZz> I have a little problem with ubuntu one
<vds> or maybe we can alert kenvandine
<vds> FLOZz: what's the problem
<vds> ?
<vds> :)
<FLOZz> I have created a sub-folder with the web interface... and I can't suppress it
<FLOZz> When I click on [Delete], nothing happen ^^'
<thisfred> vds, that sounds like a good idea. Also we'll need to start experimenting with it soon, to see what we can and can't make work with the _changes feeds because the update triggers may be gone in that release. Not sure,
<thisfred> doing more research
<FLOZz> and if I delete it in nautilus, it's the same problem
<vds> FLOZz: delete on the web interface?
<FLOZz> yes
<vds> and also deleting it from nautilus doesn't work
<vds> FLOZz: have you already checked the logs?
<FLOZz> no...where are the logs ?
<vds> FLOZz: .ubuntuone_log/
<FLOZz> ok thx
<FLOZz> I haven't any .ubuntuone_log directory in my home folder ^^'
<FLOZz> I have found this : ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<vds> FLOZz: right
<vds> I had those logs from a previous version
<FLOZz> So....
<FLOZz> When I suppress it in nautilus, it come back :
<FLOZz> http://nopaste.com/p/abQOsXiRq
<FLOZz> :s
 * vds looking FLOZz log
<vds> FLOZz: you shared that folder with someone else?
<FLOZz> I have try to share it but he don't accept... so i have remove the share
<FLOZz> and remove the directory after
<FLOZz> ... but i can't remove it
<vds> FLOZz: ah interesting
<vds> FLOZz: let me do some tests and I'll be back at you
<vds> thanks so far
<FLOZz> ^^
<facundobatista> Hi all
<FLOZz> hi facundobatista
<vds> hi facundobatista
<vds> facundobatista: it looks like once you have shared a folder you cannot delete it anymore even if you remove all the shares
<facundobatista> vds, you're talking desktop or web? what actions you're performing?
<vds> facundobatista: both
<vds> facundobatista: go to a shared folder, try to delete, nothing happens, remove all the shares, try to delete again, nothing happens
<vds> facundobatista: both on web ui and nautilus
<vds> facundobatista: FLOZz has this problem, I've tried myself and I can replicate it
<facundobatista> ok, let me try it
<vds> thanks a lot facundobatista!
<facundobatista> vds, I'm having problems right now with *sharing* a folder... the web ui never comes back
<vds> facundobatista: I had this problem too, after a while it works again, maybe we should take a look at the load?
<facundobatista> vds, it never came back, :(
<vds> facundobatista: uhm
<vds> interesting
<vds> facundobatista: have you tried with nautilus?
<facundobatista> vds, who does the share-through-nautilus work? I right click on a "for_vds" share, put your mail address, click on "share", but in the syncdaemon logs I don't see anything
<facundobatista> dobey, ^?
<vds> facundobatista: dobey might help here
<vds> facundobatista: I just received you share proposal
<vds> facundobatista: should I accept it?
<facundobatista> vds, for *which* share?
<vds> facundobatista: the email doesn't say which share, it says just that you are sharing something
<vds> ah
<vds> sorry
<vds> facundobatista: test
<facundobatista> vds, I did that, wasn't sure that about the logs, also tried with "for_vds"
<facundobatista> please wait for that
<vds> facundobatista: sure
<facundobatista> vds, "for_vds" is easier to search in all the logs, "test" is not good as a searchable keyword, :p
<vds> :)
<facundobatista> vds, did you receive this last share?
<vds> facundobatista: not yey
<vds> I'm checking the mail very often
<vds> nothing so far
<thisfred> vds: also check websense, maybe, since it caught your share to me at some point
<vds> facundobatista: at the moment, using the desktop client, we can share only one folder at time, but in the future we plan to be able to share more than just one folder right?
<vds> thisfred: right! thanks!
<facundobatista> vds, afaik, we can have several shares...
<vds> facundobatista: sorry I didn't state it correctly
<vds> facundobatista: we can share only things inside the Ubuntu One folder right now
<facundobatista> vds, yes
<vds> facundobatista: we'd like to be able to sync more folder than just Ubuntu One in the future, right?
<danage> a reiteration of some comments i made earlier: 1. a nice feature would be an actual indication of what the daemon is doing, i.e. a queue indicator or something
<danage> also, opening the ubuntuone folder with a left-click is unintuitive. to me it would make more sense having it connect/disconnect that way. usually, i open folders with the "places" menu item gnome has
<vds> danage: right
<vds> danage: would you please file a bug for each one of the two features?
<danage> sure
<vds> danage: thanks
<danage> should i make it wishlist?
<danage> hm i'm reading similar bug reports
<danage> i think adding it to network manager could make sense
<danage> although it's not really a network connection, it's more like a network share
<statik> hello world
<vds> hi statik
<statik> hey jblount, you know about blueman for bluetooth tethering?
<dobey> facundobatista: *currently* there is no way to share folders via nautilus (that code was disabled for the moment, during the port to C)
<statik> danage: FUSA is undergoing a complete redesign at the moment and the sketches I saw at UDS had it including ways to be connected/disconnected to various online services, continuing with the idea that is in FUSA currently where you can set your instant messenger connection state from FUSA
<dobey> facundobatista: once i get the code that handled doing the sharing via the http api, into syncdaemon, it will log some stuff, and be re-enabled in nautilus
<statik> so the current plan is to put connect/disconnect into fusa rather than network manager
<danage> cool, i just read through the whole bug report and found some of that too. sorry for the redundancy
<statik> no worries
<danage> makes waaaay sense all that
<danage> it's working nicely for me now too. so if the issues in the bug reports are being taken seriously, i think this will be a really really nice service when it's finished
<statik> thanks! we are definitely taking the bug reports seriously. we're working on things that aren't very user-visible at the moment, like packaging, porting, and some security fixes
<danage> i could see myself paying for this
<facundobatista> vds, so, we fall back to the situation where it didn't work through the web?
<vds> facundobatista: it does work for me
<facundobatista> vds, but you can not remove it?
<vds> facundobatista: exactly, I can share, I can remove the shares, but I cannot delete the folder once I've shared it
<facundobatista> vds, ok.. I tried to share a folder called "foo" to you, and it didn't work
<facundobatista> vds, you received an invitation for the "test" directory, which is strange because dobey says he disabled the code
<facundobatista> (I shared "test" from the desktop, using Nautilus)
<dobey> facundobatista: you're using old code
<facundobatista> dobey, I'm not using trunk, and have the system fully updated
<statik> difference between beta and nightlies maybe?
<facundobatista> mmm... I update it yesterday, I'm seeing new packages now
<dobey> could be
<dobey> the new stuff isn't in beta yet
<dobey> and even so, updating the packages doesn't restart nautilus
<dobey> so the old code could still be running in memory
<dobey> (hence the need for changeup)
<facundobatista> dobey, I had to reboot yesterday, kernel changes
<dobey> yeah, i had to rebuild psb-kernel-source because of that :-/
<verterok> vds: the is a bug in the model API, a branch that fix that is waiting review
<vds> verterok: what's the bug exactly?
<verterok> vds: I don't know if there is a bug
<vds> FLOZz: https://launchpad.net/bugs/383619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383619 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot delete a folder from the web interface (folder is shared)" [High,Triaged]
<vds> FLOZz: someone is already taking care of this bug
<FLOZz> vds, ok
<FLOZz> Thanks you vds ^^
<vds> FLOZz: np
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> OH HAI HACKERZ!
<jblount> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Developers meeting. Please say "me" if you are here to attend!
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> aquarius, vds, teknico?
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> DONE: Got those two branches up (need a few reviews on the last one)
<jblount> TODO: Fix bugs in new /files/ inteface css stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nossir!
<jblount> rodrigo_: Your turn!
<rodrigo_> done: more evo-couchdb work, almost complete, just a few backend methods missing implementation
<rodrigo_> todo: finish packaging of all the new couchdb-desktop packages
<rodrigo_> blocked: none
<rodrigo_> dobey: your turn
<dobey> DONE: fix packages for REVU feedback, resolved versioning confusion
<dobey> TODO: fix karmic missing icons issue, finish setting up source pkg branches, finish moving share creation code, research and implement ChangeUp API
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: (well, did) some hacking on Firefox extension.
<urbanape> TODO: I'm on-call reviewer, I believe (I took over last week when someone was sprinting?). Also tests, and I need to make *some* progress on new files UI today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, just me, really.
<urbanape> statik, you're up.
<statik> DONE: Landed 4 branches, reviewed 2 branches. Fixed python-testtools after archive admin spotted a problem and resubmitted. Worked on REVU feedback for python-simplesettings, python-mozrunner, and python-spawning. Schemed with jamesh and mwhudson regarding upgrading to bzr 2a branch formats. Wrote a super tiny couchdb patch for aquarius.
<statik> TODO: keep working on packaging windmill and spawning, scheme with cardinalfang regarding new WSGI servers, work on OOPs with pfibiger, figure out whether south could be made to work with storm.
<statik> BLOCKED: Nope.
<statik> CardinalFang, your go
<CardinalFang> DONE: face.  some smarter timeouts in mail tests.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish mail work.  commit today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: nyet!
<CardinalFang> aquarius: poke.
<aquarius> DONE: working on starting up a local CouchDB, talking to Till Adam @ kdab about their progress on Akonadi CouchDB back end (they will have screenshots today, hopefully!); argue about naming of Desktop Couch project
<aquarius> TODO: continue working on it; work out the best way to find the port of a running Couch (trying a statik patch right now); refactor D-Bus port exporter so it starts Couch rather than just inspecting it
<aquarius> BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> vds: hit me, big boy
<vds> DONE:some research about couchdb _local docs and docs seqno for the new timestamps implementation, discussed about that with thisfred, still some research and some discussion is needed, face duty
<vds> TODO: face duty and maybe some skype with eric
<vds> your turn teknico
<teknico> DONE: better defined the requirements and implementation of the contacts db reset thing with markgsaye, thisfred and vds
<teknico> TODO: completing the implementation of the contacts reset db thing
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: noone
<urbanape> end of line
<statik> and nobody is blocked, amazing!
<aquarius> also, I have to go to the dentist in an hour. Not looking forward to that.
<jblount> END OF MEETING
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ugh, dentist :(
<statik> jblount: thanks for running it!
<aquarius> rodrigo_: I am seriously debating pulling all of my teeth out with pliers and just eating soup for the next forty years, just so I don't have to go
<teknico> statik, what's the rotation of running the standup, if any?
<jblount> statik: Sure thing! It provides lots of opportunities for exclamation points :)
<jblount> teknico: If it's 10, and you notice, you should start it (this is my personal rule, have yet to be told otherwise)
<jblount> s/10/10EST
<statik> teknico: someone runs it at 1400utc
<teknico> statik, oh, I get it, first come first serving ;-)
<teknico> aquarius, you wouldn't have any problems with beer either ;-)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: false denture!!
<rodrigo_> aquarius: so you can eat other stuff than soups :)
<thisfred> is it safe?
<aquarius> :)
<dobey> thisfred, aquarius: how about *gasp* couchdb-desktop ?
<thisfred> dobey: that was aquarius' suggestion I believe
<aquarius> dobey: this is why I think it should be Desktop CouchDB
<rodrigo_> couchdb-freedesktop
<dobey> couchdb-zedd
<thisfred> but I don't know how the trademark situation is, if any (asked on #couchdb already, no conclusive answer) and whether we'd be presuming too much in the eyes of the couchdb community
<statik> dobey, urbanape, rmcbride: you guys are each running trunk branches on ubuntuone sub-projects. jamesh is going to coordinate upgrading the main ubunet branch to bzr 2a format next week while i'm gone, can you guys take care of upgrading your projects?
<aquarius> rodrigo_: it isn't a freedesktop thing, though, not yet
<rmcbride> statik: sure
<urbanape> statik: yup
<statik> dobey, urbanape, rmcbride: i just realized you probably need to coordinate with jamesh in order to get the stacked branches taken care of
<urbanape> is there going to be a freeze or anything on the current trunk before he upgrades it? If not, why not just pull new branches after he's done?
<urbanape> or am I missing something?
<urbanape> (quite likely)
<dobey> are we going to back up trunk somewhere?
<dobey> ie, what happens if the upgrade eats our babies?
<rmcbride> dobey: then we tell Jonathan Swift to give them back?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ask it if it wants some A1 with it?
<statik> yeah, i believe the general approach is to tell everyone to stop pushing branches, make a copy of trunk in the old format, do sysadmin magic to retarget all the stacked branches to the copies of trunk, upgrade the real trunk, unfreeze, and have everyone reconcile and convert their existing unlanded branches into a 2a format repository
<statik> obviously you can do test upgrades to the 2a format on the side to ensure that the upgrade will go smoothly before any of this happens
<dobey> i'm not exactly sure how to upgrade the branch on the server itself
<statik> bzr upgrade --2a lp:~foo/bar/baz usually works
<statik> if an upgrade had been done in the past then you use lp:hitchhiker to go in and delete the old bzr.backup directory first
<statik> but stacked branches are what make this complicated
<urbanape> which is what I was sorta asking.
<statik> cause you don't want to upgrade trunk out from underneath branches that are stacked on it
<urbanape> how many branches are stacked on it now? (how many in play, really)
<statik> i think launchpad automatically stacks all branches on trunk
<urbanape> then, can we not jut let the current in-play branches quiesce before upgrading, and then have everyone branch off the upgraded trunk?
<statik> urbanape: yes but we should still fix up all the old stacked branches - we don't normally delete them
<dobey> statik: i think it's stacked on whatever you branched from... which is normally trunk
<urbanape> statik: ah, okay
<statik> it's stacked on the default branch for the default series i think, bzr doesn't really keep track of where you branched from
<statik> urbanape: for yours it should be super easy, since you have control of every single branch
<dobey> ah crap
<dobey> bzr 1.16 broke bzr-gtk
<FLOZz> bye
<rodrigo_1> statik: 1:1 call now?
<statik> rodrigo_1, yep, I'll call you on skype
<rodrigo_1> ok
<jblount> Has everyone seen the Tomboy integration in Gwibber trunk? DONE: Got those two branches up (need a few reviews on the last one)
<jblount> TODO: Fix bugs in new /files/ inteface css stuff
<jblount> grr
<dobey> haha
<jblount> Just call me "Paste-Mc-FAIL pants"
<jblount> http://etc.joshuablount.com/save-to-tomboy.ogv is the proper thing that I wanted to paste
<dobey> you are pretty pasty, for living in florida and all
<thisfred> paste "baby-octopus devourer" mc-fail pants, surely
<jblount> thisfred: I just threw up a little in my mouth.
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> jblount: did it taste like baby octopus?
<msch> Hi, I've got an email "You have been invited to Ubuntu One" but it didn't contain an invitation code and ubuntuone.com says I'm still on the waiting list.
<jblount> jdobrien: ^^
<jblount> (Also: Hi msch! I think jdobrien was just looking at something like this)
<msch> well, good to know. i just wanted to give you a heads up.
<jdobrien> hmm...he left what the heck
<alanbell> just thinking out loud, is there any overlap between U1 and the OLPC sugar.org sharing of files and objects?
<alanbell> which is mostly jabber/XMPP based
<alanbell> it would be rather cool to have an Ubuntu XMPP infrastructure in the cloud
<sladen> judging by the number of new bug reports for the "without an invitation code"... something is broken
<sladen> jdobrien: it might be worth stopping the spam-o-matic, until it can be fixed
<jdobrien> sladen: are people getting multiple emails?
<jdobrien> sladen: it was something that happened in last nights set of invitation approvals...there was an exception which sent out the emails, but didn't save the approval
<jdobrien> sladen: the good thing is...it's not automatic
<sladen> jdobrien: I don't multiple emails, but multiple people are noting on the bug tracker that they receieved one
<jdobrien> sladen: yes...we know of the problem
<sladen> jdobrien: four of the last five emails in my launchpad-bugmail folder of four separate people all confirming the same issue
<jdobrien> sladen: I understand that...it was all one batch...and I just fixed the record that caused the problem...it was a problem we were aware of
<jdobrien> the fix is still in the pipeline
<urbanape> jblount: ping
<jblount> urbanape: yo!
<jblount> urbanape: Sorry, just back from lunch.
<urbanape> heya. I've installed fix-da-buttons locally and am not seeing the buttons at all.
<jblount> urbanape: this is a problem, I think I probably missed a bzr add somewhere.
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah, pushing now. Sorry about that! If you pull inside the branch it should grab those changes.
<urbanape> coolio
<urbanape> yay, now that's a branch I can approve
<jblount> urbanape: heh
<urbanape> huh. Wonder why it doesn't go to "approved" after two approvals. Still in needs review.
<jblount> urbanape: There isn't a way in LP (yet) to say "my project requires to approvals, then it's approved to merge"
<urbanape> gotcha
<mrtoftrash> Hi everyone. I require a little help. I got invited to ubuntuone, and installed the client, but the "control applet" does not want to start. Any clues?
<jblount> mrtoftrash: After installing the app, can you start it from Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One?
<mrtoftrash> jblount: Nope. No error messages either when I type "ubuntuone-client-applet" in a terminal.
<mrtoftrash> Oh wait...
<mrtoftrash> jblount: For some reason, it worked this time. IRC always does the trick :)
<jblount> mrtoftrash: :D
<jblount> mrtoftrash: We've seen other people mention it not launching, you are not alone. It's still undiagnosed AFAIK
<mrtoftrash> jblount: Very strange.
<jblount> mrtoftrash: Agreed. Particularly because I can't repeat it inside of a clean virtual machine.
<mrtoftrash> jblount: yeap, works fine now. Thanks. Ciao
 * jblount notices his use of "to" instead of "two" and hides his face in shame.
<urbanape> its oh kay. Eye reed eye arr sea out lowd too maiself, and it sownded phine.
<statik> urbanape: the review policy stuff in LP to automatically mark a proposal approved after two positive reviews should be showing up in the next launchpad releas
<urbanape> gotcha
<urbanape> hey, statik
<dobey> statik: i suspect that means "next month"?
<statik> yeah
<dobey> cool
<urbanape> I'm putting in some tests for the media revno url injection in the test_index module.
<statik> sladen, btw, regarding the email thing, CardinalFang is putting the final touch on a transactional email sending branch so that if an exception happens when processing a batch of invitations then no emails are sent, which should prevent this kind of thing from happening in the  future
<statik> urbanape: great! that wouldn't have caught the edge config problem, but it's a great test to have
<urbanape> I'm not sure how the browser URLs are meant to match up to reality, though
<statik> urbanape: foo/media/1234/hugs.css i think
<statik> alanbell, yeah we're going to be doing a lot with XMPP I think
<statik> alanbell, i was talking to robot101 about the OLPC stuff last week - i don't think we'll be doing things the way they did, but definitely some shared ideas
 * dobey wonders wtf is up with his car
<urbanape> hmm. Using the browser makes it harder to test the straight HTTP status codes returned by a valid and invalid media URL... So far, the best I've been able to come up with is sniffing the browser.headers or browser.contents.
<statik> urbanape: it doesn't raise an exception when it 404s?
<statik> it being zope.testbrowser
<urbanape> it does, but there's no convenient way to trap a 200 in the successful case.
<urbanape> easier to test the failing case
<dobey> if (!fail): success
<dobey> raise Exception("Success") ? :)
<urbanape> def test_dobey_is_actually_rube_goldberg(self):...
<danage> those up and down arrows in nautilus are known to be broken?
<dobey> broken?
<BUGabundo> Bom S. João para tds, e cuidado com as espinhas :))
<dobey> no habla
<dobey> danage: elaborate please
<danage> it shows green download arrows even though the wheel isn't spinning and all files have been downloaded
<dobey> danage: on folders, or on files?
<danage> only folders, files seem to be ok
<dobey> ok, yeah it's a known issue that they stick around on folders... i have no idea why they do though :-/
<jblount> dobey: Do you know if "labels sticking on folderz" has a bug?
<dobey> it does
<dobey> but i don't recall the number
<dobey> jblount: i think you filed it though
<jblount> dobey: RESEARCH! brb
<jblount> (meaning, I'll go look for it)
<dobey> #374890
<jblount> bug 37489-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37489 in ubuntu-artwork "newly added user doesn't see default theme" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37489
<jblount> bug 374890
<ubottu> Bug 374890 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/374890 is private
<jblount> Today is one big typo
<BUGabundo> lol
<dobey> verterok: ping, are you back? :)
<verterok> dobey: yeap
<verterok> oh, pong :)
<dobey> verterok: i needs-fixing/commented on your client branch
<dobey> verterok: and i'm poking in syncdaemon, and had a couple questions for you
<dobey> verterok: as i suspect, i shouldn't be calling a syncdaemon dbus method from within syncdaemon, to get the metadata for a path, huh?
<dobey> verterok: or i suppose it's ok, if i call it from a Thread()?
<verterok> dobey: here I get all the files I added to .bzrignore as unknown
<dobey> verterok: really? that's odd
<verterok> yes
<dobey> verterok: what version of bzr are you using?
<verterok> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/18899/
<verterok> dobey: 1.16rc1
<dobey> weird
<verterok> dobey: and this is the output of bzr ignored: https://pastebin.canonical.com/18900/
<tcole> dobey: I'd use the twisted thread pool rather than spinning up your own Thread()s
<dobey> verterok: i wonder if there is a bug in that
<verterok> dobey: in my desktop with bzr 1.16 (final) I get the same result
<dobey> tcole: i think this might actually have to be separate, as it's using urllib2
<dobey> verterok: hrmm.. that's very odd indeed
<verterok> dobey: maybe you have some global ignores defined
<tcole> dobey: hm, howso?
<verterok> dobey: as tcole said, it's better to use twisted thread pool, possibly using deferToThread
<dobey> verterok: ah, i do have a ~/bazaar/ignore
<verterok> :)
<dobey> verterok: but i certainly didn't create it
<dobey> i wonder where it came from
<tcole> also I do have to ask why you're calling a method on the dbus interface from within syncdaemon itself
<verterok> that's weird
<tcole> it would seem that there should be a less roundabout way to get at what you need
<dobey> tcole: well, i'm not. i'm moving code that was in the nautilus extension, to syncdaemon, and wondering if there is a better way
<tcole> ah
<dobey> verterok: ok. but we should use globs instead of listing individual files, i think :)
<tcole> broadly, yes
<dobey> verterok: and we don't need to list full paths in the .bzrignore either
<dobey> verterok: hrmm. how should i deferToThread() or callFromThread() inside the VolumeManager.create_share()?
 * verterok_ stabs his ISP 
<verterok_> dobey: sorry, bad day for my ISP
 * dobey lends his stabbin' knife to verterok_ 
<dobey> verterok: hrmm. how should i deferToThread() or callFromThread() inside the VolumeManager.create_share()?
<verterok_> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/18901/
<verterok_> :)
<tcole> well, and you will probably need to do something with the returned deferred
<tcole> incidentally, we should use public pastebins out here :)
<statik> pfibiger: you have one review on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pfibiger/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/add-ssl-context/+merge/7817 , feel free to ignore my suggestion in the interest of getting this code landed though
<verterok_> tcole: right...
<statik> verterok: pastebin.ubuntu.com is public
<verterok_> thanks!
<verterok_> tcole: thanks for pointing out :)
<dobey> tcole: hrmm. but if i jsut ignore it, it should be fine too, yes?
<verterok_> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202394/
<verterok_> dobey: we should handle at least the error case, to give some feedback to the user maybe?
<verterok_> bye bye verterok!
<tcole> dobey: it depends
<tcole> dobey: if you don't care whether or when it succeeds or fails at all, ever, then you can just ignore it
<tcole> the *or when* is important too
<tcole> if there are things you would like to happen after but not before it
<dobey> no, it's just that i need to shove the code in a thread
<dobey> it handles errors within the call
<tcole> so it's just a background task then?
<tcole> is it okay to have more than one of these calls going at once?
<dobey> i suppose if you can make use of the nautilus ui that fast, yes
<dobey> it just posts an oauth-signed request to a URI
<dobey> i wonder if there's a sane way to test this code
<verterok> dobey: it's about the share http request?...a mock http server?
<Nafallo> verterok: fwiw. python-configglue is new'd
<verterok> Nafallo: it's working now? great!!
<Nafallo> verterok: need to wait for the mirrors to get synced :-)
<verterok> :)
<dobey> verterok: yeah, i don't want to write a mock http server for that :)
<verterok> dobey: maybe you don't have to write it
<SiDi> Hello
<verterok> dobey: what do you need to test
<verterok> SiDi: hi!
<SiDi> Im using xubuntu and the ubuntuone panel doesnt appear when i launch it :|
<verterok> dobey: do you know if the applet works on xubuntu? ^
<dobey> it does so long as the deps are installed, and none of the bugs are being hit (particularly the karmic one)
<dobey> verterok: need to test creating a share via the http api
<SiDi> dobey: it doesnt look like it'll work here
<dobey> SiDi: what doesn't work exactly?
<SiDi> dobey: the applet doesnt popup
<SiDi> no error message when launching from console
<dobey> SiDi: what happens? it waits 30 seconds and exits?
<SiDi> telling you in 30 secs
<SiDi> i usually kill after 5 :p
<SiDi> it doesnt quit
<dobey> it keeps running after 30 seconds?
<dobey> and there's no new icon at all in your panel?
<dobey> verterok: where is deferToThread() defined?
<dobey> twisted.internet?
<verterok> dobey: no, it's in reactor, but the glib2reactor don't have one...so you should use the one we used in the old storagefs
<verterok> dobey: from twisted.internet import threads
<verterok> dobey: threads.deferToThread
<dobey> ok
<SiDi> dobey: no new icon, keeps running
<SiDi> jaunty amd64
<dobey> SiDi: are you on karmic?
<SiDi> dobey: nopee
<dobey> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202434/ <- does that look bad to you?
 * verterok looks
<statik> CardinalFang: to set review status by email you need to gpg sign your message, and indent the review voting command by one space. something like:
<statik>  review: approve
<dobey> no colon though, i think
<verterok> dobey: if you already have the mdobj in the metadata it should have a path, there is no need to set it again
<dobey> although easier to remember is just " +1"
<dobey> verterok: i'm not setting it again. pylint was complaining "unused variable: mdobj" and clearly enough, it's unused
<verterok> dobey: just remove the assignment
<dobey> verterok: but with the change i pastebinned there, i am getting test failures with odd KeyErrors
<dobey> verterok: that's what that patch does!
<dobey> verterok: or you mean remove the set_by_path() also?
<verterok> dobey: no, the patch removes the except!
<verterok> dobey: I misread the patch, sorry
<dobey> verterok: the patch removes the try and the except :)
<verterok> dobey: you can't remove the except clause
<verterok> dobey: btw, the ubuntuone-client pylintrc should be updated
<dobey> verterok: why? the mdobj isn't actually used
<dobey> updated for what?
<verterok> dobey: to be like the other ones we use
<verterok> dobey: in the except the mdobj is created!
<verterok> but only if isn't there
<dobey> it is the exact same one as in ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> verterok: oh, so i should just remove the lvalue
<dobey> ?
<verterok> dobey: yes
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<verterok> np
<verterok> dobey: pylint is showing warnings for a lot of things we ignore in other pylintrc
<verterok> 's
<dobey> eh?
<statik> alright, uploads to REVU done for python-mozrunner, python-eventlet, and python-spawning. talk to you all tomorrow!
<tcole> aren't you on vacation tomorrow?
<tcole> (but good work!)
<dobey> SiDi: hrmm. all i can suggest for the moment is to file a bug and attach the logs with "apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client $bugnumber"
<dobey> tcole: thursday
<tcole> oh
 * tcole has difficulty with this "calendar" concept
<Nafallo> verterok: ubuntuone works again in karmic. still hates pretty little pictures of animated clouds, but syncs and such more important stuff :-)
<verterok> Nafallo: great news!
<SiDi> dobey: willdo
<dobey> later
<SiDi> dobey: will do the apport part tomorrow though. Can't now, got an update running and a damn low bandwidth, so it'll take time
#ubuntuone 2009-06-24
<urbanape> evening (modulo local time), all
<ajmitch> rmcbride: if you haven't done so, you should subscribe to bugs for those packages you've got into karmic
<rmcbride> ajmitch: I'm subscribed to all bugs for ubuntuone by default because of my team membership. Thanks for the heads up though. The nightlies are broken until we work out the broken import. Should have a good package in about 12 hours when the dev team gets a chance to chew on it.(going to bed now).
<ajmitch> rmcbride: I can upload a fixed python-configglue for you, just thought I'd give you a heads-up because you weren't in the subscriber list :)
<ajmitch> & I should look at the others still on REVU
<facundobatista> Hi all
<Chipaca> hey facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hola Chipaca
<Chipaca> facundobatista: cómo va?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, muy bien
<Chipaca> facundobatista: yo con algo de gripe
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ¿y justo hoy te levantaste terprano?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, shouldn't we speak in English?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: hey, you started
<statik> rmcbride: i'm just reading the backlog here, subscribing to the package bugs is totally separate from the ubuntuone project bugs. It's the page I was trying to show you yesterday but it didn't exist yet: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-configglue
<Chipaca> facundobatista: I'm always up at ~7
<Chipaca> facundobatista: mon-fri, that is
<Chipaca> facundobatista: weekends you get me out of bed at that hour only for going to the hills or sth
<facundobatista> :)
<rmcbride> statik: ajmitch: yea I realized that about 3 AM. I shouldn't reply to IRC right before I go to bed :)
<dobey> i really don't like the configglue versioning of "dev"
<statik> we could fix it
<dobey> yay, twitter is broken
<dobey> i don't even remember what all i did yesterday...
<dobey> so i think it is time to do some re-org of python modules in ubuntuone
<urbanape> yay, reorg
<dobey> somehow, i always get stuck with doing renames and such
 * BUGabundo gets ready to reject any upgrade for U1 for the next week
<statik> dobey: what needs reorganizing? dropping the canonical namespace?
<dobey> statik: that, and right now we only have sub-packages under storage, and no modules itself. so i am thinking of moving protocol, syncdaemon, and u1sync up a level
<statik> seems reasonable
<dobey> and then the python-foo packages can all be reasonably named
<dobey> instead of python-ubuntuone-storage-blah
<teknico> MEETING BEGINS
<teknico> To Infirmity, and Beyond! (courtesy thisfred)
<teknico> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Developers meeting. Please say "me" if you are here to attend!
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<vds1> me
<statik> me
<teknico> who's missing? aquarius?
 * BUGabundo leaves
<teknico> DONE: worked on the f6l_reset_devices branch, agreed with markgsaye and vds about the phone_db_list one, helped vds with the latter, some administrivia
<teknico> TODO: complete the funambol_reset_devices branch, work on the contacts_webui_reset one, maybe review aquarius' branch ;-)
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: CardinalFang
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> (woops)
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> sorry
<CardinalFang> DONE: Broke something.  More tests fail.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Selectively revert and more tests.  Reorg; shouldn't be in generic "utils"
<CardinalFang>  module.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKING: Fix my machine before it breaks for real.  Can't ignore SMART warnings and a nonboot.
<CardinalFang> dobey, j0.
<dobey> DONE: move http sharing code to syncdaemon, more REVU package fixes
<dobey> TODO: More REVU changes (reorganize python module layout), Fix sharing branch for review comments, handle dbus errors better in applet, ChangeUp
<dobey> BLCK: None, except for the Spanish Inquisition.
<CardinalFang> (No one expects it.)
<dobey> rodrigo_: tu esta
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> done: more evo-couchdb work, looked at integrating that code repo into our code review process, started discussing contacts picker stuff with aquarius and arusha
<rodrigo_> todo: more evo-couchdb work, packages and actually starting the code review process
<rodrigo_> blocked: heat :)
<rodrigo_> jblount: your turn
<jblount> DONE: Got button branch landed, worked on css weirdness with /files/ new ui, a bit of triage
<jblount> TODO: /support/issues/ updating branch, *new folder /files/new branch
<jblount> vds1: You!
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nada
<vds1> DONE: face duty, searched through couchdb ml discussed with thisfred about next branch, discussed with teknico about phone db reset.
<vds1> Gone through some redesign of the phone/user model, paired with teknico to refactor the phone/user model for his db reset branch, all tests passes again :)
<vds1> TODO: finishe the mentione branch
<vds1> BLOCKED: never!
<vds1> your turn statik
<statik> DONE: 3? code reviews. Hopefully the last of the spawning packaging work, and finalized mozrunner.
<statik> TODO: scheme with cardinalfang regarding new WSGI servers, work on OOPs with pfibiger, figure out whether south could be made to work with storm. Go on vacations.
<statik> BLOCKED: Nope.
<statik> urbanape, all you
<urbanape> DONE: Reviewed and approved three branches, made and submitted a branch with a new test for the revno media URL injection, chatted with aquarius about the FF extension
<urbanape> TODO: Make some headway on the new files UI and cut a branch for an operation, finish paperwork
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> aquarius, you're up
<aquarius> DONE: Talked to urbanape about how our Couch stuff works to keep him in the loop; wrote a tiny patch with statik to make Couch output its path to the log file; split up couch start script into separate local and master scripts; sorted out what licence Till Adam's KDAB work should be under; went to dentist; discussed contacts picker with rodrigo; change D-Bus handler to start CouchDB rather than just check for it; c
<aquarius> ontinue with splitting up start scripts
<aquarius> TODO: think about packaging CouchDB 0.9.1 with thisfred; think about what the package needs to do to kill and restart CouchDBs on reinstall; write more tests for desktop-couch startup code; whine until the desktop couchdb branch gets reviews
<aquarius> BLOCKED: currently using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> meeting.terminate()
<teknico> MEETING ENDS
<statik> thanks teknico and all of you!
<rodrigo_> statik: I like the last item in your TODO :)
<statik> rodrigo_, me too!
<rodrigo_> :D
<dhanish> hello everybody
<jblount> dhanish: Hi!
<dhanish> i need help with ubuntuone
<dhanish> can someone here help me?
<dhanish> hi jblount
<jblount> dhanish: We'd love to help, what problem are you having?
<dhanish> i've deleted my computer configuration in my ubuntuone account
<dhanish> can i add my computer manually?
<dhanish> i've tried to reinstall the ubuntuone
<dhanish> and hope that the option to add my computer will be showed
<dhanish> but it didn't come out
<dobey> dhanish: remove the "UbuntuOne token" entry in the "Passwords" tab of the "Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys" app, then quit the applet, and start it again from the menu
<dhanish> oh, ok, i'll give a try now
<dobey> rmcbride: have an eta on getting the nightlies updates copied over to beta?
<dhanish> wow
<dhanish> it works
<dhanish> thanks
<rmcbride> dobey: I have to finish the smoke test checklist. Waiting for the last sync to finalize
<dobey> dhanish: yeah, we'll be making that less annoying soon
<dobey> rmcbride: great
<dhanish> dobey: thank you so much
<dhanish> if the ubuntuone client is connected, does it synchronized with the files in the server?
<dobey> it should, yes
<dhanish> my ubuntuone folder is empty, even though i have files in server
<markgsaye> dhanish: do you see the Ubuntu One applet logo spinning?
<dhanish> it's connected already
<dhanish> it doesn't spin anymore
<markgsaye> dhanish: what does "u1sdtool --current_transfers" report
<dhanish> bash: ulsdtool: command not found
<dhanish> do i have to install something first?
<markgsaye> dhanish: that's a "one" isntead of "ell" in u1sdtool
<dhanish> oh ok
<markgsaye> dhanish: /usr/bin/u1sdtool
<dhanish> current uploads: 0
<dhanish> current downloads: 0
<dobey> dhanish: when you re-installed, did you happen to rm your ~/Ubuntu One directory also?
<dhanish> no
<dobey> ok
<dhanish> i just let it there
<markgsaye> dhanish: can you pastebin the output of u1sdtool --info="/home/$USER/Ubuntu One/My Files"
<dhanish> what is pastebin?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<dhanish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202924/
<dhanish> sorry, i'm a newbie :-)
<markgsaye> dhanish: no worries, sorry for the confusion
<markgsaye> dhanish: does this command start the applet spinning? u1sdtool --refresh="/home/$USER/Ubuntu One/My Files"
<dhanish> yes
<markgsaye> dhanish: great - do you see files appearing in that directory now?
<markgsaye> dhanish: i.e. being sync'ed down from the server
<dhanish> no :-(
<dhanish> it's still empty
<markgsaye> try the "u1sdtool --current-transfers" comand again
<markgsaye> is the applet still spinning?
<dhanish> the applet has stopped spinning
<dhanish> current uploads:0
<dhanish> current downloads:0
<markgsaye> dhanish: do you have a Launchpad account?
<dhanish> i don't know
<dhanish> how can i test it?
<markgsaye> dhanish: http://launchpad.net/
<dhanish> ok
<markgsaye> dhanish: I suspect you do not have an account though
<dhanish> oh
<dhanish> i have one
<markgsaye> dhanish: so you can log in to Launchpad?
<dhanish> yes
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 55, Protocol Revno is 45
<markgsaye> dhanish: would you be able to file a bug regarding your troubles? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<dhanish> what should i write?
<markgsaye> dhanish: summary could be that files do not sync down from server to desktop
<dhanish> ok
<dhanish> thank you for the time
<markgsaye> dhanish: and main description could include the commands and output that you pasted above
<dhanish> ok
<markgsaye> dhanish: filing a bug means we have captured some of the information, and we can get that to the developers that can best help you
<dhanish> yes
<dhanish> i'm writing one now
<markgsaye> dhanish: great, thank you
<dhanish> thank you markgsaye
<scroobious> the channel looks quiet, but -- quick question: Is it possible to set the ubuntuone client to start AFTER a wireless connection has been established?
<dobey> scroobious: it won't try to connect if there isn't any network available (unless you're not using something that provides the NetworkManager d-bus api, in which case we have no idea what is going on with the network)
<dhanish> i've filled the bugs
<dhanish> thank you for the time
<dhanish> bye
<scroobious> thanks dobey.  No, it's not doing anything wrong -- it's not trying to connect.  I see the red x over the client, and once my (NetworkManager) has made the connection to my network, then I can right-click and connect.  I'm just curious if it could be set to start after the network connection is made, in which case it would automatically connect and wouldn't need me to make the connection.
<dobey> scroobious: actually, there is a bug where it isn't connecting automatically. starting it after the network connection is up would still give you the same results currently
<scroobious> ah, got it.  I was just checking out the bug reports.  Thanks for the tip
<MrEgg9641> Hi :) On average, how long does it take to receive an invitation after you register?
<jblount> MrEgg9641: I don't think we've determined the average wait, we have lots of people in queue, and are sending out lots of invitations each day while monitoring our servers.
<jblount> Can someone please confirm they can create new folders in the web UI ? I'm trying to traige bug #385794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385794 in ubuntuone-client "Creating new directories in webui under "My Files" doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385794
<MrEgg9641> OK - I understand. I've registered over 4 weeks ago, but I guess I'm still in the pipeline then.
<jblount> or triage, whateves
<pfibiger> jblount: i am able to create new folders in the web ui
<jblount> pfibiger: I'm guessing that bug had to do with server load or other weirdness. Should I close as "invalid" or something?
<pfibiger> jblount: i believe the database fixes that went in place late last week cleared up a lot of these transient javascript problems
<pfibiger> we were seeing xmlhttprequest timeouts, but now the response times are well, well under that timeout threshold.
<pfibiger> so i guess 'fix released' would be appropriate
<pfibiger> it was a valid issue, now it is believed to be taken care of.
<jblount> Right on, will do.
<jblount> pfibiger: OT, but I bought these this morning (Prime, + on sale + small Amazon gift card let = $22 overnight) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007XJSQC/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
<pfibiger> jblount: nice. hopefully you can be as cool as cliff hutson, product model
<jblount> pfibiger: That photo is totally what put me over the edge. FREAKING AWESOME!!!!
<thisfred__> cliff "the marmot" hutson. wow. jblount: apparently you can also wear them with a baseball cap and not much else: http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0007XJSQC/ref=cm_cmu_pg_setImg?ie=UTF8&totalImages=10&pageSize=10&sort=rating&currentImagePage=0&currentImagePageOffset=8&currentImageID=21725311&action=setImg&page=0 working from home FTW
<jblount> thisfred__: That is a very good find. Nicely done.
<danage> CardinalFang: i'm having a good experience now
<danage> thanks for your mail. it's not working properly in all instances, but i think there's already bugs for most (if not all) of my issues
<dobey> heh, and these CNU kids are apparently taking CS
<dobey> so ctrl+click is difficult to do on my laptop too
<dogsthat> is there an easy to way to find out what the revision number of the ubuntuone client is?
<dobey> dogsthat: from packages? if you're using beta or nightlies packages, it's part of the package version number
<toros> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<dobey> so yeah, dpkg -l ubuntuone-client or ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dogsthat> toros: thanks, i'm runnning version 44. dobey: yep, from packages.
<dogsthat> thanks :)
<urbanape> jblount: wanna jump on skype at, say, 2:30 and talk through statik's nightmare?
<sladen> jdobrien: three more bug filers in the last 10 minutes about getting invitations with no invite
<sladen> statik: ^^
<jblount> urbanape: Sure
<jdobrien> sladen: yes
<urbanape> cool. We need to turn that email he forwarded into bug tickets. I haven't given it much thought since then.
<jblount> Yeah, I'll walk through that now. It just fell of the todo list.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder where the gnome-keyring bindings are for python
<sladen> "import gnomekeyring"
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but i mean the source. where in git/svn/whatever
<dobey> ah, gnome-python-desktop
<dobey> fail.
<sladen> Source: gnome-python-desktop
<toros> hmmm, tomorrow will be ubunet-w09 deadline?
<dobey> toros: end of today is actually
<toros> then this must be a hard day for you :)
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> bbiab
<toros> hmmm: https://launchpad.net/u1-ss - does this mean today is the deadline for the screen sharing feature?
<toros> or just the first milestone on a long route?
<jdobrien> toros no
<jdobrien> toros: the milestones were just added to u1-ss but nothing was assigned to them
<toros> jdobrien: thanks for the info
<jdobrien> toros: no problem
<yofel> hey guys, I've been on the waiting list for ubuntuone for about a month now, any estimate when I could get an invitation?
<jdobrien> sladen: I just submitted a branch to fix the issue with invitations
<jdobrien> yofel: what's your name so i can find you on the waiting list
<yofel> jdobrien: Philip Muskovac
<jdobrien> yofel: check your inbox :)
<jdobrien> or just go to ubuntuone.com/plans
 * yofel hugs jdobrien XD
<yofel> thanks!
<sladen> rodrigo_: does the glib/evolution couche stuff require anything copyright assignment, or is plain GPLv3 with GNOME considered as upstream?
<sladen> ...LGPLv3
<jblount> urbanape: Can I push that skype back a few minutes? I'm trying to get the rest of this email in bug form.
<urbanape> yeah, no worries
<jcastro> dobey: that icon business is fixed for me, nice job!
<BUGabundo> here too...
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> and for my next trick...
<jcastro> hi sladen, long time no see
<BUGabundo> dobey: to break python?
<dobey> BUGabundo: that's not so much a trick, as a design decision, it seems
<dobey> hrmm, i think i am going to have to create a new ebay acct
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> what happened with the previous one?
<dobey> i think it's set to an e-mail account that doesn't exist any more
<dobey> kind of like the one i had before that :P
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> humm try emailing support
<BUGabundo> and *proving* its you
<BUGabundo> phone or snailmail
<dobey> if it's anything like skype, it's going to be impossibly hard to reason with them
<jblount> dobey: I would just create a new account. eBay's account system is awful.
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i'm going to wait a bit and see if the "forgot password" mail makes it through
<dobey> and if not, just make a new account
<jdobrien> sladen: a fix to the invitation bug has landed in trunk...it will be rolled out with our next schedule rollout tomorrow
<sladen> jdobrien: groovy.  I might not be around, so you might need to close/update the bug report directly ;-)
<jdobrien> sladen: OK
<jdobrien> oops..didn't mean to yell
<sladen> :)
<alanbell> anyone going to the couchdb meetup in London tomorrow evening?
<dobey> alanbell: i think a couple people went last week
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:knights-who-say-say-ubuntuone]: bzr diff|wc -l
<dobey> 3081
<dobey> haha
<dobey> 3k lines of diff
<dobey> oh, cool. i had an extra ~1400 lines in there because of po/
<rmcbride> dobey: good. I was about to declare the on-call review queue closed for the day :P
<dobey> heh
<ajmitch> rmcbride: sorry if I was confusing when talking about the bugs last night :)
<rmcbride> ajmitch: not at all. I was thinking of something else entirely. As statik mentioned, we had discussed it earlier in teh day but the page wasn't there yet.
<rmcbride> ajmitch: thanks for uploading a fixed package too.
 * rmcbride needs to get over his obsessive habit of checking IRC right before he goes to bed
<ajmitch> it was an easy fix, it was just interrupting my upgrade so I wanted to get it out of the way
<ajmitch> the other packages may need to be checked over as well for similar issues
<rmcbride> ajmitch: possibly but unlikely. That was entirely my mistake, not knowing the specific requirement I did something I should not have and GUESSED on the lenient side
<rmcbride> I should have actually asked John Lenton about it first
<ajmitch> these things happen, not a big problem
<rmcbride> in the scope of things, I guess a single character mistake isn't the worst n00b packager flub I could have made :)
<ajmitch> certainly not :)
 * ajmitch has certainly made bigger mistakes than that in the past
<dobey> i've been packaging stuff for 9 years, and certainly make mistakes :)
<dobey> i've even written a packaging format/system, and i still make mistakes :P
<dobey> anyway, time to toll
<dobey> err
<dobey> roll
<dobey> later!
<rmcbride> Later dobey
<BUGabundo> bye dobey master
#ubuntuone 2009-06-25
<dogsthat> morning people. Quick question about Memory Monster Bug #380533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380533 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon consumes excessive memory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380533
<dogsthat> Currently running at 1.6GB of 2GB total RAM.
<dogsthat> I can quit out of the client but the ubuntuone-syncdaemon keeps running. If I kill the process, it keeps restarting.
<dogsthat> Is there a way of temporarily disabling the daemon?
<dogsthat> Because I can't use ubuntuone consistently whilst this bug is about
<danage> the ubuntu one wheel never stops-a-spinnin
<markgsaye> danage: you can see what's going on using "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<danage> path: /home/dennis/Ubuntu One/My F...otes.odt    deflated size: -1    bytes written: -1
<danage> what could i mean?
<danage> there's plenty of those
<Guest63176> :)
<sladen> danage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<danage> thanks sladen, i just wanted to mention it here as to avoid dupes
<danage> sladen: interestingly, now it's done and no more ul/dl pending...
<sladen> danage: yeah, the main thing is to get it filed, as the people who know the answers won't be around until later
<sladen> danage: if you file it anyway, it is less likely to get lost
<sladen> danage: if it's fixed itself (eg. just no status updates) then mention that in the bug rpeort too
<danage> it seems to be done now, i wonder though what it did since no changes were performed
<facundobatista> Hi all
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: hello :)
<joshuahoover> hello to all
<dogsthat> greets peeps
<Laibsch> Hi, I have an active LP account, yet I cannot seem to login to ubuntuone.com it seems
<Laibsch> Please help
<Laibsch> I'm always returned to https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<Laibsch> As expected a cookies problem
<Laibsch> but not for LP.net which I had already whitelisted, but for ubuntuone.com
<jblount> Laibsch: Sorry about that, after whitelisting ubuntuone.com it works for you?
<Laibsch> jblount: yes
<Laibsch> and I already filed a bug report about it
<Laibsch> I wish webmasters could live without cookies, but it seems less and less can lately
<Laibsch> then there should be at least a test for cookies, I guess
<jblount> Laibsch: I agree, a better solution would be a clear error message suggesting you need to accept cookies to log in.
<mattgriffin> hi joshuahoover... quick chat? :)
<Laibsch> Are there future plans for Ubuntu One to operate outside the "designated folder" on the user's computer?
<danage> Laibsch: someone said yes to that in here yesterday
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> I think that is very important for what I would mainly like to do with it
<Laibsch> -> backup
<joshuahoover> mattgriffin: sure
<aquarius> standup?
<urbanape> me
<dobey> MEETING START
<aquarius> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> rodrigo_, jblount?
<dobey> CardinalFang?
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me.  me me me!
<dobey> (i don't recall who all is supposed to be here anyway, but you know)
<dobey> aquarius: alright, start us off
<aquarius> DONE: Submitted initial branch for desktop-couch startup; spoke with jdo about contacts data in XMPP and CouchDB; helped Rick Spencer use CouchDB from Python; set up Desktop CouchDB mailing list; spoke with chad about sync UI for LAN Couch-to-Couch replication; talked to SteveA about GCDS demos; spoke with Till Adam about Akonadi demo; spoke with Rodrigo about Evo demo and Tomboy demo; showed on Snowy mailing list
<aquarius> that there is not a problem with PUT on Apache
<aquarius> TODO: combine records.client and records.server into desktopcouch.records; change records.client to search for port with D-Bus; talk to vds about desktop CouchDB work
<aquarius> BLOCKED: currently using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> dobey: it's all you
<dobey> DONE: more REVU package fixes (mostly reorganized python module layout), empty branch for ChangeUp, poked lemma from kde about xdg keyring
<dobey> TODO: finish REVU changes (reorganize python module layout), Fix sharing branch for review comments, handle dbus errors better in applet
<dobey> BLCK: Nein.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Spoke with jblount about kiko's bug list and the new files UI, am very close to checking in a tiny little feature to get us moving along
<urbanape> TODO: Keep working on files UI and FF extension
<urbanape> BLOCK: Not really, but will be grateful for anyone with YUI experience to tear apart the way I'm doing this stuff in code review. I'd like to be idiomatic, but haven't fully grokked the YUI way to do things.
<urbanape> vds: all you
<vds> DONE: finished my part of phone db reset, discussed with mark about the twins recognitions, discussed with aquarius about helping him with some branches, some research on identity inference, started a branch for identity inference
<vds> TODO: work on the mentioned branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope, but if you know something about identity inference help is welcome
<vds> teknico go!
<teknico> DONE: completed implementation and unit tests for the funambol_reset_devices branch
<teknico> TODO: integration tests for the funambol_reset_devices (friggin' Funambol server)
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: rodrigo
<rodrigo_> DONE: released couchdb-glib-0.4.1, which is almost feature complete for the needs of evo-couchdb, packaged it and submitted to REVU
<rodrigo_> TODO: complete missing evo-couchdb stuff, package it and submit to REVU
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: you go
<CardinalFang> done: talked to statik and aquarius about pairing databases for sync on local ne
<CardinalFang> twork.  wrote a lot of GUI and network code to make it easy for users.
<CardinalFang> todo: more pairing work.
<CardinalFang> blocked: none
<CardinalFang> dobey: EOF
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> MEETING ENDS
<dobey> thanks everyone
<aquarius> cheers, dobey
<urbanape> woot
<jblount> me
<jblount> DONE: expense reports, check in with urbanape about /files/ stuff, lots of css weirdness in /files/
<jblount> TODO: Get the /issues/ update fixed, add more awesome to /files/ in the way of a working new folder button
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
<jblount> (sorry, I was being chatty in meatspace)
<CardinalFang> aquarius: got a minute?
<aquarius> CardinalFang: for you, sir, always. ;)
<aquarius> jblount: attentiveness fail :)
<jblount> aquarius: Agreed.
<aquarius> jblount: I am hardly one to talk, mind
<jblount> aquarius: Oh look! Shiny!
<jblount> urbanape: Yo, how's your battery life on the 13" ? Is it still weirdly short?
<urbanape> I think it's mostly VMware chewing up battery. Haven't given her a proper shake-down without it.
<jblount> Ah, yeah, that would help.
<jdobrien> if I delete my UbuntuONe key ring entry...how do i get it back
<jdobrien> I know there's a command to reauthorize my computer, but I can't remember what it is
<verterok> jdobrien: ubuntuone-client-applet -s
<jdobrien> john@Colossus:~$ ubuntuone-client-applet -s
<jdobrien> Ubuntu One client applet already running, quitting
<dobey> jdobrien: quit the applet, and start it again
<jdobrien> spinning....
<jdobrien> scanning? I deleted all my machine keys on the web site...how does it do this voodoo it doo
<jdobrien> oops disconnected
<jdobrien> hmm it doesn't want to do it
<jdobrien> dobey, verterok: I found that if I have firefox open...it won't work. I needed to delete the key again from the keyring, quit the client and do it again
<jdobrien> with firefox closed
<dobey> jdobrien: how did you get another token in your keyring if it didn't work?
<jdobrien> dobey: I have no idea, but it's easy to repeat
<jdobrien> dobey: I experienced it one time before
<dobey> jdobrien: interesting. i'd very much like to know how that happens
<jdobrien> dobey:  I'll do it again
<jdobrien> killing the applet
<jdobrien> deleting the UbuntuOne key from the key ring
<jdobrien> removing the machine from my machine list (in the web)
<jdobrien> double check the keyring (just in case) I'll leave it open
<jdobrien> opening firefox
<jdobrien> moving the log files
<dobey> so the password list gui doesn't auto-refresh
<dobey> if something was added while it's open
<jdobrien> no..i didn't have it open before
<jdobrien> do you want me to close it?
<jdobrien> there is no UbuntuOne key there
<jdobrien> are we going to fix that name?
<jdobrien> hehe
<dobey> i'm just saying it doesn't matter if it's open or not
<dobey> because it won't give you any useful feedback being open
<jdobrien> ok
<dobey> we accept patches, though you'd need to migrate also :)
<jdobrien> hmm
<jdobrien> john@Colossus:~$ ubuntuone-client-applet -s
<jdobrien> Segmentation fault
<jdobrien> doh!
<dobey> nice!
<jdobrien> any suggestions?
<dobey> dear dbus: i <3 your SEGFAULTs
<dobey> try again?
<jdobrien> darn thing opened a new browser that time
<jdobrien> hmm
<dobey> heh
<jdobrien> geez
<jdobrien> dobey: now i keep disconnecting
<dobey> jdobrien: no you don't. it's probably just going back to disconnected after doing a LOCAL_RESCAN
<jdobrien> dobey: after a few tries. it looks like it wants to stay connected...i just won't stare at it anymore...maybe im making it nervous
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> oh, hey, did the ubunet bzr format upgrade happen already?
<urbanape> woops, guess that was for internal
<dobey> no
<urbanape> Ah, I just got an error pushing my local branch to lp that the source branch format does not support stacking.
<urbanape> If it's happened before, I hadn't noticed it.
<dobey> urbanape: weird
<urbanape> everything seems okay, though.
<jblount> We didn't switch to 2a / brisbane or whatever the new format is called yet, eh?
<urbanape> I heard next week
<dobey> jblount: no, not yet
<dobey> jblount: and lifeless was suggesting we should probably switch to 1.9-rich-root instead for now
<dobey> and then perhaps week after next, switch to 2a
<jblount> dobey: Cool, I saw some of the back and forth, but didn't here a final word.
<dobey> yeah, i don't know what we'll do exactly
<dobey> i made ChangeUp be 1.9-rich-root though (i think)
<jblount> Does it make a coffee shop more hip if you are sweating?
<dobey> doesn't that make it a sweat shop?
<jblount> dobey: Good point. Does it make a sweat shop more hip if you are sweating?
<dobey> i think the hip sweatshops provide caffeine
<jblount> Do they make replacment hips at these sweatshops? And when does this joke get to long?
<jblount> pfibiger ♥''s Tootsie-Pops. Just saying.
<_simono_> hi, how do i delete my account, after canceling my subscription?
<pfibiger> jblount: you and your crazy ascii characters. you're like a texting japanese schoolgirl.
<jblount> _simono_: That's a good question! Your account is a record attached to your LP account, but I'm not sure we're currently exposing a way to delete the account...
<jblount> (although we should!)
<_simono_> jblount: i see. do you have any idea when this will be implemented?
<jblount> _simono_: Unsure, but we can probably do it on our end for right now, for you. We would be talking weeks not months as far as time frames go.
<_simono_> jblount: ok, if you wan't to keep to your database clean, you can delete me :)
<jblount> _simono_: Noted, and thanks!
<_simono_> jblount: thanks, and keep up the great work with ubuntu one, I really like the idea of it.
<jblount> _simono_: Sure thing, feel free to throw us any ideas you get, we're going to be changing things rapidly to make it more awesome.
<jblount> OH MAN
 * jblount just saw some mindblowing zero conf CouchDB stuff from CardinalFang, and it is awesome.
<CardinalFang> :)  zeroconf is admittedly f'ing magic.
<rmcbride> It does do its job nicely
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
<dobey> man. firefox was just using 112% of my cpu
<dobey> nice!
#ubuntuone 2009-06-26
<ronnie_vd_c> is there some way to reset U1, nautlius says im not connected, and when i click connect, it does not do anything. While the U1-applet thinks im connected and is scanning (rotating picture). when i click disconnect, it does not do anything
<ronnie_vd_c> rebooting, or restart U1 wont help
<rodrigo_> ronnie_vd_c: are you behind a proxy?
<ronnie_vd_c> im at school not, but i guess not. it worked fine before
<facundobatista> Hi all
<ronnie_vd_c> is it usefull to make a bug request, i have not much information about it
<rodrigo_> ronnie_vd_c: yes, file a bug and include the logs (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/)
<rodrigo_> although there are already bugs for similar problem, so try searching for those bugs 1st and add your info to them if they apply to your problem
<rodrigo_> buenos días facundobatista :-D
<ronnie_vd_c> ill look for it
<facundobatista> Hola rodrigo_!
<rodrigo_> facundobatista: you forgot to say it in Spanish today, if you keep doing so, how can we convert everyone to talk to real true language :-)
<facundobatista> rodrigo_, let's conquer one channel at a time! :p
<rodrigo_> haha
<ronnie_vd_c> could this be the problem: exceptions.OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/ronnie/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/f/6/9/f69ec171-186d-4334-b7dd-413363c82b3f'
<rodrigo_> hmm, what are the permissions in that tree?
<ronnie_vd_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<ronnie_vd_c> while others have: drwxr-xr-x 2 ronnie ronnie
<ronnie_vd_c> can i run 'chown -R ronnie:ronnie ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/' to fix it when U1-applet is down?
<rodrigo_> ronnie_vd_c: have you started the applet as root?
<ronnie_vd_c> no
<rodrigo_> facundobatista: ^^
<facundobatista> rodrigo_, change the owner, yes
<facundobatista> ronnie_vd_c, change the owner, yes
<ronnie_vd_c> works perfect now
<facundobatista> rodrigo_, ronnie_vd_c: that's very strange... we never do anything as root, so unless the daemon was executed by hand being root, I don't understand how that can be
<rodrigo_> ronnie_vd_c: maybe you ran it as root without realizing?
<rodrigo_> ronnie_vd_c: have you ever started the applet from a terminal?
<ronnie_vd_c> me neither, maybe browsing with root nautilus, but i cant remember
<ronnie_vd_c> not before the problem began. when the applet stoped working, i started as a normal user to see for any errors, did not know about ~/.cache/
<ronnie_vd_c> thx for helping
<jblount> Hello everyone!
<CardinalFang> j0!
<mattgriffin> hello Ubuntu One beta testers. hope you're enjoying the service. lots of great feedback in the bugs you're opening. thanks and keep it up.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Today's Face of Ubuntu One: mattgriffin | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 55, Protocol Revno is 45
<popey> mattgriffin: someone shared some files with me which I accepted via the web interface, but my client doesn't seem to have synced at all. it is connected.. suggestions?
<mattgriffin> popey: does the client icon in the panel show that the client is connected or disconnected?
<popey> mattgriffin: connected
<popey> mattgriffin: in nautilus I have a "Disconnect" icon in the strip along the top
<mattgriffin> popey: ok. sounds like you are connected.
 * mattgriffin hmm
<jblount> popey: You may have to disconnect / reconnect to trigger the scan
<popey> i have disconnected/reconnected previously, but will try again
<jblount> dobey: ^^ isn't that right? Or is there some other voodoo?
<popey> aha! now its working
<popey> how odd
<popey> ok, i think last time I didnt disconnect, I quit, then restarted..
<popey> interesting that disconnect/connect doesn't work the same as quit/restart
<jblount> popey: Yes, that is strange.
<jblount> Of course, preferably the sync should just happen when their are new files to sync ;)
<popey> well, yes, we'll leave that to one side for now ;)
<popey> "it is beta" :)
<mattgriffin> popey: :)
<dobey> yes that is correct
<dobey> the web ui currently doesn't have a way to tell the api server that there are new files, so it can tell the client to download them
<dobey> but that's being worked on
<jblount> dobey: Thanks!
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Welcome to the Ubuntu One developer meeting! Please tag in with a me if you are around
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> me
<artir> me-tal \0/
 * BUGabundo me leaves again... bye.. I seem to always be here when meetings begin :x
<jblount> CardinalFang, aquarius, rodrigo_, dobey ?
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo: you can stay if you want
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> jblount: I already me'd :)
<jblount> rodrigo_: sorry!
<dobey> me
<jblount> DONE: Too much IRC and email, not enough code
<jblount> TODO: Reviews, more code (mkdir in /files/new, css branch or two)
<jblount> BLOCKED: By distractions.
<jblount> urbanape: Tag!
<urbanape> DONE: Proposed my branch for merge, but things blew up. Need to look into that.
<urbanape> TODO: Keep on keeping on. Javascript funfun.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Not really
<urbanape> rodrigo_ gogogo
<rodrigo_> done: finally did a working couchdb-glib package, continued with evo-couchdb package fixes
<rodrigo_> todo: make a working evo-couchdb package
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> blocked: by some errors on my PPA I really don't know what they are about
<rodrigo_> aquarius: your turn
<aquarius> DONE: moved records.client into desktopcouch.records, made it work with help from thisfred, sped up lsof
<aquarius> TODO: tidy up desktopcouch.records
<aquarius> BLOCKED: horrid lsof etc
<aquarius> dobey: hit me, bro
<dobey> DONE: More work on python module reorg, agreement on some xdg keyring ideas from lemma of kde
 * jblount imagines aquarius saying that with a James Brown voice
<dobey> TODO: finish python module layout changes, Fix sharing branch for review comments, handle dbus errors better in applet
<dobey> BLCK: Nein.
<dobey> CardinalFang: we need those hits
<CardinalFang> DONE: Worked out the dbus and gtk event loop madness for machine-pairing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish network code.  Test.  FIll in edge cases.  Maybe I'll get to document & beautify.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> next!
<CardinalFang> IndexError: pop from empty list
<jblount> Anyone else?
<dobey> no (that was my good spanish)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> CardinalFang: coolness. We need to wave the pairing UI past the design team once done, I think
<aquarius> cheers jblount
<CardinalFang> Agreed.
<dobey> my bad spanish is more fun
 * jblount needs a list of the desktop+ people
<jblount> I always forget
<urbanape> Mmmmm, James Brown. I think that'll be this morning's playlist
<jblount> Surely someone else has seen 'Dave Chappelle's Block Party' ?
<urbanape> negatory
<jblount> urbanape: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhmJXxeAwD8&feature=related (cussin')
<mattgriffin> jblount: great movie
<jblount> mattgriffin: I knew you were the cool one.
<lucyb> I'm not able to connect using the ubuntuone-client-applet. I was wondering if someone could help me? I've tried several computers from two different networks. I get no errors when running /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup but an strace says: "read(4, 0x9d246d0, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<vds> oops
<vds> me...
<vds> DONE: on-call review today, wrote notes about identity inferal and syncing discussed that with mark, helped teknico with his db reset which I've then reviewed.
<vds> TODO: on-call review, catch up with mark for some test with the contact db
<vds> BLOCKED: blue sky!
<CardinalFang> lucyb: You win cool points for using strace.  An interrupted syscall isn't unusual at all.  Signals usually cause it.  SIGCHLD is common, or SIGALRM for some timer.  It's only bad if it's so common that a necessary syscall doesn't complete.
<CardinalFang> So, does it happen more than a few times a second?
<CardinalFang> mattgriffin: ^
<lucyb> Yes, I can use it but not interpret it. Thanks a lot for the explanation. It's happening many many times a second.
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Is there anything at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log  ?
<lucyb> Nope, zero bytes :/
<CardinalFang> $ ps x |grep [u]buntuone
<mattgriffin> CardinalFang: thanks for your help on lucyb's issue. it's beyond my knowledge.
<lucyb> lucy@lotus:~$ ps x|grep [u]buntuone
<lucyb> 20471 ?        Sl     0:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<lucyb> 20523 pts/1    Sl     0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<lucyb> Yep, thanks for helping :)
<CardinalFang> $ ls -l /proc/20523/fd/4
<CardinalFang> lucyb: ^
<lucyb> lucy@lotus:~$ ls -l /proc/20523/fd/4
<lucyb> lrwx------ 1 lucy lucy 64 2009-06-26 15:39 /proc/20523/fd/4 -> socket:[449943]
<lucyb> lucy@lotus:~$ file /proc/20523/fd/4
<lucyb> /proc/20523/fd/4: broken symbolic link to `socket:[449943]'
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Good, good.  So look in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  .  It may be big.  Eyeball it for anything that looks bad.  If it makes no sense after a few minutes, let's upload it somewhere so I can look.
<lucyb> Okay, it didn't have anything particularly interesting until I tried connecting again and now it says:
<lucyb> 2009-06-26 15:42:34,986 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - ERROR - OAuth failed: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'canonical.ubuntuone.storage.protocol.request.StorageProtocolError'>: Authentication Failed
<lucyb> ]
<lucyb> 2009-06-26 15:42:34,986 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR, args:(), kw:{'error': <twisted.python.failure.Failure <class 'canonical.ubuntuone.storage.protocol.request.StorageProtocolError'>>}
<lucyb> 2009-06-26 15:42:34,987 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - disconnected
<lucyb> 2009-06-26 15:42:34,988 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - DEBUG - START_AUTHENTICATING --[SYS_OAUTH_ERROR]--> AUTH_FAILED
<lucyb> 2009-06-26 15:42:34,988 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED, args:(), kw:{'state': <AQErrorState AUTH_FAILED>}
<lucyb> Do you want the whole thing in a pastebin?
<CardinalFang> Yes,   3+lines to pastebin, in general.
<CardinalFang> lucyb: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/
<lucyb> Okay, will remember that. Thanks :)
<lucyb> It's up at http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m73cf329b
<CardinalFang> So, anyone else know what's going on with lucyb's OAuth exception?
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Did it ask for your password?
<lucyb> Nope.
<lucyb> I did log in successfully via the website, I don't know if that matters..
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Oh!  Then the  "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" program is more interesting, I think.
<CardinalFang> $ kill 20523 && echo running && /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<lucyb> lucy@lotus:~$ kill 20523 && echo running && /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<lucyb> running
<lucyb> ?
<CardinalFang> lucyb: It would have looked a bit like a webs site.  It would start your browser and send you back and forth between localhost and launchpad once or twice.
<CardinalFang> "It" = authentication
<lucyb> Okay, I don't remember that. I remember logging onto ubutuone.com via launchpad auth but I've certainly not been taken to localhost at any point.
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Okay.  Assuming Ubuntu.  System / Administration / Keyring Manager
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Find "UbuntuOne token..."
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Got it?
<lucyb> Erm, not finding the Keyring Manager. Does it have another name? I'm running bog standard Jaunty.
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Be sure you;re looking in "Administration", not "Preferences"
<jblount> lucyb: Try Applications > Accessories > Passwords & Encryption Keys
<lucyb> There's an option called Authorisations, which brings up a window with a tree view that seems to be broken down by domain, e.g com -> ubuntu -> etc. Is that it?
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<lucyb> Ah
<jblount> lucyb: The UbuntuOne token CardinalFang is talking about is under the Passwords tab, you may have to expand the Passwords:login arrow thingie
<lucyb> Found it in Passwords & Encryption Keys, thanks :)
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Woo.  Okay, let's kill the running programs first and then delete the key for U1.
<CardinalFang> $ killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon ubuntuone-client-applet
<lucyb> Okay. Will do.
<CardinalFang> Then, run the applet signup again.
<lucyb> Okay, done. It got me to add this computer then took me to the ubuntuone.com site. Still says disconnected though.
<CardinalFang> Ooooookay!  And if you right-click on the applet icon and hit "connect" what then?
<CardinalFang> comma, "what then"?
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: I can copy and paste the auth token in Jaunty.  Ha! Ha ha hahahahahahaha!
<lucyb> Nope, still says disconnected
<CardinalFang> lucyb: Are your packages up to date?
<joey> anyone know if there is a negative effect to removing files in .cache such as  /home/<me>/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/4/3/9
<lucyb> I did an update this morning and only installed UbuntuOne on this computer this afternoon
 * CardinalFang prepares to punt to mattgriffin.
<lucyb> Thanks for your help so far CardinalFang :)
<CardinalFang> Welcome!  This is beyon' mah ken.
<CardinalFang> mattgriffin, tag!
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: i'm running jaunty too. in seahorse?
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: "gnome-keyring-manager"
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: what gnome version? i'd read that had been deprecated entirely in favor of seahorse.
<CardinalFang> Maybe it is.  This machine is at least 6 years old.
<CardinalFang> It's modern, but has cruft.
<mattgriffin> lucyb: sorry. the only thing i can think of is to submit a but about the issue.
<lucyb> mattgriffin: Okay, thanks. Will do.
<lucyb> FYI, I've created a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/392592
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392592 in ubuntuone-client "Unable to authenticate using ubuntuone-client-applet" [Undecided,New]
<lucyb> Thanks again for your friendly help!
<lucyb> Cool bot :)
<jblount> lucyb: Thanks for reporting the bug!
<dobey> man, people are crazy about michael jackson for no reason
<BUGabundo> man he was a genious
<BUGabundo> I don't like him anymore then everyone else
<BUGabundo> but I do have 2 CDs from his music
<dobey> he had some alright songs, sure.
<dobey> but i think there are more important things to worry about than a pedophile musician :)
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> lame argument
<BUGabundo> if he was or not, I don't care
<BUGabundo> ppl adore him for his music and the genious on the way he made inovations to POP
<dobey> if they want to go on all day about someone dying on CNN, it should be Farrah
<BUGabundo> sure, she should deserve some attention too
<sianis> hi there!
<sianis> just a fast question
<dobey> or better yet, let's hear about real news, like what is going on in iran
<BUGabundo> but I never knew her, but I did knew much about wacko dobey
 * BUGabundo is sick about iran
<BUGabundo> !question | sianis
<ubottu> sianis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sianis> could somebody review my patch? bug #330746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330746 in ubuntuone-client "User Interface needs to be Translated" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330746
<verterok> sianis: sure. btw, doing a merge proposal is a more effective way to get your patch reviewed ;)
<dobey> verterok: just done :)
<sianis> verterok: sorry, I don't know this development way
<verterok> sianis: nothing to sorry about :), just pointing out that proposing a branch gives the patch a lot more visibility ;)
<verterok> dobey: cool, thanks!
<dobey> that alcoholism cure commercial makes me want a beer...
<dobey> 90F right now... a fresh cold one would be nice
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 55, Protocol Revno is 45
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 55, Protocol Revno is 45
#ubuntuone 2009-06-27
<BUGabundo> bons dias
<artir> buenos días
<BUGabundo> hola artir
 * BUGabundo better stop it, before ppl think im spanish!
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> what is this I hear of U1 and FF sync ??
#ubuntuone 2009-06-28
<CardinalFang> BUGabundo: "FF"?
<BUGabundo> Firefox CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Well, we want Ubuntu One to synchronize everything that's useful, including bookmarks.  It is not next, however, on our to-do list, as far as I know.
<CardinalFang> As my 90-minute delay to that question implies, I'm not really here.  And now, I go AFK again.
<chaslinux> Unison AFAIK
<CardinalFang> See you 'round when I'm more attentive, BUGabundo.
<chaslinux> You can sync FF with Xmarks
<chaslinux> xmarks plugin
<CardinalFang> Indeed, and Google had something for a while, IIRC.
<BUGabundo> CardinalFang: *had*
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> browser sync
<BUGabundo> _great_ tool
<dobey> there are several ffox sync things already, yes
<BUGabundo> hey dobey
<dobey> hi
<kruxer> hey guys :)
<kruxer> I've subscribed for 1 month but I've not receved any mail to register! Should I wait longer?
<BUGabundo> hallo
<BUGabundo> hail yofel
<BUGabundo> ot ?!!? OMG
#ubuntuone 2010-06-28
<steeldevil> I can not find my irc client on 10.04 did I go blind?
<steeldevil> hm well guess I have to install lets see how the software center does that
<jml> is it possible to parametrize couch views the way you parametrize sql queries?
<duanedesign> hello jml
<jml> hello
<lifeless> jml: do you mean in the client libraries?
<lifeless> I thought views were naturally parameterised
<jml> lifeless, I don't know what you mean.
<jml> with SQL, you can do something like db.execute("SELECT ... WHERE foo = ? AND bar = ?", x, y)
<jml> I want to do something like that.
<lifeless> jml: I don't know enough here to really help, sorry :(
<jml> I guess the answer is "put absolutely everything you care about parametrizing in your key"
<mkarnicki> morning
<kai> hi folks
<duanedesign> kai: hello
<mkarnicki> hi kai
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign
<kai> so, what seems to be the best way to sync contacts between a bunch of computers given that ubuntuone contact sync still doesn't work?
<kai> I can manually sync my couchdbs, but that's a bit tedious.
<kai> is there a reasonable way to use the infrastructure set up for ubuntu one and use it for my private cloud?
 * diplo wonders why I didn't read the status page before spending ages working out why my contacts weren't syncing :/
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks for thumbs up on the forums. if you're interested, I put up another weekly report http://goo.gl/42LU
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: nice
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks :)
<adiroiban> hi. any idea why I got this errors for desktopcouch http://paste.ubuntu.com/456406/ ?
<duanedesign> adiroiban: currently couch replication is not working for a lot of people. It was turned off and is now being slowly turned back on.
<adiroiban> duanedesign: bad luck. Tomorrow I will have a presentation on my university regarding CouchDB and Ubuntu-one... it looks like I will have to skip the demo :(
<adiroiban> does this means that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status is obsolete and no longer updated?
<mkarnicki> adiroiban: o oh..
<mkarnicki> maybe they could enable your selectively o_O
<duanedesign> adiroiban: the status page is updated
<duanedesign> the message under 'Contacts' accurately describes the situation with CouchDB
<adiroiban> duanedesign: for me, it said that notes are working
<duanedesign> adiroiban: your notes are not syncing?
<adiroiban> duanedesign: nope
<adiroiban> duanedesign: for https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u/MY_USER_ID/notes/ I get 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<adiroiban> same error for all other couchdb databases
<duanedesign> adiroiban: is this what you followed to set up your note syncing?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<adiroiban> duanedesign: no. I have a custom application that is directly accesing my local couchdb instance
<adiroiban> Tomboy is just crashing when trying to syncronize the couchdb notes
<adiroiban> I am also reading/editing my notes using Fulton
<duanedesign> adiroiban: might try: tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<duanedesign> to get more info about why it crashes
<adiroiban> duanedesign: yes, but this is a desktopcouch problem, since gwibber prefencences are not syncronized
<adiroiban> and same to my other couchdb databases
<duanedesign> adiroiban: tomboy uses the snowy protocol to sync
<adiroiban> duanedesign: ok. but I expect desktopcouch to replicate my local couchdb intance to other computers using ubuntu one... on this is not working
<duanedesign> adiroiban: yeah it is frustrating i know. Hopefully it will be back on for you, and all of us, soon
<duanedesign> they have to turn it on X number of users at a time to keep from degrading the service performance
<adiroiban> duanedesign: no problem, I just wanted to say this is not an Tomboy specific problem and that I don't realy care about tomboy
<duanedesign> :) i gotcha
<popey> hmm, dashboard says I have 21 notes. i actually have 5
<bj0> is there a quick way to disable ubuntu one syncing?
<duanedesign> hello bj0
<duanedesign> bj0: you can open the Ubuntu One Preferences found under the 'Me Menu'. The 'Services' Tab allows you to turn the services on and off
<kblin> hi folks
<duanedesign> hi kblin
<kblin> so assuming I've written my own cloud service script for desktopcouch, how would I get applications to use that instead of the UbuntuOne script?
<rye> kblin, ? you mean replicate to another service ?
<rye> duanedesign, hi :)
<kblin> yeah
<kblin> seeing how the most interesting parts of ubuntuone still don't work
<kblin> I don't want to buy music or share files, I want to sync my contacts
<kblin> I can do that manually using the couchdb web frontend, but that's a bit clumsy for multiple boxes
<rye> kblin, desktopcouch replicates to anything that is specified in management db
<kblin> interesting
<rye> quick update on the couchdb status i got today from thisfred - there is an upgrade planned for couchdb services that will have numerous bug fixes (that are not visible on the client-side) and then the work to resume replication will continue.
<kblin> is there any sort of documentation on this?
<kblin> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/server_identity is a dead link
<kblin> I also gather there's no GUI that allows any selection of service providers, right?
<rye> hm, need to look at desktopcouch-pair
<duanedesign> hello rye. o/
<bj0> duanedesign, i see, thanks, i had just hit 'disconnect' on my computer
<bj0> ubuntuone seems like deleting files from my ubuntu one directory every several days or so, even when they don't change at all :/
<rye> bj0, hm, have you filed a bug report?
<rye> bj0, and we would be more than glad to have the logs from your client
<bj0> i don't really have any information about whats going on
<bj0> where are the logs kept?
<rye> bj0, deleting files = ?
<rye> bj0, ~/.local/cache/ubuntuone/log/
<bj0> i just noticed the files missing sometimes, and i copy them back from my backup drive
<rye> bj0, what type of files are being removed - some specific like image/jpeg or random?
<bj0> some are images files, a pdf file and a .lyx file,  but all the files in that directory are encrypted using encfs
<bj0> so ubuntuone just sees the encrypted directory
<larryjor57> Hello?  Can anyone help with Ubuntu One requirements?
<rye> bj0, hm, well i tried w/ encryptfs and it was not very good at syncing because it never got file change notification
<larryjor57> I can't get my "contacts" to sync, looking at the log file it says it can't authenticate.... see mention of wxgtk2.8, which doesn't install for me... is it needed?
<kblin> larryjor57: contacts sync doesn't work, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<rye> larryjor57, are you using phone contacts sync or attempting to use Evolution <-> Web interface contact sync? The latter is still disabled due to server-side being not really stable
<rye> btw
<rye> quick update on couchdb and replication
<larryjor57> Ok   thanks rye... that would be it then.  I'm trying to sync contacts from Evolution.
<rye> there is an upgrade planned next week which is coordinated with couch.io that will bring couchdb 0.11 to the servers with multiple bug fixes that may help to prevent couchdb hanging on authentication (when you see "server with notes/contacts is not responding" this is basically it).
<bj0> rye, that seems odd that it wouldn't be able to tell when files are modified, but even so, why would it be deleting files?
<rye> after the upgrade is done they will continue monitoring the state of couchdb stability
<larryjor57> Ok then, tks for info rye.  What is unstable about it?
<rye> bj0, that's why could you please open a bug report and attach the whole archive of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<larryjor57> Anyway, that answers my question... will wait for it to work later...  Tks again rye.  Bye for now
<bj0> i could... but since the filenames are mangled, i'm not sure which file in the log corresponds to the ones dissappearing
<rye> bj0, still it will be helpful to have the log files
<rye> ah, i was using ecryptfs, that did not work well
<bj0> i'm using encfs, which is somewhat similar, though uses fuse
<bj0> do you know why it doesn't work well? as soon as you change something in the mounted directory doesn't it change it in the encrypted directory?
<bj0> oh yea, and wheres the bug tracker
<bj0> found it
<duanedesign> bj0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<duanedesign> actually the command: apport-bug ubuntuone-client       would be ideal
<bj0> oh, too late
<bj0> heh
<duanedesign> bj0: :)
<rye> bj0, is there any pattern on how you believe files are deleted
<rye> ?
<bj0> i'm not sure
<bj0> you mean when they happen, or which files?
<bj0> it always seems to be the same files
<rye> bj0, hm, when did you notice that the files were gone the last time?
<bj0> i haven't been keeping track, probably a week or so ago
<rye> hm
<rye> bj0, no activity spotted there since 23rd of June
<bj0> activity?
<bj0> the files were there i'm pretty sure on the 24th
<bj0> then i was gone for the weekend and i checked today
<bj0> and they were gone
<rye> bj0, there is only one mentioning of file removal and it is the internal operation, on 2010-06-27 16:19:08. I am setting up ecryptfs udf to see what happens
<bj0> huh i thought i was using encfs, but i guess i am using encryptfs instead
<rye> bj0, yes, it looks pretty much like this, based on the filenames
<rye> brb, maverick kernel upgrade, reboot neede
<rye> d
#ubuntuone 2010-06-29
<rye> bj0, ok, it would be extremely helpful if you could update the bug report once you find that the removal happens again, since this is underlying ecryptfs structure the software may not be able to pick up the content changes notifications but self-initiated file removals is at least weird
<bj0> yea
<imyousuf> Hi
<imyousuf> I am using Ubuntu One on Jaunty and Lucid (3 separate machines - 2 Jaunty, 1 Lucid). I had to remove my machine permission for my office laptop and mistakenly I revoked permission for one of my home laptops (its a jaunty). After that when I try to connect I get the following log - http://pastebin.ca/1891509
<imyousuf> Any idea how I can get my Jaunty machine reconnect again?
<imyousuf> please ignore the earlier post, please check - http://pastebin.ca/1891511
<imyousuf> Any idea where ubuntuone stores its OAuth key? I need to remove it so that I can instruct my client to renegotiate
<duanedesign> imyousuf: hello
<imyousuf> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> imyousuf: to reauthorize you computer. Open Applications > Accesories > Password amd Encryption
<duanedesign> Click on the arrow next to "Passwords" to expand the list
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<imyousuf> cool thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> from there go to Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ Click on the checkbox next to your computer
<imyousuf> I already deleted it :)
<duanedesign> Click the "Remove selected computers" button
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> so now when you open U1 it should open the broser
<imyousuf> deleting it created the problem in fact :(
<duanedesign> and ask you to add your machine
<imyousuf> yes it is opening the browser
<imyousuf> thanks a million duanedesign
<duanedesign> \o/
<topher> I deleted my "Ubuntu One" folder by mistake and it's contents. Can I get it back?
<topher> I tried doing, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntuone-*" to no avail
<duanedesign> topher: hello
<topher> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> topher: is the information still on the cloud server
<topher> yeah. everything is there.
<duanedesign> but once you connect it is going to trry and delete that
<topher> I probably don't NEED the folder. sync'ing works fine on both of the computers I have connected. But it would be nice to see what is on the server without having to open a browser.
<duanedesign> topher: are you more concerned with getting the folder than the contents?
<topher> yeah. I don't need the contents as the contents are currently saved on my computer locally.
<duanedesign> topher: you should be able to just create a new folder and give it the old name: mkdir ~/Ubuntu\ One
<topher> really? It's not a special folder with hidden config files or anything?
<duanedesign> it is specified in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> root_dir.default = ~/Ubuntu One
<topher> sweet. I actually created a new Ubuntu One folder and I didn't see my contents until I re-synced. I should have tried that before asking. Thanks for your help.
<duanedesign> topher: np
<adiroiban> Hi, can I have an exception granted and have the couchdb replication enabled for my ubuntu one account?
<paultag> Hey One'ers. Is there a way to have a file in the Ubuntu\ One folder to klobber one outside? I'd love to have it sync a file in my ~ folder without having to set up a ln -s every time
<paultag> I have a few rc files I'd like to keep sunked
<paultag> anyone? bueller?
<Zeu5> hi new user of ubuntuone here. how do i add my current computer to ubuntu one account?
<Zeu5> i cannot find this add this computer button in the webpage https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<popey> honk
<popey> rye suggested that i could delete the notes in my u1 account using ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query  --http-method DELETE notes
<popey> this just hangs
<popey> hmm, now it finally came back with {"error":"unauthorized","reason":"Authentication required."}
<ashishsharma> Where can I find the add this computer button. I first used Ubuntu One with Ubuntu 9.10 but when I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 I could not set up my machine with my ubuntu one account. Please help
<popey> ashishsharma: what happens if you go to system -> preferences -> ubuntu one ?
<ashishsharma> popey,  It shows me Ubuntu One Preferences with Name - unknown Email unknown, Current Plan Unknown.
<popey> ashishsharma: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ visit that page
<popey> can you logon okay?
<ashishsharma> yes
<ashishsharma> It has come up.
<popey> ashishsharma: if you open a terminal and run "u1sdtool -s" what does the "state" say?
<ashishsharma> State: READY
<ashishsharma>     connection: Not User Not Network
<ashishsharma>     description: ready to connect
<ashishsharma>     is_connected: False
<ashishsharma>     is_error: False
<ashishsharma>     is_online: False
<ashishsharma>     queues: IDLE
<popey> ok, try "u1sdtool -c"
<ashishsharma> no output
<popey> ok, try "u1sdtool -s" again please
<ashishsharma> ashish@ashish-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -s
<ashishsharma> State: READY
<ashishsharma>     connection: Not User Not Network
<ashishsharma>     description: ready to connect
<ashishsharma>     is_connected: False
<ashishsharma>     is_error: False
<ashishsharma>     is_online: False
<ashishsharma>     queues: IDLE
<popey> sorry, i dont know why that's not working, the only thing I casn suggest is that you take a look at the troubleshooting tips
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<ashishsharma> okay thanks anyways for noticing and responding.
<popey> np
<popey> I dont work for canonical by the way, so I can't really debug stuff very well for you :(
<popey> I'd recommend you come back during working hours UK time, and you'll be more likely to find someone around
<ashishsharma> ok I'll come back later. Thanks
<ashishsharma> \quit
<AJenbo> Hi, is the Merge contacts feature disabled?
<AJenbo> When i select contacts i want to mearge, the arrow to move them just stays gray :(
<beuno_> AJenbo, hi
<beuno_> no, it should work
<AJenbo> beuno_ it has been non functional for me for about a week now
<AJenbo> I'm using firefox 3.6.3 on Lucid
<beuno_> AJenbo, let me take a peak
<AJenbo> i did use it about a month ago and back then it worked fine
<AJenbo> ok
<beuno_> AJenbo, you are right, it's broken
<beuno_> can you file a bug and assign it to me?
<AJenbo> if i can find you then yes
<beuno_> beuno
<beuno_> is my username
<beuno_> Martin Albisetti
<AJenbo> against the Ubuntu One Servers right?
<beuno> AJenbo, I'll fix it for you over the weekend, we're sprinting this week and the next
<beuno> but I'll squeeze it in one of the evenings
<beuno> yes, ubuntuone-servers
<AJenbo> nice
<beuno> sorry for breaking it, we rolled out some big javascript changes and it must of slipped through the cracks
<AJenbo> beuno are you martin albisetti?
<AJenbo> or matt974?
<AJenbo> arh just did a whois on you :)
<AJenbo> hmm at this rate if i find one more bug tonight i will have a good chance of making but #600000
<beuno> heh
<beuno> thanks for filing it
<AJenbo> hmm i find it ironic that Evolution sync isn't working but Thunderbird and Outlook works x(
<beuno> yeah, it's mostly because there are hundreds of thousands of people syncing evolution
<beuno> but only tens of thousands for thunderbird
<beuno> and when I say evolution, I mean couchdb
<AJenbo> how fare are you guys with moving over the users to the more beffy server?
<beuno> very far, the hardware part is done
<beuno> we're upgrading the couchdb version to 0.11
<AJenbo> and by thunderbird we mean mobile :)
<beuno> which will improve the stability of the server
<beuno> yes, exactly  :)
<AJenbo> I'm excited to try it, it NEVER worked for me (other couchdb stuff did work), and now that i have it connected to my phone it would be realy use full
<beuno> yeah, we're a week or two away from re-enabling it for all users
<beuno> what phone do you have?
<AJenbo> I have and Android (HTC Decire)
<beuno> awesome, a lot of great things are coming for android
<AJenbo> but i started off using an iPhone, Ubuntu One was realy usefull for moving all my contacts
<AJenbo> Yeah just read the news
<AJenbo> I personally am hopping that it will beposible to update my contacts from the android phone :)
<beuno> right, there's an oddness there to be solved
<AJenbo> As it is right now i have to create a new contact so the mearge function was a bit critical to me
<AJenbo> By the way do you know if the pay system is down or some thing?
<AJenbo> I can't upgrade to 50GB
<beuno> I don't, but I'll get someone to look at your bug tomorrow
<beuno> the merging I think I can fix quickly
<beuno> and get it up on the edge server
<pfibiger> I don't think it is, but that's definitely a bug we'd want to fix (a problem paying)
<pfibiger> :)
<beuno> so you don't have to wait for an update to production
<beuno> pfibiger, bug 599963
<ubot4> beuno: Bug 599963 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/599963 is private
<AJenbo> changed it to public
<pfibiger> ah
<pfibiger> if i had to wager, i bet it's an upgrade->downgrade->upgrade issue
<pfibiger> poor beuno
<AJenbo> pfibiger me to
<AJenbo> beuno, by the way simply forcing the -> button to enabled, is not enough to fix the bug :)
<beuno> AJenbo, heh
<beuno> I think I know what's broken, maybe I can fix it tomorrow
<beuno> otherwise, the weekend for sure
<AJenbo> Ok, i wount debug it any more then, it's propritery any way ;)
<beuno> :)
<beuno> which means I have to try harder!
<AJenbo> Any way thanks for the nice company, i think ill go translate the software center docs now.
#ubuntuone 2010-06-30
<AJenbo> yay found another bug :)
<AJenbo> damn was to late, i got #600004, oh well you cant win them all
<AJenbo> two more bugs filed...
<AJenbo> good night, and happy fixing ;)
<gotylergo> honk
<duanedesign> hello got..
<zacbarton> does anyone know if the tomboy notes are being synced yet?
<kai> see the status page in the topic
<brockard> hi
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki_
<mkarnicki_> beuno: you were on U1 meeting yesterday with Aq?
<mkarnicki_> hi duanedesign :)
<mkarnicki> statik: hey static, you met aquarius yesterday by any chance?
<mkarnicki> statik: if so, did you see AndroidU1 app? how was it, did it crash? did you like it?
<beuno> mkarnicki, hey
<beuno> we did
<beuno> he showed it to the whole
<beuno> team
<beuno> everyone installed it
<beuno> some of us can't ge the file list
<beuno> it just spins
<beuno> aquarius says you knows about it
<mkarnicki> beuno: crap :< yes beuno, it looks like protocol error (related to google protocol buffers)
<mkarnicki> it's a shame it didn't go well :( . I run it on 1.5 fine, and now on my updated Android 2.1 HTC Hero even better
<mkarnicki> beuno: so we'll look into it with verterok for sure
<beuno> mkarnicki, we ran it on 1.5 in the emulator
<duanedesign> /8/7
<mkarnicki> beuno: have at least some of you been able to run it and poke around?
<duanedesign> oops
<beuno> it worked for some people, and not for others
<mkarnicki> aha
<beuno> not for me, but for many people
<beuno> I did see it working
<beuno> and it's great progress
<mkarnicki> beuno: he didn't have much time for me yesterday evening. I wanted to tell him that this particular problem reveals already *before* you even tap the Log-in button
 * mkarnicki is kind of sad
<mkarnicki> beuno: you think so?
<mkarnicki> beuno: we had major issues with Android, and the project was stalled for 2 weeks we spent on downgrading the protocol handling to JAva Old I/O
<mkarnicki> but I don't know why there's that protobuf error, I'm waiting for verterok to have a look at that
<beuno> mkarnicki, everyone loves that you're working on it
<mkarnicki> :)
<beuno> and is excited to see it starting to take shape
<beuno> it's understandable that it doesn't work in some situations
<beuno> we'll all help you debug as much as we can
<mkarnicki> I'm glad I caught someone to tell me how it went yesterday, at least I won't be sitting and wondering how bad it was haha
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks :) I'll let you know when we fix that particular bug
<mkarnicki> beuno: in 2 days I have my second and last exam, and I'll be able to focus on the project ^ ^
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> and I now have my nexus one
<beuno> so I'll be able to test it on 2.2  ;)
<mkarnicki> oooh \o/ !
<mkarnicki> beuno: cool! I should make an option to send the debug log output haha!
<beuno> yes you should!
<mkarnicki> it's also very easy to do just plugging it with USB to the computer and running one command from the SDK (but I don't require everybody who'll be beta testing to have the SDK ;) )
<mkarnicki> so yes, I'll add that option soon.
<mkarnicki> beuno: ok then! wish me luck on my last exam and keep me in the loop! I'll be back on the project in 2 days.
<duanedesign> good luck on exams. Nice to read about the progress.  I wish i had an Android phone to test it. I'll geet my paws on one sooner or later :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ^^
<duanedesign> get*
<beuno> mkarnicki, good luck!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign, beuno: thanks ^ ^ duanedesign - glad you're following the progress :)
<popey> honk
<popey> anyone about?
<duanedesign> popey: been kinda quiet today. Having an issue with your Tomboy notes?
<popey> yeah
<popey> 19:19:08 < popey> rye suggested that i could delete the notes in my u1 account using ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query  --http-method DELETE notes
<popey> 19:22:25 < popey> hmm, now it finally came back with {"error":"unauthorized","reason":"Authentication required."}
<duanedesign> popey: how does that work. Do you specify a url path after ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query  --http-method DELETE notes ?
<popey> dunno, just running at rye suggested
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> popey: looking at my notes. It looks like the process i have is. Get the Note_id from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/<Note_id>
<balachmar> Hi, I accidentely added a folder to be synced through ubuntu one, what is the quickest way to get it of again? Is there a commandline way?
<duanedesign> python ubuntuone-couchdb-query notes/$id
<duanedesign> popey: ^^will give you a uri
<duanedesign> EX: URI: 87a788ca-4c7f-4212-9b1e-6e9560f18e96?rev=1-4993784180b7046d64d161f969e64083
<duanedesign> then run: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE notes/$uri
<duanedesign> i know you are trying to delete all notes, if i recall. But i hope that is useful
<duanedesign> balachmar: hello
<balachmar> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> balachmar: run the command: u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> balachmar: you should see your folder?
<balachmar> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> balachmar: do you want to stop syncing it and leave it on the cloud? Or do you want to stop syncing and delete it from cloud. This option will not harm data locally
<balachmar> duanedesign: stop syncing and delete from cloud
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --delete-folder=FOLDER_ID   you will see the FOLDER_ID in previous command
<duanedesign> ex: u1sdtool --delete-folder=id=7f21890b-dafb-40c5-ba97-60959c2335b1
<balachmar> duanedesign: ok thanks!
<duanedesign> your welcome balachmar
<balachmar> Was a bit stupid of me, misclicked (wanted open terminal) however I had nothing selected, but it treated it as if I had everything selected
<balachmar> Which was not as expected :)
<popey> duanedesign: i think this is the problem, some of my notes have odd characters in the names, unlike normal tomboy notes, which makes them hard to delete
<DarkNemesis> is there a way of saving account details to ubuntu one so that one can transfer all your accounts (yahoo, hotmail,gmail icq... irc... jabber.. everything) to the new machine (web book / lappy 2nd desktop) via ubuntu one? like syncing account details, and passwords if not would any one build this as it would  be good and improve ubuntu  or sync configs so that we can load options for adding the addons for ff and chro
<DarkNemesis> me etc
<beuno> DarkNemesis, you could mark the config dirs to be synced
<DarkNemesis> beuno, not always good as the whole dir wold be snycd and that would mean that a webbook with 1gb or somthing wouldn't work so well
<beuno> DarkNemesis, just mark the folders that contain configs for syncing
<DarkNemesis> beuno, its a solution but ma and pa cant do it therefore not a good enough one - dont get me wrong it is a good solution but you see where i am coming from
<beuno> yes
<beuno> it's also not something ma and pa are most interested in
<beuno> so, we've not focused on replicating configs much
<duanedesign> DarkNemesis: https://launchpad.net/stipple
<duanedesign> we are writing all kinds of plugins for different config files
<duanedesign> should be a .deb soon
<DarkNemesis> ahh cool, just made good for web books?
<Marsh> Can anyone tell me if the bandwidth limit but got fixed? Launchpad say client fix was released but mine' sstill broke.
#ubuntuone 2010-07-01
<newboon2age_> question: I put something in a folder that i want to share w/ others.  Is there a url I give them or how do they access it?
<newboon2age_> i found it in the tutorial... thank you...
<diverse_izzue> honk
<curls1991> Right... Ubuntu One says after creating an SSO account, that I Have to add a device. There is no "Add Device" button anywhere, and the View Devices list tells me to read the instructions, sending me in a loop... What gives?
<duanedesign> morning all
<jblount> teknico: lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/music-streaming-spike
<pfibiger> __lucio__: http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/02/07/FacebookCassandraArchitectureAndDesign.aspx
<pfibiger> http://vimeo.com/5185526
<nUboon2Age> !windows
<nUboon2Age> honk
<ubot4> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nUboon2Age> is there a working Ubuntuone client for Windoze?
<nUboon2Age> Also is there a working Ubuntuone client for Kubuntu?
<newboon2age_> oof my machine went down before I got the response...
<newboon2age_> honk
<newboon2age_> question; does UbuntuOne have a Windows and Kubuntu client?
<newboon2age_> i see the faq says no windows client, but on the web i found some discusson of a port having been worked on.  Any news?
<newboon2age_> honk
<newboon2age_> On Kubuntu to begin with I don't care if its kde or gnome -- just want to get it working first then worry about nicieties later. I found this and clicked on the apturl which installed ubuntuone-client-gnome  What now?   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-one-on-kubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<newboon2age_> First i checked on the menus and i don't see it there (although i could have missed it -- where should i look?) Then i went to a terminal and typed in ubuntuone-client-gnome (hoping to start the client) but it says command not found.
<newboon2age_> honk
<newboon2age_> now i just tried the instructions on your 'help for adding your computer' web page.  interesting results.  I did u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c   and it looked like it was almost working... first it reported it'd stopped the ubuntuone sync daemon (so i must have successfully installed that at least), then it took me to a web page and went through the motions of adding this kubuntu computer, but gave an "
<newboon2age_> Ubuntu One Error" (no futher details given)
<newboon2age_> oh, hey i just checked with the file manager, Dolphin and at some point it actually created the files and folders i have synced on UbuntuOne.  So something's definitely working...
<newboon2age_> honk
<newboon2age_> hmm... i just went and checked the ubuntuOne account and it had this Kubuntu computer as one of the machines added to the account in spite of the "Ubuntu One Error"
<newboon2age_> okay i just found the u1sdtool -s option to check the sync daemon status and it says its running.  It seems this may be working...
#ubuntuone 2010-07-02
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: are you still there?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: yes
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: do you have some info on running ubuntuOne on either Kubuntu or Windows?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: on kubuntu, it should just work, except for the nautilus integration :)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: windows, not there yet. Work has started.
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: as it stands, the file sync aspect of Ubuntu One gives very little feedback about what's going on, which you might find disconcerting until you get a feel for how it works
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: you can install magicicada to help you understand what's going on
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install magicicada
<newboon2age_> i wrote a forum entry on what i'd gotten working so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522137
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: when you say 'nautilus integration' do you really mean Dolphin integration?  and are you talking about the gnome client (which i loaded) or a kde client (which i haven't succeed in finding/installing yet?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: no, I meant nautilus integration. You don't have nautilus, I presume, so you miss out on that
<newboon2age_> And is the client called Desktop Couch?  Or is Desktop Couch a component that the client works together with (then what is the name of the client?) Chipaca
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: phew, many questions, give me a second
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: ubuntuone-client-gnome has essentially three parts
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the first is ubuntuone-preferences, which is a gtk application that talks to syncdaemon (the Ubuntu One file syncing client daemon) over dbus and to the Ubuntu One web services REST API, and provides a measure of control over what gets synced and such
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the second is ubuntuone-login, which is a background helper script that aides in signing up and authenticating to Ubuntu One, as well as pairing your local couchdb with the Ubuntu One couchdb
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the third is the nautilus integration, this is an extension for nautilus that talks over dbus with syncdaemon to perform different actions and report on the state of synchronization
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: you with me so far?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: yup
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: Desktop Couch is a thin layer of python that makes it easier / possible to have a couchdb per user, and is not (at this moment in time) related to file synchronization
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: it is in couch that you will find your contacts, your notes, your gwibber accounts (and messages, for now)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: you can browse your local couch using futon: point your browser at ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: unfortunately we've had to disable the public-facing couch in the datacenter for now, but it'll be back soon
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: I was listening to a FLOSS Weekly podcast w/ someone with the first name of Stewart who i guess must work w/ you (i looked up and see you're a developer at Canonical) and he was talking a lot about Desktop Couch and from what he said it sounded like Desktop Couch was the client and was the thing that had to be ported to different platforms to get them working.  Just so ya know where i was getting that from... Chipaca
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: Stuart Langridge, probably
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: aquarius in irc, usually hangs around here
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: Ubuntu One has two main building blocks: file sync'ing, and DesktopCouch
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: thank you for taking the time to explain it more in depth.  I'll post your explanation so others can benefit from it too...
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: everybody gets what file syncing is about
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: we need to explain DesktopCouch more :)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: thank you for taking the time to write it up
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: is the ubuntu login script what the ulsdtool is working with?
<newboon2age_> and then it might follow that the ubuntu login script starts sync daemon?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: u1sdtool talks to syncdaemon over dbus
<Chipaca> ubuntuone-login script only needs to run once, to store the secret in the keychain
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: and to pair the couch
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: both syncdaemon and ubuntuone-login are started by dbus activation
<bj0> i just had files disappear from my ubuntuone directory again, so I updated the bug i created: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/599583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599583 in ubuntuone-client "files in the "Ubuntu One" folder periodically dissappear (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<newboon2age_> so in your three part breakdown is the syncdaemon a forth part or is it part of one of the others?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: ^^^^
<Chipaca> bj0: please tell me you enabled debug in the syncdaemon config :)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the three parts of ubuntuone-client-gnome do not include syncdaemon
<bj0> uh, no one told me about any debug enabling when i was in here last :b
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: because syncdaemon is not gnome-dependant (except for the keyring, which we are yet to have a good cross-desktop replacement for)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: oh, that was a three part breakdown of ubuntuone-client-gnome, gotcha...
<Chipaca> bj0: I love your use case :)
<Chipaca> bj0: oooh! weird exceptions
<bj0> use case? you mean encryption? :)
<Chipaca> bj0: would it be possible for you to enable debug and re-enable syncing and reproduce the problem?
<bj0> how do i enable debugging?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: so when i installed ubuntuone-client-gnome was syncdaemon a dependeny that was also pulled in, or is that something that's already part of the desktop that UbuntuOne takes advantage of?
<Chipaca> bj0: I always said it should be possible to use ecryptfs inside a synced folder :)
<bj0> it might take a few days for the files to disappear again, it took 3 days this last time
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: yep
<bj0> yea, I am paranoid about backing up files to the internet without encryption :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: yep to which?  its a dependency pulled in?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: it's a dep
<Chipaca> bj0: in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Chipaca> bj0: section [__main__]
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: thanks for your explanation, i'll post it...
<Chipaca> bj0: log_level = DEBUG
<bj0> k its enabled, now i just need to wait...
<Chipaca> bj0: can you confirm that the logs are now much more verbose?
<bj0> yea they have DEBUG statements
<Chipaca> sweet
<Chipaca> bj0: ok, I'll poke facu about your bug anyway because the exceptions might make sense to him even without the debug, but he'll certainly need the debug logs to figure out how it got into the state the exception will tell him it's in
<bj0> k
<Chipaca> bj0: I hope this isn't a weird inotify-doesn't-really-work-inside-ecryptfs thing
<Chipaca> bj0: if it is, I'll be a very sad penguin
<bj0> :(
<Chipaca> bj0: hopefully it's just a bug about the way pyinotify handles the weird ecryptfs filenames :)
<Chipaca> ok, enough of this, I need to sleep or I'll never get up
<bj0> yea thats gotta make debugging a little tougher with those weird names
<bj0> later
<Chipaca> cheers
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: i thought rye did a good job of explaining the Ubuntu One bits in this blog post http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2009/11/ubuntu-one.html
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: thanks i'll take a look at that.
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: cheers!
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: Chipaca: I posted your info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9536059#post9536059
<duanedesign> looks good  newboon2age_
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: i figure if we can post things to the forums that's the first step to getting the info more accessible and then at some point we might turn them into wiki pages...
<AJenbo> Hi, i payed for 50GB 2 dayes ago, but i am only getting 2.
<AJenbo> My AJenbo Account page accuratly sayes that i have a 50GB subscription, and alows me to down grade, but the meater is 2GB 100%, and my Dashboard and Ubuntu One client sayes i am using 2GB of 2GB
<elzapp> Sigh... all my MP3s has been renamed .u1conflict again :/
<duanedesign> elzapp: that is odd
<duanedesign> you wouldnt think mp3s would change?
<elzapp> no. This also happened with my F-Spot archive a while back, which caused me a major pain in the behind.
<elzapp> All with files that has never changed since the initial add to u1
<duanedesign> unless the playcount metadata is being updated
<elzapp> I don't think that's in the file
<duanedesign> elzapp: rye might be on soon, If you can catch him he might be able to help.
<elzapp> The thing is, I have no idea when this happened, so there's no logs
<Elvis> hi
<Elvis> any developers on?
<Elvis> ping verterok
<Elvis> oops
<rhlee> Hi guys, I just need to clarify something regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/582674
<rhlee> How do I "delete UDF metadata and directory"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 582674 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "second ubuntu one client reports 'Synchronization complete' and doesn't sync anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<rhlee> honk
<rhlee> don't worry figured out how to do this
<duanedesign> rhlee: get it taken care of?
<rhlee> duanedesign: Yeah I found yesterday's irc logs and found verterok's instructions.
<rhlee> duanedesign: I deleted the udf (udfs?) metadata and it starts syncing again, so the fix works. But it starts from the beginning again.
<rhlee> duanedesign: Is there any way to force u1 to do a local rescan, so that it only downloads the required files rather than overwriting them? Like with torrents.
<duanedesign> rhlee: not that i am aware of
<rhlee> duanedesign: But how does u1 keep track of which files need to be synced? It can just rely on inotify or whatever the api is. I mean what happens if a file is changed while u1sd is down?
<duanedesign> rhlee: it does perform a local_rescan
<duanedesign> rhlee: which logs had veteroks fix?
<rhlee> duanedesign: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/19/%23ubuntuone.html
<duanedesign> thank you rhlee
<rhlee> duanedesign: np, But I take it I can't force u1 to perform a local_rescan until u1 it is in a idle state? Or can I?
<rhlee> duanedesign: I just want to be able to resume a >500mb sync. The u1 servers are under a massive load (due to people like me) which makes syncs slow as molasses.
<duanedesign> rhlee: it should do a local_rescan everytime you start up the syndaemon. So u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c   and server_rescan will be the last thing it does before connecting to the server
<rhlee> duanedesign: Sorry I'm just going to head out to lunch now.
<rhlee> duanedesign: I use Magicicada to inspect the content queue. Before I disconnect u1sd I have 38 files in the queue and shrinking, when I u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c, the queue jumps back up to 218 and it starts from the same file all over again. I.e. it overwrites the files it has already downloaded after I delete the udf metadata.
<duanedesign> hmm
<Chipaca> elzapp: you still there?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: do you have any thoughts on elzaps problem, why that would happen?
<Chipaca> duanedesign: I suspect an old client
<duanedesign> bug 552870 still seems to be a relevant bug. I am unable to stop publishing files via the client and the webUI.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552870 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Stop publish does not disable the publicly shared file (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552870
<alvare> hi
<Chipaca> duanedesign: why are you unable to stop publishing?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i select stop publishing but the file is still available at the url
<duanedesign> Chipaca: hmm. i think i need to debug more. It seems to be working for some files..
<Chipaca> duanedesign: if you find you can reproduce it, please let us know
<Chipaca> duanedesign: the last time it was a squid issue
<Chipaca> and squids are slippery, y'know?
<duanedesign> lol. and good fried with soy sauce and a touch of wasabi and ginger
<duanedesign> Chipaca: looks like i can only reproduce it reliably with .pdf files
<funkyHat> I'm still having the issue where every folder in nautilus has a band at the top that says "Ubuntu One disabled" and an enable button (On Maverick)...
<duanedesign> funkyHat: you are wanting to get rid of that?
<funkyHat> duanedesign: I'd quite like to, yes
<funkyHat> duanedesign: an option on the right click menu would be ok, this I just find obnoxious
<duanedesign> funkyHat: you are not the first to express that opinion
<funkyHat> duanedesign: I'd be surprised if I was
<grumpygrandpa> hey all. quick q to see if "the fix is out there"... ubuntu 10.04, new ubuntuone user, failure to complete registration/auth process via "Me" menu. Something about failiure to open URL and "midbrowser" something...?
<grumpygrandpa> latest bindwood 1.04 in firefox etc.
<duanedesign> grumpygrandpa: are you using Firefox
<grumpygrandpa> yes sir
<duanedesign> oop
<duanedesign> :)
<grumpygrandpa> I have restarted FF, but not the laptop...
<duanedesign> and now opening Ubuntu One from the Me Menu gives the same response or does it open the Ubuntu One Preferences
<grumpygrandpa> err msg: Authorization Error, Error showing url: Failed to execute chi..."midbrowser" (No such file or directory)
<grumpygrandpa> I checked the installed packages for 'ubuntuone' and the list that comes up are all installed...
<grumpygrandpa> oops, sorry, opening from Me menu  (eventuall) triggers the popup
<duanedesign> grumpygrandpa: grumpygrandpa check System->Preferences->Preferred Applications and see what your web browser is set to there
<duanedesign> make sure its firefox
<duanedesign> sometimes it gets set to 'custom'
<grumpygrandpa> oooh! it was set to 'Custom %s' midbrowser... I have selected FF... trying it out
<duanedesign> aha
<grumpygrandpa> Yep, that was it. Your Kung-Fu is strong, thanks Duane. Next issue? The name info under the Me menu window is stubbornly "unknown". Mebbe a restart of everything before proceeding?
<grumpygrandpa> cheers!
<grumpygrandpa> @duane: Thanks man, all fixed. Restart allowed the 'auth this machine' process etc. Cheers..
<duanedesign> great!
<funkyHat> duanedesign: I'm filing a bug, I had a look but didn't find it already reported
<duanedesign> funkyHat: file a bug and post the bug number here please
<duanedesign> i''ll triage it for you and try and get it looked at by the right people
<funkyHat> bug #601102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one disabled notice in every nautilus window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601102
<duanedesign> cool
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: and anyone else who knows:  According to this article there was to be a big push at Pycon to get UbuntuOne working on Windoze.  Did this happen and where's the project at?  Does it have its own project site?  Info please: http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-coming-to-windows-20100125/
<newboon2age_> it looks like lucio torre was designated as the 'sprint leader', but i'm only finding the main ubuntuone client on launchpad, nothing about the Windows version.
<newboon2age_> honk
<benste> is there any benifit for ubuntu if I buy via music store isntead of amazon ? - amazon would be 20ct cheaper, but don't know wether cannonical will get money from 7digital for purchases
<lifeless> we get some money when you buy via the music store
<lifeless> and you get the mustic stored in U1 directly, giving you a nice backup
<newboon2age_> lifeless: can you give any info on what's happening with UbuntuOne for Windows (see my previous questions) or know who to ask?
<lifeless> I don't have any info sorry
<lifeless> you said __lucio__ was involved? I'd ask him.
<benste> lifeless - thx a lot I'll keep this in mind
<newboon2age_> lifeless: thing is there's no contact info for him on launchpad.  Does he ever come around here (irc)?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: there is no ubuntu one for windows yet
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: there will be soon
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: __lucio__'s work was awesome, but it was proof-of-concept, not something we can ship. Its most lasting contribution was a branch that separates out the unix-specific pieces of code, which is a branch which we'll be merging this coming week (I hope)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: thanks for that info.  is the project getting some focus and push?  What kind of timeline should we be looking to?  Are testers needed?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: testers are not needed yet, because we have just finished hiring a person that will do it, but I expect it to come together rapidly over the next few months
<newboon2age_> okay, thank you for the word... i'm thinking of writing a wishlist/bug report for it.  what do you think?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: ^^^
<newboon2age_> also Chipaca do you think that ubuntuone-client-gnome would have a chance of working on 'Portable Ubuntu' under Windows?
<Chipaca> re the wishlist: sure, go ahead. Assign the bug to manuel.delapena@canonical.com.
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: re portable ubuntu: I have no idea.
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: what is portable ubuntu?
<Chipaca> my ubuntu is portable!
<Chipaca> I port it around inside my laptop :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: its kinda like the equivalent of Wine but reverse
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: I have no idea. Does inotify work?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/portable-ubuntu-ubuntu-system-running-as-a-windows-application.html
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: i haven't tried it yet.  But would inotify be the main requirement?  They just published the 'tres' version in like april and while its not Lucid, its not too old.
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: i was just thinking of it as a possible workaround in the meantime...
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: inotify is the most linux-specific chunk. The next one in the list of things that are hard on windows is dbus.
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: so if i were thinking of ubuntu versions how far back would it work on?  Jaunty?  any earlier?
<Chipaca> jaunty is the earliest, and I think nobody's tested that one in a while
<Chipaca> AFAIK our last jaunty user left it a few weeks ago
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: left as in upgraded or left the testing ?
<Chipaca> upgraded
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: okay that gives me a decent idea.  Thank you again for your time.
<Chipaca> np
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: I'm not seeing how to change it into a wishlist item, could you tell me how?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/601218
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601218 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne not available MS Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: duanedesign: can someone tell me how to change a bug i wrote into a wishlist item?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: done
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: click on the "pencil" under Importance
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: thank you...
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: oh, i think i don't have the power to do that (yet)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: no pencil for me...
<Chipaca> weird
<Chipaca> ok
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: what bug is it
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: thanks, Chipaca just got it.  its https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/601218
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601218 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne not available for MS Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: at some point i'll appeal to the powers that be for it... no worries...
#ubuntuone 2010-07-03
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: yeah that is an 'upstream' bug report so only people associated with that project can assign importence
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: the ubuntu project is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: thank you for that.
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: is your project in the .deb packaged stage yet?
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: we should be doing that this weekend
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: i'd like to check it out.  Tell me again (very briefly or point me somewhere) what it does?
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: stipple backs up .config files to a couchdb. Ubuntu one then replicates those databases to all your computers. Then the program will put the .config files in the appropriatte places on the 'other' computers
<duanedesign> there are quite a few plugins already for it. Writing new plugins is easy.
<newboon2age_> and is a different plugin required for each different app?
<newboon2age_> is it in python?
<Chipaca> duanedesign: have you spoken with the guys doing oneconf at all?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: yes i have
<duanedesign> Chipaca: my project also backs up packages, so we shared notes
<duanedesign> Chipaca: however once OneConf comes online i will probably phase out that feature.
<Chipaca> duanedesign: ok
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: does it require a different plugin for each different app?  are plugins written in python?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i think they are going to limit their project to packages and leave more 'advanced' uses like backing up config files to projects like stipple
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: yes that is correct
<Chipaca> duanedesign: great news
<duanedesign> Chipaca: yes. didrocks has been super friendly and very helpful
<Chipaca> I'm glad
<Chipaca> vds: your network card sucks, you know? :)
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: here is a recent screenshot.  It determines which plugins to load based on what packages you have installed. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/stipple.SS.2.png
<billday> For some reason the UbuntuOne music store thinks that I am in the EU rather than the US.  Is there a way to correct this?
<Chipaca> billday: it's based on your IP address
<Chipaca> billday: are you in some kind of vpn?
<billday> Thank you.  I know it is based on the IP address.  I am not in a VPN, but I do sometimes use a proxy.
<billday> It seems that I have managed to confuse the store.
<billday> Can I unconfuse it?
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: cool, i'll look forward to checking it out...
<Chipaca> billday: just starting a new session should suffice
<Chipaca> billday: i.e. restarting rhythmbox
<billday> Chipaca:  OK, thanks, I'll give it another go.  Cheers.
<korben> hello
<korben> can i ask u all something about ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> hello korben
<josephnexus> could someone point me in the direction of the kubuntu client?
<duanedesign> hello josephnexus
<duanedesign> josephnexus: here is a recent thread on the forums by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9535765#post9535765
<duanedesign> josephnexus: newboon2age is in here fairly regularly. It is his/her post
<duanedesign> josephnexus: also: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/594
<duanedesign> josephnexus: the final link i have on the subject might be similar to the Launchpad FAQ. But just in case: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15
<nuboon2Win> sorry, new to pidgin and it functions differently than i'm used to ..
<nuboon2Win> apachelogger: can you give an update on the status of ubuntuone-kde ?
<duanedesign> hello nuboon2Win
<nuboon2Win> Chipaca: as an experiment i set up Portable Ubuntu and tried ubuntuone-client-gnome on it.  The results of my experiment so far are on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9540830&postcount=2
<duanedesign> josephnexus was just asking about U1 on KDE. I linked him to your forum post and the FAQ by joshua
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign:  howdy, this is nuboon2age, i'm writing this from pidgin running on Portable Ubuntu on Vista.  Wierd huh?
<duanedesign> yes, i have not tried portablew Ubuntu
<duanedesign> nuboon2Win: what do you think?
<duanedesign> like it
<nuboon2Win> josephnexus: my experiment w/ ubuntuone-kde seems to be working despite the fact i got error messages when i was trying to install it (due to the fact i'd previously installed ubuntuone-client-gnome I'm pretty sure -- if i'd done a clean install i don't think i'd have too many problems).
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: Portable ubuntu seems to be working at least better than wine does.  its sort of like the reverse of wine.
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: i'm going to play with it anyway.  Ubuntu One only seems to see the top level files.  No nested files.
<duanedesign> interesting
<nuboon2Win> i'm thinking i may be able to workaround this by symbolic links.  Don't know yet...
<nuboon2Win> it gives at least some of the experience of running Ubuntu (but from within Windoze).  Seems like it could be a good tool.  One of its claims to fame is that you can put it on a pen drive and have another way to run Ubuntu portably on different Windoze machines (in addition to the possibility of creating a bootable pen drive of course).
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: the 'tres' version i'm running is the latest and its based on Karmic
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: geeze i'm going to wake everyone by mistake... in Konversation i can test a nick before sending it, but in pidgin i guess one letter, return and i end up notifying everyone who'd nick starts with that letter...
<duanedesign> heh
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: :)
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: can you take a sec and tell me about your ide and programming environment you're using for your project?  I'm interested in setting up a development environment for python, but i'm new to development on Ubuntu and python.  Any tips you could share?  Do you know if there is a sort of standard set up for the canonical developers?
<duanedesign> there are certain things that are encouraged
<duanedesign> python, Couchdb for persistence, GTK
<duanedesign> i just use Gedit
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/pythonquest
<duanedesign> there is a little guide there for setting up Gedit
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: rats another who 'just uses Gedit' :)
<duanedesign> if you have a solid foundation i would recommend quickly
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: oh that's a neat resource...  very cool...
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: how do you keep track of complex multi file projects w/ only Gedit?
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: Also, i'm wondering did you use quickly on your project?
<duanedesign> i did not use quickly.
<duanedesign> when i started it m it was a command line app
<duanedesign> quickly is for GUI apps
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: oh, and how do you keep track of complex apps with lot's o library files and such w/ only Gedit?
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: or maybe your project is not as complex as some of the gui things are...
<duanedesign> stipple has a gui now.
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: i'd like some aids to help me keep track of all the imports and such...
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: oh yeah that's right... duh
<duanedesign> i also have another project. clicompanion
<duanedesign> i have used IDLE, that is a popular IDE for python
<nuboon2Win> is python your main language duanedesign?
<duanedesign> yes. i am trying to learn more C
<duanedesign> but there is enough in python to keep you busy for awhile :)
<duanedesign> err, keep me busy
<nuboon2Win> i saw that one of the ide's (can't remember if it was IDLE) allowed you to plug in whatever editor you wanted (could plug in Gedit for instance).  As an editor i've certainly liked Gedit (though I haven't done that much with it, just basic edits).
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: okay well i won't detain you further.  I appreciate your input, and look forward to seeing stiple in action...
<duanedesign> nuboon2Win: been nice talking to you
<nuboon2Win> duanedesign: thank you for all your irc support. :)
<GeorgiusCz> hello, some ubuntuone developer here ? I have a tiny compilation question ...
<GeorgiusCz> honk ... ?
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: compilation of what?
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: next time, just ask the question :)
<lifeless> morning Chipaca
<GeorgiusCz> Chipaca: I just wanted to be sure not to pose the question in the vacuum. I am trying to compile ubuntuone for N900 and I would like not to compile against nautilus - see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/512052?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512052 in ubuntuone-client "Support for maemo (Nokia n900) (affects: 60) (heat: 292)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: the only part you have to compile is the nautilus part (unless you count the protobuf)
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: or do you mean build the package?
<GeorgiusCz> no, just build  the sync daemon
<Chipaca> the syncdaemon is just python
<Chipaca> the protocol_pb.py is "compiled" from the protocol description (this is in ubuntuone-storage-protocol), but I believe we include the compiled version as well as the protocol description anyway
<Chipaca> in other words: it should just work
<GeorgiusCz> 8-o ...
<Chipaca> have you tried running it?
<Chipaca> PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug ?
<GeorgiusCz> I have the source package (as N900 is ARM)
<GeorgiusCz> going to test it in a scratchbox ...
<Chipaca> I've got to have breakfast, and then do the checkout; I'm at the end of a weeklong sprint and a bit tired. email me how it went, and if something is broken, I'll try to fix it
<Chipaca> ok?
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz?
<GeorgiusCz>   File "bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 34     from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.config import (                                             ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Chipaca> you need python 2.6
<Chipaca> you *might* get away with 2.5
<Chipaca> sounds like you have 2.2 or somehting :)
<GeorgiusCz> no, 2.5
<Chipaca> weird
<Chipaca> ok, I'll bbl
<GeorgiusCz> thanks so far
<GeorgiusCz> oops, something weird with scratchbox ... going to test directly on the device
<GeorgiusCz> So, python 2.5.4 - Syntax errror on line 73 (file bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon) - args=args
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: ok, 1 sec
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: can you pastebin the whole traceback please?
<GeorgiusCz> not easily, but I give it a try
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: ok, so, there is no args=args in ubuntuone-preferences
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz: so, I figure you're reading the traceback wrong
<Chipaca> oh wait
<Chipaca> why i am looking at -preferenecs?
<GeorgiusCz> nope, it is in  bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<GeorgiusCz-atN90> mnt/card/bin/ubuntuone-client-1.2.0 $ bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon n  File "bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 73n    args=args, usage=usage)n       ^nSyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Chipaca> ok, yes, that's a bug
<Chipaca> GeorgiusCz-atN90: cool :)
<Chipaca> I've found a python 2.5 to test with
<Chipaca> and yes, this thing breaks :(
<Chipaca> but I don't have time to fix it right now
<GeorgiusCz> :-(
<GeorgiusCz> I am a python beginner, so I have to admitt that I do not have a clue what is trying to be done on this line
<Chipaca> i guess we're only testing 2.5 on the server-side things :(
<Chipaca> (this is not good)
<Chipaca> georgiusCz: next week, can you ping me on irc?
<Chipaca> I'm pretty sure I'll forget this otherwise
<Chipaca> but when I'm back at my office I can fix this in a few minutes :)
<GeorgiusCz> OK, or some mail/ICQ/jabber/skype .. ?
<Chipaca> john.lenton@canonical.com, but that channel will be flooded  :)
<Chipaca> I've got to set up a vm so i can test with 2.5
<Chipaca> is debian still on 2.5?
<Chipaca> that would make it an even more serious issue
<GeorgiusCz> I guess so .. (because Maemo is debian-based)
<GeorgiusCz> Recently I am on Ubuntu machine and I do not use Python on my Debian boxes (C++ or bash, nothing in between ;-) )
<Chipaca> ok, I've got to check taht too
<GeorgiusCz> yep, lenny 2.5
<GeorgiusCz> squeeze 2.6.5-5
<GeorgiusCz> and SID 2.6.5-5 as well
<GeorgiusCz> So stable is still 2.5, next version "comming soon ;-)" will be 2.6
<Chipaca> ok, so I need a lenny vm and that'll fix it for both. Good!
<GeorgiusCz> yep
<GeorgiusCz> So thank you so far and I will write both here and in the mail on monday morning CET
<Chipaca> ok, i've got to pack up and leave
<GeorgiusCz> thank you again and good bye
<Chipaca> i'm on GMT-3, so CET might be a little early :)
<Chipaca> but I'll get the message anyway, so go ahead
<GeorgiusCz> OK
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nunatak_> I'm trying to buy music at the UO music store for the first time. I payed by paypal but now there labeled all tracks I bought with "Queued" since 10 minutes.
<newboon2age_> honk fo nunatak_
<nunatak_> what!?
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: do you know who could help nunatak_ out with that?    honk
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: i meant " honk for nunatak_ "
<nunatak_> yes, I read it!
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: i'm just an end user like yourself.  I haven't tried out the music store yet.  What music did you get?
<nunatak_> Its still 'Queued'...
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: and what music was it, out of curiousity?
<nunatak_> the artist is called Villagers
<nunatak_> Becoming a Jackal
<nunatak_> the album name
<nunatak_> does that matter?
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: i'll have to check them out.  What style?
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: no i'm just curious...
<nunatak_> indie i think
<nunatak_> singer & songwriter otherwiese
<nunatak_> ...wise
<nunatak_> :)
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: is it a direct download setup or some kind of torrent?
<nunatak_> I don't know. Hiw I mentioned thats my first download from the UO music store. I don't know how it work. If its http or torrent download
<nunatak_> its from 7digital
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: i was thinking of trying it out.  I've only used torrents a few times.  it works quickly if someone has 'seeded' it, but if not it ends up where you wait until someone does i think.  I don't know much about it.
<nunatak_> But I allready read at ubuntuusers.de that there are problems with downloading music from the store
<nunatak_> unfortunatly the forum is offline caused by server-problems this weekend
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: okay, well let's try Chipaca, and lifeless, and nhaines (they're folks i've asked questions of before)  honk.
<Chipaca> *yawn*
<Chipaca> what?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: sorry to bother... can you help nunatak_ out or redirect them to someone who can...
<Chipaca> sure, what's the issue?
<Chipaca> hmmm
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: take it away...
<nunatak_> ??
<newboon2age_> nunatak_ said: I'm trying to buy music at the UO music store for the first time. I payed by paypal but now there labeled all tracks I bought with "Queued" since 10 minutes.
<Chipaca> I didn't know you could pay with paypal, but ok
<nunatak_> I think I payed allready
<Chipaca> ok. And have the songs turned up in one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<nunatak_> yes. at paypal there is displayed the peyment
<nunatak_> payment
<Chipaca> nunatak_: ok. And have the songs turned up in one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<nunatak_> thats what I see in rhythmbox music store: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff165/nullm3ridian/?action=view&current=Bildschirmfoto-Musik-Wiedergabe.png
<Chipaca> aquarius: hi!
<Chipaca> nunatak_: ok. And have the songs turned up in one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: that's the third time I've asked. Are you reading what I'm writing?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: if the question isn't clear, please tell me so
<Chipaca> aquarius: what did 'Queued' mean in the music store thing?
<Chipaca> I always forget
<aquarius> Chipaca, hey. Queued means "the song hasn't arrived on your machine yet", which could be because it's still being fetched from 7d, or because it's fetched from 7d into U1 but it hasn't started downloading yet
<Chipaca> ok, so I was on the right track
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> nunatak_: so... *is* the album visible at http://one.ubuntu.com/files/ (in the "purchased from ubuntu one" folder) ?
<nunatak_> Chipaca: Ah, ok. I know what u mean. I got a look!
<Chipaca> nunatak_: ah, good! I wait patiently.
<nunatak_> :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: might have been a little language barrier prob.  looks like nun is native German speaker
<nunatak_> hey, don't annoy!
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: so does that mean you're seeing the albums on the ubuntuone account now?
<nunatak_> but sorry. hehe.....they are in my ubuntuone files.
<nunatak_> yes. no
<newboon2age_> so problem solved?
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: problem solved?
<nunatak_> I think so. :)
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: Yeah!!!
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: i'll have to try out the music store sometime soon...
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: maybe the villagers will be first up. ;)
<nunatak_> newboon2age_: I slightly feel you mock at me. ;)
<duanedesign> newboon2age_: there are some free mp3s you can downloaad to try out the store
<newboon2age_> nunatak_: not at all nunatak_,
<Chipaca> nunatak_: do you have the files _on your computer_ now?
<nunatak_> yes of course. ^^
<duanedesign> i use the free songs to test the store when someone has an issue
<nunatak_> no
<nunatak_> but i get them now
<Chipaca> nunatak_: how do you get them?
 * Chipaca has visions of nunatak_ downloading them "by hand" from the web interface
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: it sounds like nunatak_ is using Rhythmbox.  Don't know how that works...
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: if you wait until I've made sure nunatak_ has his mp3s in the right way, I can explain
<Chipaca> you information leech you :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: he he
<Chipaca> nunatak_: ping
<nunatak_> Chipaca: by downloading them from my ubuntu.one account
<Chipaca> nunatak_: please don't do that
<Chipaca> nunatak_: I mean, you *can* do that
<Chipaca> nunatak_: but, you shouldn't have to do that
<Chipaca> nunatak_: the system is designed to be automated
<nunatak_> antoher question, maybe someone of you know it: Is Ubuntu-Linux supported with the money canonical get from the UO music store?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: can you open a terminal and type in
<Chipaca> nunatak_: u1sdtool -s
<Chipaca> nunatak_: and pastebin the output?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: yes, yes it is
<nunatak_> Chipaca: why I shouldn't?
<nunatak_> ok
<Chipaca> nunatak_: because the beauty of the u1 music store is that you can connect multiple machines to u1 and then they will all get the music
<nunatak_> ok
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: does downloading from the ubuntuone then remove it from ubuntuone and then your other clients won't have access to it Chipaca?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: no, of course not
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: then i don't understand...
<Chipaca> *sigh*
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: what part don't you understand?
<newboon2age_> why is it less good for nunatak_ to download it off web site?  Do you just mean nunatak_ is doing it the hard way?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: what was the output of «u1sdtool -s» ?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: yes, he's doing it the hard way
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: doing it that way sucks
<Chipaca> I don't like the stuff I build to suck
<mkarnicki> aquarius: hey! I passed exams and I'm back to work. did you receive my last mail (Re: to the last one), your opinion is appreciated :)
<nunatak_> the output: http://pastebin.ca/1894129
<aquarius> mkarnicki, I did -- I am still thinking about it :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: sure, thanks :)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the server-side component of the music store injects the files into an ad-hoc folder in the user's account
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: syncdaemon gets the notification that there is new stuff there, and downloads it
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: so the songs probably *should* 'just show up' in rhythmbox? and do they also show up in the 'Ubuntu One' folder in the home directory?
<Chipaca> nunatak_: and the output of «find ~/.ubuntuone» ?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: no, it's in a "UDF", what you get when you right-click a folder in your home other than Ubuntu One and select 'sync with u1'
<nunatak_> "no such file or directory
<nunatak_> I downloaded the songs by the hard way. but I will check the term you said for the next time!
<Chipaca> nunatak_: can you open Ubuntu One under System -> Preferences and (wait a minute or so and) see if Music Download is enabled?
<nunatak_> thanks for helping
<nunatak_> yes i can!
<Chipaca> nunatak_: if it's not enabled, please enable it
<nunatak_> I'll learn more about UO syncing tomorrow
<Chipaca> OK
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: The good thing is that when you share something with me i can send it out through wiki help, forums and irc, so you save yourself some effort. :)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: I appreciate it. Try to make it google-able so people can find it, too :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: yup on the wiki and forums it is.
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: would you mind sharing which ide you use? or do you use an ide?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: and is there any kind of recommended ide w/in Canonical?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: I use emacs. And Canonical keeps out of the way and lets us get on with building awesome stuff.
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: so some people in my team use gedit
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: gotcha.  Thanks. :_
<Chipaca> some, eclipse
<Chipaca> some think they need to repay some karma or something and use vi
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: :)
<Chipaca> and some of us use emacs
<newboon2age_> anyone using idle or (i think its) SPE?
<Chipaca> I don't know; I think I've listed everybody. Manuel might use something stranger, I dunno.
<Chipaca> I'm pretty sure nobody uses idle
<Chipaca> I think I'd know because of all the cursing
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: :)
<Chipaca> j/k
#ubuntuone 2010-07-04
<newboon2age_> nunatak said something about the forum servers being down, but i'm getting the ubuntuforums.com .  Do you know what nunatak meant Chipaca?
<newboon2age_> oh i meant ubuntuforums.org
<Chipaca> I think he meant ubuntuforums.de or something
<Chipaca> ubuntuusers.de
<Chipaca> yep, 503
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: ah.. gotcha.  Thanks for the help for me and for nunatak.  with the info on development environment i'm helping the wiki team with a wiki page on developer beginners
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: one more question i have on ubuntuone...
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: i'm looking at my files on the account and one of my folders has a little icon like a link on it.  What does that signify?  The other computers on my account don't seem to be getting synced with that.
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: on the web page, right?
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: yes on the web page...
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: hover over the icon, tell me what it says
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: now that i look closer at it i guess it looks more like a cylinder with something funny at the bottom
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: i'm using konqueror and do not get anything when hovering over it.
<Chipaca> strange, you should
<Chipaca> let me check
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: this is my kubuntu setup
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: konqueror doesn't give you any text when you hover the mouse over the icon?
<Chipaca> that's a buuug
<Chipaca> it should say 'Synced folder'
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: bug in konqueror or in Ubuntu One?
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: in konqueror
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the html is correct
<Chipaca> i know, i wrote it :-)
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the icons aren't super clear; as we couldn't find ones that obviously represented what things were, we aimed for ones that were distinctive enough so you could tell what they were easily once you figured them out
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: the drum with the chain on it is a folder synchronized with Ubuntu One, other than the default ~/Ubuntu One/
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: and, we special-cased the music one to have a music symbol :)
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: okay.  So setting the Konqeror bug i guess the next level of the question maybe about the ubuntuone-kde ... hmmmm...
<Chipaca> and this is where I say I'm off to bed
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: i same prob on Portable Ubuntu (basically Karmic)  with ubuntuone-client-gnome .  It was working syncing w/ stuff in the ubuntu One folder, but not the other folder...
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: okay thanks for your help. (no idea what time it is there)...
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: I need a verb to make sense of your first sentence :-/
<Chipaca> it's early, 00:16; I'm just tired
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: did i give enough to make the sentence make sense?
<newboon2age_> i meant setting the other bug aside...
<Chipaca> I'm probably just too tired; you're not making any sense at all
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: so on both ubuntuone-kde AND
<newboon2age_> on ubuntuone-client-gnome running on Portable ubuntu on Windows
<Chipaca> ooooh
<Chipaca> karmic didn't have UDFs :)
<newboon2age_> the other synced folder isn't getting down to my desktop
<Chipaca> so, you could use a backport of ubuntuone (from the ubuntuone-hackers ppa) on karmic, and get the udfs
<Chipaca> or, not get udfs at all
<Chipaca> your choice
<newboon2age_> okay and i guess the kde version also doesn't support udfs?
<Chipaca> kde on karmic?
<Chipaca> there is no kde version, so udfs should work if you're using lucid
<newboon2age_> the ubuntuone-kde version i mean
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: what is ubuntuone-kde?
<newboon2age_> that's the project that apachelogger was working on.  I can't tell how supported/unsupported it is...
<Chipaca> ah, me neither, I haven't synced with him in a long while
<newboon2age_> okay, well thanks again for your help and cheers!
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: you could try running magicicada (from trunk), click on the 'folders' button, and see what folders are subscribed
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: maybe your kde vm or whatever isn't subscribed to the folders
<Chipaca> newboon2age_: you could use u1sdtool for the same effect, btw
<Chipaca> and now yes, to bed!
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: okay will do.  i hadn't experimented with it yet.  however apachelogger did it it must be different because some of the tools that you speak of don't seem to be active in his solution
<newboon2age_> Chipaca: like ulsdtool .  gnite!
<newboon2age_> for completeness (even though Chipac a is gone, i'll report here that now I was able to see a message when i hovered (mouse over) on the UDF.  I don't know what made the difference...
<Eric> Super quick question
<Eric> I signed up following the guide, and it said I had to add my computer
<Guest6601> but I didn't see the "Add this computer" anywhere
<Guest6601> hello?
<dbrodie> Does anyone know if the notes syncing is down?
<dbrodie> I am getting errors both on the web and on the desktop client
<beuno> dbrodie, if you go to the dashboard
<beuno> does it say it's down?
<dbrodie> Nope, also on the UbuntuOne Status page it doesn;t say anything but when I click on the webpage I get an OOPS
<dbrodie> I just created the account so not 100% sure what I'm supposed to see, just assuming its not that :)
<beuno> heh, you are right
<beuno> can you file a bug with the oops id?
<dbrodie> Here we go: OOPS-ID-1646appserverZEHEAIdHaCBJAEJFCbBIBIACFccDADfFJ174327, Yup i'll file it
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<beuno> thanks dbrodie, I'll look into it
<dbrodie> Thank you!
<Tojemoje> hello
<Tojemoje> \One probably quick question
<Tojemoje> How to add my computer to ubuntu one? I cant find where on earth should be that option
<falselight> i asked for a password to gnome-keyring when i try to add my computer to the cloud. what gives?
<falselight> i am asked*
<duanedesign> falselight: hello
<duanedesign> falselight: did you get your computer added?
<falselight> duanedesign, no
<duanedesign> falselight: when is it asking you for a password?
<falselight> when i click "add"
<duanedesign> falselight: the 'add this computer' button on the website
<falselight> yes, after i try to purchase music from Banshee/One Music Store plugin
<falselight> i am transfered to the ubuntu-one page to add my comptuer, that's when i am asked for a password
<duanedesign> falselight: have you signed up for either the 2gb or 50gb service yet?
<falselight> 2gb
<falselight> and i've got several other computers attached to my cloud
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> falselight: can you open Accessories > Password and Encryption
<falselight> yes
<duanedesign> falselight: click the password folder to expand the list
<duanedesign> see if you have an Ubuntu One token in there
<falselight> none of the folders expand
<duanedesign> falselight: ok
<duanedesign> falselight: what happens when you open Ubuntu One Preferences from the Me Menu
<falselight> it asks for a password
<falselight> the only password i got does not work
<duanedesign> it opens the website and asks for the password.
<duanedesign> so the same thing
<falselight> no
<falselight> it just prompts for a keyring password
<duanedesign> the password you use to login to computer doesnt work?
<falselight> nope
<falselight> and that is the only password i got associated to my user
<duanedesign> falselight: you can reset the keyring.
<falselight> how?
<duanedesign> open a Terminal
<falselight> i just deleted them from the settings panel
<falselight> i created a new one
<falselight> the webpage opened
<falselight> and it asks me to add the computer again
<falselight> computer added
<duanedesign> to remove the keyring. Use the command. rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<duanedesign> At this point your gnome-keyring should be toast and you can reset the password on next use.
<falselight> it works like charm here now
<falselight> duanedesign, thank you very much
<Zeu5> hi there, i just used ubuntu one this morning.  it was working for my pc and laptop.
<Zeu5> now the Pictures folder in my home folder suddenly was no longer synced, and when i right click > sync it doesnt sync. may i ask why?
<Zeu5> can anyone hear me?
<Antony> Hi
<Antony> Anybody what is the current stats on the Ubuntu one outage?
<beuno> Antony, what's the issue?
<Antony> The notes section is not working..
<beuno> Antony, it's working here
<beuno> maybe there's a bug, I've seen a few reports
<beuno> it'll get some attention tomorrow
<Antony> I have got a message in the dashboard -> Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment.
<Antony> When I hit the notes section  I get the following OOPS -> OOPS-ID-1646appserverZCeaAGDDBDcaAEEJAJdccCBCBGfDGFbdA373351
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<beuno> ah
<beuno> Antony, thanks, I've raised the issue
<Antony> Ok
<beuno> one of the servers must be down
<Antony> Also, Can I sync from a windows install of Tomboy?
<Antony> I dual boot
<beuno> yes, I think the API is the same
<Antony> Well, My windows ver of tomboy fails to sync
<Antony> Settings are same..
<Antony> Could be the current issue with the server..
<beuno> yes
<beuno> the server is down, so it won't save the notes
<Antony> Will wait and check tommorrow
<beuno> I'm notified the sysadmins
<Antony> Yep
<beuno> it should be back in a little while
<Antony> Thanks a lot
<Antony> I will check tommorrow
<Antony> I am from India, and its 23:36 here
<beuno> right :)
<beuno> it will be fixed
<Antony> There has been numerous probs.. This is the 3rd time I am facing OOPS
<Antony> So it seems you guys have a lot of work cut out ahead
<Antony> Also is the API published somewhere
<Antony> I would like to make a client..
<beuno> yes, it's the standard Tomboy "snowy" API
<Antony> For the rest of the Ubuntu one services?
<Antony> contacts, notes..
<Antony> Document sharing..?
<beuno> there aren't any currently published APIs for them
<Antony> I was considering  tech for a project I had in mind
<beuno> they're just stored in couchdb
<beuno> aquarius would be the guy to talk to, but he's not around atm
<Antony> Cool I will catch up some time later
<Antony> Thanx
<dakira> hi.. is there any possibility to export my contacts from the cloud to a file? I just synced from the iphone, just to find out there is currently no way to get them into evolution.
<beuno> not at the moment, normally it would get into evolution automatically
<beuno> but replication is disabled for a few more days
<beuno> when it's enabled, you will have an exacct replica locally
<dakira> okay.. thanks!
<dakira> I assume my contacts are safe in the cloud in the meantime?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> if anything happens, you can ping us and we'll send you the file manually
<beuno> it's versioned and backed up
<beuno> but hopefully we'll just have replication enabled again very soon
<beuno> and you'll be able to do it yourself  :)
 * duanedesign waves at beuno 
<dakira> beuno: oh.. just found a bug (i think). On the iPhone when you add a phone-number to a contact, you can set it to be an "iPhone"-number (instead of e.g. "home" or "mobile"). If you do that, it won't be synced (i.e. doesn't show up in UbuntuOne -> Contacts)
<dakira> what labels are supported for phone-numbers?
<dakira> phone numbers with custom labels don't show up, either
<duanedesign> dakira: if you go to one.ubuntu.com/contacts and select a contact, then 'edit contact'
<duanedesign> dakira: a drop down list will show up next to the phone numnbers with the different fields
<dakira> duanedesign: great.. thx!
#ubuntuone 2011-06-27
<saamm> hello, is it possible to add this functionality to ubuntu one http://www.guidingtech.com/6757/create-share-screenshots-screencasts-simpleshare-box-net/
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> mandel: ping?
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> buen dia!
<ralsina> Could I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703 ?
<mandel> ralsina: claro!
<ralsina> gracias!
<hrw> can someone tell me what for desktopcouch is used by U1?
<hrw> and what it is?
<hrw> I just uninstalled it after having it using 100% of cpu time (which equals to 1.5h battery time loose)
<mandel> hrw: desktopcouch is a library build on top of couchdb that allows you to have a document base database that is synced over all your machines, atm it is used by the contacts (evolution contacts) and there is a copy of your notes
<mandel> hrw: as more developers use it you will have your todo list, recepies, calendar etc...
<teknico> and the weather applet too
<mandel> teknico: is it? when was that added?
<mandel> teknico: why the hell do we use desktopcouch for that?!
<teknico> mandel, I heard that it uses desktopcouch at the london sprint, I don't know what for :-)
<mandel> teknico: whoa! I had no idea
<ralsina> mandel: that's what everyone said at london
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha
<mandel> ralsina: question, the setButtonLayout is used so that the dialog does not have the crazy back button at the top on Windows Vista/7 right?
<mandel> ralsina: in your merge proposal
<teknico> mandel, it's not "we" (for some def of "we"), the weather applet is made by someone else
<ralsina> mandel: no, it's to ensure the order of the custom buttons and so on
<ralsina> the back button at the top you have to set the wizard to modern style or something
<mandel> ralsina: ok, true, I forgot about that, is that set anywhere?
<hrw> mandel: so no waste for me with uninstallation of that. no plans of keeping contacts on u1
<ralsina> mandel: nope. Could be a trivial branch later
<mandel> ralsina: ok, can we add a bug for that so we do not forget?
<ralsina> Gotta do school run. Will be back in 60 or so.
<ralsina> mandel: sure, assign to me
<mandel> hrw: I suppose you wont have any issues, but take a look at the software that depends on it
<mandel> teknico: I wonder why is desktopcouch used there at all… what do they sync?
<hrw> mandel: indicator-weather (which do not work in xfce), evolution-couchdb (which is u1 only so no use here too)
<teknico> mandel, as I said, no idea
<mandel> hrw: then feel free to remove it, all the data you have in there is secured anyway
<mandel> hrw: wait, the evo-contacts is used to provide the contacts you create shares in u1 with
<mandel> hrw: so you might loose that, but I'm not 100% I've never worked in that part of the code
<hrw> mandel: no problem for me.
<mandel> hrw: ok then :)
<mandel> ralsina: take a look at line 666 in the diff
<ralsina> mandel: whoa :-)
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> mandel: copied that from the sso-client tests
<ralsina> mandel: can't import it because tests are not installed
<mandel> ralsina: are those safe to be there?
<mandel> I dont remember, but I hope so, because if you copied them they are mine hehehe
<ralsina> why not? They are dummy values, aren't they?
<mandel> :P
<mandel> ralsina: lets say the are :)
<ralsina> mandel: well, I copied them from your code in bzr, so if they are yours, it's your fault ;-)
<hrw> have a nice time guys
<mandel> ralsina: hehe I'm sure they are fake or outdate, which is the same :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> ralsina: code looks good
<mandel> ralsina: I'm going to walk the dog and will do a IRL to see how it looks and will give a _1
<mandel> +1
<ralsina>   good, I don't know what to do with a _1 :-)
<mandel> ralsina: haha
 * mandel walks dog
<fagan> ralsina: ill be starting after standup today my landlord is around and checking my house
<nessita> hello everyone!
 * mandel back
<nessita> mandel: hey there. How is it going?
<mandel> nessita: fine, updates the sdtool branch and added the script there for you to take a look
<mandel> nessita: feel free to re-review, and the start method is nearly done, I'm thinking what is the best way to return the subprocess popen as a deferred so that the operation is asyn
<nessita> mandel: what about bug #801734? it has more priority than sdtool
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 801734 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/801734 is private
<mandel> nessita: I have also taken a look at that, is very interesting… I'm running sd on my machine to see if I can reproduce it
<mandel> nessita: looks like it cannot find the path when performing a lstat and that brakes things in a terrible way
<mandel> nessita: I also noticed that xdg is wrong, local internet files should not be used...
<nessita> mandel: yeah, alecu mentioned that, it should be Temp
<nessita> mandel: so, I need you to please work on the Critical bug as top priority, before moving on with anything else. As soon as you have a diagnose, please let me know.
<mandel> nessita: yes, should be very easy to solve… but I think that the best thing to do, rather than having that junk branch with that is too move it to platform… what do you think?
<nessita> mandel: xdg? let's discuss that once syncdaemon is working on w :-)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita: where did you find the sd logs on windows 7?
<mandel> I'm having a hard time finding them
<nessita> mandel: C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOnelog
<nessita> mandel: C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOne\log
<nessita> mandel: you need to cd to that in the cmd.exe, you will not be able to browse it
<mandel> nessita: ok
 * ralsina is back
<ralsina> morning nessita!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: I missed a lot your reports last Friday
<nessita> could you please send them before our stand up?
<mandel> nessita: sorry, I felt really really bad.. will do
<ralsina> nessita: ouch, sorry. Basically, I worked on the branch you reviewed late friday
<nessita> ralsina: I know, but is important that all of us know :-)
<ralsina> nessita: the good news are, I fixed the style tests so they actually run correctly on windows, so I should do better with that area
<nessita> ralsina: nice
<nessita> ralsina: did you notice you have a needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800381/+merge/65502?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but that branch has to be fixed to work with the sso one
<ralsina> nessita: and in fact, that's the wizard page we are not sure we really really want
<ralsina> nessita: report sent! (again, sorry, today will send it on time)
<karni> Hi nessita :)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!!!
<nessita> hi karni, how is it going?
<karni> nessita: Could you remind me (I can't find it ;> ) what did the token look like when authenticating, "Ubuntu One @ host" ? or "UbuntuOne @ host" ?
<karni> nessita: Good thanks :) How are you?
<nessita> karni: Ubuntu One @ something
<ralsina> nessita: when you have 5' I should talk to you about how to use u1cp to implement the wireframe for the wizard
<karni> nessita: coolio :) thank you!
<nessita> karni: good!
<nessita> ralsina: ok, in 3 minutes
<karni> nessita: :)
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<mandel> nessita: I'm going to be splitting bug 801734 in diff smaller ones like bug  802498
<ubot4> mandel: Bug 801734 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/801734 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<nessita> mandel: ok, please add all the new ones in the "master" one (inside a comment)
<mandel> ok
<nessita> ralsina: let me put some "abrigo" that I'm freezing and I'm right back with you
<nessita> -3 C here!!!!
<ralsina> nessita: he, I had to walk my kid to school in -1C :-)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: dont complain in Madrid is 39 and in barna 25 with crazy humidity
 * mandel early lunck
<ralsina> mandel: I *love* the cold, actually.
<mandel> ralsina: well, cold is easier to fix :)
<ralsina> mandel: precisely :-)
<ralsina> mandel: before you go eat, did you try my branch? Any problems?
<mandel> ralsina: no really, I'm ready to approve, althoguh the irl instrctuions are confusing
<ralsina> mandel: hmmm I would love someone other than me to actually run this irl
<ralsina> mandel: I'll wait for you and help you through it after lunch
<ralsina> mandel: if that's ok
<nessita> mandel: I prefer the hot, by far, since I usually I'm colder than everyone else by 5 degrees ~
<nessita> ralsina: I'm ready, shoot!
<ralsina> nessita: that's the one stereotype about women that's actually true :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, open the wireframes fr the wizard, version 2.5
<nessita> ralsina: link pliz?
<ralsina> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1vRvN30wnSkyt6UdYnUkgJWBIg803P7yXo9NMqbf-NGk/edit?hl=en_US
<nessita> ralsina: there
<ralsina> the control panel widget I want seems to be the folders tab, for the page with the "Syncing your computerwith the cloud" title
<nessita> loading... is very slow to draw the text
<ralsina> nessita: yes it is.
<ralsina> I will also need the "services" tab for another page, but that one seems easier
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so, the folder sizes, are those local or from the cloud?
<ralsina> They are local
<ralsina> And that means they are expensive to calculate :-(
<nessita> ralsina: but not impossible, like if they were from the cloud
<ralsina> yeah, at least that
<ralsina> I can even do it in background
<ralsina> but anyway, I am not sure using the u1cp widget for this is a good idea... it's not the same thing, really
<ralsina> or yes, I am just not sure
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so, the folders panel do not have a widget to do that, only a button that right now is embedded but can be easily isolated into it's on widget
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> In any case, all I want is a widget to show a list of local folders, I can do that on my own.
<ralsina> And then I need to set them as UDFs, which means contacting syncdaemon via sdtool. Right?
<nessita> ralsina: yes and no
<nessita> ralsina: please note that in control panel we have a backend of our own, and you should be hitting that, *always*.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will hit that.
<ralsina> need to activate it first, then
<nessita> ralsina: activate it?
<ralsina> launch the backend? Oh, no it's in-process on windows. Sorry.
<nessita> right, is just an import
<ralsina> ok then. Piece of cake. Will work on that page now.
<nessita> ralsina: wait!
<nessita> ralsina: for this particular case, adding a folder is a complex thing (lots of checks for the to-be-path)
<nessita> we already have a button that does this, like I mentioned. I will isolated it into a widget for you to reuse. In the mean time, you have plenty to work on: load the local folder list, calculate size, build the folder list
<nessita> ralsina: just leave the button placeholder in place
<nessita> makes sense?
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense?
<nessita> jeeze, how fast I lost him
<nessita> ralsina: don't start coding yet!!! :-)
<ralsina> sorry, phone call :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, was going to use the button! I was going to code the folder list only
<ralsina> so, you want to isolate that button? we can parallelize a bit
<nessita> ralsina: ko, the button as a widget is not in place, I'm starting a branch for that
<ralsina> nessita: cool.
 * mandel back
<nessita> stand up in 6, crowd!
 * thisfred flexes legs
 * nessita freezes
<thisfred> Women are scientifically proven to be better at withstanding physical pain, but have less bloodflow to the extremities, so have worse temperature regulation than men.
<ralsina> mandel: it would probably be useful to have ubuntu-sso-client work with qt on linux. I am taking a quick look and it seems it's mostly that we don't have the right main() for that combination
<thisfred> Note I took care not to use the adjectives 'cold' and 'insensitive'
<ralsina> mandel: does that sound right?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it does
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<nessita> thisfred: lol
<nessita> me
<nessita> hi alecu
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> holalecu
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, dobey?
<nessita> alecu ?
<nessita> say me please! :-)
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
 * alecu needs to write some notes
<ralsina> me
<nessita> DONE: got ussoc and syncdaemon running on a W7 VM: found out and reported a couple of Criticals in the process. Meetings.
<nessita> TODO: bug #802517, keep testing syncdaemon in windows
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #801736 (needs reviews!) | Fixing launcher integration issues between u1cp and u1client TODO: wrap up fixes BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802517 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Split the "add folder" button out from the folders panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802517
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801736 in ubuntuone-client "Handle None reported as 'deflated_size' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801736
<mandel> DONE: Recovered from migraine. Finished sdtool changes proposed by alecu on Friday. Started working on 801734 by splitting it in diff bugs. It looks like there are places where os_helper is not used.
<mandel> TODO: finish splitting 801734. Fix at least 2 or three subbugs.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<nessita> ubot4: you're crazy! bug #802517
<dobey> λ DONE: testing on oneiric, bug #800723, triage, releases, uploads
<ubot4> nessita: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dobey> λ TODO: more bug fixing/triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800723 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "Install plug-ins to correct ABI directories (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800723
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: Fixed needs-fixing on branch fix_800359 (need one more review). Fixed run-tests so it runs style checks properly on windows
<ralsina> TODO: bug #800376, maybe make sso-client-qt run on linux
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<alecu> me
<nessita> ubot4: bug #802517
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: debugging control-panel speaking txnamedpipes with sso
<alecu> TODO: finish finding the bug, and do a branch to fix this
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: any clues? can we help?
<ralsina> nessita: the point of making sso-client-qt run on linux is so that: a) it's easier to test b) someone on loan from web can do the CSS
<mandel> alecu: what is the issue?
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense. I would like to have this running on windows first, though, so we can *actually show something* to the bosses
<nessita> ralsina: can we file a bug for the ussoc on linux and fix it once the rest is running on w?
<ralsina> nessita: it does run on windows, for everyone that has tried it (me ;-). +1 on the bug
<nessita> ralsina: when I said "it runs" I was referring to the whole combo wizard + ussoc + sdtool + controlpanel :-)
<ralsina> nessita: oh, THAT "runs" :-)
<alecu> mandel, right now it's stuck, with no errors, but the callback is not received. I found something I think was related to namedpipes, but I need to debug further.
<nessita> yeap :-)
<nessita> alecu: did you resgiter to signals on control panel as well?
<mandel> alecu: ouch...
<alecu> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita: when do we mumble?
<nessita> alecu: for both services? (sorry, I need to ask)
<alecu> mandel, give me a few minutes, since I'm on my desktop and I have not used it in a few weeks; I need to copy the vm from my laptop.
<nessita> mandel: at half past this hour
<alecu> nessita, what are "both" ?
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> alecu: CredentialsManagementTool on one hand, and SYncDaemonTool (you may not care about the later though)
<nessita> latter*
<alecu> nessita, I am not caring about the latter. But I'm guessing that the txnamedpipes error that the second throws is somehow affecting the first.
<nessita> :-/
<thisfred> COMMENTS: could use (pretty simple) reviews please on: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-progressbar-tests-on-windows/+merge/65838
<thisfred> the branchname is misleading
<ralsina> thisfred: on it!
<thisfred> should read: fix-broken-progressbar-on-all-platforms
<dobey> make-it-so-tests-fail-because-the-path-name-will-be-way-too-long-for-unix-sockets-to-work-correctly
<pmatulis> is it possible to use u1sdtool on a CLI-only system?
<ralsina> dobey: what's the limit on the branch name length, roughly?
<ralsina> pmatulis: you need to start a DBUS session somehow and set its ID in an envvar
<dobey> pmatulis: not easily, no
<thisfred> ralsina: I think full path name <= 256
<dobey> ralsina: just keep them as short as possible. the unix socket path limit is 112 i think
<thisfred> so it depends on the length of you username even ;)
<dobey> thisfred: i think it's 112
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> thisfred: for unix sockets
<pmatulis> dobey: that's a shame
<thisfred> dobey: wasn't it only a problem with the server tests though?
<dobey> pmatulis: well, ubuntu server isn't our target market :)
<dobey> thisfred: no, dbus uses unix sockets
<thisfred> ah, different problem then
<dobey> thisfred: but we first experienced it with postgres, yes :)
<thisfred> maybe server tests have the 256 limit :)
<dobey> don't think so
<pmatulis> dobey: realize that.  but it's a shame to lock out thousands of systems
<dobey> but i guess there's lots of stuff to keep some filenames short
<thisfred> I know there was something where the length of the full path mattered, which was different on pqm than on users' systems, and between users, so it was fun to debug
<ralsina> The problem is that unix socket's paths have to fit in the same field as a DNS address! Kinky!
<dobey> pmatulis: they're not locked out, they're just a pain to configure, because we decided to use existing technologies in ubuntu rather than developing yet another message bus system, that only we'd be using
<ralsina> pmatulis: should be doable using dbus-launch and some ingenuity. We would love a script to do it automatically (wink wink)
<nessita> mandel, alecu, Chipaca, ralsina: mumble in 9 minutes
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> ack
<Chipaca> nessita: gack
<Chipaca> (GNU ack!)
<nessita> lol
<alecu> ack
<alecu> boy, my office is cold
<nessita> alecu: I agree. I'm wearing, literally, 3 coats and the USB slippers
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633632/
<alecu> mandel, does that ring a bell?
<alecu> mandel, the bit that puzzles me the most is: """d = self.waitingForAnswers[requestID]
<alecu> exceptions.KeyError: 2"""
<mandel> alecu: let me take a look
<mandel> alecu: first thing I'd like to know is what is the type of sd_client it complains it is a module and not an object, weird… since we should be using SyncDaemonTool, right?
<mandel> alecu: unless there is a linux.py and a windows.py and the windows part does not have that method, but sdtool does has it
<alecu> mandel, I'm trying to debug the credmantool; on this branch there's no sdtool usage yet.
<alecu> mandel, in fact, I'll try commenting out the sd calls.
<mandel> alecu: oh, ok, I'd try to remove the sd calls to see the errors as clean as possible
<mandel> alecu: but certainly the keyerror is very weird...
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, Chipaca: mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: starting it!
<alecu> mandel, so: the keyerror looks like the second call failing after the first one somehow closed the channel.
<alecu> mandel, or something like that.
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is my mpression too, the cleaner we get the error the better
<nessita> Chipaca: ping?
<Chipaca> nessita: ah!
<Chipaca> going...
<alecu> mandel, but this looks like a txnamedpipes thing, right?
<mandel> alecu: yes, I dont think that any other reactor would have this problem...
<alecu> mandel, or at least something in pb that's breaking, but does not look like something our code could be breaking... :P
<mandel> alecu: no, it looks like something very very dirty...
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633632/
<mandel> alecu, ralsina: can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/inline_windows_sdtool/+merge/65970
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> thisfred: forgot to mention I +1d your branch a while ago
<dobey> why doesn't u1cp clear the token and fetch a new one if it gets AUTH_FAILED?
<thisfred> ralsina: saw that, thx
<thisfred> dobey: care to do a second review real quick like?
<ralsina> mandel: what kind of review do you suggest for that branch? Just tests and code review?
<mandel> ralsina: ups, I forgot to write which tests to run, give me a min and I''ll do so
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<dobey> thisfred: that's a trick question
<thisfred> dobey: It always is: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-progressbar-tests-on-windows/+merge/65838
<dobey> also, nobody paid attention to my e-mail about tarmac a few months ago
<mandel> ralsina: done, you can find instrcutions about the tests
<mandel> ralsina: code review is very welcome
<ralsina> mandel: cool, reading
<dobey> is it lunch time yet, i'm hungry
<nessita> dobey: u1cp *does* that
<alecu> mandel, I think the prefix test_* is kinda reserved for unit tests to be run by the test runner. Perhaps it makes more sense to name your test_tools_irl.py script some other way.
<nessita> dobey: do you see another behavior?
<mandel> alecu: good point
<dobey> nessita: i have seen a lot of people with "auth failed" issues
<fagan> ok so sorry my landlord was being a real pai
<dobey> nessita: bug #801836
<fagan> *pain
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801836 in ubuntuone-control-panel "cannot log into ubuntu one app (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801836
<fagan> me
<nessita> mandel: you can name it run_sdtool
<thisfred> dobey: what email was that?
<alecu> mandel, typo: "Uplaods"
<nessita> mandel: also, please move it to inside the tests directory
<nessita> mandel: so we don't provide as "API"
<alecu> mandel, and perhaps you can call reactor.stop at the end of print_test
<dobey> nessita: i can only presume he meant the cp there, but there isn't enough info to determine if that's true
<mandel> alecu, nessita: ok
<fagan> DONE * first round of wiki ports TODO * second round of ports
<alecu> nessita, mandel, it is already inside tests.
<dobey> thisfred: oh i guess it was one month ago. titled "Some tarmac changes"
<nessita> dobey: maybe the user has an old version?
<nessita> alecu, mandel: True, sorry
<alecu> fagan, "was being" or "was having" ? :-)
<dobey> nessita: you mean "old style token" ?
<ralsina> fagan: what happened?
<fagan> alecu: was being a real pain
<fagan> :D
<alecu> hahaha
<fagan> ralsina: she just was snooping around for an inspection checking everything out and needed me to follow her around to explain what was broken and who did it
<thisfred> dobey: ah so you mean 1 approve is sufficient? I still as a rule like to have two, as I don't trust myself very far
<nessita> dobey: I mean he may be running old u1-preferences, for example. Or even the windows preferences panel. I would ask for a screenshot, at least.
<thisfred> I appreciate people are very busy right now though, so I'll risk it
<fagan> ralsina: I couldnt really get back any earlier since she insisted on checking ever corner of the house
<dobey> thisfred: i mean, for trivial stuff 1 is fine, but for larger changes you expleicitly make a second review request on launchpad
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<dobey> nessita: well that's why i marked it incomplete, and asked for some more info
<thisfred> dobey: ah, explicitly request it. And then you request it of desktop+ ?
<fagan> ralsina: could you give me that link you gave me on friday for that live checker of rst
<ralsina> fagan: let me google it again...
<dobey> thisfred: no no. when you submit a merge proposal, it already has one review requested of ubuntuone-hackers
<fagan> ralsina: cool thanks
<thisfred> dobey: reread your mail, get it now. that is all
<dobey> thisfred: after you submit the proposal, it goes to the merge page, and at the top under the list of reviewers there is a "Request a review" link. you click that and add another request of ubuntuone-hackers
<ralsina> fagan: http://rst.ninjs.org/
<fagan> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> dobey: ack, my point was that the user may not know what the control panel is, so he may not know how to answer your question :-)
<dobey> nessita: well my questions were about removing the token.
<dobey> nessita: but i have seen several other people also complain about similar issues, where they had a token in the keyring still that was failing.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> and wtf is wrong with my weather applet? :(
<nessita> dobey: well, I can confirm the backend code of the control panel handles the exception when the server reports 401 for a request. IN that case, we delete the current token and present the user with the overview screen
<nessita> so s/he can login/register again
<nessita> dobey: the web rest call *may* not be returning 401 though
<nessita> there was a bug where it was returning 400 instead of 401
<dobey> yes, i know. because python-oauth sucks :)
<ralsina> mandel: when running tests from test_tools.py I get lots of "can't connect to syncdaemon": https://pastebin.canonical.com/49050/
<nessita> ralsina: do you have syncdaemon running?
<mandel> ralsina: hm.. that exception does not give much info, I'll add the actual one with the extra info
<ralsina> nessita: well, tests should not require me to run syncdaemon, should they?
<nessita> ralsina: hum, maybe I'm confused. The failure is from test_tools or test_tools_irl ?
<nessita> ralsina: if it's the former, then you're right. If it's the second, then we need something that we still don't have, and is starting syncdaemon by "activation"(ish)
<nessita> so for testing test_tools_irl, you need to previously run syncdaemon in another terminal
<ralsina> nessita: it's from python C:\Python27\Scripts\u1trial --reactor=txnp tests\platform\windows\test_tools.py
<nessita> ralsina: oh, then you are right! :-/
<ralsina> Ok, there is no way to do the folder size thing non-blocking without either a thread
<dobey> folder size?
<ralsina> dobey: yes.
<ralsina> oops. "either a thread or making it very very slow"
<mandel> ralsina: can yu tru with the version I've just pushed?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<ralsina> mandel: 50 successes!
<mandel> he..
<ralsina> mandel: tests_ipc.py also succeeds but never stops
<dobey> ralsina: but is that correct to do, given that the local file size is not the same as the storage space used in u1?
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's close, isn't it? It's just to warn the user not to set UDFs with 90GB in them
<dobey> ralsina: i suppose it depends on how many text files you have, vs. pre-compressed binary files
<mandel> ralsina: that sounds like a thread being stupid.. I wonder where...
<ralsina> dobey: the quota es compared to the *compressed* size? Didn't know that.
<dobey> ralsina: afaik, yes
<ralsina> dobey: then this *may* be pretty useless. Then again, most large files will be in some compressed format, unless it's source code.
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: the quota is compared to the non-compressed size.
<ralsina> so it's not useless
<dobey> ralsina: also, where are you shoing this?
<ralsina> dobey: setup wizard, it gives the user a screen to set a set of initial udfs
<dobey> ralsina: so you're showing all the user's personal folders?
<ralsina> dobey: right
<dobey> ralsina: so you should do it asynchronously as nautilus does, and just keep updating the display until each is finished
<dobey> probably doing the stat calls in a thread
<dobey> but it's going to be slow no matter what
<dobey> unless it's on an SSD, then it might be fast :)
<ralsina> dobey: not *really* slow, it's 20 seconds for a largish folder (90K files)
<ralsina> but if I do it by interleaving the calls in the event loop instead of a thread, it takes like 200 seconds instead
<dobey> ralsina: 20 seconds is really slow, especially if i'm trying to get through a process already happening :)
<ralsina> dobey: of course it won't be in the foreground ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: I just got the same exception that alecu got but between sd and sso
<nessita> mandel: guh
<mandel> nessita: yep, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633682/
<Monotoko> hey guys...if I cancel my subscription to Ubuntu One, will it just drop the 20GB package I bought (currently using 450mb...so I'm in my free quota), or will it drop everything?
<dobey> rye, joshuahoover: ^^ can you answer Monotoko please? :)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, there's an unused reply_handler inside get_shares
<mandel> alecu: pong
<mandel> alecu: I got the same error between sso and sd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633682/
<alecu> mandel, ouch
<mandel> alecu: doble ouch a lo homero
<alecu> mandel, the rest of the code looks fine (minus that little unused reply_handler)
<mandel> alecu: oh, I'll remove that guy, which line is it in the diff?
<alecu> mandel, line 170 in the diff
<mandel> ok
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab :)
<alecu> mandel, one more thing... when printing "No more downloads", the return value is True
<mandel> alecu: excuse me?
<alecu> mandel, sorry, in wait_all_downloads
<alecu> mandel, (it's not touched by this branch, but it's in the same file)
<alecu> mandel, self.log.debug('wait_all_downloads: No more downloads')
<alecu>                 return True
<alecu> mandel, so, the weird thing is that True is returned in one case, or a list of downloads is returned in the other case.
<mandel> alecu: I think is the same on linux… let me check
<alecu> mandel, ok, just checking.
<joshuahoover> Monotoko: we don't delete files when you drop subscriptions...if you're over your quota when you drop a subscription we don't allow more uploads
<joshuahoover> Monotoko: and, as alecu reminded me (thank you!), we may change how we handle quota and dropping subscriptions in the future...it's likely a ways off, but will likely change in the future
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<hallyn_afk> so has anyone seen the ubuntu one client hanging a natty machine?  (or am i special?)
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<rye> hallyn_afk, what operations are hanging?
<hallyn_afk> rye: not operations.  The whole laptop hangs, cpu tops out, fan goes berzerk, a few leds blink nonstop.  Stays like that until i power-off.  NOthin gin the logs.
<hallyn_afk> It's been happening for months.  i thought it was the video driver, bc it was only when i logged in on console.
<rye> hallyn_afk, leds as in caps lock, scroll lock?
<hallyn_afk> yeah
<rye> hallyn_afk, that's kernel panic
<hallyn_afk> but this weekend i started u1sdtool -s from vnc, and it did again the next night
<hallyn_afk> yes
<rye> hallyn_afk, i.e. the kernel has encountered some bug and cannot proceed
<hallyn_afk> yes, but it only happens when u1 is going
<hallyn_afk> i dont' knwo how to go about diagnosing since it seems to be a middle of night affair, and there's nothing in logs...
<rye> hallyn_afk, uh, that can mean that either network adapter is causing that or something on the file system (though unlikely). Ubuntu One does not use any different kernel features than any other application (inotify, mmap, etc.)
<hallyn_afk> i figured it might just be memory pressure
<hallyn_afk> ok, so noone else has ever mentioned anything like this
<hallyn_afk> ?
<rye> hallyn_afk, if you can reproduce this with your console being in the foreground it should be able to print the OOPS message
<hallyn> i can't make it happen.  Once it happens, video does not respond
<rye> hallyn, i mean that when you are in virtual terminal already and do some actions from remote side... how often can you reproduce this?
<hallyn> not inconceivable that it's actually xfs related, but just walking the fs with find doesn't do it
<hallyn> i can't make it happen.  it generally happens in the middle of the night, when i'm sleeping.  tends t obe a few times per week.
<hallyn> if noone else has reproduced this, then i'm not sure i care to waste your time or my data
<hallyn> rye: thanks
<hallyn> (if i ever get more concrete data, i'll file a bug)
<rye> hallyn, thanks!
<rmcbride> interesting. I just had a similar event with my new laptop. I have yet to configure U1 on it. Fan went nuts, system locked.
<rmcbride> I didn't look at the indicator LEDs
 * rmcbride goes looking for a core dump
<fagan> rmcbride: did you get it working eventually?
<rmcbride> fagan: had to power it off
<rmcbride> fagan: I had suspected a compiz issue actually. Still tracking it
<fagan> rmcbride: compiz does still have some issues in 11.04
<mandel> alecu: I just pushed a new version without the reply handler
<hallyn> rmcbride: right, i had been suspecting compiz/unity.  but now that i've reproduced it without those, something else must be going on with mine
<rmcbride> hallyn: interesting. I was about ot try a differnt desktop just to see if that helped.
<hallyn> rmcbride: if it happened to you pretty quickly it well may be video card still.  I did have a lot of crashes esp with nouveau in the past
<rmcbride> hallyn: it seems to happen afte rthe system has been idle a bit. This is a sandybridge system with integrated video, so I might be on the bleeding-ish edge or something
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: can't find the "emit  signa code in windows-installer trunk
<nessita> ralsina: is that landed?
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's in the branch that's stuck... let me find the link
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703 lines 462 and nearby
<ralsina> and then you can call self.loginSuccess.emit(blah)
<ralsina> of course using your own signal name
<nessita> ralsina: why is it stuck? it has 2 approves
<ralsina> because I didn't get mandel's approve mail somehow :-(
 * ralsina lands it
<nessita> ralsina: ;-)
<ralsina> alecu's review is "pending"
<nessita> ralsina: ?
<ralsina> argh, looked at the wrong branch
<ralsina> there, set to approve
<alecu> mandel, I was able to execute run_sdtool.py. Success!!!!
<alecu> mandel, one thing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633717/
<mandel> alecu: toma ya!
<alecu> mandel, the shares dir does not start with
<alecu> \\?\
<mandel> alecu: ok, I'll file a bug for that, it should
<alecu> mandel, perhaps that has to do with something?
<alecu> mandel, the issue you were discussing during the meeting, I mean.
<mandel> alecu: there is an issue, but is a diff one, nessita has problems with the root dir, which does have the \\?\
<alecu> oh, ok.
<mandel> alecu: nevertheless is a great thing you have spotted that :)
<gord> just fyi, had a fun time stress testing ubuntu one today. downloading 20gb+ at 2MB/s or so, syncdaemon likes to eat up about 50% of my cpu
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> gord, is that using 100% of a dual core?
<dobey> gord: how many files makes up that 20GB?
<alecu> mandel, approved with A+
<dobey> ralsina: are you guys still in zomg mode?
<mandel> dobey: until we die
<ralsina> dobey: what's zomg mode?
<dobey> ralsina: rushing/stressing to get specific set of work done where you use a tag containing "zomg" on all the related bugs?
<ralsina> dobey: then yes
<gord> alecu, no - measured with top so  50% of a single core
<gord> dobey, lots and lots, music so 5-10 mb a file
<gord> its hitting IO enough to make the entire system sluggish and unresponsive though it seems
<dobey> gord: that's probably why. That many files on a connection that fast is going to hit disk a LOT, and open()/close() constantly is going to eat resources :-/
<dobey> gord: heck, my system sometimes gets sluggish when i check for new mail in evolution. and this is a quad-core with virtual threading magical pony stuff
<dobey> :(
<gord> just another reason i need an SSD in this laptop :)
<dobey> it is the future damnit. where is my quartz disk?
<ralsina> tip for the next one: if you copy text into designer, and it has any sort of unicode stuff in it, our "setup.py build" breaks with error "must be str, not unicode"
<dobey> fix it ;)
<nessita> alecu, mandel: I tried to run syncdaemon a second time in the same environment, so I had to kill sso by killing the process and then re run it. That attempt (running syncdaemon for the second time) failed with the txnamedpipe error
<alecu> nessita, that's lovely
<alecu> nessita, and a good pointer too
<nessita> alecu, mandel: the same one that alecu had. And sso will not retrieve credentials at all, so syncdaemon failed with AuthorizationDenied
<mandel> alecu, nessita: so it happens in the second run after we killed it, that might be because the buffer of the pipe is dirty
<nessita> mandel: that was my case, not sure if it was alecu's or your's. Was it?
<alecu> mandel, ooooh!
<mandel> the handle does not get closed properly and the next time we use it we go bannannas
<alecu> mandel, that sounds veeeeeery reasonable
<alecu> mandel, that also means that no more than two process can use the pipe at once.
<nessita> that last bit sounds terrible
<alecu> mandel, for instance, if both control panel and sd try to talk to sso, then this error may happen
<nessita> specially since we may be hitting sso from several processes
<mandel> alecu: well, you cannot have more than two servers using the same pipe, but you can have more than one client, right?
<alecu> mandel, I don't know, you tell me :-)
<alecu> nessita, exactly
<mandel> alecu: there are two ways, server namedpipe and client, the listenPipe is creating a server so the second server we create brakes, but that is reasonable
<mandel> alecu: I'd say lets add a test in the txnamedpipes where more than one client connects and gets something back, at least we remove the fear of not being able to have more than one client
<mandel> also, I dont think there is any test of that type
<alecu> juas
<alecu> mandel, ok, I'll fetch a sandwich and give it a go.
<Monotoko> joshuahoover, just wanted to say thank you for your great answer earlier...sorry for the late reply, I went AFK ^_^
<joshuahoover> Monotoko: ah, np...happy i was able to answer :)
<nessita> alecu: good luck!
<mandel> alecu: me love u :)
<nessita> mandel: aboiut to your your extra_foo bracnh
<mandel> nessita: yes
<mandel> ?
<mandel> nessita: are you there?
<nessita> mandel: on mumble, sorry
<nessita> mandel: I'm back, about to run syncdaemon
<nessita> mandel: guh, WIndowsError on other end
<nessita> mandel: I'll report the bug and start over :-/
<mandel> nessita: ok, add me to the bug, maybe is an easy one..
<nessita> mandel: syncdaemon should be able to handle cases like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633762/ (filling report now)
<nessita> mandel: bug #802670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802670 in ubuntuone-client "WIndowsError when trying to create an existent dir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802670
<mandel> nessita: that one is simple enough, just ensure that error 183 is handled correctly… bloody windows fs...
<nessita> mandel: yeah. I need to clean everything up again and reboot and re test :-D
<nessita> mandel, alecu: can I clean the txn pipe somehow, to avoid restarting?
<mandel> nessita: if you have process explorer installed you can force the handle to be closed
<mandel> which might leave your system unstable and blah blah blah
<nessita> mandel: ok, I'll reboot...
<mandel> haha
<nessita> mandel: before, when we did the step together on mumble, we forgot to remove AppData\Local\ubuntuone
<mandel> what does that think have?
<nessita> mandel: in english please? :-P
<mandel> nessita: que es lo que hay en ese dir?
<nessita> don't know, I nucked it
<nessita> mandel: syncdaemon running, same errors than before on the terminal
<nessita> mandel: in a few minutes I'll kill and send logs
<mandel> nessita: perfect
<mandel> nessita: at least it is always happening
<nessita> mandel: in that branch you didnot fix the ascci can't decode error, right?
<mandel> nessita: no, I added logging to see what we are getting in the os_helper layer
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633772/
<nessita> KeyError: '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\'
<nessita> line 360 from the diff
<nessita> the paste, I mean
 * mandel looks
<mandel> nessita, alecu: please take a look at this tiny branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802670/+merge/66039
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: tests pliz?
<nessita> mandel: in particular we need tests to avoid regressions
<mandel> nessita: already present in the test_os_helper which test for that case
<mandel> nessita: and rename in linux is os.rename
<mandel> nessita: found the issue, there is an extra \ at the end of the path
<nessita> mandel: no, I mean we need tests to ensure that volume manager calls rename and not os.rename
<mandel> nessita: hm…. I wonder how I can test that...
<mandel> nessita: I'll think about a smart way to do that
<nessita> mandel: patch your rename and test that is being called
<nessita> and test that os.rename is not being called
<nessita> which is exactly "the bug" here :-)
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: regarding my paste, you're that the problem is the ending \\ in  '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\' ?
<mandel> nessita: yes, look at the line just above
<mandel> nessita: you can see the _idx which has the dir but without the \\
<nessita> mandel: that should work, with the extra \\
<nessita> mandel: I mean:
<nessita> we should be normalizing paths before keyring our metadata in fsm, that is not the case?
<nessita> also, dirname in linux leaves the ending / as well, or no? /me tries
<mandel> nessita: try normpath which is what is called just before
<nessita> hum, dirname does not have an ending \
<nessita> >>> os.path.dirname('/home/nessita/Ubuntu One/logging.conf')
<nessita> '/home/nessita/Ubuntu One'
<nessita> let's see windows
<mandel> nessita: try os.path.normpath please
<nessita> mandel: I'll check, but FYI os.path.dirname on windows does not append \\ at the end (ie, they work the same in linux and windows)
<nessita> mandel: what test with normpath you need?
<nessita> mandel: os.path.normpath applied to os.path.dirname results in the exact path
<nessita> on both OSes
<nessita> mandel: what next?
<mandel> nessita: I'd like to see what happens when you do os.path,normpath with the extra \\ in that exact path
<nessita> ok
<nessita> mandel: it removes the ending \\. Anyways, why are we having the ending \\ anyways?
<mandel> nessita: that I don't know, wht I really want to uderstand is why line 774 in filesystem_manager is not removing the \\
<mandel> is doing path = os.path.normpath(path)
<mandel> nessita: line 773
<nessita> mandel: pulling trunk to confirm
<nessita> no idea
<nessita> mandel: you should request some debugging help from facundobatista...
<mandel> nessita: so.. windows is fucked up big time
<nessita> I would go, for now, with PICNIC
<nessita> I'm making a branch to have better debug there
<mandel> nessita: what is PICNIC?
<nessita> since we have 2 nested calls to fsm
<nessita> mandel: Problem In Chair Not In Computer
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> nessita: I'm going to get dinner ready and will be back to add the tests, let me know if you find anything
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> any preferences on the pythonic way to make a bunch of threads stop?
 * ralsina is thinking about reading a module-global variable, but that may be considered impolite ;-)
<dobey> thread.join()
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> dobey: that waits for the thread to end, doesn't tell the thread to end
<ralsina> dobey: I want to notify an indeterminate number of threads "guys, time to stop"
<facundobatista> ralsina, you can not make a thread stop
<facundobatista> ralsina, you can tell them to stop :)
<facundobatista> normally, with a token in a Queue
<ralsina> facundobatista: I know. But it's  in a pretty fast loop, so once I tell it to stop, it will stop in ~5ms
<ralsina> facundobatista: but if I have N threads, I need N queues
<ralsina> facundobatista: not that I mind, that's just fine if it's the "right" way
<facundobatista> ralsina, the problem in these cases is if the thread is waiting for something... for example, stuck in a socket.read(), or queue.get(), etc
<ralsina> facundobatista: it's just a loop over stat() so shouldn't happen (yeah, right ;-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, you can always access the object in the other thread and do something like other_object.should_stop = True
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok, makes sense
 * ralsina implements
<dobey> well, just telling it to stop should be fine, you just need to keep a list of the Thread objects somewhere
<alecu> ralsina, is it an os.walk +stat?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> dobey: have the list, so yes, doing what facundobatista said
<nessita> facundobatista: would you please do a quick review for sync https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clearer-handle_AQ_DELTA_OK/+merge/66044? is pretty trivial, but windows is exploding there and I want to check exactly where and why
<facundobatista> nessita, exploding how?
<alecu> ralsina, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/190010/daemon-threads-explanation
<alecu> ralsina, so, don't stop it: set thread.daemon = True
<nessita> facundobatista: line 384 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633772/, fsm.get_by_path fails with a KeyError for a directory that is there. Mandel's theory is that the trailing \\ is messing around, but fsm call normpath before accessing its own cache, so that makes eveyrhing senseless
<ralsina> alecu: but if we are using 100% I/O, that means it will continue after we close the program until it finishes
<ralsina> alecu: not polite ;-)
<nessita> facundobatista: since, os.path.normapth('\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\') trims the ending \\
<nessita> facundobatista: (I just tested it)(
<ralsina> alecu: correction "while we move onto the next pages"
<nessita> ralsina: all this thread madness is to calculate the folder sizes?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, AFAIK paths in the indexes are without the trailing path separator
<alecu> ralsina, oh, "move onto the next page" makes sense.
<ralsina> nessita: it's done already
<nessita> ralsina: then what is all this threading stopping for?
<nessita> (curious)
<nessita> facundobatista: right, but we still are getting the KeyError...
<ralsina> nessita: just trying to do it the right way. Since I got the explanation it's already implemented
<nessita> ralsina: with tests? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes. Not tests that pass because I need a better setUp, but yes ;-)
<nessita> facundobatista: so, something is odd since the inner implementation of get_by_path calls normapth itseld
<nessita> itself
<ralsina> nessita: tests should be up in 15 minutes or so, modulo getting coffee
<nessita> nice
 * ralsina is being a good boy
 * nessita gives away a trick
<alecu> mandel, should we set this branch to approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/inline_windows_sdtool/+merge/65970
<nessita> facundobatista: so, any thoughts/ideas?
<facundobatista> nessita, working on it
<nessita> facundobatista: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: can't find (still) your custom signal code. I pulled installer trunk and grepping for -i emit gives nothing
<ralsina> nessita: the emit is not there, just the signal declaration. To emit, call signalName.emit(arg1,...)
<nessita> ralsina: shall I be using __pyqtSignals__ or something like argumentSig = pyqtSignal(int, list)?
<ralsina> the second one
<facundobatista> nessita, with "I just tested it", what do you mean specifically?
<nessita> ralsina: just curious, why would you define a signal if you don't emit it? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: because it's emitted by code in sso that has a reference to an instance of that class. That's also why I can't change its name :-)
<nessita> facundobatista: I opened a cmd.exe, typed python, <enter>, import os; os.path.normpath('\\\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\')
<nessita> the result of running that is '\\\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One'
<nessita> facundobatista: I can share a screenshot
<nessita> ralsina: ah, tricky. Thanks, I will browse  the code
<facundobatista> nessita, but that's now what is happening
<nessita> now == not?
<facundobatista> nessita, "not", yes
<facundobatista> nessita, line 360, KeyError: '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\'
<nessita> facundobatista: not following
<ralsina> nessita: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4523006/pyqt-signal-with-arguments-of-arbitrary-type-pyqt-pyobject-equivalent-for-new-s the first response
<facundobatista> >>> os.path.normpath("\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\")
<facundobatista> '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\'
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<nessita> facundobatista: is that a linux terminal?
<facundobatista> nessita, windows
<facundobatista> nessita, xp
<facundobatista> nessita, where I'm fighting to see how the f*#k I change the keyboard settings
<ralsina> agree with facundobatista on windows 7
<facundobatista> bloody unusable systems
<ralsina> facundobatista: if you have a keyboard icon or the words "ES" or "EN" in the bottom-right, that's where
<nessita> facundobatista, ralsina: you're both right for path beginning with \\\\?\\C:\\... I was testing \\\\\C:\\...
<nessita> :-(
<nessita> mandel: ^
<ralsina> looks like a bug with normpath to me
<facundobatista> ralsina, great, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I still don't understand where the \\\\?\\ came from. Is it "standard" and "official"?
<facundobatista> ralsina, nessita, "la culpa la tiene windows" (tm)
<nessita> facundobatista: anyways, can you approve my branch? I think the code now is cleaner and more understandable
<facundobatista> nessita, it's a trick to support not-stupidly-short paths, IIRC
<nessita> facundobatista: yeah, but I wonder how "standard" is
<nessita> facundobatista: if, for example, the python os.path library does not handle that properly, we're screwed
<facundobatista> nessita, I don't have a clue about that
<facundobatista> nessita, is that new debug line really needed?
<facundobatista> nessita, it's really followable what happens to paths in the code
<nessita> facundobatista: I think so, yes. handle_AQ_DELTA_OK is not called that often...
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, handle_AQ_DELTA_OK is called on each delta, and you're adding a debug line inside the for
<facundobatista> nessita, I'm -0 to a TRACE line (since I really think it's not needed), -1 to a DEBUG one
<nessita> facundobatista: ok, removing the debug line then
<nessita> removing debug and not adding anything
<facundobatista> nessita, ok, let me know and I'll branch
<nessita> facundobatista: Pushed up to revision 1024.
<facundobatista> nessita, it's a special handled case: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/6642
<nessita> guuuuh
<nessita> why would they do that?
<dobey> haha windows
<dobey> windows + logic == does_not_compute
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe what you can do is to move os.path.normpath to platform.normpath
<facundobatista> nessita, other solution: avoid getting the \\\\?\\ into SD, as it's a windows specific hack
<nessita> facundobatista: maybe, but I would like to understand why python devs decided that, in that case
<nessita> facundobatista: right, that makes sense, \\\\?\\ should never leave the os_helper layer
<nessita> but that can be a huge branch, I think. I will ask mandel when he returns
<dobey> i think it's a special hack in windows that MS did, not Python
<dobey> ie, python is just exploiting it in their API as well
<nessita> dobey: but why would they specifically ignoring?
<nessita> ignoring it*
<dobey> nessita: why would Python ignore it? so that it gets passed on to the OS probably?
<nessita> but why not treating it like a path and perform normalization on it?
<dobey> what sort of normalization?
<nessita> removing the trailing \\
<facundobatista> nessita, because it says it's a "literal path"
<nessita> that goes beyond my understanding of windows. What is a literal path?
 * nessita googles
<dobey> nessita: because the other stuff it does, breaks the special magic parts, it seems; looking at the code
<facundobatista> nessita, don't know... I pinged Georg Brandal in #python-dev (the author of those lines), he didn't answer yet
<dobey> nessita: literal means shouldn't be changed. like a string literal in code
<alecu> nessita, literal path in windows is a way of working around limitations in some apis
<alecu> nessita, paths that start with "c:\...." are not literal paths, and have some size limitations
<dobey> nessita: windows has a lot of path-shortening magic for 8.3 name compatibility
<alecu> nessita, paths that start with "\\?\c:..." are literal paths, and can be much longer
<dobey> ie C:\Progra~1\ stuff
<alecu> dobey, this is post DOS limitations, it's for win32 limitations.
<nessita> alecu: right, thing is that our code relies in literal path "normalization" and that is blowing in our faces
<dobey> alecu: well, it's FAT limitations also
<dobey> but yes, windows is a billion limitations from 30 years ago, rolled up into a massive ball of wtf
<nessita> alecu, dobey: I understand, thanks. What looks blurry is what to suggest to mandel as a proper fix, since as discussed we need to prefix \\\\?\\ to handle long path names, but we also need to normalize. Having out custom normalizer for windows smells bug time
<alecu> nessita, if I understood that correctly, the problem is a "\" at the end of a path
<nessita> big*
<dobey> and linux is more like a ball of tetrahydrachloride
<alecu> nessita, "... at the end of a folder name"
<nessita> alecu: yeah, fsm is KeyError-ing because there is and extra ending \\ that normpath will not remove
<alecu> nessita, wait a minute. there's an extra \, not a \\. and literal paths are \\?\, not \\\\?\\
<facundobatista> nessita, now that we're talking, in the log you show me, it's logging the full index... I guess that's not permament, right?
<alecu> nessita, all those doubling slashes are for python
<nessita> alecu: yes
<nessita> facundobatista: what exactly, sorrt?
<nessita> facundobatista: not sure what you're pointing out
<alecu> nessita, ok. now, having a custom normpath sounds reasonable for our use case.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not that sure, but so far I can't think of a better option
<nessita> how the heck this is working for others? :-)
<nessita> alecu: you're not having this issue in SD logs @ win?
<nessita> ralsina: how can I connect to a signal that sends a unicode as parameter? "folderCreated(unicode)" will not work
<facundobatista> nessita, see for example line 377 of the pastebin
<ralsina> use object as the type
<alecu> nessita, probably not that many people need to use literal paths.
<nessita> alecu: but right now syncdaemon (windows version) prefixes the \\\\?\\ for every path
<nessita> ralsina: not QString?
<alecu> nessita, and that sounds reasonable, for our use case. And probably also for dropbox, since their client is python too.
<facundobatista> nessita, and, more important: the index has mixed unicode and non-unicode paths... that's a recipe to future issues
<ralsina> nessita: nope. object lets you pass anything. Use the duck typing
<nessita> facundobatista: I think that was added on a custom branch from mandel for me to debug on windows. That run is from lp:~mandel//ubuntuone-client/extra_os_helper_logging, not trunk
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<alecu> nessita, probably my SD logs have some error like that, but I have not paid too much attention to them yet.
<nessita> alecu: is reasonable, but since normapth will not normalize paths starting with \\\\?\\, how come our syncdaemon is giving only KeyErrors to me? (as far as we know)
<nessita> alecu: it should be failing for everyone running it on W, read ralsina and you. So I'm puzzled about that.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: is the KeyError in your syncdaemon.log?
<nessita> specifically: KeyError: '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\'
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<alecu> nessita, SD starts fine once, then the next time it throws some errors, then I go and remove all SD folders and metadata, and I restart it again.
<nessita> alecu: have you checked the logs? can you confirm you have (or not have) the KeyError?
<alecu> nessita, exceptions.KeyError: u'\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\user7\\Ubuntu One\\caracteres raros\\ab
<alecu> c2\\\u200b\u203d\u200b \u200b\u26b9\u200b '
<nessita> alecu: do you have any file (not dir) inside Ubuntu One/?
<ralsina> I can't even start it:   File "bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 77, in main
<ralsina>     logger.configure_logging(options.logging_level,
<ralsina> AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'logging_level'
<alecu> ralsina: copy the logging.conf from linux
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<nessita> ralsina: you need the logging.conf file built from source tree. I usually do make on linux and copy that over
<nessita> ralsina: logging.conf -> http://ubuntuone.com/p/110a/
<nessita> ralsina: copy that to data/ inside u1client tree
<nessita> ralsina: and copy http://ubuntuone.com/p/110Z/ as clientdefs.py inside ubuntuone/ (inside u1client tree)
<ralsina> I have a clientdefs already
<ralsina> ok, it started
<ralsina> Now I have to stop it and then open the log, right?
<facundobatista> ralsina, no logging.conf? first time you try the SD in windows?
 * facundobatista never tried it yet
<ralsina> facundobatista: I delete everything in my canonical folder every few days
<facundobatista> ralsina, :o
<ralsina> facundobatista: bzr on windows makes me do it :-(
<nessita> ralsina: do not stop it yet
<dobey> hmm
<facundobatista> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> facundobatista: files get stuck on limbo and I have to delete one folder higher than the local branch for it to unstuck
<dobey> i wonder how we deal with localedir/libexecdir on windows
<facundobatista> wow
<dobey> ralsina: in bzr? are you using a shared repo?
<nessita> ralsina: wait a few minutes, ideally, until syncdaemon finishing syncing. Are you syncing your real U1 account?
<ralsina> dobey: nope, just me here
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it's the real one
<nessita> ralsina: before killing it, can you tell if the sync is completed? (by browsing the file system and opening files)
<ralsina> nessita: I can look at least
<dobey> ralsina: shared repo doesn't mean "shared with other people"
<dobey> but that is weird
<dobey> are you sure you know how to use bzr? :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, dont  knw what you mean then, and I am only a social bzr user ;-)
<alecu> dobey, if ralsina has to delete the parent folder, it sounds like a shared repo
<dobey> alecu: that is why i asked :)
<ralsina> I have only an empty "shared with me"
<dobey> alecu: but if he doesn't know what one is, then i have no idea what he's talking about, either :)
<alecu> ralsina, if you do "bzr init-repo ." on the parent folder before checking out trunk in the child folder, then it is a shared repo.
<ralsina> alecu: no, nothing like that
<nessita> ralsina: direct question: have you ever run syncdaemon and have all you data synced properly?
<nessita> (in windows, that is)
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<ralsina> Ok, doesn't seem to sync anything
<nessita> ralsina: ok. I think you can now kill SD and check the logs
<nessita> ralsina: logs are located at: C:\\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOne\log
<nessita> ralsina: replaces "Test" as per your user name
<ralsina> Don't have an Ubuntu One folder in there
<nessita> ralsina: no space, UbuntuOne
<ralsina> oops, I do
<nessita> ralsina: and do not dir on it
<nessita> it will say there is nothing in it, but is lying
<ralsina> No KeyError
<nessita> ralsina: can you pastebin your log and share the url please?
<alecu> ralsina, has syncdaemon connected? ie, does it have the proper credentials?
<nessita> syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/49068/
<nessita> alecu: good question
<ralsina> alecu: looks like it, yes
<nessita> ralsina: did you run sso before running SD?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: SYS_AUTH_ERROR, kwargs: {'error': 'AUTHENTICATION_FAILED'}
<ralsina> There is an auth error...
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> I may have wrong credentials, I suppose
<nessita> ralsina: also, before retrying please cleaned up everything in your system, and by all I mean:
<nessita> * c:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\xdg
<nessita> * c:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\ubuntuone
<nessita> * c:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOne
<nessita> * c:\Users\Test\Ubuntu One
<nessita> restart your system
<nessita> start ussoc, then SD, then please let us know
<alecu> ralsina, also, to make sso get the credentials, try starting ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py
<alecu> ralsina, but first change the line that says
<ralsina> wait, I have to delete the credentials first
<nessita> alecu: right, ideally he should clean them first, shouldn't he?
<alecu> nessita, right
<alecu> yield client.sso_cred.login_or_register_to_get_credentials('Ubuntu One',
<nessita> ralsina: do you know how? I don't :-)
<alecu> I do.... just a sec.
<ralsina> nessita: COntrol panel, search for credentials, look around :-)
<nessita> ralsina: eh?
<alecu> ralsina, in windows? what control panel?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, windows control panel. It's the equivalent of linux's keyring
<nessita> ralsina: clear_credentials from code does not work, you have to do it "by hand"
<ralsina> cleared them already
<nessita> ralsina: control panel in this namespace is U1 control panels :-D
<alecu> ralsina, cool. Did not know it has the credentials there... I used python :P
 * nessita too
<nessita> ralsina: also, when you can: exceptions.TypeError: C++ type 'object' is not supported as a slot argument type
<nessita> I'm trying to connect to a signal, from a test. The signal was declared as: folderCreated = QtCore.pyqtSignal(unicode)
<alecu> "Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety\Credential Manager"
<alecu> cool!
<ralsina> nessita: after we do this, push and I'll take a look
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> alecu: you said I have to change that line. What to?
<alecu> ralsina, change the string to "Ubuntu One"
<ralsina> It says that here :-)
<ralsina> Ok, starting show_gui to get creds
<alecu> ralsina, oh, right. I changed it many times for testing, sorry.
<ralsina> ok, got credentials, trying syncdaemon now
<nessita> ralsina: did you clean up everything and rebooted? sorry to insist, but is needed
<nessita> to ensure the first run to be the same as mine
<ralsina> I cleaned up everything
<nessita> and rebooted?
<ralsina> didn't reboot because this is my "real" machine. Will reboot now then. See you in a few seconds.
<nessita> that last part is needed to have a working txnamedpipes
<ralsina> ok
<thisfred> reviews appreciated on: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/add-counter/+merge/66050 (non-urgent, non-windows)
<alecu> nessita, are you sure about rebooting? I have not rebooted my windows vm in many many days.
<nessita> alecu: well, if I don't reboot, I can have syncdaemon getting the credentials the second run
<nessita> alecu: the txn reactor will go crazy with the error you got (error 2)
<nessita> I can't* :-)
<nessita> alecu: maybe is my system only?
<nessita> verterok: how can I run syncdaemon from the command line writing all the log info into stdout? was it --debug?
<verterok> nessita: yes
<verterok> --debug should do the trick
<nessita> it works on windows as well!!!
<nessita> verterok: thanks
<ralsina> windows atill shutting down...
<nessita> mandel: ping
<verterok> nessita: you can also set an env var...but not sure if that will work on windows :)
<nessita> verterok: --debug is great, thanks
<ralsina> starting windows...
<ralsina> argh, windows lost my whole session, starting stuff up :-(
<nessita> alecu: you sure you don't have a KeyError on Ubuntu One (root folder)? I'm puzzled if you don't
<alecu> nessita, the last SD I ran gave me a KeyError on another folder, like I pasted above.
<alecu> nessita, right now I've removed everything, and I'm doing txnamedpipes testing, I'll test SD later.
<ralsina> syncdaemon running at last
<dobey> can i get a quick fairly trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-802702/+merge/66051 ?
<nessita> alecu: right, but I wonder why not a KeyError on the root folder. According to what we found out re normpath, you should be having that. Do you have files inside Ubuntu One/ (not dirs, but files)?
<ralsina> syncdaemon logged in, doing a server rescan
<alecu> nessita, last week SD in the VM created files in many of my folders, it downloaded 2Gb, so it synced all of my files. I didn't look to see if everything was there, but the size looked right.
<alecu> nessita, I don't recall if there were files on the root folder.
<ralsina> syncing stuff...
<alecu> nessita, but I don't have any *big* file on the root folder, so I might have missed it.
<nessita> alecu: right, size is reported properly, but files are (apparently, at least my images are) corrupted
<alecu> nessita, oh, ok.
<ralsina> nessita: the corrupted images happened before and it was a file open without the b flag on syncdaemon
<alecu> nessita, anyway, I need to pick up Amelia in 5 minutes, and I'll return to work on this in a few hours
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, you can see my log file how is crowded with exceptions
<nessita> ralsina: so it does not look like a (only) 'b' missing....
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<ralsina> I am getting these now: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49071/
 * alecu will return later. Like Ballmer said "Hasta la Vista!"
<nessita> ralsina: I've seen those, are caused by a bug that mandel needs to fix, but in theory those are harmless
<nessita> ralsina: can you please you whole log in pastebin? (can be in a few minutes)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I will let it sync a bit
<nessita> sounds good
<ralsina> at least one file downloaded but it's corrupted
<nessita> ralsina: is it binary or text?
<ralsina> nessita: binary, an .epub file (basically a .zip_
<ralsina> files are syncing, all corrupted
 * ralsina looks a bit harder
<ralsina> All files are slightly larger on windows. Seems to me the old b flag again.
<nessita> ralsina: if you can confirm a text file corrupted, it will be interesting
<ralsina> sure thing!
<nessita> and by interesting I mean worrying, but I'm trying to be euphemistic here :-P
<ralsina> nessita: it will take a while
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed, it's changing the EOLs
<nessita> guh
<ralsina> on windows: >>> print repr(open('test.txt','rb').read())
<ralsina> 'Line 1\r\nLine 2\r\n'
<ralsina> On Linux: print repr(open('test.txt','rb').read())
<ralsina> 'Line 1\nLine 2\n'
<nessita> ralsina: can you please report a bug and share the link to it?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> thanks :-)
<ralsina> against ubuntuone-client?
<nessita> yes please, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<ralsina> on it
<ralsina> nessita: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/802728
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802728 in ubuntuone-client "Files are not written as binary (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> other than every file being broken, syncdaemon seems to work just fine here
<dobey> anyone? :)
<ralsina> dobey: the review you mentioned earlier? Can you repaste it?
<thisfred> I can do one as well. dobey: you have my permission to *always* use my nick in review requests (as does everyone else on desktop+) I on the other hand reserve the right to say no/ignore, but at least I will see the request, whereas I don't read the channel all day long.
<nessita> ralsina: can you please paste the whole log?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in 1'
<ralsina> nessita: I have a syncdaemon-deug.log of 8MB, that's not ging to pastebin well. Is  syncdaemon-exceptions.log enough?
<nessita> ralsina: guuuuh that smelld
<nessita> smells
<nessita> ralsina: bzr revno on u1client what does it say?
<nessita> ralsina: there should not be any -debug log file
<nessita> not from today, at least
<dobey> thisfred, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-802702/+merge/66051
<ralsina> nessita: 1022
<thisfred> on it
<dobey> thisfred: that doesn't work if you refuse though. (unless you go on there and choose "abstain" as your vote)
<nessita> ralsina: what modification date has the -debug log file?
<ralsina> nessita: 5 minutes ago
<ralsina> nessita: I may have an old logger.conf though
<ralsina> because I cpoied that from Linux
<nessita> ralsina: do you have some special setting? how did you run syncdaemon?
<ralsina> python bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug (which of course explains it)
<nessita> ah!
<ralsina> because I wanted to see what it was doing :-(
<thisfred> dobey: I don't mean in the lp request, I mean on here, so I get dinged.
<dobey> oh
<nessita> ralsina: can you email me the log file, even if it's big? of course that 7zippping it wil compress it a lot
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing, doing it right now
<dobey> thisfred: does your irc client support regex for matching hilights?
<nessita> ralsina: please send it to my canonical email address
<thisfred> dobey: quite possibly
<dobey> thisfred: if so, you could maybe add a regex to match on merge proposal urls :)
<thisfred> trying now
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-802702/+merge/66051
<thisfred> thisfred: test
<dobey> did it work?
<thisfred> no, but my own messages don't alert me anyway
<dobey> oh
<thisfred> http://www.control-d.com/?p=81
<ralsina> nessita: sending
<thisfred> hmm, that does only phrases, but I can hack on from there
<thisfred> at some point
<ralsina> dobey: my Lucid is broken so I can only test it visually :-(
<dobey> eh
<dobey> ralsina: no big deal, thisfred already approved :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok then
<nessita> ralsina: you have some WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified:
<dobey> ok, i am off then. have a good evening all. :)
<nessita> ralsina: and also, KeyError: '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\Ubuntu One\\'
<ralsina> nessita: the "cannot find the file specified" I saw for files that later downloaded
<ralsina> Had not seen the KeyErrors, that may explain why the files in "Ubuntu One" didn't sync
<nessita> ralsina: well, the exception should not be there
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<nessita> 16 KeyError on Ubuntu One. I'll file the bug, and explain that normpath issue
<ralsina> Ok, EOD for me (report sent! ;-). I will either be a few hours again late, or very early tomorrow, so ask me for reviews or whatever.
<nessita> ralsina: ok, enjoy
<ralsina> nessita: will try!
<thisfred> dobey: can you paste a merge prop?
<thisfred> the problem with this is going to be I'm going to be alerted about all proposals in all channels, unless I make per project regexps
<nessita> I'm about to EOD
<thisfred> oh, me too! Have to walk the dog, no idea it was this late
<thisfred> ping me for reviews and I'll get to them after the walk
<thisfred> bbiab
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all
<facundobatista> nessita, chau
#ubuntuone 2011-06-28
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> duanedesign: morning :)
<mandel> duanedesign: you are th first one I've seen in all day… I need to move to a diff time zone :P
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> mandel: you are in Spain...corect?
<mandel> duanedesign: yes
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> 'lo nessita
<mandel> nessita: buenas!
<nessita> hola mandel, duanedesign
<mandel> nessita: when ever you can, can you think of how to add tests to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802728/+merge/66112
<mandel> nessita: also, test have been added for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802670/+merge/66039
<mandel> nessita: regarding the tests, I tried to patch open, but is a builtin function and it brakes way to many things in the tests when they execute
<mandel> I'm tempted to rewrite the funtion so that we use an open wrapper and test that is called with the extra b
<nessita> mandel: no
<nessita> no code for testing should go to production, that means
<nessita> no code use for testing should be in the 'real' syncdaemon code
<nessita> * for 802728, you need one test per each method where you changed from open to os_open
<nessita> * each test will assert that you are calling os_open with proper attributes
<mandel> nessita: that I know, but how can you test that open was called correctly called, is os_open the one that appends the b
<mandel> not the called, that should be transparent to them
<nessita> you're not reading me (I haven't finished) :-)
<mandel> nessita: please continue
<nessita> thanks. So yes, those above are a subset of needed tests. Then you need to test:
<nessita> * the implementation of os_open does the correct thing. If you can't patch open (I think there is a way, I'll look after finishing this talk), you should at least confirm that when calling os_open, the file that ended up in the disk is the same as a stream of bytes you have in the memory
<nessita> so, if you did not use 'b', that test will fail
<nessita> then, the last part
<nessita> volume_manager, when reading metadata, should not use 'b'
<karni> hey duanedesign
<nessita> mandel: since the metadata will have the platform EOL
<nessita> (and that makes sense)
<nessita> mandel: now I'm done, shoot the questions
<mandel> nessita: ok, so vm does not require to use b… weird, I'll remove that
<nessita> mandel: you understand why?
<duanedesign> hey karni !
<nessita> mandel: volume_manager does not handle the user's files, only metadata and volume information
<mandel> nessita: not really, why would the metadata care about the EOL
<mandel> ???
<duanedesign> Chipaca: good work on your askubuntu answers. Screenshots and everything :)
<mandel> nessita: not that it should care since it is just local to the machine, but I'm just curious
<nessita> mandel: exactly, why would the metadata care about EOL? so, since we don't care about EOL in metadata, we don't use b
<nessita> anyways, we can confirm this with guillermo
<nessita> mandel: the VM part is the "less important" (in comparison)
<mandel> nessita: ok
<Chipaca> duanedesign: i almost made screenshots for the u1sdtool way, but was pulled into a meeting ;-)
<nessita> mandel: did you  read the bug report about the extra \\ that was giving KeyErrors?
<Chipaca> nessita: ping
<nessita> Chipaca: pong
<mandel> nessita: yes, just moved to that one and added the zomg tag
<nessita> mandel: running tests for fix-802670
 * fagan break
<nessita> mandel: ping
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<fagan> 15 mins to standup
<nessita> mandel: ping
<fagan> nessita: id guess he is still walking his dog
<nessita> fagan: he never said he as walking his dog
<ralsina> yep, he always says if he is
<fagan> nessita: but he does it about the same time every day so might have just forgot to say
<ralsina> fagan: he usually is back before this though
<nessita> fagan: right, but usually walking the dog is 15 minutes, right?
<nessita> anyways
<fagan> nessita: never really looked at how long it normally takes but hes gone for around an hour when he does
<nessita> ralsina: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802670/+merge/66039?
<ralsina> nessita: of course!
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> hola #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<fagan> hola alecu
<nessita> hola alecu
<Chipaca> hey alecu
<Chipaca> alecu: in the reactor tests you did yesterday, were threads involved?
<alecu> hola a todos :-)
<nessita> mandel, alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: can we have an extremely quick mumble right after the standup?
<alecu> Chipaca, in the end, no.
<Chipaca> alecu: and things still failed?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<Chipaca> alecu: did you try any other, more 'standard' reactor?
<alecu> nessita, can we do it 15' after the standup? I have some small fatherhood duties ;-)
<nessita> alecu: I can't, I need to leave ASAP to university
<alecu> Chipaca, yes, the plain twisted reactor (using only tcp) works as expected.
<alecu> Chipaca, using twisted.iocpreactor + tcp fails
<alecu> Chipaca, afaict iocpreactor is broken (at least in my setup)
<alecu> me
<fagan> moi
<nessita> mandel, alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: can we have the meeting then at 18 UTC?
<nessita> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, mandel, thisfred, stand up please?
<ralsina> nessita: fine by me too
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> nessita, 18 uts is fine by me
<alecu> nessita, 18 utc is fine by me
<nessita> ok, ok
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> go alecu
<mandel> nessita: I was on the windows vm full screen did not see irc, sorry
<fagan> oh forgot about dobey
<nessita> mandel: -.-
<alecu> DONE: investigated txnamedpipes brokenness, traced it to twisted.iocpreactor randomly repeating old read lines
<alecu> TODO: find out if this happens in old versions of twisted, and if it works on xp
<alecu> BLOCKED: not today
<ralsina> nessita: is that the sleepy emoticon? ;-)
<fagan> WORK IN PROGRESS
<fagan> rst port of the tutorial pages
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> go nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #802517, more testing for syncdaemon in windows
<nessita> TODO: finish bug 802517, keep testing syncdaemon in windows
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802517 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Split the "add folder" button out from the folders panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802517
<nessita> mandel?
<mandel> DONE: worked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/802738 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/802498 and bug 802670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802670 in ubuntuone-client "WIndowsError when trying to create an existent dir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802670
<ubot4> mandel: Error: Bug #802738 is private.
<mandel> TODO: Add tests for bug fixes regardin os_open
<mandel> BLOCKED no
<mandel> next ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: Tech leads call, Windows call, administrivia, half of bug #800376, reviews, kid has ear infection, so night was long,
<ralsina> and day is going to be complicated.
<ralsina> TODO: finish bug 800376 (embed u1cp's folder tab)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<dobey> me
<ralsina> next thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1cp part of Bug #762722 TODO: u1client part of said bug BLOCKED: no NEXT: ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<nessita> mandel: can you please also fix the bug #802738 today?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802738 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError on the root folder inside volume manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802738
<dobey> λ DONE: expenses, bug #802702
<dobey> λ TODO: more bug fixing/triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802702 in ubuntuone-client "[nightlies] Failing to build on Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802702
<nessita> mandel: or is that done? (I missed the merge proposal?)
<nessita> mandel, Chipaca: I know 18UTC is late for you, but can we do the meeting then? or, I can do it 16UTC from the university
<mandel> nessita: I moved it from in progress to triagged becuase I wanted to take a look first to the os_open issue, will be moved to that guy as soon as the tests are ready
<Chipaca> nessita: let's do it then. worst case i can't make it and you tell me the outcome by email?
<mandel> nessita: I can meet whenever you can, not a major PITA
<nessita> Chipaca: ack
 * mandel suspects his irc client has a memory leak… 
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, Chipaca: meeting will be 18UTC (15 ART, 20 mandel's time, 19 Chipaca's)
<nessita> mandel: so, I don't fully understand. Will bug #802738 be ready today?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802738 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError on the root folder inside volume manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802738
<mandel> nessita: yes, it wil but first I'd like to reproduce it ones the other merges have been added
<nessita> mandel: you want to reproduce what excatly? (sorry, I couldn't understand your phrase)
<mandel> nessita: I want to get the other fixes merged, then try to reproduce the error and then fix it, there are several path issues that might cause to have a broken node which could reach that state
<mandel> I dont want to be leading with concatenating errors
<nessita> mandel: I'm not sure we have all the time to go that path. I will be doing testing this afternoon, so I think is very important to have the branches coded and landed (with tests)
<nessita> mandel: and I can do the IRL testing myself, and report back before you start working tomorrow
<nessita> we need to speed this process up
<nessita> mandel: could you please code the fixes and propose the branches, with tests included, and I can take care of the testing IRL?
<mandel> nessita: sure, but I dont need to get the branches landed in trunk to reproduce it, with a local copy is more than enough, right?
<mandel> nessita: what I mean is, finish the tests, merge everything in my machine, confirm the bug is there and fix it
<mandel> nessita: did you find how to mock open?
<nessita> mandel: I understand that, but I find that process a bit slow (for the speed we need to gain). Also, that casues that you have several branches queued up and they need updates and the process gets very slow (is what happened with sdtool). I would prefer, please, that you work on each bug report, propose branches, and land
<mandel> nessita: sure
<nessita> mandel: I haven't looked, but asserting the file content is exactly the same for a home-made binary file, when run in both platforms, should give what we need to check
<nessita> (ie, data is not being corrupted when stored in disk)
<mandel> nessita: hm… I could use one of the local icons we have I guess...
 * mandel relaunches his irc client, since it is unusable
<nessita> mandel: create a temporary file "by hand", filling it with random binary data
<nessita> ok, I gotta go. I'll take my laptop with me, but I may not find open ports for IRC
 * nessita -> away
<mandel> nessita: I'll see what is the best approach
<nessita> ok, please let me know
 * alecu is back
<mandel> nessita: I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802728/+merge/66112 and I find there are loads of load_metadata methods that use the os_open, I wonder if using os_open makes sense..
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita, what is os_open?
<mandel> facundobatista: is the open mplementation in ubuntuone.platform, it takes care of long and illegal paths on windows as well as using the b mode on windows
<mandel> facundobatista: things like, len(path) > 255 etc...
<facundobatista> mandel, it enforces the 'b'?
<facundobatista> mandel, what if you don't want to write binary, but text?
<mandel> facundobatista: if you do not enforce the b the files from linux that are sync will have extra \r which will mean they are diff and then what do we do?
<ralsina> facundobatista: why would you want to write text?
<facundobatista> mandel, so put the 'b' in the open call!
<facundobatista> mandel, for example, when you open the partial
<facundobatista> it should have the 'b' there, in FSM, not magically add it in other place
<mandel> facundobatista: ok, nevertheless we need to us os_helper to deal with the long paths etc
<mandel> facundobatista: we can add the correct mode in the open call
<facundobatista> mandel, yes: use os_open(partial_path, 'wb') for example
<mandel> facundobatista: got it
<facundobatista> mandel, exactly
<cmiller> Oh, thank you Oneric.  Yes, let's break encrypted home directory.  Nice.
<ralsina> Anyone need any reviews?
<dobey> off to lunch, bbiab
<thisfred> ralsina: I can use one:https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/add-counter/+merge/66050
<ralsina> thisfred: on it!
<Ursula__> beuno: hey, I heard you guys are using graphite to do graphs, is that true?
<CardinalFang> If you're running Oneiric, beware of  bug #802197 if you run encrypted home.  It's a bit oblique.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802197 in util-linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "no sysfs entry in /etc/mtab breaks encrypted-home (affects: 11) (dups: 2) (heat: 80)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802197
<beuno> Ursula__, indeed we are
<Ursula__> beuno: cool, who's the one responsible for that now? I'd love to have a chat with him :)
<beuno> Ursula__, __lucio__ is
<Ursula__> great, thanks beuno
<__lucio__> for that one, ill say yes, thats me
<Ursula__> :)
 * mandel out for 30 min or so
 * fagan eod
<ralsina> lunch time for me
<thisfred> ralsina_lunch: mandel nessita dobey alecu: are we aware that we need to change the way we check whether we're on linux in our python code, since sys.platform == "linux2" no longer works on Oneiric (because it's linux 3)
<alecu> thisfred, good point
<thisfred> I can file a bug and search and fix it everywhere, though I'm not 100% sure what the best way is
<alecu> thisfred, sys.platform.startswith("linux") ?
<thisfred> startswith('linux') maybe?
<thisfred> right :)
<alecu> thisfred, also, since we are using twisted in most projects, we may standarize on twisted.python.runtime.platform.isWindows(): http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/11.0.0/api/twisted.python.runtime.Platform.html#isWindows
<thisfred> alecu: sure, but we need both right? In anticipation of ZX Spectrum support and whatnot?
 * alecu blows the dust on his lovely ZX Spectrum. +1!
<ralsina> thisfred: didn't know that.
<thisfred> ralsina, I'll file and fix
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, thx!
<thisfred> mandel: ralsina alecu: In u1client I see a couple of assignments like this: platform = "win32"
<thisfred> platform = "linux2"
<thisfred> but they don't seem to be used anywhere. Should I remove them?
<ralsina> thisfred: yikes, where?
<ralsina> oh, unused. I suppose if they are unused they should be removed
<thisfred> platform/windows/__init__.py
<thisfred> ubuntuone/platform/linux/os_helper.py
<thisfred> ubuntuone/platform/linux/vm_helper.py
<alecu> thisfred, I would carefully double check that, since lucio and man-del wrote the platform independent bits, and may have had some other reason for that.
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, I can't be absolutely sure that they're not imported in packages that use u1client tho
<alecu> sorry, *platform dependent
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> which is why I'm asking. It looks like vestigial code, but I'm not 100% sure
<ralsina> thisfred: I would wait until nessita is back at lease
<ralsina> least
<thisfred> sure
<olafura> Hi I'm having a problem with a local file that was overwritten and I can't find a local copy, don't you store files in desktopcouch or through the web interface. Is my file lost, because that is very serious and kind of strange feature of this service.
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-linux-detection/+merge/66190
<dobey> olafura: files are not stored in desktopcouch, no. files are files. how was it overwritten?
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/fix-linux-detection/+merge/66191
<olafura> dobey: I'm helping a old man and he made a new document because he says that libreoffice froze but he says he had saved it before
<olafura> dobey I was pretty confident that ubuntu one worked as dropbox in this regard but I really don't understand the reason to backup files in ubuntu one if it's not possible to revert changes
<dobey> ubuntu one doesn't have versioning yet, no
<dobey> we are not a back up service
<dobey> we are a file synchronization service
<dobey> if you replace an existing file with a new one, it will get replaced everywhere that is synchronized with ubuntu one
<olafura> dobey: that's very unfornate premise for a service, though it's on the roadmap so I thought that you had this functionality and were not exposing it
<mandel> thisfred: so, the best way woukd be to check if is linux, something line 'linux' in sys.platform, right?
<mandel> thisfred: that way we ignore the number
<thisfred> mandel: startswith('linux') alecu and me were thinking
<thisfred> mandel: already have fix branches for u1cp u1client and desktopcouch
<mandel> thisfred: so, sd would be the last thing, right?
<thisfred> mandel: the only question is, in u1client there are assignments that I don
<thisfred> 't understand
<mandel> thisfred: which ones?
<thisfred> mandel: I can do that as well
<thisfred> mandel: see above, -40mins
<mandel> thisfred: that looks bad… where did you find that?
<thisfred> platform/windows/__init__.py
<thisfred>  ubuntuone/platform/linux/os_helper.py
<thisfred>  ubuntuone/platform/linux/vm_helper.py
<thisfred> and one or two other places, but only in u1client
<thisfred> I think it's something that was used but is no longer, but I want to be sure before I nuke them
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: can you guys run on windows the client.py and the server.py in this branch? lp:~alecu/+junk/test-txnp
<ralsina> alecu: sure, in 5'
<alecu> ack
 * nessita is back!
<thisfred> mandel: also not clear what you mean by: sd would be the last thing, right?
<mandel> alecu: sure
<thisfred> sd != u1client?
<nessita> I'll answer pings in mumble :-)
<mandel> thisfred: nothing, I had a rain fuck
<mandel> s/rain/brain
<thisfred> hahaha
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: you need to pass a config as a parameter both for server.py and for client.py; try "iocp" first, then any in the "configurations" folder
<ralsina> welcome back nessita!
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> alecu: trying...
<nessita> alecu, mandel, ralsina, Chipaca: mumble in 4 minutes?
<mandel> aleack
<mandel> joder… que tarde
<alecu> ???
<mandel> alecu: ack
<thisfred> mandel:  I was gonna ask, did you have an american beer?
<ralsina> thisfred: +1 for the monty python quote :-)
 * alecu is happy that his laptop overheats. Well, only today.
<mandel> thisfred: nah, to many hours infront of the pc and sweeting like a spanish pig
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<thisfred> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aemilius_Lepidus_Porcina
<ralsina> alecu: que se supone que hace?
<ralsina> veo 0/900000
<alecu> ralsina, eso quiere decir que funciona bien.
<ralsina> buenisimo :-)
<alecu> ralsina, ahora probalo con una configuracion jodida:
<alecu> ralsina, por ejemplo: qttxnp_pipe
<alecu> ralsina, es decir, apaga el client y server actual, y corre un server y varios clientes con esa config.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, esto dice cosas distintas
<ralsina> expected: B2ED 5725 DFxahSVmGCGtqTlWkCkoGXSsgrjKsDrJ
<ralsina> received: B2ED 4578 SnqJnHhwdWdtwOGMTQwALwFuafJWhBWn OK
<alecu> ralsina, eso quiere decir que el cliente mandó la primera linea, y esperaba que el server le devolviera la misma linea con OK al final
<ralsina> o sea, eso es malo
<alecu> ralsina, pero vino una linea "del pasado"
<alecu> ralsina, te das cuenta por el segundo numero que es una secuencia que se va incrementando.
<alecu> ralsina, si, muy malo.
<thisfred> no es #ar ;)
<alecu> uhhh
<ralsina> sorry!
<alecu> thisfred, sorry!
<ralsina> my fault!
<ralsina> we are on mumble, and it's tricky to talk in one lang and write in another to the same person :-)
<beuno> haven't we made argentinian de official language yet?
<thisfred> np, we should maybe have ubotto do google translations by default. Except when mandel is speaking ;)
<alecu> hahaaha
<thisfred> ralsina: I thought as much, and I'm not complaining for myself, with my mastery of the spanish language, but this is the public channel :)
<ralsina> I have another page of the wizard ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376/+merge/66194
<ralsina> Doesn't implement the whole page but would like to get that merged to keep it of a manageable size
<mandel> thisfred: que coño!!! si mi español es perfecto!
<thisfred> mandel: point well made. My point that is ;)
<ralsina> mandel: tu tienes un español? Que eso no es ilegal? ;-)
<mandel> alecu: it would be nice to take a look at the contents of the pipe when we start the server, clean the pipe when we do a listenPipe y usar com  para limiarla
<ralsina> thisfred: sorry, untranslateable
<mandel> ralsina: si española, bajita y rubia, toda para ti que ya tuve una de esas y me dio por culo ;)
<ralsina> mandel: que europeo de tu parte :-)
<thisfred> you're just protecting my impressionable and tender soul, I'm sure
<ralsina> thisfred: actually yes ;-)
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that this is not only happening with pipes, but also with tcp sockets.
<mandel> alecu: oh… so its iocp the problem… yikes!
<mandel> what happens if we inherit from a diff reactor?
<alecu> mandel, iocp is broken on twisted 11, but seems to work on twisted 10
<snap-l> I'm copying down 13G of music files from Ubuntu One to a laptop, and was wondering if there was a way to speed it up so it didn't have to copy those from the network...
<snap-l> ...IE: I have them stored on another machine.
<mandel> alecu: well, that is not such a problem then… I mean we can stay in 10 for deployment go to #twisted and tell them what you found
<alecu> mandel, the pipes stuff that the contractor did *depends* on the iocp reactor.
<ralsina> alecu: so this worked until two months ago? :-(
<alecu> mandel, no, wait.
<snap-l> Would something like rsync of that directory speed things up, or would it make ubuntu One crap itself?
<alecu> mandel, iocp works on 10, but iocp + txnamedpipes + qt *does not work on 10 either*!!!!
 * thisfred just bought this last sunday because he couldn't resist the size of the hat. Haven't listened to it yet. Also paid more for it that the amazon price... http://www.amazon.com/Tesoros-Coleccion-Jorge-Negrete/dp/B002F3BP36?tag=duckduckgo-d-20
<mandel> alecu: what is the problem in 10, is it the same?
<nessita> alecu, mandel: let's continue on mumble
<mandel> ok
<thisfred> ah, but mine has a bigger hat, and one more CD
<dobey> hrmm, where oh where are the default CFLAGS set
<dobey> bah
<nessita> mandel: quick change, you need to yield on the super's teardown on OsIntegrationTests
<mandel> nessita: ok, on it
<nessita> mandel: uh, I meant setUp
<nessita> so, setUp should have the inlineCallbacks decorator and you should
<nessita> yield super(OsIntegrationTests, self).setUp()
<mandel> nessita: understood when you set yield :)
<nessita> ok :-)
<mandel> nessita: I have tried to merge my current branch and the one you are reviwing and it has conflicts in the tests (OSIntegrationTests) in test_fsm.py, what I have done is not too push the changes in the tests to the brach lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802738 which is the branch that has the normpath fixes and should not give you merge issues.
<mandel> nessita: the yield has also been pushed
<mandel> nessita: I'll push the branch with the tests tom, se me ha hecho tarde aca..
<nessita> mandel: ok then. See ya tomorrow, please send the report before your day ends :-)
<mandel> ok
<nessita> enjoy!
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> nessita: mail mandado, y ahora a cenar!
<nessita> mandel: have a gret evening!
<mandel> everyone, have a great afternoon!
<mandel> nessita: thx :)
<dobey> i think perhaps i should write an auto-triage script
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: humanize is located in trunk/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/__init__.py
<nessita> ralsina: so you can use it from there
<ralsina> nessita: ok
 * ralsina mira
<ralsina> nessita: I must have looked at an older revision. Thanks!
<nessita> prego!
<ralsina> alecu: could I get a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800381/+merge/65502 ?
<ralsina> alecu: no rush, though
<alecu> ralsina, I'll review it, then I have to run to get Amelia, because Luli got delayed in the train.
<dobey> ralsina: btw, did you ever try pyflakes on windows installer?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, switched to it!
<dobey> ralsina: great!
<ralsina> dobey: gives so much less crap I always am concerned about it missing stuff ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, when running the tests I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/634525/
<ralsina> alecu: looks like you don't have sso installed?
<ralsina> or built and in your path
<alecu> ralsina, I do have it in my PYTHONPATH
<alecu> ralsina, I updated and built it
<ralsina> alecu: well, it's an import problem that doesn't  happen here, you are supposed to have that module :-)
<ralsina> alecu: let me update and check
<alecu> ralsina, I need to go pick Amelia, and head for the supermarket right now. I'll check my setup when I return in a few hours.
<ralsina> alecu: that's ok, it's not an urgent branch
 * alecu waves
<ralsina> alecu: o/
<ralsina> nessita: I'll EOD a tad early today because my kid is home sick, will try to catch up a bit later. Sent report (basically, without the "buying stuff" parts, the wizard is missing 1.5 pages or so)
<nessita> ralsina: you need reviews?
<nessita> or anything else from me in this time I have left today?
<ralsina> nessita: one for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376/+merge/66194 would be nice
<ralsina> I can get the second one from mandel tomorrow early
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> I hope your kid get better
<ralsina> he's ok now I think (ear infection), but ear infections are tricky
<nessita> right, and painful
<ralsina> and of course they always happen at 3AM :-)
<nessita> :-/
<ralsina> ok, see you later #ubuntuone!
<nessita> bye!
<dobey> ugh @ broken packages on lucid :(
<dobey> alright, am off. good evening all!
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-linux-detection/+merge/66208
<thisfred> and I'm off too
<thisfred> later all
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<Chipaca> nessita: hi
<nessita> Chipaca: helo
<nessita> halo
<nessita> hilo
<Chipaca> hero
<Chipaca> no?
<Chipaca> well, nobody can blame me for not tryin'
<Chipaca> nessita: sorry i missed the mumble. my evil plans were thwarted.
<nessita> Chipaca: want updates? I was pinging alecu to have the latests news, but he seems away
<nessita> (he said he had to take care of amelia)
<Chipaca> amelia is priority 0 :)
<Chipaca> nessita: i can wait an hour
<nessita> that what's parents say :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: let's wait a bit, I'm still working on a branch. Let's talk in 30 minutes?
<Chipaca> nessita: ok
<Chipaca> if you need me i'll be over there reading comics
<nessita> Chipaca: ack. Have fun!
<nessita> you need some joy before hearing the news :-P
<Chipaca> nessita: i work in ubuntu one. I *make* the news.
<nessita> lol
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> Chipaca: shall we mumble?
<Chipaca> nessita: allow me to go forth and pilgrim to the land of the headset
#ubuntuone 2011-06-29
 * nessita -> eod'd
<adorilson> hi, dobey
<duanedesign> *yawn*
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> So to speak.
 * fagan break
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> hello rye !
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<duanedesign> rye: umm. had a post i  have been putting off answering...because i have never downgrdaded an account so I am unsure  of the expected behaviour
<rye> duanedesign, by downgrading you mean?
<duanedesign> rye: so if you had a 20 GB pack and where downgrading to the free 2 GB account
<rye> duanedesign, the data will stay intact, if your usage is more than 2Gb then it will simply prevent you from uploading more
<duanedesign> ok, great. that is exactly what I needed to know
<duanedesign> rye: thank you much
 * mandel walking dog
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> hi rye
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> o/
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> hola ralsina!
<nessita> and duanedesign
<duanedesign> :)
<ralsina> nessita: I should have fixed your needsfixings at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376/+merge/66194
<nessita> yes you should have :-)
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm... I may have? ;-)
<ralsina> Anyway, I think I fixed them :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you lost me. Shall I re-review? :-)
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> nessita: yes, please
 * nessita on it
<nessita> ralsina: last night I was tired, and I missed that the docstring for CalculateSize is not pep-257 compliant. Can you please fix?
<ralsina>  nessita: sure. Sorry about that.
<nessita> np :-)
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/isolate-create-folder/+merge/66220 ?
<nessita> ralsina: same for docstring for  show_hide_offer
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I am checking all docstrings now
<nessita> is there a chance that there us a typo here? "The folders you have selected to sync take over your %s space. You can remove some folders or add some extra space"
<nessita> this part sounds weird " take over your 2GB space"
<ralsina> nessita: that is copied from the wireframe, I will file a bug to re-check them all with the final texts I have in a google doc
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> hello, hello. Hola!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<nessita> alecu: so, I've had a talk with Chipacaa last night about reactors, and we decided that we should go with the socket scenario by using a fixed port without any further port handling until we have all the pieces working together
<nessita> alecu: given what you said last night in your email, we should be start moving to a working solution today
<nessita> alecu: does that make sense?
<alecu> nessita, sounds reasonable.
<ralsina> nessita: pep-257-ized
<nessita> alecu: so, for now, no special port handling but a fixed (hardcoded) one, aiming to have the 3 main pieces (sso, sd, cp) working together
<nessita> ralsina: re-looking
<nessita> alecu: and finger cross, as well :-P (figuratively, we need to type)
<alecu> nessita, jajajajajajajajaa
<ralsina> nessita: pep257says we should leave a whole blank before the closing """ in multiline docstrings? No wonder I was not writing compliant ones :-(
<ralsina> nessita: so they are still not compliant. Re-fixing :-(
<nessita> ralsina: the extra blank line is optional, and I'm +1 to have it but some others don't like it
<nessita> (optional only when closing, not between the summary and the description)
<ralsina> nessita: Oh, ok, then they are compliant (/me double-checks)
<nessita> ralsina: did you push the change to docstring in show_hide_offer?
<nessita> LP still shows a non pep257
<ralsina> I have """Show or hide the offer to buy space according\nto the size of the currently selected folders.\n"""
<ralsina> It's too long for a oneliner but not enough for a summary/blank/description
<nessita> ralsina: the docstring needs to be either the one liner, or the summary/blank/description
<nessita> ralsina: that docstring, as is, is not pep257
<ralsina> nessita: grmbl, ok, making it shorter
<ralsina> nessita: pep257 suggests blank lines before docstrings for classes, and we are not doing that anywhere, I think.
<nessita> ralsina: we should, one empty line before and one after
<ralsina> nessita: I am looking at control panel, and it's not done, same in SSO. I will add them in the wizard, but we seem to need a pep257.py and a day off to fix them everywhere.
<nessita> ralsina: +100
<nessita> ralsina: where can I delete my credentials in w?
<ralsina> nessita: open control panel, search for credentials, open it, look arund, click on the one you want to delete, click "remove"
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: if you guys have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802738/+merge/66292
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
 * mandel super quick lunch
<ralsina> nessita: just as personal opinion, I agree we need to follow a convention and this is the one we have, but the PEP257 style is really ugly :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I accept that as you personal opinion :-). I, personally, love it.
<ralsina> nessita: also, our module docstrings are really lacking by that standard.
<ralsina> After things settle I may take a dy or two for docstring checks
<nessita> ralsina: you mean at syntax level or content?
<ralsina> nessita: content
<nessita> True
<nessita> standup in 5', crowd
<nessita> mandel: I've had several issues trying to test your normpath branch, but none directly related to the code
<nessita> mandel: still trying
<nessita> (mostly VM issues)
<mandel> nessita: ok, that I guess is good..
<nessita> mandel: well, I haven't been able to run the code yet :-)
<nessita> mandel: can you do a review, please?
<mandel> nessita: ofcourse
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/isolate-create-folder/+merge/66220
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> np
 * ralsina gets coffee, updates notes
<mandel> nessita: in line 38, is_link does exist in platform, why does it complain?
<nessita> mandel: it complains because the definition of is_link is not in that module (but imported to it)
<mandel> ah, ok, pylint is stupid ;)
<fagan> moi
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel, dobey?
<dobey> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu ?
<alecu> me
<fagan> WORK IN PROGRESS
<fagan> rst port of the tutorial pages
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> go thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #803062 Bug#762722 TODO: wrap Bug#762722 BLOCKED: no NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803062 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 2 other projects) "Unsurprisingly, sys.platform == "linux2" check no longer works on linux 3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803062
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, windows call, administrivia, fixed things/worked on branches proposed for bug #800376 and bug #800381
<ralsina> TODO: The other half of 800376, polish the workflow, ping design about assets, start fixing UI of SSO client
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800381 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "sync now or later" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800381
<ralsina> next nessita
<nessita> DONE: Bug #800161, Bug #802517, lots of reviews, meetings, attempts to do windows testing but VM is not being nice to me
<nessita> TODO: Bug #803228, run syncdaemon a lot on w7 testing, mostly, mandel's branches
<nessita> BLOCKED: the VM I'm using is, suddenly, very slow
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, fixed distutils-extra backport to lucid, started on autotriage tool, discovered broken deps on lucid for lazr
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800161 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do not allow folder creation in a folder containing an UDF (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802517 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Split the "add folder" button out from the folders panel (affects: 1) (heat: 57)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802517
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803228 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Make test run and pass on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803228
<dobey> λ TODO: more bug fixing/triage
<dobey> mandel
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> DONE: finished tests for bug 802738 moved to look at bug 708652 and found how to solve it.
<mandel> TODO: review for nessita, but 802726 and bug 802628
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802738 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError on the root folder inside volume manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802738
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708652 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask does not support the use of long paths on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708652
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802628 in ubuntuone-client "Shares dir does not use the long path prefix: \\?\ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802628
<nessita> bug 802726
<mandel> alecu: go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802726 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError in ubuntuone\syncdaemon\filesystem_notifications.py (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802726
<nessita> any comments?
<alecu> DONE: compared twisted 10 and 11 behaviour with txnamedpipes, researched txnamedpipes+iocpreactor+threadedselect reactor, found more txnamedpipes issues
<alecu> TODO: change ubuntu-sso-client to use qtreactor back (bug #803433)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803433 in ubuntu-sso-client "Use qt-reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803433
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, alecu, Chipaca: meeting "a las y media"?
<alecu> nessita, ack
<ralsina> nessita: ok for me
<mandel> nessita: genial
<nessita> ok, thanks everyone!
<nessita> eom
 * alecu has just tagged bug #803062 with "funniest-bug-titles"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803062 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 2 other projects) "Unsurprisingly, sys.platform == "linux2" check no longer works on linux 3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803062
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: does the check ys.platform == "win32" works on non-32 windows?
<ralsina> nessita: good question. let me check!
<ralsina> yes
<thisfred> for now
<ralsina> That is, yes, if I am on windows 7 64 bits, which I am not sure of ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: right click on the My Computer in the menu and look at properties
<thisfred> I discovered linux2 also still works on linux 3, though it may change soon, so it's good we fixed it
<mandel> ralsina: will tell you what os is running
<ralsina> yep, 7 home premium 64
<ralsina> thisfred: misleading bug!
<thisfred> yep, I misremembered the thread on python-dev ;)
<nessita> ralsina: to fix: docstring in test_credential_parameters (is the only ds left to fix)
<thisfred> ralsina: fixed the bug title and description
<mandel> nessita: line 69 in the diff, can that path have \\?\ in it, if it does we have an issue when we expand ~ because the expansion won't have \\?\ and therefore will not work
<nessita> looking
<mandel> nessita: there is a expanduser function in os_helper that will do that for you, that is expand the user and add \\?\ but I dont know if you need it in this case
<nessita> mandel: well, I guess we'll need it since the volume info, sent from syncdaemon, will have the \\?\ prefix
<dobey> brb
<nessita> mandel: can I file a bug a fix that in a second branch, and check all the project to handle that?
<mandel> nessita: sure, if there are more places to check it makes sense
<nessita> bug #803437
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803437 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Confirm that paths are properly handled using ubuntuone.platform os helper functions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803437
<mandel> nessita: besides code review and tests, is there anything I should do?
<nessita> mandel: nopes
<mandel> +1 then
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> mandel: I can't have syncdaemon running, I'm getting errors such as:
<nessita> mandel: ah, no, sorry, PICNIC
<nessita> my credentials are not in place... somehow syncdaemon is not handling that, I may file a but later
<mandel> no worries, PINIC  happens to everyone, even to nessita
<mandel> nessita: not it places as in the sso is not getting them?
<nessita> and lately very often :-/
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I need a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376/+merge/66194
<nessita> mandel: syncdaemon is just calling find_credentials, and sso says CredentialsNotFound. Yet, syncdaemon keeps going and send the empty credentials to the server
<mandel> alecu: I'm on ralsina branch before I do context switch to a diff bug
<ralsina> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> mandel, alecu, Chipaca: mumble?
<mandel> nessita: surely we should be getting that error and die.. file a bug and lets see if we can get your sd running
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> running show_gui now
<mandel> ralsina: I hate your merge proposal descriptions ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I can change! Why? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: is sooooo much work to do hehehe :)
<ralsina> mandel: I would make them easier if I could, trust me
<ralsina> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800381/+merge/65502
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<alecu> ralsina, I'm trying to test irl, but I'm getting the sso screen with no labels
<alecu> ralsina, what it was that am I doing wrong???? :-(
<ralsina> alecu: did you start the sso client before this?
<alecu> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> alecu: no idea then ;-(
<ralsina> s/;/:/
<ralsina> I only get that when I don't start SSO
<ralsina> you could try the page of this branch by moving it to the beginning of the wizard
<ralsina> wait:the "login as existing user" page has no labels on the lineedits. It should have "sign in" in the button, though
<ralsina> alecu: ^
<alecu> ralsina, right
<alecu> ralsina, well, I'm seeing some pb errors on the log, so it might be the iocp reactor acting up.
<ralsina> alecu: darn
<alecu> ralsina, ok, since run-tests.bat has run successfully, I'll approve stating that my dev env is borked.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, and hopefully we'll switch the wizard to use qtreactor tomorrow too.
<ralsina> alecu: if there are IRL problems they will show up in the next branch for this bug anyway
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: does that involve anything other than changing the main? I can do that.
<alecu> ralsina, approved.
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
<alecu> ralsina, we need to change the main to use the qtreactor, and change the calls to sso to use some code that will start sso if it's not running. I still need to think a bit on how to do that.
<ralsina> yes, the activation is tricky
<alecu> ralsina, I'll first change -sso and u1-client, and then we'll use the same on u1cp and the wizard.
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<alecu> anyway, I'll probably do the activation after seeing all the pieces working together.
<ralsina> mandel: on your branch, the os_helper tests pass, the code is OK, but I have no idea if it fixes the underlying problem because I don't know if you caught it everywhere that it happened. So, I am not sure if my approve is worth anything.
<mandel> ralsina: lets get ask verterok
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu, thisfred, dobey: OBJECTIVES!
<thisfred> ah, yes
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu, thisfred, dobey: can each of you make a first draft, then we chat a bit to polish? Due tomorrow?
<dobey> oh yeah, we have to do that thing today
<thisfred> I misread that as 'chat a bit in Polish', and thought, wow they don't make it easy
<mandel> ralsina: objective => holidays, survive windows
<dobey> bother. i totally forgot about that :(
<mandel> ralsina: is that ok?
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> mandel: doesn't fill the year ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: holidays can surely fill the year :)
<thisfred> surviving hopefully does ;)
<nessita> ralsina: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<ralsina> nessita: agreed :-(
<thisfred> ralsina: draft in the admin system or in email?
<alecu> mandel, what does "survive windows" mean? not falling thru any?
<mandel> alecu: and gates too
<ralsina> thisfred: email would be easier for me
<thisfred> kk
<ralsina> damn 30-day months!
<dobey> hi adorilson
<adorilson> dobey: can you see my proposal merge?
<adorilson> https://code.launchpad.net/~adorilson/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-802069/+merge/66227
<dobey> adorilson: i haven't seen one yet, but i wanted to discuss with you, because i haven't been able to find the default compiler flags for fedora anywhere on google
<dobey> adorilson: and i would very much like to know whwat those are
<adorilson> dobey: ok, but this patch is not about this. is about another bug.
<dobey> alecu: this is surviving windows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlMUswe8wY8
<dobey> oh
<dobey> adorilson: oh, this seems incorrect
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance you buy us some time re: goals?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: monday is good? I can try to get that much
<nessita> ralsina: well, Tuesday, since MOnday I'm not coming. Which reminds me, I need to swap this friday swap to later in time
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will try to get tuesday.
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> Chipaca: pong
<mandel> dobey: this one is for you http://i.imgur.com/aqzMu.png
<dobey> mandel: ^5
<mandel> :D
<mandel> ralsina: uper quick easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-708652/+merge/66322
<mandel> s/uper/super
<ralsina> mandel: checking!
<mandel> ralsina: one question, when you call the __init__ of your parent class, should that always be the first thing you call?
<ralsina> mandel: no
<ralsina> mandel: but you can't use anything from the parent class before that
<ralsina> mandel: I am under strict suggestions to not approve anything without tests ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: how the hell do i test that?
<mandel> ralsina: that was in a polite tone, no screaming etc..
<ralsina> mandel: hahaha, beats me. Let me see some context.
<ralsina> nah, no way to test it, +1
<mandel> :D
<ralsina> it's a temporary value right in the middle of a method, so whatever
<nessita> ralsina: I m having a terrible time tryng to have things running in the VM. Was alecu able to run your branch?
<ralsina> nessita: he got reactor errors
<ralsina> nessita: In any case, the IRL for that branch can be re-done after the next branch for the same bug
<ralsina> nessita: but the tests passed! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right, I ll approve then
<ralsina> nessita: col, thx
<nessita> ralsina: wait, did you fix  test_credential_parameters docstring? LP may be lying
<nessita> (it doesn't look fixed after a reload)
 * ralsina checks
<ralsina> nessita: no, will fix before merging
<ralsina> always one gets away :-(
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<nessita> gaaaaah I can't use ussoc twice in a row!!!
<ralsina> nessita: 'stale reactor"  error?
<nessita> ralsina: no, ussoc just do not answer any request
<nessita> ...
<nessita> anyways, let's start over again! :-)
<nessita> I'll grab some snack first
<ralsina> food! good idea!
<dobey> oh it's about that time
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: ping?
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: well, for later, seems that you approved https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376/+merge/66194 before you had a second review (I was on it) I have approved it but I suppose that tarmac will complain, but I'm not sure
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: oh, damn, didn't notice
 * ralsina_lunch confused two branches :-(
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: could you actually see it?
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: yes, development has moved from dependency hell to branch hell
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: the approve or the dialog?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: the dialog?
<ralsina_lunch> ralsina_lunch: I mean, the dialog :-)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: yes, I had some issue but I think is because I did not follow the instructions
<mandel> let me recheck
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: yes, works
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: ok, great
<adorilson> dobey: I saw your comment.
<ralsina_lunch> so, after luch, I can add the last page, then hack it all together
<ralsina_lunch> yay!
<adorilson> dobey: You means that we write just one line?
<dobey> adorilson: i also commented on the make error bug. can you provide the default compiler flags on that bug report, from fedora?
<dobey> adorilson: no, i mean the string literal should remain the way it was before your change, and you should only change the second line of that function call, to use the % (foo, bar) instead
<dobey> adorilson: or preferrably use .format() notation instead of %-notation
<dobey> since %-notation is deprecated
<nessita> mandel: good news, seems like your fix to normapth is working (I still need to go thru the logs to confirm no exceptions are there)
<dobey> ok, am off to lunch. bbiab
<nessita> mandel: also, images are not corrupted, so yey!!!!
<nessita> mandel: one down side is that I deleted a folder in the web UI, but that change is not being reflected locally in windows\
<nessita> mandel: any clues?
<adorilson> dobey: ok. I'll fix
<mandel> nessita: first time I see that… is it a udf or a folder inside root?
<nessita> mandel: folder inside root, I haven't tested UDF's yet. Hum, looking at the logs I see an exception
<nessita> OSError
<nessita> mandel: will file bug
<mandel> nessita: ok, that is good :)
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<nessita> you need reviews from me, for the normpath thingy?
<mandel> nessita: let me check
<nessita> (or anything else)
<mandel> nessita: yes please normpath is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802738/+merge/66292
<nessita> ralsina_lunch: swap day re-swapped
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita: there is an explanation of why abspath is used as a TODO, the branch that fixes tritcask is approved so I'll file a low level bug pointing to those todo comments
<nessita> mandel: please!
<mandel> nessita: also, can you let me know your bug, I think i'll fix that one faster than the one of the events
<mandel> which seems to be easy.. and event mask is missing
<nessita> mandel: the OSError? yes, will report that before the review, on sec
<mandel> nessita: do you know which changes where made regarding pyinotify? it could be realted since I use the same masks
<nessita> mandel: no idea, no
<nessita> mandel: bug #803507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803507 in ubuntuone-client "OSError when deleting a folder (windows version) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803507
<nessita> brb
<mandel> nessita: great! that is a piss of cake, os.listdir is appending / instead of os.path.sep, we have to apend it so that listdir does not behave like a retard :)
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> even when he's not trying to be offensive... ;)
<thisfred> o wait, strike that I didn't read the whole sentence.
<mandel> thisfred: I should have said piece, I dont know what I was thinking...
 * mandel looks at the second monitor… no piss porn there...
<nessita> mandel: for future coding, I've notice you use different names for the test cases. I've seen FooTestCase, FooTests and TestFoo
<nessita> mandel: if possible, please let's use FooTestCase
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: setUp in TestSpecialOSCalls is not needed, can you please remove?
<mandel> nessita: yes
<nessita> mandel: that would be all from eye-review, now I'll branch and run tests
<mandel> nessita: I'll wait to push the branchin case you have more omments
<nessita> mandel: while tests run, I would like you to analize http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635142/, that log is from this last run in w7. The OSError is the reported above, but there are several WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified: '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\empty'
<mandel> nessita: sees to be a diff issue… I wonder did you get those paths in your machine when you performed the sync?
<nessita> yes
<mandel> nessita: hm.. interesting, is there a way were we can find a better trace for one of those?
<mandel> nessita: I'd say that is a diff bug altogether, but at leadt we not that _idx_path has the correct info
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean by better trace? those logs are in DEBUG mode, not sure what else I can provide :-)
<mandel> nessita: true… I'd like to know who is callig the stat method
<mandel> seems to be VM, I'll grep for it
<nessita> mandel: good news is that the only other Error there is the already known
<nessita> 23:736:exceptions.KeyError: 'Unhandled Event in INotify: <Event dir=True mask=0x40000020 maskname=IN_OPEN|IN_ISDIR name=images path=. pathname=\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\images wd=0 >'
<nessita> mandel: so, :-)
<nessita> mandel: I'll work a little on running the control panel tests on windows, to detect all possible paths issues. Then I'll do some testing with UDF and shares
<mandel> nessita: yes, I do you know why is that one? we are dealing with opening folders, which is something that pyinotify does not care about :)
<mandel> nessita: I'm working on that event one right now
<nessita> mandel: not sure what you're asking me if I know about. Can you please re-ask? Also, branch approved, so please push fixes before landing (beh, actually seeking another review)
<mandel> nessita: nothing, I was saying I know how to fix it :)
<nessita> great!
<ralsina_lunch> nessita: swap-swap-day ap-ap-proved
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> no, lunchtime!
 * nessita -> brbs
<mandel> ralsina, alecu: I need one more review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802738/+merge/66292
<ralsina> mandel: on it ASAP
<mandel> ralsina: I think you already did it, is the one you were not sure about
<ralsina> yes, want to see the new diff and that's all
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel> cool
 * mandel afternoon dog walk
<dobey> meh
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> nessita: small problem using the "add folder" button: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49186/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> ralsina: right, we don't have (yet) integration with syncdaemontool in windows
<nessita> ralsina: let me build a branch for that right now
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then it works ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you plaese file a bug so I work on that?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, bug #803560
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803560 in ubuntuone-control-panel "AddFolderButton calls unimplemented get_root_dir method in sd_client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803560
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: great work setting the tag properly! :-)
 * ralsina learns eventually
<karni> You Android guys! Check out Ubuntu One Files for Android :) https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ubuntuone.android.files
<thisfred> nessita: alecu-lunch dobey: no idea why or for how long, but the launcher does not work for me on natty in that I never get to see the progress bar, or anything else I set on it, even though the code does not fail. Even when I don't use our own code. Can any of you test this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635202/
<thisfred> did we change/break the .desktop file maybe?
<dobey> thisfred: well i don't have an 11.04 system with unity. does the same problem occur in oneiric?
<nessita> thisfred: not that I know of
<thisfred> dobey: please try it on oneiric too
<thisfred> I'll do the same
<nessita> (ie I don't think we broke the .desktop file)
<nessita> thisfred: I can test when I boot my natty VM, where I run unity
<dobey> thisfred: maybe i'm not understanding the problem them. are you saying that this code itself doesn't work?
<thisfred> dobey: it does not error, but no progress bar shows up
<adorilson>  dobey: do you means this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635188/ ?
<dobey> thisfred: so there is no main loop set up in that script...
<dobey> thisfred: which tells me the dbus stuff doesn't actually get called there
<thisfred> oh god
<thisfred> thx :)
<thisfred> nessita: false alarm, most likely
<thisfred> I'm testing out of context again
<nessita> thisfred: OH
<thisfred> dobey: still weird that the properties get set though
<nessita> thisfred: let me know
<dobey> adorilson: hi, no, that is also incorrect
<thisfred> dobey: and I still don't see a progress bar when uploading/downloading
<thisfred> but that may have a different cause then
<dobey> adorilson: 'some string {} says something {}'.format(first, second) for example
<dobey> thisfred: they objects internally probably get properties set, but those properties probably don't sent over the bus to the server :)
<dobey> thisfred: fait accompli of python :)
<thisfred> dobey: when I add DBusGMainloop(set_as_default=True) it still does not work
<thisfred> dobey: fait accompli?
<ralsina> nessita: is your new branch like "milanesas para todos"? ;-)
<nessita> lol
<adorilson> dobey: ok. a second
<dobey> thisfred: did you create and run a main loop?
<dobey> thisfred: or just make that one call?
<thisfred> I just made that call
<thisfred> so do I need a gtk mainloop?
<dobey> thisfred: so, the Unity stuff is going through a C library, not through Python, so the DBus bits don't complain like they would normally
<dobey> thisfred: the DBusGMainLoop isn't going to do anything in this case, really. but you do have to create and run a glib main loop
<thisfred> or complain when they wouldn't normally. The counter is wonky for instance
<dobey> thisfred: mistakes would probably be more obvious were you using C instead. using gir through python can be odd sometimes :)
<thisfred> dobey: yeah works with glib MainLoop, never mind the dolt in the corner
<thisfred> eating the paste
<dobey> thisfred: if it's not working from syncdaemon, i think maybe there's another issue
<dobey> i know i've definitely seen it working before :)
<thisfred> yeah, me too, so I wonder
<ralsina> nessita: done adding the u1cp widgets to the wizard, I will be blocked on bug #803560 pretty soon. No worries though, I can switch to improving the SSO UI until you have it ready.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803560 in ubuntuone-control-panel "sd_client code should be multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803560
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> thisfred: have you compared nightlies vs. what's in 11.04?
<nessita> ralsina: did you implement all the calling the backend to validate and creating a folder? (if so, wow)
<ralsina> nessita: no, because since it throws exception when I click the button there's no point
<ralsina> nessita: I will do it for the default folders I add, and then I am blocked
<thisfred> dobey: not yet, but I'm not 100% convinced there is a problem yet. Trying to find a good test case
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<adorilson> dobey: and now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/635218/
<adorilson> see that I'm respect the 80 columns
<dobey> adorilson: you don't need the \ continuation there; and the .format( should be on the same line that the string literal ends on, and put the arguments to format() on the next line
<adorilson> dobey: like this
<adorilson> 'Unable to generate python module {py_file}'
<adorilson>         ' for resource file {qrc_file}'.format(
<adorilson>         py_file=py_file, qrc_file=qrc_file)
<adorilson> ?
<dobey> yep
<adorilson> finally...
<dobey> with correct whitespace alignment. if you have pep8 and pylint (ubuntuone-dev-tools) installed, you should run ./run-tests and it will run both
 * mandel back
<nessita> ralsina: so, I'm pushing the branch with the needed changes. You should notice that this will no work on windows just yet, since we need to have all the pieces working (and we need the HUGE work that alecu is doing). What I mean is: in order this to work, you'd need both ussoc and latest syncdaemon running in your env to be able to run this code (I'm not sure that is possible at the moment)
<nessita> on the other hand, I'll be testing that shortly
<ralsina> nessita: no problem, I have the code written on my side, block on that and can context switch
<nessita> perfect
<ralsina> Any reviews pending? I have a free hour!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm about to
<ralsina> nessita: good. I'll go set up the mate
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/sd-client-for-everyone/+merge/66368
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: any reviews for ralsina or me?
<nessita> mandel: I just reported bug #803591 as Medium, so you can fix when possible (no priority)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803591 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Logs shoul not be stored under "Temporary Internet Files" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803591
<mandel> nessita: nearly done with the events bug, trying to find a decent wayt to test it
<nessita> mandel: no problem
<adorilson> dobey: I'm having problems with ./setup build (and ./run-tests too) :-/
<nessita> ralsina: I'll give the current code in windows-installer a IRL round of tests, so be prepared
 * nessita wants to use this last hour of ralsina's time :-P
 * ralsina looks for his helmet
<dobey> adorilson: what problems?
<adorilson> dobey: Segmentation fault (core image recorded)
<nessita> ralsina: ẁhat should I install for 'intlool-update'?
<ralsina> nessita: no idea. Works anyway.
<dobey> adorilson: oh. uhm, do you have backtraces?
<dobey> nessita: intltool
<ralsina> nessita: although of course that means we don't have translations
<nessita> dobey: as with easy_install?
<dobey> nessita: no, it is not a python thing
<ralsina> dobey: I installed intltool on windows and I have no idea where intltool-update is :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's a gettext thing
<dobey> ralsina: how did you install it?
 * ralsina reads notes...
<nessita> ralsina: ARGH, the reactor exploded
<ralsina> nessita: that sounds bad
<dobey> well, building it on windows requires mingw/cygwin and all the autotools stuff; but the scripts should run if everything is installed
<ralsina> forget about intltool on windws. I had installed gettext
<adorilson> dobey: no. this is the only output
<ralsina> hahaha, "I will make a release for windows son" (dobey, 2005) :-D
<ralsina> http://osdir.com/ml/freedesktop.intltool/2005-04/msg00003.html
<ralsina> s/son/soon/
<dobey> ralsina: release != build for win32 :)
<nessita> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635246/
<dobey> ralsina: intltool now works on win32 (as of that release), though
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> was one of the requirements to making evolution builds on windows, back in the day :)
<alecu> nessita, pong
<ralsina> nessita: whoa.
<nessita> dobey: SO YOU KNOW WINDOWS
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting this when running ralsina's installer, is what you got as well? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635246/
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> i know some of my games require windows to run :)
<alecu> nessita, yes. That looks like txnamedpipes repeating some lines
<ralsina> anyway, we don't really need intltool on windows, we can use it on linux
<adorilson> dobey: BTW, can you aprove this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/635239/
<dobey> ralsina: well, don't need it now, but if we want to provide translations… :)
<dobey> adorilson: did you commit and push it, in your branch?
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: in case this adds up any info, I'll say that this happens every single time for me. But I don't think that gives any further clue.
<ralsina> dobey: why would we have to do the translations on the windows boxes? We can extract the strings and translate as usual.
<dobey> adorilson: the whitespace alignment looks alightly off, but i can't tell if that's due to the diff formatting or not
<nessita> ralsina: is it intended that the "close this window and setup later" in in the left corner, instead pf right corner?
<dobey> ralsina: well i'm sure chinese users might want to see chinese in the UI for example :)
<ralsina> nessita: yes. Wireframe.
<nessita> ralsina: and then, the sign in screen shows 2 entry text widgets and a button, but everything is "blank" (no text anywhere)
<dobey> ralsina: but i think translations are an aside at the moment, as well. we've not been particularly good about keeping them updated
<ralsina> nessita: the empty labels/buttons are because your SSO is not running, AFAK
<nessita> ralsina: it is
<nessita> I can triple confirm it is
<ralsina> nessita: then it's not connecting to it. Do you get ENOENT on the wizard console?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, I keep getting the KeyError: 2
<adorilson> dobey: the formatting is ok. do you means the 11 and 12 lines ?
<ralsina> nessita: Then it's crashing before connecting, I suppose
<dobey> adorilson: yes, it's not aligned with the previous line.
<nessita> ralsina: okis. Question, does your code check for current credentials in the system? is asking me to login and I'm already logged in to Ubuntu One
<ralsina> nessita: doesn't check because you are not supposed to run it after you have credentials, and because it makes it harder to test
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll file a bug to fix this later, since we can't expect people not running this without credentials. Is not needed to tweak now.
<adorilson> dobey: review http://paste.ubuntu.com/635249/
<ralsina> nessita: that line has probably one or two nots too many for my parser, but ... ok? ;-)
<dobey> adorilson: can you commit/push in your proposed branch please
<nessita> ralsina: hehe, I meant we can deal with this later, but I'll file the bug to not forget
<ralsina> nessita: sure, assgn to me as triaged
<nessita> :-)
 * ralsina doesn't want to add 'clear credentials' step to his already excessive IRL test instructions yet
<nessita> ralsina: nonono, i agree
<adorilson> dobey: ok. I'll change the others %-notation in this same method, before. all right?
<dobey> adorilson: i don't think it's necessary to do that, as they are unrelated to the bug
<nessita> bug #803595
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803595 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Wizard does not check for credentials already in the system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803595
<adorilson> dobey: ok. I do this after
<nessita> ralsina: did you got my link for review? may be lost since you went for mate when I pasted it
<ralsina> nessita: missed it. On it now1
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> adorilson: i think it's something we need to do in all our projects, so probably should have some grandiose bug for converting everything to use .format() instead
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: can you merge this: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802726 with trunk and test that is solves the issue with the events?
<nessita> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think I will have time before I have to stop
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: I'v added tests, but they are the filesystem ones and will be annoying
<mandel> ralsina: EOD?
<ralsina> mandel: I have to EOD very early because of E_NO_NANNY
<mandel> ralsina: ouch
<nessita> mandel: I can try it
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
<ralsina> nessita: I am trying your sd_client branch and there is still some linuxisms there: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49192/
<ralsina> nessita: or it may be just a case of me not having something in PATH
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: is a bug! let me fix it, I need to import from platform
<dobey> hmm, goals eh
<adorilson> dobey: pushed
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635265/ <- any ideas about this? happening on lucid in sso trunk
<nessita> dobey: looking
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> ralsina: running tests, about to push
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: have you been using the zomg tag in the latests bug you reported?
<nessita> dobey: httplib2 backport/sru issue?
<mandel> nessita: I remember one about an illegal path but I cannot find it
<nessita> dobey: looks like a dns(ish) issue or similar
<mandel> nessita: it was of the form WindowsError illegal\path\like\this/*.*
<nessita> mandel: yes, I have. How are you searching?
<ralsina> dobey: the only way for urllib2 to give that error is have "ftp:" as the URL, AFAIK
<mandel> nessita: by tag
<nessita> mandel: under which project?
<dobey> nessita: why is it trying to hit the network at all in the test though? :)
<dobey> and i haven't backported httplib2
<mandel> nessita: ubuntuone-client
<dobey> and lucid has 0.6.0-1
<nessita> mandel: http://bit.ly/laUrZs
<nessita> mandel: anyways, the bug was bug #803507 (and it has the tag)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803507 in ubuntuone-client "OSError when deleting a folder (windows version) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803507
<dobey> nessita: and all the changes in 10.10/11.04 to python-httplib2 are all packaging changes afaict "build with python3 support, use dh_python2, etc…"
<nessita> dobey: oh, is that a test run? sound weird
<dobey> nessita: yep, see line 1 in the pastebin :)
<mandel> nessita: your launchpad foo is better than mine :)
<nessita> dobey: so looks like a patching issue, maybe setUp/tearDown not correctly used?
<dobey> hrmm, maybe
<nessita> dobey: we patch urllib in setUp
<nessita> dobey: so this smells like related to that. I can help debug, but not today, sorry :-(
<dobey> nessita: is the patch from mocker, or from twisted?
<nessita> dobey: twisted
<dobey> ok
<nessita> ralsina: pushing
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 178.
<ralsina> nessita: cool, pulling :-)
<nessita> mandel: OH. I created a folder from windows, and added a bmp in it. The directory was created in my cloud, but the file was not :-(
<nessita> mandel: gathering logs now
<nessita> mandel: syncdaemon seems to be stucked somehow, since is still in WORKING state, but nothing is being actually done
<mandel> nessita: that could be tha cache… but 100 other things too :(
<ralsina> nessita: goes further, get this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49193/ --- and I have to go pick up the kid
<nessita> ralsina: ack]
<ralsina> See you later #ubuntuone!
<nessita> ralsina: if you read this later, that is now related to syncdaemon code
<nessita> ralsina: so, is the thing I mentioned before, we need all the pieces of the puzzle running together in order to the control panel to work
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu: EOD for me, 21:21 see you all tom
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> we don't patch urllib
<nessita> dobey: we do! let me find that for you
<dobey> not in test_account.py anyway, but i am debugging :)
<dobey> and it's a file:// url on 11.04 in the test at least, so hrmm
<nessita> oh
<dobey> i at least do have lucid available to test a few things on, since i have a server :)
<dobey> huh
<dobey> and it's a file:// url on lucid too
<dobey> wtf.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> adorilson: you didn't need to resubmit the proposal, btw
<thisfred> dobey: I'm trying to test on oneiric, but having some weird trouble: I cannot connect: I threw away the token, then I thought I had the wrong password maybe to authenticate the device, asked for and got a new one, but whenever I enter it, I see the string 'An exception representing an authentication failure'  in red, which is a terrible error message. (Looks like we're showing an exception doc string??)
<thisfred> this is the control panel, obviously
<thisfred> I also see *two* icons in the launcher, does the login dialog really need its own icon?
<dobey> thisfred: and you have the latest stuff?
<thisfred> I am dist upgraded with nightlies
<dobey> thisfred: the SSO dialog is a separate process/application/not-specific-to-u1
<thisfred> hm ok
<thisfred> ugly, but I suppose we have to live with that
<dobey> so yes it does need its own icon, but the icon it has might suck
<dobey> and we should fix that icon
<thisfred> oh, and now my machine rebooted itself. I'm thinking the control panel is the least of my worries
<thisfred> I still get: runtime directory '/run/udev' not writeable
<thisfred> on every boot
<dobey> i do too
<thisfred> oh ok
<dobey> i think it's trying to do something before root is remounted
<nessita> alecu, someone else, can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/sd-client-for-everyone/+merge/66368 ?
<thisfred> also it seems to take a random selection of indicators to show each section
<thisfred> nessita: I'll take one
<nessita> thisfred: GENIAL!
<nessita> thisfred: test IRL would be to confirm both -gtk and -qt panels are working properly
<thisfred> kk
<alecu> nessita, can we trade? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qtreactor/+merge/66380
<nessita> alecu: of course!
 * nessita reviews
<nessita> alecu: question, shouldn't we calling app.exit() the same?
<nessita> on shutdown, that is
<alecu> nessita, I think not, but let me check.
<nessita> ack
<nessita> alecu: other question, shouldn't the show_gui use the qtreator? (importing only from twisted.internet import reactor will install the default reactor)
<alecu> nessita, I think we should not, but let me check.
<ralsina> Calling app.quit() is not necessary unless you called app.exec_()
<adorilson> dobey: ok. it is my first time with bazar and code.launchpad
<dobey> adorilson: sure. good time for you to learn then :)
<adorilson> yeap
<alecu> nessita, I just double checked, and roberto is right: we don't need the app.exit anymore.
<nessita> alecu: thanks for checking. Any thoughts on the show_gui question?
<alecu> nessita, show_gui.py does not need the qt reactor, because it does not show any gui.
<alecu> nessita, it just calls sso thru pb+tcp
<nessita> alecu: you, clever. Thanks.
<nessita> alecu: approving
<ralsina> alecu: need a second review?
<thisfred> I also like the new feature in oneiric where when the screenaver locks your screen, and you don't enter your password in time, it's locked forever, saying 'time expired'
<nessita> ralsina: did you see my comment re your last paste? I mostly want to be sure you understand where we're at with this integration
<alecu> nessita, anyway: I tested if the qtreactor needed the app.exit by adding the qtreactor to show_gui, and watching it shut down cleanly.
<nessita> alecu: right
<alecu> ralsina, sure, a second review is appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qtreactor/+merge/66380
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I was just seing how far that went. I think it may go a bit farther if syncdaemon were running at the time
<nessita> ralsina: lol
<ralsina> nessita: so, I am about to +1 that branch
<nessita> alecu: I was asking since the controlpanel, which only calls reactor.stop, does not stops when closing the app, but between 10 seconds to 60 seconds later
<nessita> on linux
<alecu> nessita, on linux!
<nessita> I added app.quit when doing a test and that will not work either, and what you and ralsina say, explain why it did not help
<nessita> alecu: yeap (controlpanel that is)
<nessita> alecu: I *think* (hand waving) that the webclient is preventing the reactor to fully stop
<alecu> nessita, hmmm... no ideas yet.
 * ralsina proposes killing our own PID (jk)
<nessita> becasue when I ctrl+c the process, I get webclient traces
<alecu> ralsina, os.seppuku?
<nessita> but who knows if that is just coincidence
<ralsina> alecu: exactly!
<ralsina> nessita: is that with the qt-based web client?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, control-panel-qt on linux
<ralsina> nessita: that uses threads, I think
<nessita> ralsina: threads where?
<alecu> ralsina, we never ended up moving to the qt-based web client, I think. We'll probably revisit that after moving all to qtreactor.
<ralsina> Ok, forget it ithen ;-)
<alecu> we are currently using the twisted web client.
<dobey> ah-hah!
<nessita> thisfred: I will leave the name StatusMockDBusSyncDaemon since is from existent code... if that's ok with you
<dobey> nessita: i found the problem, but no idea why it was working on newer versions of ubuntu :(
<nessita> alecu: no review needed, thisfred made one and ralsina is approving as well
<thisfred> nessita: yeah sure
<nessita> dobey: shoot
<ralsina> reactor.stop() is supposed to kill any pending perations, right?
<alecu> nessita, cool, thanks.
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/sd-client-for-everyone/+merge/66368
<alecu> ralsina, yes, reactor.stop should cancel pending operations. Anyway, I'll check it tomorrow when I get to control panel on windows.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qtreactor/+merge/66380
<nessita> alecu: I loved that last sentence from you!
<dobey> nessita: 'file:///%s' % path
<nessita> ralsina: if you still have a review slot, a trivial one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-803598/+merge/66383
<ralsina> nessita: sure, kid fell asleep because he had swimming lessons today :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I need to clean up the logs in windows a bit, if we want to debug stuff that are happening
<ralsina> yes, the debug logs are monstrous
<nessita> ralsina: swimming + ear infection is not a winner combo, but what do I know, I'm not a parent :-D
<ralsina> nessita: earplugs!
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> dobey: @more
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> It's that or he was not going to school
 * ralsina was a competitive swimmer with chronic ear infections for ohh.... 3 years.
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't like having 4 slashes
<ralsina> nessita: +1 seems trivial to me
<nessita> dobey: you fixing please?
<nessita> dobey: nessita reviews
<ralsina> that should use urljoin instead of %
 * alecu was a /competent/ swimmer once upon a time.
<dobey> nessita: yes, filing a bug and fixing
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: well, I competed, doesn't mean I won much ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I know you competed, was just joking :-)
<ralsina> alecu: :-)
<dobey> swimming is for fish
<ralsina> dobey: fishes are for eating. Therefore, swiming is for eating?
<dobey> things that swim are for eating
<dobey> also, some things that don't swim
<ralsina> the saying here is "anything that walks can be barbecued". Then again, we do barbecue fish also.
<dobey> well, some fish can walk
<dobey> so it's a win
<nessita> alecu: any special instruction to install qt4reactor on windows? or just install git and clone inside the repo?
<ralsina> nessita: installing git on windows is not exactly trivial :-(
<dobey> download snapshot tarball from github
<dobey> extract, move on
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, thanks
<ralsina> alecu: merge failed with lint about qt4 reactor import error
<alecu> nessita, since I share my linux fs with the VM, I just symlink the cloned folder.
<nessita> alecu: ah...
<alecu> nessita, I guess that you can install it on lib/site-packages
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, I'm eoding now since I need to cook dinner for some guests
<nessita> see ya tomorrow, crowd!
 * nessita will send report in a few minutes
<alecu> bye!
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<thisfred> dog o'clock!
<thisfred> later all
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-urlerror/+merge/66392 is trivial when you see it. :)
<dobey> ok, i am off. good evening all!
<Monotoko> hey guys...has Ubuntu One Contact for the iPhone been pulled?
<beuno> Monotoko, it has
<Monotoko> beuno, ahhh...how come?
<beuno> Monotoko, http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943
<Monotoko> beuno, I see...thank you very much
#ubuntuone 2011-06-30
<nessita> dobey: approved, but with a comment to fix a wrong docstring
<tntc> The ubuntu one mobile player supports m4a, but doesn't grab album info and stuff?
<tntc> (on Android)
<igormorgado> hello! how can I mount/sync my ubuntu one storage in a computer without X/Gnome? any howtos? which package? i cannot find u1sync in 11.04. any tips?
<mandel> morning
<fagan> be back in an hour need to get milk
<fagan> (and other bits and bobs but wont be that long)
<mandel> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> mandel: pong
<mandel> Chipaca: do you have any clue of a mode similar to r+w to be used with os.fdopen? r+w is an illegal mode on windows..
<Chipaca> mandel: 1 sec
<Chipaca> mandel: r+w is an unspecified mode anywhere
<Chipaca> mandel: you want either r+, w+, or a+
<Chipaca> w+ truncates the file, a+ is read-and-append. You probably want r+.
<mandel> Chipaca: ok, I wonder how has r+w has worked 'til now...
<Chipaca> mandel: massive good luck?
<Chipaca> mandel: also, it works on ubuntu :)
<Chipaca> but it's not specified
<Chipaca> so up to the platform coders
<Chipaca> unix people seem to have taken the DWIM approach
<Chipaca> bah, i dunno
<Chipaca> r+w has two different possible interpretations, you see
<Chipaca> so erroring out is quite reasonable :)
<mandel> Chipaca: yes, I suppose we meant r+ I'll change it and will run the tests to see
<duanedesign> morning!
<duanedesign> .5
<Chipaca> .5?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: was supossed to be /5 :P
<Chipaca> heh
<duanedesign> not awake 10 minutes and i have my first typo
<Chipaca> duanedesign: that sounds about right
<Chipaca> mandel: r+b, right?
<mandel> Chipaca: yes, stupid EOL on windows..
<Chipaca> mandel: here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc
<mandel> Chipaca: que grande!
<karni> We broke 1000 downloads of the files app in less than 16 hours
<karni> Currently 1068 total installs :)
<mandel> karni: well done!
<karni> mandel: Thanks Mandel!
<mandel> karni: but why do you own that many phones?
<mandel> :P
<karni> mandel: :D
<duanedesign> karni: awesome \0/
<karni> duanedesign: \o/ :)
<duanedesign> karni: i was just about to tweet about that
<karni> =)
 * mandel at the bank will be back soon
<ralsina> morning!
<duanedesign> o/
<ralsina> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> howdy
<duanedesign> going to be a hot one here today
<duanedesign> 103F
 * mandel walks dog....
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> mandel: I'm reviewing your branch
<mandel> nessita: great
<nessita> mandel: trivial needs fixing:
<nessita> Docstring should be written as a command, so these two needs fixing:
<nessita> """Performs the file...
<nessita> """Returns if an...
<mandel> nessita: which branch?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802726/+merge/66373
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> mrning nessita
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: can I also get reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803507/+merge/66418
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: hello
<mandel> nessita: changes made
<ralsina> nessita: I am a bit blocked because design has told me there are updates for the wireframes, because they were working directly on the visual designs, and there is no "master document" we can refer to right now. I am waiting to see what the changes are, and should have them soon.
<nessita> ralsina: hum
<nessita> ralsina: ideally, we should not be getting updates from design right now, we can't be changing the UI at this point... do you know what kind of changes are they?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet. I hope it's nothing major. It was mentioned in the context of the installer, though. And since the installer doesn't yet match the wireframes...
<mandel> yes, is kinda late for that...
<nessita> ralsina: your work so far on the installer, was based on signed off wireframes?
<ralsina> nessita: I had on one hand signed off texts, and on the other, the 2.5 wireframes, which I asked design whether those were the ones I should follow, ad was told yes.
<nessita> ralsina: was that conversation via email?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<ralsina> nessita: apparently not mail. I think it was in mumble in budapest, in our room?
<ralsina> "our" I mean my, with you present
<nessita> ralsina: if it was, I wasn't there, I left for the airport as soon as we finish the control panel wireframes
<nessita> ralsina: ok, we need to confirm we're working on signed off specs, otherwise is our bad to have things moving without that :-/
<ralsina> agreed.
<nessita> ralsina: let's talk about that in the mumble. In the mean time, what are you working on while blocked?
<ralsina> I will take care of this. However, this is only about the installer, so it's not TERRIBLY hard to fix right now.
<ralsina> nessita: can't mumble, kid asleep next room :-(
<nessita> ralsina: in "the mumble", the one we have after the stand up :-)
<ralsina> nessita: oh, ok
<ralsina> I may have something more solid by that time
<ralsina> What I can work with: there are some pretty basic things in the SSO UI that need work, that should fill a couple of hours
<nessita> ralsina: such as?
<ralsina> like the error dialog shows the repr of the error dict
<nessita> oh, right
<nessita> ralsina: do you have any spec about how to handle that?
<nessita> mandel: also: Text conflict in ubuntuone/platform/windows/filesystem_notifications.py
<mandel> ralsina: and some review for me :)
<ralsina> nessita: I thinkI have it on lisette's docs. I am looking now
<ralsina> mandel: yes, and reviews :-)
<mandel> nessita: hmm ok I'll take are of that/
<mandel> ha, is an empty line.. lame
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: I really do not see how I can add extra tests for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803622/+merge/66425 it is covered by the action_q tests...
<nessita> mandel: if you had to fix something then it was obviously not covered :-P (haven't seen the diff yet)
<ralsina> nessita: r+w is undefined, but it works on Linux
<ralsina> and by "it works" I mean "it works like r+b"
<nessita> mandel: I think you should add a test and confirm that os.fdopen was called with r+b instead r+w
<ralsina> So on linux the change is a no-op
<nessita> ralsina: right, but we need to avoid the possible regression
<ralsina> exactly, so patch open and see the args
<mandel> aggg
<nessita> mandel: os.fdopen can be patched with no further issues
<mandel> nessita: I know.. but I'm lazy
<mandel> anyway, conflict resolved
<nessita> mandel: DON'T be :-)
<nessita> mandel: trust me, everything can be tested. Chipaca taught me that. But you the right to complain about that for a while (not for toooo long)
<nessita> you "have"...
<mandel> I'll do it… still a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: for every test we write, a little kitten gets its wings or something like that.
<nessita> mandel: can you please remove the extra line you added in platform/windows/filesystem_notifications.py, right before
<nessita>      @longpath(paths_indexes=[1])
<nessita>     def _path_is_dir(self, path):
<ralsina> OTOH, since this change is platform-dependent, we could just instantiate that class in a windows-specific test. If it passes, it's not regressed ;-)
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: explicit is better than implicit :-) so, having a dedicated test stating what we are about, is easy for the next one reading and understanding the code
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: we also have the start method implemented looking at the reg to get the installation path: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sdtool_start_method/+merge/66448
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but basically, if the tests were ran on windows, this *would* have been caught by all of them.
<nessita> ralsina: True
<ralsina> So the underlying problem was "tests didn't work on windows", not lack of coverage.
<mandel> exactly :)
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I agree. But when committing a fix to the repo, is even better if we have a test ensuring that the change is correct (and remains correct in the future)
<nessita> so, I think we all agree :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, convinced :-)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: one of the main issue for not running the tests is bug 760518
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760518 in ubuntuone-client "All tests are broken on Windows when trying to remove the tests files (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760518
<mandel> I could move to fix that one so that we can see most of the tets running and passing
<nessita> mandel: do you have something else in your plate before that?
<nessita> like, any other pending bug
<mandel> nessita: I have 4 branches for review and I think bug 802498 should be addressed first
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<mandel> nessita: also, I'd like to see if after those merges we start uploading files, maybe they were making the q to screw up for some reason
<nessita> mandel: hum, so I'm not understanding what you will be working next
<mandel> nessita: add tests for r+b and move to bug 802498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<mandel> nessita: if I have time, make tests run on windows
<mandel> or some other bug if needed
<nessita> mandel: makes sense. I'm testing branches on windows as well (IRL), so I'm a bit slower today
<mandel> nessita: ok, no problem when the bug fixes I have added land I'd like to do a IRL to see if we do update files or is a diff bug
<mandel> I'm going to grab some early food, will be back in 20 min or so
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803507/+merge/66418
<nessita> 6 minutes to stand up!
<spacebug-> Hello again. I still have the problems with big files not being uploaded. (from the program that is. Web upload works great). Last time I was here, my files said to have been uploaded to the server but had 0 bytes content. Now I installed the ubuntu one file app for my android yeterday and when loggin in on that I also the my big files uploaded with 0 bytes content. The u1sdtool and my ubuntyuone indicator both tells me file
<spacebug-> is being uploaded and I see the % go up to 100%. 'u1sdtool --current-transfer' gives bytes written = deflated size. Still the folder never gets synced and transfer is never really done. Sometimes (at random it seems), moving the file out of the dir 'Ubuntu One' and restarting with 'u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c' seems to work, and sometimes not. Small files always work, they get uploaded and synced instantly (even during a big file
<spacebug-> 'hang')
<fagan> moi
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, mandel, dobey, thisfred?
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<spacebug-> oh, a meeting going on?
<fagan> spacebug-: for a few mins
<nessita> spacebug-: yeah, no worries
<ralsina> spacebug: it's our daily standup, will take 10 minutes or so
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> I waint ;)
<fagan> go?
<nessita> go!
<fagan> WORK IN PROGRESS
<fagan> * rst port of the tutorial pages
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita:  go
<nessita> DONE: lots of syncdaemon @ windows testing! finally. Also: bug #803598, bug #803560
<nessita> TODO: bug #803228, more IRL testing and debugging
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803598 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: log is too crowded with "Processing events with threashold" messages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803598
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803560 in ubuntuone-control-panel "sd_client code should be multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803560
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803228 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Make test run and pass on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803228
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, worked on bug #800376 (blocked by sd_client), finished bug #800381, started bug #803661 and bug #803677
<ralsina> (blocked by design updates), expense report, cleaned Canonicaladmin queue.
<ralsina> TODO: check updates from design, finish pending bugs, continue SSO cleanup or wizard workflow, whatever unblocks first.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: mostly
<ralsina> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #803638, reviews, bug #803475
<dobey> λ TODO: objectives, more bug fixing/triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800381 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "sync now or later" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800381
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803661 in ubuntu-sso-client "The Qt existing user login widget is incomplete. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803677 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Make the "current user sign in" page match the design wireframe (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803638 in ubuntu-sso-client "[nightlies] Tests failing on Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803638
<dobey> thisfred: your roll
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803475 in lazr.restfulclient (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on python-simplejson (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803475
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #762722 TODO: Test and wrap #762722 fix BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<nessita> mandel?
<nessita> alecu?
<nessita> iuuuuhuuuu
<mandel> one sec
<mandel> DONE: fix for bug 801277 bug 803828 bug 803507 bug 803622 and bug 802726
<mandel> TODO: add tests for bug fix 803622 and bug 802498
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801277 in ubuntuone-client "The start method is not implemented in the windows sdtool (affects: 1) (heat: 62)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803828 in ubuntuone-client "Tests in test\windows\tests_tools do not restore the mocked objects (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803828
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803507 in ubuntuone-client "OSError when deleting a folder (windows version) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803622 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: InvalidMode ('r+w') (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803622
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802726 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError (Unhandled Event in INotify) in ubuntuone\syncdaemon\filesystem_notifications.py (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802726
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<nessita> any closing comments anyone?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, alecu, Chipaca: meeting in 25 minutes?
<mandel> sure thing
<joshuahoover> fagan: ping
<fagan> joshuahoover: ping
<joshuahoover> fagan: how are faqs and tutorials to rst going?
<nessita> smells like EOM and snal time
<nessita> snack
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> spacebug-: hey there, I've pinged verterok for help
<verterok> spacebug-: hi
<spacebug-> nessita: ah ok tnx
<fagan> joshuahoover: still working on it im going pretty slow today so will have something for friday to show
<nessita> spacebug-: he may be able to help debug your issue
<spacebug-> ok tnx
<spacebug-> hi verterok
<fagan> joshuahoover: its a good bit different to the faq since there are pics too
 * fagan needs a nap 
<verterok> spacebug-: is the upload at 100% for a long time?
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> let me write my notes, and then I'll go "me!"
<spacebug-> verterok: yes, this one has been for 8 hours ort so
<verterok> spacebug-: ok, you'r hitting bug in the server
<joshuahoover> fagan: right, with pics, i got those and put in a branch for muffinresearch...
<verterok> spacebug-: it's a known issue that sometines big uploads get stuck at 100%, we are working on a fix
<joshuahoover> muffinresearch: any thoughts on how fagan should reference the pics in the tutorials as he converts to rst?
<Chipaca> Neoti: yes
<Chipaca> um
<ralsina> I need two reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_803661/+merge/66456 it's pretty simple
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<spacebug-> verterok: ah ok, well good its known and its been worked on
<verterok> spacebug-: sadly, there is no woraround :/
<fagan> joshuahoover: ah ok I thought id stick them in the branch wit mine
<verterok> *workaround
<fagan> joshuahoover: its cool though
<ralsina> joshuahoover: if the images have a known full URL, use that, it's easiest
<joshuahoover> ralsina: right, make sense
<spacebug-> verterok: so I just wait till someone fix the bug?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: you can use relative URLs but it gets very annoying very quick
<verterok> spacebug-: I'm fixing it
<muffinresearch> joshuahoover: is there a merge proposal for your images branch?
<joshuahoover> fagan: here's the branch i gave to muffinresearch: lp:~joshuahoover/ubuntuone-servers/tutorial_images
<spacebug-> verterok: ok ;)
<fagan> ralsina: ah so use full urls thats a good suggestion
<verterok> spacebug-: we arelady have a proposed fix, we are testing it and will be rolledout to productin "soon"
<joshuahoover> muffinresearch: no, i wasn't sure if you wanted me to propose the merge or if you were managing merges on your branch and then doing a bigger merge to trunk
<verterok> spacebug-: "soon" depends on the tests :)
<fagan> joshuahoover: cool will use those names for reference
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: a branch to move ubuntu-sso-client from txnamedpipes to qtreactor (bug #803433). Started a branch to move ubuntuone-client from txnamedpipes to plain windows reactor (bug #803640)
<alecu> TODO: finish moving ubuntuone-client, move ubuntuone-control-panel to qtreactor (bug #803641)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803433 in ubuntu-sso-client "Use qt-reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803433
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803640 in ubuntuone-client "Replace txnamedpipes with the standard twisted reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803640
<fagan> (the names of the images I mean)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803641 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Replace txnamedpipes with the qtreactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803641
<muffinresearch> joshuahoover: it'll be easier to get this into trunk so we can roll it out - that way we'll get the rst pointing at the images on the media server directly
<alecu> sorry I missed the standup.
<spacebug-> verterok: ok good. Just wanted to know that someone knew the problem. I really like the service ;)
<spacebug-> well tnx for now, have a great day everyone!
<fagan> so cool then ill finish it by tomorrow but going for a break now since I need to sleep for a bit
<ralsina> dobey: while I don't usually ask for the second u1-hackers review, I don't approve the branches without it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: just to avoid getting two identical mails
<ralsina> fagan: sleep? it's 2PM!
<dobey> ralsina: if it needs two reviws, you should request it
<ralsina> dobey: ok, will do
<fagan> ralsina: tired, got actually no sleep last night
<ralsina> fagan: working?
<joshuahoover> muffinresearch: care to review? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~joshuahoover/ubuntuone-servers/tutorial_images/+merge/66461
<fagan> slept after work yesterday threw my cycle off a bit
<fagan> ralsina: slow and steady today :)
<fagan> ill get back after a quick rest and get more of this rst port done
<nessita> alecu: FYI, control panel already uses qtreactor
<ralsina> fagan: grmbl. You know, it's part of our job to be *at* our job on the hours we are supposed to. Sleeping regular hours is important.
<fagan> ralsina: Well I will be just taking a break for an hour or 2
<alecu> nessita, did you change it? or did we never ported it to txnamedpipes?
<ralsina> fagan: just something to keep in mind.
<nessita> alecu: we never port it
<fagan> ralsina: sorry about it but id say it would make me a little more productive
<nessita> alecu: hum now that you mention, windows. main may be txn
<alecu> nessita, nice.
<nessita> sorry
 * nessita checks
<ralsina> nessita, alecu; efficiency through procrastination
<alecu> ralsina, I think I better take a nap too
<nessita> alecu: you are right :-) windows.main uses txn
<fagan> but yeah regular sleep is a good thing (I think thats what ralsina was trying to get across)
<fagan> for waking up and being productive and all that
<ralsina> fagan: basically, that sleeping at night and being awake at 2PM is part of being a responsible adult, which is part of the job description :-)
<ralsina> Of course we all have bad nights/days/whatever, so... it happens.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah bad night that sums it up
<thisfred> ralsina: what should we set for target dates? april 12 or oct 12?
<dobey> thisfred: December 21, 2012. You won't be able to do anything after that anyway
<thisfred> can I just put 'rapture'
<dobey> Quetzlcoatl will return
<thisfred> ?
<thisfred> Popocatepetl
<dobey> "Survive the impending alien invasion."
<thisfred> July 4 is X-day, I'm not making any plans beyond that
<thisfred> July 5 I mean
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> July 4 is something else. I forget
<dobey> july 4 is us holiday
<thisfred> Yeah, I lied, I know that
<dobey> something to do with Jeff Goldblum saving us all
<thisfred> with an Apple laptop
<thisfred> and a copy of TDL-4
<dobey> yep
<ralsina> thisfred: it's objectives for the next 12 months.
<thisfred> ralsina: awesome
<dobey> so i got a mail today from someone wanting to buy one of my domains… for $15
<dobey> i think i'll pass
<mandel> nessita: can you re-review this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-802726/+merge/66373
<nessita> sure!
<mandel> nessita: regarding this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sdtool_start_method/+merge/66448 the test were ran on windows, right?
<nessita> mandel: of course :-)
<mandel> oh, that is strange...
<nessita> mandel: hum, maybe PYTHONPATH issues?
<nessita> let me re try
<nessita> mandel: it worked!
<nessita> mandel: seems like I had the PYTHONPATH unset
<nessita> mandel: what I don't like about the test is that notepad is actually, really, opened
<mandel> nessita: I actually wanted to do that to test that with the real subprocess would work
<mandel> with the deferred and all
<nessita> mandel: but we don't want to test subprocess, "subprocess works" is True for us
<nessita> mandel: can we please mock subprocess.Popen? otherwise is not longer a unittest
<mandel> nessita: I can mock it if you want to, is not too hard
<nessita> please... if we want to run this in a bot we may not be able to open IRL stuff
<ralsina> we need a windows port of /bin/true to test that :-)
<nessita> ralsina: mocking Popen will do for now :-) (luckily)
<mandel> ok, I'll do that then :)
<mandel> nessita: the other review, the one about w+b, does it look ok?
<nessita> mandel: yes, about to try it on windows
<mandel> great :)
<mandel> nessita: those tests are broken, make sure you run the command with the -t and the regexp of the tests
<mandel> do you know the commands?
<nessita> mandel: no, can you please add that to the MP?
<mandel> sure
<nessita> mandel: for now I'm testing the IRL syncdaemon
<mandel> nessita: command added
<nessita> syncdaemon running
<nessita> and I see tons of AQ_UPLOAD_STARTED!
<nessita> mandel: guh, uploads are not succeding
<nessita> mandel: but they are going further than before
<mandel> nessita: ok, can you add a bug for that, and I'll do that one right now after the fixes in the merges
<nessita> mandel: sure
<nessita> mandel: ok, I need to run the magic command now :-)
<mandel> nessita: great, landing that will get us a step closer, I have also just pushed the sdtool branch with subprocess being mocked.
<nessita> mandel: yeah. About the upload error I will ask help to facundo, so you keep working in the same path we agreed on
<mandel> ralsina: what about a review for the spaniard: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sdtool_start_method/+merge/66448
<mandel> nessita: sure, I'll try to reproduce the partial  file commit error then
<ralsina> mandel: trade! https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_803661/+merge/66456
<nessita> mandel: great
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<mandel> nessita: which is the bug you filled, jus tto take a quick look and see if there is any thing that rings a bell
<nessita> mandel: can't fill it yet, VM was out of contorl
<nessita> control
<nessita> mandel: I'll let you know, but basically every single UPLOAD was failing with TRY_AGAIN
 * facundobatista is glad to help
<mandel> weird...
<nessita> mandel: does the magic command line need a reactor?
<mandel> nessita: no, did you get an error?
<nessita> yeap, pasting now
<nessita> mandel: paste.ubuntu.com/635813
<mandel> nessita: looks like I do get the tests to run without passing the reactor
<mandel> nessita:  add —reactor=txnp to the command, and please provide the regexp I have and not the name of the testcase, otherwise it won't run any tests
<mandel> u1trial is not that smart, it looks at test names and ignores testcases names
<nessita> why not? -t TestCaseName works on linux
<nessita> mandel: that's a lie! :-)
<nessita> I use test case names all the time
<nessita> or is this a windows thing?
<mandel> nessita: maybe I did a typo, but in mine it did not work...
 * mandel double checks
<nessita> it worked here (passing --reactor=txnp)
<mandel> nessita: ha, I'm stupid I was in the wrong branch…
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> mandel: about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sdtool_start_method/+merge/66448 all tests pass but I *don't* see notepad
<mandel> ralsina: yes, nessita wanted to have that mocked :)
<mandel> ralsina: so you are not meant to see it
<ralsina> mandel: cool then ;-)
 * nessita is always guilty
<ralsina> didn't know it was already mocked, had the old diff
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<ralsina> nessita: this is the current wireframe for the installer, which will be signed off and finalized tomorrow morning https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/10Io1nRr0mGr_EW5mHTKErS6s2oxVnF7uCDdIzuqYB50/edit?hl=en_US
<ralsina> And renamed "Final spec we promise not to change."
<nessita> ralsina: so, that is not the one you've been using :-/
<ralsina> nessita: it's a new copy of the one I have been using + design work + 3 changes
<ralsina> 1) per-folder checkboxes on the local folders page
<ralsina> 2) A wizard-progress widget on the left
<ralsina> 3) there is design, so I can use the assets (or not and leave it for later)
<nessita> ralsina: I will have to trust you on this one (re the amount of changes). Let's remember this for future developments, so we all (I know I didn't confirm this was signed off) work on signed off specs
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> Live and learn.
<ralsina> Better than all the alternatives.
<nessita> or, like fagan would say, live and sleep :-P
<ralsina> ;-)
<nessita> mandel: ./tests/syncdaemon/test_action_queue.py:
<nessita>     5653:  local variable 'tmp' is assigned to but never used
<mandel> O_o on it
<nessita> mandel: from https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803622/+merge/66425
<nessita> mandel: also, did you catch this trivial needs fixing? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803507/+merge/66418
<mandel> yes, on it
<mandel> nessita: do you know which comment to add when you want to disable the var not use message with pyflakes?
<nessita> mandel: I don't think there is a way
<nessita> mandel: can't you assert something on tmp?
<nessita> mandel: or remove "tmp = " altogether
<dobey> mandel: you can't disable specific warnings in pyflakes
<dobey> mandel: if the variable isn't being used, remove the variable :)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> super lame
<dobey> mandel: don't write useless code :)
<dobey> why would you assign to a variable you're not using, anyway?
<mandel> wanted to be clear, but not a big deal
<nessita> mandel: hit me baby one more time!
<nessita> (with reviews)
<mandel> that + twitter status == mandel scared
<mandel> nessita: unused var fixed
<nessita> mandel: approving (the rest will be take care by tarmac)
<dobey> at least it's not google+ status
<nessita> google+: sometimes I'm scared of you!
<mandel> dobey: I wonder how that good that things is… have you seen it?
<dobey> google+? yeah, i am on it. but i don't understand it
<mandel> dobey: what do you mean?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: I could use a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_803661/+merge/66456
<mandel> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803507/+merge/66418 updated
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: on those
<ralsina> nessita: thx
<dobey> mandel: i mean google+ is very weird. it has this thing called "circles"
<dobey> mandel: "friend circle" "family circle" etc…
<dobey> mandel: and the UI is annoying
<mandel> dobey: circles as in circles of friends?
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: like facebook lists
<dobey> instead of groups, they called them circles i guess, and made the UI suck
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, but you can't use lists in fb to restrict privacy; you can use circles for that in google+
<ralsina> dobey: yes you can, in facebook. http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=768
<ralsina> dobey: specifically, http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=12074
<dobey> second one is not relevant since it's assumed if you know what friend lists are, you already have them :)
<thisfred> nessita: re: control panel auth:
<dobey> but ok, so the UI sucks for doing that on FB, so nobody uses it, because it's insanely hard to use
<thisfred> nessita: I cannot connect: I threw away the token, then I thought I had the wrong password maybe to authenticate the device, asked for and got a new one, but whenever I enter it, I see the string 'An exception representing an authentication failure'  in red, which is a terrible error message. (Looks like we're showing an exception doc string??)
<nessita> mandel: directory removed!!!!
<mandel> nessita: is that good or bad?
<nessita> mandel: good, OsError went waya
<mandel> toma
<mandel> !!
<dobey> thisfred: that isn't a docstring
<thisfred> It sure looks like one
<nessita> away
<nessita> thisfred: you have the time wrong?
<nessita> I agree terrible error to show, is not a docstring, is coming from the SSO server
<nessita> thisfred: most likely, your time is off
<dobey> thisfred: well is't a horrible string, yes
<thisfred> nessita: maybe, I have no indicators :)
<nessita> thisfred: bug #703507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703507 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "I can't log in - "an exception representing an authentication failure" (affects: 4) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703507
<nessita> thisfred: "date" on a terminal
<thisfred> nessita: yep it's an hour off
<nessita> thisfred: that, plus all the errors you got re auth failures, indicates time is off
<dobey> problem solved
<nessita> thisfred: oauth does not work without the problem time
<nessita> thisfred: the time thing is way out of our reach. Yes, we should be showing better error messages.
<ralsina> thisfred: meta-whatever, xterm -e "watch date"
<mandel> thisfred: do you still need a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/add-counter
<thisfred> mandel: sure, not urgent, but if you're bored :)
<thisfred> yay u1 works again
<dobey> ralsina: "watch ddate" is more fun
<nessita> ralsina: running you branch on windows now. Can I have some intructions about running tests and IRL test in the MP?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in 1'
<thisfred> man ddate | grep X-Day
<dobey> ok, lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> nessita: added IRL instructions. However, it doesn't show you the page subtitle, because the default is an empty string.
<ralsina> I should add a test that the subtitle is set as the right property of the QWizardPage, right?
<ralsina> dobey, thisfred, one of you who has oneiric, can check bug #803930 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803930 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Services tab fails with: Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.')) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803930
<thisfred> ralsina: was just looking at that
<ralsina> thisfred: cool
<nessita> ralsina: ok, thanks. I tried to run the installer with the new sso, to see if I got the text in the window (I still don't), and I notice that sso complains about the installer trying to register twice. I filed bug #803952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803952 in ubuntuone-windows-installer " Client tried to register twice (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803952
<nessita> ralsina: maybe that's Invalid, I'm not sure, I'm letting you know to debug and triage
<ralsina> nessita: checking that bug right now
<nessita> not urgent, I think
<ralsina> nessita: if you use the installer instead of show_gui you should have a subtitle
<nessita> ralsina: I got no text at all
<nessita> ralsina: and this time they did connect, but SSO complained with that bug
<ralsina> nessita: still not connecting :-(
<ralsina> oh, ok
<nessita> ralsina: you are running latest uSSOc?
<ralsina> nessita: as of early this morning
<ralsina> I'll pull
<nessita> ralsina: I need to ask this: you sure you don't have an older version installed in site-packages?
<ralsina> nessita: I actually install sso every day
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll let you debug that bug (is not top priority, can be later). I'll use show_gui for now
<ralsina> nessita: ok, cool
<nessita> ralsina: oh, tests do not pass on windows
<ralsina> sso tests?
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed that trunk sso and trunk installer don't work together: I get this on the installer console: Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionRefusedError: Connection was refused b
<ralsina> y other side: 10061: WSAECONNREFUSED.
<ralsina> That's because we are not in the same transport/reactor right now. So, need to fix that first
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> alecu: do you have moving the installer to qt4 reactor in your TODO? I am doing it myself now
<nessita> ralsina: yes, sso tests
<ralsina> nessita: ok, put the error in a needsfixing, I'll get to it soon
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: did you sso branch landed yesterday?
<nessita> dobey: I see it did. That broke tests on windows :-/
<mandel> nessita: the thing with the logs being stored in Temporary Internet Files is driving me crazy, I'm gonna fix that before I move on, the thing is that the bug is from +junk branch I have, should I add that code in the u1client code as a window module to be installed when needed?
<nessita> mandel: we can't add that to the u1client source tree
<mandel> nessita: not even in contrib?
<nessita> mandel: we need to so something about it, but not adding it to the source tree. No contrib, anyone branching in linux will be confused
<nessita> since xdg is already provided. That needs to be a dependency
<nessita> mandel: please remind me to talk about this tomorrow in the mumble, yes?
<mandel> nessita: I can create a small project called winxdg that is installed as xdg, is not too much overhead, what do you think?
<mandel> nessita: yes, I'll remind you
<nessita> mandel: let's talk tomorrow. Thanks!
<mandel> well, I need to take the dog out, bbl
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: I've filled bug #803958, if you could please help us having the test working on windows as well, it would be great
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803958 in ubuntu-sso-client "urllib2.URLError when running the tests in windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803958
<nessita> dobey: (I assigned it to you)
<nessita> ralsina: test failure added (the one not related to ^). Also, I requested tests (as usual) :-).
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<Cerrdor> how do I install ubunut one thing for banshee?
<nessita> mandel, facundobatista: seems like syncdaemon can't rotate logs on windows :-(
<nessita> I'll file a bug
<facundobatista> nessita, why is that?
<dobey> nessita: weird
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe because the old is still open and windows locks it?
<alecu> ralsina, pong. Here's the bug for qtreactor in installer: bug #803675
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803675 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Replace txnamedpipes with qtreactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803675
<nessita> facundobatista: why? no idea... but I ran with TRACE, which generated a huge amount of info
<ralsina> alecu, ok thanks!
<bert_voegele> Cerrdor : sudo aptitude install banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore
<Cerrdor> thar ya go
<Cerrdor> shanks
<alecu> ralsina, feel free to asign it to yourself, etc.
<nessita> facundobatista: and I only have a syncdaemon.log file, which is evidently not the "first one"
<Cerrdor> and ubuntu one in my application menu?
<nessita> dobey: the "weird" refers to the log not rotating or the bug report re test in window?
<bert_voegele> Cerrdor : should be under Preferences
<nessita> facundobatista: sorry, I was wrong!
<nessita> mandel: ^
<Cerrdor> you tha man
<nessita> facundobatista, mandel: seems like listing all the *.log files will not include others such as bla.log.bar
<dobey> nessita: windows tests
<nessita> dobey: ah. I pasted the trace, so if you could help us in that end it will be highly appreciated
<facundobatista> nessita, listing where?
<nessita> facundobatista: on a cmd.exe
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<Cerrdor> I want a banshee plugin that will send what im listening to into an IRC room anyone know where to find that?
<dobey> nessita: i think the test was already broken on windows, based on that error. it doesn't seem to have the full path
<dobey> Cerrdor: i doubt there is one. but there might be a plug-in for your IRC client that can get the current playing song from banshee. you should ask in the banshee channel through probably
<Cerrdor> I tried banshee and it is abandoned
<Cerrdor> lol
<bert_voegele> Cerrdor : solution depends on your IRC client
<Cerrdor> xchat
<dobey> Cerrdor: banshee's irc channel is on gimpnet, not freenode
<Cerrdor> ohhh
<Cerrdor> wtf for lol
<nessita> dobey: but the test_account is mutiplatform, we don't have special cases for windows
<nessita> facundobatista: logs sent, I'll report the bug while you see the logs
<dobey> nessita: well clearly that's wrong
<nessita> dobey: I have too many things in my head, can you please be more specific?
<nessita> define "that"
<dobey> nessita: it looks like os.path.abspath, and os.path.curdir, are not working on windows?
<dobey> or something.
<dobey> hwy is the path '' in the traceback?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel: reviews for very small branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803675/+merge/66491
<dobey> nessita: can you print the url being passed to urlopen() right before it's called to see what it's passing in?
<dobey> nessita: i'm guessing maybe it's not escaped properly or something
<bert_voegele> I'm getting "Service Temporarly Unavailable" (503)  for https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com since a couple of weeks and desktop logs grow huge. someone know a solution?
<nessita> dobey: I can, after lunch, I'll ping you bak
<nessita> back*
<dobey> ok
<nessita> lunchtime@!
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_803661/+merge/66456 ready for re-review
<mandel> ralsina: have you tested that branch?
<ralsina> mandel: the one for nessita? Yes, on windows.
<mandel> ralsina: I think it wont work, I have not tried it yet, but I have a very string feeling about that
<mandel> ralsina: I meanhttps://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803675/+merge/66491
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> mandel: looking...
<ralsina> mandel: yes, tried it IRL and it works
<ralsina> mandel: even get credentials and everything
<mandel> ralsina: If I remember correctly you have to create the instance of the QApplication before you install the reactor https://github.com/thisfred/qtreactor
<mandel> ralsina: look at Using the Qt4Reactor
<mandel> and in the diff is after
<mandel> ralsina: am I missing something?
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmm makes sense. Wonder why it seems to work, though
<thisfred> thisfred?
<mandel> thisfred: first hit in google when I looked for qtreactor ;)
<thisfred> git clone https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<thisfred> lol
<thisfred> all I did was fork it
<ralsina> mandel: I; ll flip it
<mandel> ralsina: so there is something wrong… I have not tried it but looks like it should be using a QCoreApplication and not a QApplication meaning that the UI could not be isntantiated
<mandel> ralsina: that should fix the possible issue, but it would be nice to now why it works on your machine...
<ralsina> mandel "would be nice", sure
<mandel> ralsina: also, your removed the interleaver, but did not remove the app.exec call which is wrong, in the diff I should be able to see a reactor.run()
<mandel> like here: https://github.com/thisfred/qtreactor/blob/master/ghtTests/trivialscript.py
<thisfred> STOP PINGING ME :)
<mandel> thisfred: your fault, stop forking projects!
<thisfred> fork you!
<mandel> that is what she said
<mandel> ralsina: did I make sense?
<ralsina> but without the exec how do I start the event loop?
<dobey> hmmmm
<ralsina> oh, run(), sure
<ralsina> mandel: did the changes, seems to work exactly the same to me. But hey, you know better.
<mandel> ralsina: and really_quit is wrong too, since you do not have to call app.quit but reactor.stop
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but it made sense because I had app.exec() :-)
<ralsina> those go in pairs
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I was mentioning it in case you forgot it in the run change :)
<ralsina> There, pushed :-)
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803675/+merge/66491 would make me super happy for about 10 minutes
 * ralsina is starting to have too many branches piling
<mandel> ralsina: this approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803675/+merge/66491
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<mandel> ralsina: but check that in your python path you were not using the old code because it did not work in my machine
<ralsina> checking...
<ralsina> mandel: verified via a huge print in the main()
<alecu> ralsina, on it
<mandel> weird....
<nessita> ralsina: I'm back to your review now
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> dobey: can you please add a comment in the bug report asking what thing you want printed where? otherwise I'm a bit lost
<alecu> ralsina, probably not related to your latests changes, but I get this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49234/
<ralsina> alecu: yes, separate problem
<ralsina> alecu: probably one branch or the other merged incomplete :-(
<ralsina> alecu: is that on the fix_803675 branch?
<alecu> ralsina, yes
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/803958/comments/2
<ralsina> ok, will push a fix in 1'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803958 in ubuntu-sso-client "urllib2.URLError when running the tests in windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> ralsina: are the test suite passing in your fix_803661 branch? (except those from generate)captcha)
<nessita> ralsina: I get 2 failures
<ralsina> nessita: they pass for me
<ralsina> nessita: paste the errors please?
<nessita> sure
<nessita> ralsina: paste.ubuntu.com/635920/
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<alecu> ralsina, again, probably not related, but when pressing enter on the password, the "Sign in" button should be activated.
<ralsina> alecu: accelerators are not implemented yet. Had a question about them in last night's report
<alecu> ralsina, also, when entering bad login info, a dialog pops up with the webservice error.
<alecu> ralsina, I'm sure you know about that :-)
<ralsina> alecu: popups not done yet either :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I was running the tests wrong :-( Should have a fix in 15' or so
<alecu> ralsina, finally: clicking on "Sign In" should disable said button while the webservice call is active, otherwise I can keep clicking on it.
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<alecu> ralsina, other than that, branch approved ! :-)
<ralsina> alecu: blocking the UI while busy is not implemented yet ;-)
<alecu> hahahaah
<nessita> ralsina: I know you asked about accelerators, but those are not related with default buttons, no?
<alecu> ralsina, do you have bugs for this items to be done? or do you keep some list?
<nessita> ralsina: clicking <enter> on a text entry should activate the default button
<ralsina> nessita: kinda. In a wizard, the default button can't be one inside the page
<nessita> ralsina: ok... not sure how that answers my question re: accelerators are not directly related to default buttons
<ralsina> Basically, that I need to do a whole review of how to interact with the keyboard. And that one way to fix it is override the default [enter] shortcut
<alecu> ralsina, what about making the "Sign In" button be part of the wizard buttons?
<ralsina> alecu: have to ask design, and change SSO
<alecu> ralsina, ok
 * alecu gets back to code
<nessita> dobey: url printed and added
<dobey> ah
<dobey> the C: needs to be changed to C|
<nessita> mandel: you gone?
<dobey> not sure the best way to do that, though
<dobey> other than to make that test partially platform-dependent
<ralsina> alecu: can you tell me what is the result of  type(1337) in your python?
<alecu> ralsina, __elite__
<ralsina> alecu: seriously :-)
<ralsina> if it's long, that's why the test fails for you (it's int here)
<ralsina> And in ay case, I have to fix a line of code
<alecu> Python 2.7.1 (r271:86832, Nov 27 2010, 18:30:46) [MSC v.1500 32 bit (Intel)] on
<alecu> win32
<alecu> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<alecu> >>> type(1337)
<alecu> <type 'int'>
<alecu> ralsina, does it help?
<nessita> ralsina: besides the test failure, there are lint issues on linux (added to the MP)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, no idea of *why* it fails, but it may be fixed now.
<ralsina> nessita: on SSO? Yes, those were there already but I can fix them.
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, int vs long should only matter if it's a very large number, or the byte ordering is different. and i don't think windows deals with the latter well at all :)
<nessita> ralsina: on *linux* (they were not there)
<ralsina> dobey: basically if it's a number, I have to call humanize() on it
<ralsina> nessita: I didn't touch anything on the linux files
 * ralsina pinky-swears he didn't
<nessita> ralsina: I know. When running the test suite in linux, there are lint issues on the windows code that needs to be fixed
<nessita> ralsina: if you look the comment, those are pretty fixeable issues
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that makes more sense. Will check.
<ralsina> nessita: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_803661/+merge/66456 -- because of PYTHONPATH I was running the tests on trunk :-(
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> facundobatista: nested branch approved
<facundobatista> nessita, nice!
<nessita> ralsina: ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_windows.py:
<nessita>     132:  [C0301] Line too long (91/79)
<facundobatista> nessita, well, the not-nested one, right? ;)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: grrrrrr on me
<nessita> ralsina: indeed! :-P
<facundobatista> ralsina, 91????
<facundobatista> ralsina, not 80, or 81... 91??? jajaj
<nessita> bad news is that syncdaemon is stuck in windows :-/
<nessita> has 2 items left in the queue, and is doing nothing else
<alecu> nessita, remember that the txnamedpipes reactor for windows is broken even when connecting thru tcp. That means that random errors you see on windows may be atributable to that.
<alecu> nessita, just a few more hours :-)
<nessita> alecu: right... good point. I will see thru the logs, so far all errors were, well, real errors in the code :-)
<alecu> nessita, well, that makes sense as well :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I had fixed that, I forgot to push it :-(
<nessita> ralsina: oh!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: please, can you review my first u1client branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/pipe-refactor/+merge/66514
<ralsina> nessita: so there, ready for re-re-review. I am starting to feel incredibly stupid today.
<ralsina> alecu: yessir!
<nessita> alecu: sure, after I finish with ralsina's
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: this branch is only refactor, so I can move the code from txnamedpipes to qtreactor in a smaller branch
<dobey> ralsina: it's called realizing you're just a puny human. :)
<ralsina> dobey: I am hardly puny compared to most humans (eric excepted). I do feel stupid, but there is nothing wrong with my size :-)
<dobey> ralsina: stomach size != brain size :)
<thisfred> BRAAAAINS
<nessita> ralsina: APPROVED, finally
<ralsina> nessita: yay, I guess
<nessita> alecu: your turn sweety
 * nessita is in the mood "thanks" to babasonicos
<nessita> alecu: can you please merge trunk in?
<nessita> Text conflict in tests/platform/windows/test_tools.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<alecu> uhhh
<nessita> alecu: you let me know when is done?
<alecu> nessita, sure. I found another thing that broke after merging reactor and running tests, so I'm fixing it.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, fix and pushed (hopefully!)
<nessita> looking
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: I have a much smaller branch I hope can pass without 5 re-reviews. You can approve it by looking at pictures if you want ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803677/+merge/66466
<alecu> ralsina, will look at pictures and approve.
<alecu> ralsina, I trade for one review of mine
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/pipe-refactor/+merge/66514
 * ralsina adds pictures of pretty blondes
<ralsina> alecu: was looking at it already :-)
<alecu> ralsina, approved!
<nessita> ralsina: queueing that up
<ralsina> nessita: ok, no rush for this one
<alecu> ralsina, I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635990/
<alecu> ralsina, and the fields are empty :-(
<nessita> alecu: branch looks good, running tests
<alecu> ralsina, my path is set right, and the sso is running
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps it's because the sso on trunk is not qtreactor based?
<ralsina> alecu: old SSO
<ralsina> alecu: and you need to run setup.py build on SSO before testing this branch, as well
<alecu> aha
<nessita> ralsina: is this https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803677/+merge/66466 as WIP for some reason?
<nessita> ralsina: so, aren't there tests that test the calls you're making to CurrentUserController and related?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't know how to remove it :-)
<alecu> ralsina, building sso worked.
<ralsina> nessita: there are tests for how CurrentUserController works, on SSO
<alecu> ralsina, now I get the labels, I get no stacktrace, but I get this warning on stdout: QWizardPage::addField: Duplicate field 'email_address'
<ralsina> alecu: harmless
<nessita> ralsina: right, but within the installer we should have tests about how the installer calls the CurrentUserController
<alecu> ralsina, cool
<nessita> ralsina: we should have every piece of non-generated code tested\
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm ok, easy to add. But I can only test that I am setting the right title/subtitle. And I would have to import those from gui.py... I will add it ayway.
<nessita> ralsina: yes, that's the perfect test
<nessita> ralsina: seems silly, but pays in the long term
<ralsina> So, import two constants, call the function with them, and see I get them back? That's exactly the SSO test for title/subtitle :-)
<alecu> ralsina, one tiny nitpick: "...with your existing Ubuntu Oneusername": there's no space between "Ubuntu One" and "username"
<alecu> ralsina, other than that, approved.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I see the possible regression now (changing the call and forgetting to set the subtitle)
<ralsina> alecu: fixing the typo, nessita, adding the test
<nessita> ralsina: the assert is about the call being properly made, not the label being set with the proper string
<nessita> ralsina: the test about the label having the proper string is in SSO, and I agree there is no point in duplicating
<nessita> is also discouraged, since we may change the subtitle to be added as, crazy example, a tooltip
<ralsina> nessita: but the only arguments I am passing are those two strings.
<nessita> and in that case we should change 2 places <- crazy
<nessita> ralsina: I can go and change those string to 'perro' and 'gato' and I expect a test to fail
<nessita> not the constants, but the args in the call
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm ok, I think I get it now. let me write the test.
<nessita> ralsina: can you see my point?
<ralsina> So, I have to check that MainWindow.current_user_controller._title is the right constant and the same for subtitle.
<nessita> ralsina: well, not _title since is not a public attr. YOu can patch the class and assert about the args passed
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> it's faked already so I can do that
<nessita> great!
<nessita> alecu: approving
<alecu> woohoo!
 * alecu is rushing to finish u1client
<ralsina> nessita: added test
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> alecu: +1
<alecu> ralsina, thanks!
<ralsina> I'm about to EOD now. report being sent in a bit, but all things considered, not really productive today :-(
<alecu> bug #803672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntu-sso-client "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<dobey> hrmm, i just remembered something regarding perf reviews
<dobey> but i can bug tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: I'll leave the review result in the MP
<ralsina> dobey shoot
<nessita> hopefully is an approve and nothing is left in that area
<ralsina> nessita: if it's approve mark it for approval so I start with only one open branch tomorrow :-)
<nessita> of course
<nessita> ralsina: approved. Did you see alecu's comment? Please just remove the space between the app_name and the text "username"          Reply
<ralsina> nessita: checking...
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: is that in the subtitle?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> "Sign in with your existing Ubuntu One username and password."
<alecu> can't find any .srt file!
<nessita> sounds better to say
<nessita> "Sign in with your existing username and password."
<nessita> alecu: .srt?
<nessita> lol
<nessita> I'm SO slow at this point
<alecu> brb
<ralsina> nessita: the texts came from design. Anyway, I asked for final signoff on these, because the SSO screens were not in the final texts document
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> report sent
<ralsina> and EOD achieved :-)
<nessita> ralsina: amen
 * nessita eoding as well
 * alecu is about to push...
<nessita> boy or girl?
<nessita> :-P
<alecu> we'll find out soon...
<dobey> alright, i'm off. good evening all!
<ralsina> alecu, I must be too tired but I don't understand the comment about the space in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803677/+merge/66466 :-(
<alecu> ralsina, let me take a look.
<nessita> oh, I approved that already
<alecu> ralsina, it seems you have already fixed it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803677/revision/16
<nessita> because of what you've said about signing off the texts
<ralsina> oh, it's ADD the space :-)
<ralsina> the comment says REMOVE the space
<ralsina> nessita: yes, this is idle curiosity
<alecu> doh
<alecu> ralsina, sorry! too sleepy today.
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-standard-reactor/+merge/66521
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<alecu> for review, tomorrow :-)
<nessita> alecu: will review that later
<nessita> bye!
<ralsina> alecu: put it in the report, I will do mine early and awake
<alecu> bye!!!!
<beuno> that's a lot of candidates!
<beuno> that's great
<beuno> (ignore that)
 * ralsina whistles, looks up and pushes those two lines under the rug
<thisfred> dog o'clock, later all
 * alecu eods
<alecu> bye all
#ubuntuone 2011-07-01
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> duanedesign: documenting is hard work
<fagan> :/
<fagan> :D
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone!
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> morning ralsina
<ralsina> morning fagan, duanedesign
 * mandel walking dog
<Chipaca> nessita: morning!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> hi Chipaca
<ralsina> hola nessita
<nessita> hola ralsina!
<ralsina> nessita: I just reported a tiny bug in humanize(), I canfix it myself if you don't mind
<ralsina> bug #804271
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804271 in ubuntuone-control-panel "humanize returns things like "1.0 Bytes" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804271
<nessita> ralsina: sure, you can fix. What would you expect there?
<ralsina> 1 Byte
<nessita> ah, good
<ralsina> or let's say we ignore pluralization, 1 Bytes
<ralsina> ;)
<nessita> ralsina: can you add tests for humanize? there aren't any
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> SHAME ON YOU!
<ralsina> ;)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> you 100% right
<rye> 1.5 bytes
<rye> Once a virtual aircraft designer came to a programmer who was responsible for the model and asked him to make texture a half-pixel lower. The programmer agreed easily.
<rye> 7 years have passed and I still don't understand how that could happen
<ralsina> rye: you know, now we use LCDs we *do* have sub-pixel positioning and such
<ralsina> Not half-pixel, but 1/3rd of a pixel? Sure :-)
<rye> ralsina, but 0.5 pixel down, not right or left and all our displays have horizontal subpixels :'-(
<ralsina> rye: use antialiasing! Make the top pixel half-the-color :-)
<ralsina> rye: I am just joking, BTW ;-)
<rye> ralsina, hm, haven't thought about that, actually
<rye> ok, confirming, the only carrier that has issues with my Acer Liquid E phone here is the one that i am using. Splendid.
<ralsina> nessita: I am changing the unit "bytes" to "B" to avoid having to care about pluralization
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<nessita> we can't
<ralsina> why?
<ralsina> it's a valid ISO unit
<nessita> ralsina: we need to follow a given unity policy
<nessita> ralsina: looking the wiki to see if that's valid...
<ralsina> ok, the odds of someone selecting a folder less that 1KiB are nul
<ralsina> not to mention him noticing the "s"
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure if that's valid or not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<ralsina> I can always make this stop at a higher unit, report in KiB as the smallest
<ralsina> makes sense for disk sizes
<Chipaca> ralsina: fwiw, in most filesystems (i think FAT is a notable exception, but ISOwhatsit for cds is another) takes up a block, so between 1k and 8k
<Chipaca> ralsina: *a directory takes up
<Chipaca> ralsina: mkdir foo; du foo
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes, but the way we are calculating, it takes 0, because calculating that is *hard*
<ralsina> Do folders take quota in u1?
<Chipaca> no, they don't
<Chipaca> today
<ralsina> then I am doing it right (TM)
<ralsina> today
<Chipaca> that coulc change if people start abusing it
<Chipaca> *could
 * ralsina writes script to encode mp3 as folder names
<nessita> Chipaca: is the VM un-suspended?
<Chipaca> nessita: no
<Chipaca> nessita: should it be
<nessita> Chipaca: is there any chance to un-suspend it?
<Chipaca> ?
<Chipaca> nessita: unsuspended
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> Chipaca: your connection seems kinda "choked", weird because yesterday it was fine. Maybe she has some other tasks to attend on mon, wed and fri? :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: i can confirm it works fine from here
<Chipaca> nessita: yep
<nessita> ok
 * nessita -> cold -> hot tea making
<Chipaca> mandel: ping
<Chipaca> Neoti: question for you, ma'am, as the keeper of the holy grail of testing
<thisfred> should that not be nessita?
<Chipaca> didn't i ... oh
<Chipaca> nessita: question for you, ma'am, as the keeper of the holy grail of testing
<nessita> shoot
<Chipaca> thisfred: thank you
<thisfred> ;)
<Chipaca> nessita: i'd like to do a minor code change that shouldn't break anything but that should get us into being able to spot problems early on: adding 'b' to every single file/open/whatever call
<Chipaca> nessita: from what i can tell most places where we aren't specifying 'b' are kinda ok with it because we're reading text files, but that is more accident than intent
<Chipaca> nessita: but, that does mean that it's not something that can be tested for, really
<Chipaca> it'll just improve the smelliness of the non-b opens
<nessita> Chipaca: so, I have this doubt. Do we always want to use the 'b' (100% of the time)?
<Chipaca> welll.... either 'b', or 'U' :)
<nessita> Chipaca: I would expect that, for handling metadata files, we will not use it
<ralsina> nessita: for your next context switch, trivial branch for humanize: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_804271/+merge/66595
<ralsina> U?
<Chipaca> nessita: which metadata files?
<Chipaca> ralsina: universal newlines
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> Chipaca: volume manager has metadata, tritcask
<Chipaca> nessita: vm metadata is different from tritcask?
<nessita> no
<nessita> also, fsm has metadata as well
<nessita> anyways
<nessita> me
<nessita> Chipaca: let's continue on the meeting I'm interested :-)
<ralsina> me
<mandel> Chipaca: pong
<mandel> me
<ralsina> thisfred dobey alecu fagan mandel ping
<thisfred> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: testing, testing and more syncdaemon testing in windows. Reported several bugs.
<nessita> TODO: have control panel tests running in windows.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE
<ralsina> * Windows call
<ralsina> * Reviews
<ralsina> * Talked to claire, straightened up design's situation re: installer
<ralsina> * Closed bug #803675, bug #803661, bug #803677, proposed fix for bug #804271
<ralsina> * Working on bug #800376
<ralsina> TODO
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803675 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Replace txnamedpipes with qtreactor (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803675
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803661 in ubuntu-sso-client "The Qt existing user login widget is incomplete. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803677 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Make the "current user sign in" page match the design wireframe (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804271 in ubuntuone-control-panel "humanize returns things like "1.0 Bytes" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804271
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ralsina> finish that bug, polish SSO pages
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nest mandel
<nessita> NOTE: I'm not working next Monday
<ralsina> NEXT mandel :-)
<thisfred> nested mandels? NOOOO (brain explodes)
<nessita> lol
<thisfred> mandelbrot?
<nessita> mandel: go!
<alecu> jaaaaa
<mandel> DONE: Worked on bug 802498 I\m kind of stuck with it, will be working on other so that we move foward.
<mandel> TODO: bug 803984 and bug 804047
<mandel> BLOCKED: well little with 802498 so will move to the other two and try that one alter.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803984 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Inifite loop between upload started -> upload error (TRY_AGAIN) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804047 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: WindowsError on volume_manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804047
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #803930 Bug #794936 Bug #762722 TODO: Bug #803930 Bug #762722 BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<mandel> thisfred: go, right?
<thisfred> yep
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803930 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Services tab fails with: Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.')) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803930
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794936 in ubuntuone-client "Tests are failing in trunk because of message language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794936
 * DiegoSarmentero joins ubuntuone
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<nessita> hola DiegoSarmentero!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, buenas
<alecu> hello DiegoSarmentero!
<nessita> thisfred: you went?
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<dobey> λ DONE: objectives, failed attempt to get u1cp on lucid
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day (changeup)
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: refactored all ipc setup together in u1-client, and moved u1-client to plain reactor (bug #803640). made ubuntuone-control-panel work on qtreactor (bug #803641), and get the credentials from sso
<alecu> TODO: fix sd getting credentials from sso, and some u1cp->sd calls
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803640 in ubuntuone-client "Replace txnamedpipes with the standard twisted reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803641 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Replace txnamedpipes with the qtreactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803641
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: go! (you know how this works?)
<ralsina> Oh, it's official?
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO: finish paperwork, set up things, start styling hopefully
<ralsina> yay!
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED: just starting
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: awesome :-)
<dobey> que?
<thisfred> hola DiegoSarmentero, joining the team? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: DiegoSarmentero is a contractor who'll be helping us with styling qt a bit
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, welcome!
<dobey> ah, ok
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, thanks
<nessita> everyone: DiegoSarmentero will be helping us with the CSS styling
<nessita> ah, Chipaca said that already :-)
<thisfred> awesome, welcome!
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: hola! bienvenido!
<DiegoSarmentero> thisfred, thanks :D
<nessita> Chipaca: shall we have our meeting in skype so DiegoSarmentero can join us?
<mandel> Chipaca: were you after me?
<Chipaca> mandel: not really. was going to ask about branches that added 'b', but i've started a metadiscussion about it instead
<Chipaca> nessita: sure
<dobey> thisfred: could you please answer my questions on your i18n tests merge proposal?
<Chipaca> nessita: he's not yet in the right places to be able to mumble
<mandel> Chipaca: oh, ok I was thinking of not forcing b at all since we do not want to read text files as binary
<alecu> Chipaca, and you are, right?
<Chipaca> mandel: yeah... but if they're not 'b' they should be 'U', right?
<mandel> Chipaca: although tritcask is very binary and all temp files are too (you do not want to change EOL in a file since from Unix, that is wrong..)
<Chipaca> mandel: also: most of our files are not text files :)
<dobey> mandel: unicode != text, even if it's a text file though :)
<Chipaca> yeah, if we don't use 'b', a person won't be able to share metadata between windows and unix (HAH!)
<thisfred> dobey: done
<nessita> Chipaca: which we want!
<Chipaca> nessita: share metadata file between windows and unix?
<alecu> mandel, what files do you want to open or write in non "b"?
<Chipaca> nessita: really? like, mount their windows home as their unix home?
<alecu> mandel, my understanding is that u1 should open everything in "b"
<nessita> Chipaca: we want people not to be able to do that
<nessita> a person won't be able to share metadata between windows and unix <- "which we want!"
<Chipaca> alecu: not clear to me if the config files should be opened in 'b'. probably not. but if not, in 'U', is my point
<mandel> Chipaca, alecu: yes, I cannot think of any reason why b should not be used… maybe the best is to use rb as the default, but do not for a b if the mode was passed
<Chipaca> if we use 'b' for the config file, a user won't be able to edit the config file in notepad, afaict
<mandel> nessita: we want people to share metadata? really? I though if the metadata is present and files are not sd wil believe you deleted the data
<ralsina> Trying to decide if we use b or not based on the file is trying to be too smart. We don't use b because in linux is a no-op, that's all.
<alecu> Chipaca, not in notepad, but yes in every other text editor in windows. But I see your point.
<Chipaca> but anyway, that's a minor small itty bitty tiny special case. Everything else? b
<alecu> +1
<mandel> Chipaca: yes, but we are not opening config with open_file, that is mainly restritect to the syncdaemon package where you should ways use open_file except in tritcask because it will be a diff project at some point
<ralsina> The set of notepad users who use linux on the side is tiny and they will know what to do.
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm not familiar with the U, besides what you've just said. Does it handle binary files "properly" on both platforms?
<Chipaca> nessita: "no"
<alecu> ralsina, but we want that set to increase to people "not knowing" they are using linux, ie: common users using an oem device.
<nessita> Chipaca: ack
<alecu> ralsina, and if they have some issue in their windows device, we'll ask them to edit the config. And only notepad will be installed....
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel, ralsina, alecu: we'll be having our daily mumble at 10:30 ART (in 14 minutes). We won't do skype since Diego can't do any voice conversation at the moment
<ralsina> alecu: the config file is not open by syncdaemon but by some library, surely!
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel, ralsina, alecu: until then, I'll help DiegoSarmentero setup his env\
<alecu> ralsina, surely! it's called configglue
<Chipaca> ./ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py:2473:            self.tempfile = open(self.tempfile.name)
<ralsina> alecu: ergo, not important for this argument :-)
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel: is ok if I move the wiki instructions to a public place, so DiegoSarmentero can access that?
<mandel> nessita: I think it is
<Chipaca> nessita: yes. Please note the move in our wiki.
<nessita> Chipaca: can I move between canonical and ubuntu wikis?
<mandel> Chipaca: that line should be using oen_file and 'rb' although open_file will be taking care of long  paths that could happen if the user chose a weird root path
<Chipaca> nessita: yes. Note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting.
<Chipaca> mandel: that was the only one that stood out in trunk right now; the reason i pinged you was because you might've had some of this in progress already
<Chipaca> but, that's a bug that would corrupt binary uploads
<ralsina> argh, microsoft doesn't document the value of their magic constants :-(
<nessita> ralsina: welcome to the jungle!
<mandel> Chipaca: yes I have, I need to sort out the tests
<alecu> nessita, mandel that wiki page seems very outdated... We should remove what's obsolete.
<nessita> we have fun and games
<nessita> alecu: the public one? yes, that was for the old beta
<mandel> alecu: indeed, I think we should just remove it entirely
<ralsina> oh, well, it's probably 6.... YES!
<nessita> alecu: I was planning on updating right now for DiegoSarmentero
<Chipaca> ralsina: of course not, they wouldn't be magic if they did!
<ralsina> Chipaca: at least there's only 90 of them or so! http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb762494(v=vs.85).aspx
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm trying to catch your attention in mumble
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina please let me know as soon as you have something that I can start reading... I've already have python and bazaar
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes, working on making public the wiki page. For now, I'll make a copy and pastebin it
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: you can check ubuntuone-windows-installer on launchpad
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: but without the setup nessita is sending you you won't be able to run much
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I will be giving you access to our wireframes and texts
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, thanks!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, nessita I'll be dedicated to this 100% after 6pm, but I can take a look at documentation and some code before when you have it :)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: have a gmail account?
<DiegoSarmentero> yes: diego.sarmentero
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mumble?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: will share the relevant docs ASAP
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, thanks! :D
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I can create a pdf out of the wiki page, and send it to DiegoSarmentero
<ralsina> BTW, here are the constants :-) https://pastebin.canonical.com/49269/
<fagan> God so sorry poped down to a friends to drop something off and took an hour rather than 5 mins
<fagan> me
<fagan> ALMOST DONE * port tutorials to rst BLOCKED NO
<Chipaca> egrep -rn --include '*.py' --color=always '\b(file|open|fdopen) *\(' . | grep -v platform/linux | less -R
<fagan> on that im down to the last one so shouldnt be too long
<Chipaca> alecu: nessita: ralsina: mandel: ^^
<ralsina> fagan:  a biiiiiiit late for standup
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know I left about 1:30 to drop something to a friend who lives 5 minutes away and ended up having to walk all the way across town
<fagan> ralsina: weird week for me got to say
<nessita> alecu: I did it already :-)
<Chipaca> lisette: could you share the RTC designs for the control panel with DiegoSarmentero?
<Chipaca> lisette: and for the installer
<lisette> chipaca: do you have an email address?
<DiegoSarmentero> lifeless, diego.sarmentero@gmail.com
<Chipaca> lisette: I have several! so does diego :-p
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, diego.sarmentero@gmail.com
<Chipaca> lisette: thank you!
 * mandel super quick late lunch
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I shared a bunch of gdocs to you, let me know if you have problems reading them
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes, i'm reading them
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: cool
<lisette> Chipaca, DiegoSarmentero: done and duh! :P
<DiegoSarmentero> DiegoSarmentero, received
<Chipaca> damn, 5 minutes into the job and he's already talking to himself
<fagan> Chipaca: you guys hire all the crazies :)
 * fagan included 
<Chipaca> fagan: we try to. usually we limit ourselves to the productive ones, mind.
<lisette> :)
<dobey> Chipaca: shhh, trade secrets.
<Chipaca> TEA TIME!
<fagan> Chipaca: yeah crazy with a good hint of productive is a good mix
<alecu> nessita, mandel: so, in pylintrc there's this config option called "bad-functions", where we could add file and open and fdopen
<nessita> alecu: wow
<alecu> nessita, mandel: but I've just realized we are not using pylint on u1-client anymore :-(
<nessita> alecu: we can switch back
 * nessita runs
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> on the other hand pyflakes has no docs nor config file :-(
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel: can I nuke https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting and replace that with the current one + tweaks?
<nessita> alecu: I would say let's use pylint again, but that will generate thousands of errors
<nessita> alecu: is not doable in the short term
<alecu> right
<fagan> nessita: are we encouraging outsiders to come in and test?
<nessita> fagan: not yet, but soon
<Chipaca> add a grep to the tester that errors out if there's a file/open/fdopen outside of known-good places
<nessita> ralsina: can you mumble for a little bit?
<ralsina> nessita: in 10'?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'm free now. Was on the phone
<nessita> ralsina: we're waiting for lucio
<ralsina> nessita: oh, that call. Ok
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> mandel: ? i don't quite understand bug #804335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804335 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide a way to extend the pylint checks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804335
<dobey> Chipaca: what mterry's branch needs, is commit message, not more reviews. :)
<Chipaca> dobey: ah!
 * Chipaca facepalms
<dobey> lunch time. bbiab
<DiegoSarmentero> lunch time. brb
<ralsina> I just got the most amazingly illegal gadget from dealextreme.com: A handheld mame emulator preloaded with 50000 ROMs
<fagan> ralsina: keep cool dont freak out. Ill check outside for some cops :)
<fagan> they'll never take us alive
<nessita> brb
<alecu> ralsina, bueníiiiiiisimo! How's your wii doing?
<ralsina> alecu: doing great! tato and I have lots of fun with it. He's a mean swordsman, though. Has freakish handspeed
<fagan> alecu: what does the ? in the middle of the buen?iiiiisiomo do?
 * fagan doesnt understand the spanish language 
<ralsina> fagan: taht's not a ? that's a í
<alecu> fagan, it's an "i" with accent. You should stop using OSX
<fagan> alecu: this is in ubuntu
<fagan> ralsina: must not have that char then :)
<fagan> alecu: im using the english char set id say and I dont have that
<alecu> fagan, what's your IRC client?
<fagan> irssi
<alecu> fagan, try "echo $LANG" in another term. What does it say?
<fagan> it actually didnt output anything
<fagan> wow
<fagan> :D
<fagan> en_ie
 * fagan typed it wrong
<alecu> fagan, my stock natty installed in english says "en_US.UTF-8"
<fagan> alecu: well you can always change it :)
<alecu> fagan, anyway, you asked about "accents". In spanish it means "speak this syllable louder"
<fagan> alecu: so its like gooooooooooAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL  when listening to spanish football casters
<alecu> jajajaja
<fagan> we just use caps in english
<fagan> break for a little bit still have an hour of work left although I have the work finished ish just need to fix some stuff
<fagan> oh and ralsina im having a weird problem. rst is giving me an error when I try to put an image in the middle of a list
<ralsina> fagan: how are you putting it, pastebin the fragment
<fagan> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636423/
<ralsina> fagan: I am *so* sure that's not what you have in your document :-(
<ralsina> In any case, leave an empty line above and below the image
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I just did that to show you the context ill actually pastebin a bit from the doc if you want
<ralsina> fagan, that is not context. Context means "these are the bits surrounding the part where I have the problem". If you give me *this* piece of invalid rst, and I gibe you the right solution for that other invalid piece of rst, that's called luck.
<fagan> ralsina: ok ill grab a pastebin of it
<ralsina> Try my suggestion first
<fagan> ralsina: yep had a space below and above all the images http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636425/
<fagan> Oh I figured it out
<fagan> I needed to move the image block a space in
<mandel> dobey: sorry maybe by descriptions sucks
<ralsina> fagan more likely 3 spaces
<ralsina> fagan: why are your items indented one space?????
<mandel> dobey: on u1client we want to be able to add a rule that will block a branch we you are using open instead of open_file
<ralsina> items go flush left. If you indent a block, it's a quote.
<mandel> dobey: like a new pylint rule
<dobey> mandel: i don't think that belongs in pylint. and there isn't really any way for us to do that in devtools
<fagan> ralsina: oh I didnt know I should indent more. Wont take too much to fix I suppose. Anyway thanks :)
<ralsina> fagan: no, listen to me.
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:~]: pydoc open_file
<dobey> no Python documentation found for 'open_file'
<dobey> mandel: what is open_file?
<ralsina> fagan: you fixed it indenting one space because all the rest of the file is indented wrong.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I got that I was saying that ill go indent everything with 3
<ralsina> fagan: NO
<ralsina> fagan: your items should not be indented at all.
<fagan> ralsina: ooooh
<ralsina> fagan: please go read the restructured text quickstart :-(
<mandel> dobey: is a wrapper around open that ensures that u1client always uses the b mode unless explecitly told othrwise
<ralsina> fagan: http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickstart.html
<fagan> ralsina: i did but skipped over the style and went right to the syntax
<ralsina> fagan: This*IS* syntax
<ralsina> fagan: specifically, an indented block is the syntax for a block quote
<ralsina> So all your section is inside a block quote
<dobey> mandel: hrmm, i am not sure there is any good way to do that :(
<ralsina> fagan: Also, if you want the image to be part of the item, it has to be indented in. If it's outside the list, it's not indented. That is the list syntax.
<ralsina> fagan: so, read it please instead of arguing, please mmmmkay?  It's short and clear ;-)
<mandel> dobey: we can put it as a wishlist item and hen think about the best approach later
<fagan> ralsina: wasnt really agruing just interperated what you said wrong
<fagan> ralsina: its cool and wont take that long to fix
<mandel> dobey: the idea is that in te future we would like to enfore certain rules so that new patches r changes do not brake multiplatform
<fagan> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel: I repeat my question from before, I missed the answers (if there were any): can I nuke https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting and replace that with the current one + tweaks?
<dobey> mandel: i get the idea, but i can't think of any good/easy way to do that
<mandel> nessita: sorry I though I answered, I'd say go for it
<Chipaca> nessita: NUKE!
<mandel> dobey: yeah.. is a hard thing to do...
<ralsina> Gotta go to the bank and lunch, so will be gone for a while...
<Chipaca> nessita: DiegoSarmentero seems to be afk. I'll be online tonight late my time, hopefully in time to give him a hand.
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i'm here
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i was having lunch
 * mandel EOD
<mandel> everyone have a great weekend!!!
<dobey> mandel: that's what she said! :)
<fagan> dobey: that was a knee slapper
<mun> hi
<mun>  i'm having a problem with ubuntu one: i keep getting an error saying "file sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))". My username and password are correct because I can get in through the web interface. does anyone know what's wrong?
<mun> i can't find syncdaemon.log under .config/ubuntuone because the folder is empty.
<alecu> mun, it should be ".cache/ubuntuone/log", not ".config..."
<dobey> as alecu said, logs are under .cache, not .config
<dobey> hrmm, python test coverage thing is confusing. how do i tell what it's saying is not being checked?
<mun> oh right
<nessita> mandel: ping
<dobey> ah
<dobey> nessita: he just left
<nessita> dobey: right, thanks
<dobey> hrmm, "python-coverage report' isn't especially helpful either
<dobey> hrmm, and how do i put something on the system bus.
<alecu> dobey, you got to stop it first: http://urlitzer.org/
 * alecu hides
<dobey> eh
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I've moved the wiki page to the public wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting. I'm improving it, please let me know if something is wrong/missing while you use it
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok!
<nessita> I need to reboot now
<nessita> brb!
<dobey> sigh. dbus is such a pain
<ralsina> nessita: quick question. We had decided that if the control panel doesn't have the credentials, it will start the wizard, right?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, we didn't find any complications at the time
<nessita> (but we never actually implemented it -yet-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool. When I was at the bank I starte thinking about how the default SSO UI is different :-)
<nessita> ralsina: how?
<ralsina> nessita: well, the texts don't match our wireframes, it doesn't show exactly the same buttons, and so on
<ralsina> I am overriding some things on the wizard, and I would have to move them to sso
<nessita> ralsina: ralsinaare those configurable?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: from the installer?
<ralsina> nessita: but it's a lot of detail work
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<ralsina> SSO client is pretty flexible
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll guess when we show what we have to design, we'll ask about this
<nessita> ralsina: it should be early next week
<ralsina> We could plug completely different UI files if we wanted
<nessita> (~Wed)
<ralsina> yeah, I expect to have the wizard complete for monday
<nessita> great
<ralsina> I have lost too much time not coding (but doing important stuff) today :-(
 * nessita too
<nessita> alecu: you running natty up to date?
<dobey> oh
<nessita> anyone running natty: what does uname -a gives you?
<dobey> the expected results. what are you looking for specifically?
<nessita> dobey: kernel version
<dobey> uname -r is the option for just that then :)
<dobey> 2.6.38-9-generic
<dobey> is what i have
<dobey> but that's what i'm running currently anyway
<dobey>   Candidate: 2.6.38.10.25
<dobey> is what the latest is i guess
<nessita> dobey: weird, my package manager is reporting
<nessita> --\ Obsolete and Locally Created Packages (6)
<nessita>   --\ admin - Administrative utilities (install software, manage users, etc) (2)
<nessita>     --\ main - Fully supported Free Software. (2)
<nessita> i     linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic                                       2.6.38-10. <none>
<nessita> i     linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic                                        2.6.38-9.4 <none>
<nessita> I guess that since I had natty-proposed enabled for a while, my system went nuts
<dobey> hmm, i have proposed enabled though
<dobey> and 2.6.38.10.25 is in proposed right now
<alecu> nessita, 2.6.38-8-generic
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I have installed everything from proposed a while ago and then disabled the repo
<dobey> ah
<nessita> Chipaca: you back!!! thanks
<nessita> (well, you VM is back, which for now is all that matters :-P)
<nessita> Chipaca: no-hurry-ping
<Chipaca> nessita: my internets went tits up for a little while
<Chipaca> nessita: laid-back-pong
<nessita> Chipaca: do you have resources (ie disk space, cpu power) to run another VM? I would like a copy of the existing w7 but in its initial state, so I can review all the instructions from the cleaned up page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<Chipaca> nessita: I do
<Chipaca> nessita: now?
<nessita> is there any chance you setup up this extra vm soon?
<nessita> ideally, yes
<Chipaca> nessita: try :3, tell me if that's the right one or if i should go further back in time
<nessita> ack
<nessita> Chipaca: seems right, but the mouse is crazy, you need to apply the crazy setting for it :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: turn off acceleration. gimme a sec.
<ralsina> nessita chipaca: just so you see I am not idle, just quiet: http://screencast.com/t/RSPMRhv6
<nessita> ralsina: good work! is it intentional that 'at least 8 caracters' is green and the rest red?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<ralsina> nessita: it's in the mockup :-)
<nessita> that's odd
<nessita> ralsina: it makes no sense
<ralsina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/804344/+attachment/2186606/+files/sing-up-mockup.png
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804344 in ubuntu-sso-client "Sign Up page cleanup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> nessita: yes it does. It goes green when there *are* 8 characters
<nessita> ah.... tricky. I couldn't see that from the screenshot, sorry
<ralsina> Ok, so it should be a green tick instead of a green line ;-)
<nessita> right!
<ralsina> What I am not doing now because it's much harder than I expected is the arrow-shape for the assistance widget
<ralsina> And it drives me nuts that the captcha is wider than the other things, but that's not fixable
<nessita> ralsina: captcha size is fixed and will always have the same size
<ralsina> nessita: exactly. I could resize the image clientside but it's gross
<nessita> ralsina: no no, please
<nessita> ralsina: the design should be made around the captcha size
<ralsina> they are hard enough already :-)
<ralsina> Yes, I can do that
<ralsina> anyone kow the exact size of a recaptcha?
<nessita> ralsina: just download one and see
<ralsina> yeah
<nessita> Chipaca: you let me know when "turn off acceleration" is ready?
<Chipaca> nessita: done, sorry
<nessita> Chipaca: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: there, much nicer: http://screencast.com/t/8cx3dmZIy8NI
<nessita> ralsina: what if the suer has other font size?
<nessita> boom!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> or other screen resolution?
<ralsina> nessita: it adjusts gracefully
<nessita> oh, that's great
<nessita> how are you resizing?
<ralsina> That is, the recaptcha stays the same size, everything else gets bigger
<ralsina> nessita: I am not, Qt does it
<nessita> oh that's nice
<ralsina> let me show you a demo with silly font sizes
<dobey> 7pt?
<ralsina> dobey, no, 28pt http://screencast.com/t/waDErFn05y
<ralsina> dobey: and here is is with 6pt: http://screencast.com/t/YfkFGPlZU
<dobey> man, font rendering is blurry on windows
<nessita> ralsina: the text next to teh captcha should resize with the rest, right? any idea why is not happening?
<ralsina> nessita: over-specified html
<ralsina> fixing it now :-)
<nessita> great
<nessita> By signing up you agree blah blah?
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: typo "Shw terms"
<nessita> (for later)
<ralsina> nessita: placeholder texts for designer, when you run the real thing it has the right texts (see first capture)
<ralsina> it also says "you agree blah blah" ;-)
<nessita> oh
<nessita> Chipaca: can I shutdown the VM and make what we have now the default "0 state"?
<nessita> ( it has FF and some setting tweaked)
<Chipaca> nessita: didn't follow your question, there
<Chipaca> nessita: what we have now where exactly?
<Chipaca> nessita: I can't save this VM in situ unless you're willing to throw away the other one. I can save this vm to a different place, probably
<nessita> Chipaca: the VM you just setup (:3), is in a state that we can call "clean" but usable (the state you used to start this one had no firefox in it and crazy mouse). So, I was wondering
<Chipaca> nessita: ah. But you don't want the other one to magically depend on this one. Gotcha. Gimme a sec.
 * alecu needs to go to pick up Amelia, and do some shopping.
<alecu> bbl
<nessita> if I shutdown this VM, can we tag the current state as "clea:"
<nessita> Chipaca: sure!
<Chipaca> nessita: if you shut it down, it's gone. I can commit its state now.
<Chipaca> ah. No, I can't.
<nessita> Chipaca: please do then! I don\ t loose what we have in :1, right?
<Chipaca> Neoti: see, I lie to you.
<nessita> Chipaca: stop lying to people we don't know
<Chipaca> yeah, i do that a lot
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, is ok, we can always install FF and do the mouse setup. Let's no worry
<nessita> Chipaca: I did not loose :1, right?
<Chipaca> nessita: correct
<Chipaca> nessita: i can create a new disc (instead of lazyly running with -snapshot), redo these changes, and commit that
<nessita> Chipaca: naaaaah
<nessita> not for now, at least
<XGaryG> I installed Ububtu a few days ago. I enabled 'Ububtu One' shortly after installing. So far it has not worked.
<nessita> Chipaca: but all the changes I do to :3 will not override the "clean" state?
<nessita> XGaryG: what Ubuntu version?
<XGaryG> The current, with all updates.
<nessita> XGaryG: so, how can you tell is not working? I mean, I would like to know if you get crashes or anything to help you diagnose
<XGaryG> Linux XGaryG 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<XGaryG> I start Ubuntu One, and press the link to visit the Ubuntu One website to set things up.
<XGaryG> It says sorry there.
<nessita> XGaryG: you don't need to visit any web site to setup Ubuntu One. YOu can either click in "I already have an account" if you already have a Ubuntu SIngle Sign on account, or
<nessita> you can click on "Join now" to create a new account
<nessita> XGaryG: do you have those buttons?
<XGaryG> It says Welcome Gary, but then:  Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment.
<nessita> XGaryG: that is the web site, not the desktop application, right?
<XGaryG> The application appears to be fine.
<nessita> XGaryG: what do you get if you navigate https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<XGaryG> It gives me this screen:  Let’s get started with syncing your files!
<nessita> XGaryG: right, so is working, but you have no files in UBuntu One
<XGaryG> I enabled syncing contacts and bookmarks.
<XGaryG> Should they be there?
<nessita> XGaryG: only if you have contacts in evolution, and bookmarks in firefox. But our syncing with firefox 5 is not working at the moment, as far as I know
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: is our bindwood plugin working with FF5?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> nessita: no
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> :-/
<thisfred> nessita: also desktopcouch replication is disabled for a significant part of the users
<nessita> thisfred: any idea why? and is that natty or oneiric?
<thisfred> nessita: because ops turned it off, and that's on all platforms, it's everyone who is on the beautyberry shard\
<nessita> thisfred: was not aware of that. I feel like this w dev is consuming all of me.
<nessita> Wait, no, is not a feeling, is True! :-P
<thisfred> I know
<nessita> thisfred: thanks for the info. ANy ETA on having that working?
<thisfred> Not for much longer, hopefully
<thisfred> I'll ask
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> well, that and the microbials
<dobey> damn things are everywhere, and eat everything! :)
<nessita> dobey: my current tasks are making me dumber, so you if that was a joke I didn't get it :-)
<dobey> nessita: it was a very bad science joke :)
 * nessita lol's as a cortesy, but she still does not get it :-P
<dobey> nessita: microbes are creatures too small to see without a microscope, and they are all over, and inside, you :)
<nessita> ah, je :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: correct, all the changes you do to :3 will disappear when you power down
<nessita> Chipaca: oh. Is there any way not to loose the changes? And, not to loose a clean VM?
 * nessita asks, total es gratis
<Chipaca> nessita: i thought there was, but apparently not. Unless the help is out of date :)
<Chipaca> help commit
<Chipaca> commit device|all -- commit changes to the disk images (if -snapshot is used) or backing files
<Chipaca> so I can't commit to a different backing file
<Chipaca> which sounds very silly, but oh well
<nessita> Chipaca: no problem, let's use this VM as a test for the instructions. But can I reboot it without loosing changes?
<thisfred> nessita: it is not clear when that server will be opened up again, but there are plans for working on it next week
<Chipaca> nessita: correct
<nessita> Chipaca: great
<Neoti> Chipace: huh lying to me...
<thisfred> Neoti: ignore him, he keeps meaning to talk to nessita and then fumbling the autocomplete
<thisfred> it's so hard to get good staff :P
 * thisfred hides
<nessita> :-)
<Neoti> lolz
 * ralsina is on test number 17 for a fracking form. But that's ok!
<dobey> alright all, see you on tuesday. have a good weekend! :)
<thisfred> you too dobey
<thisfred> ralsina: nessita. anyone need a review, now or in the next 30 minutes? If not, I think I'm gonna declare beer o'clock here too...
<nessita> thisfred: not in this end, thanks a lot
<ralsina> thisfred: not me, thanks anyway!
<nessita> Chipaca: please tell your internet to behave :-)
<thisfred> ok, have a nice weekend people! Let me know if there's anything I can help with later, I'll check my mail. If not, see you on X-day (next tuesday, for normals) ;)
<ralsina> If anyone is still around... https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804352/+merge/66663
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> just in time, haven't had my first sip of beer yet :)
<ralsina> thisfred: it's a windows review :-(
<ralsina> I don't want to lead you to drink too much :-)
<thisfred> yeah, just saw that. I'll do a code-only review but it will need another :)
<ralsina> you can also look at the pretty pictures ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I've been reviewing the wiki instructions so DiegoSarmentero can setup his env, I now i need to run to yoga
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I've just verified IRL (in real life) setup instructions up to "ubuntu sso client" (included)
<ralsina> nessita: good! Have fun!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: when I come back from yoga, I will try to verify the rest of the instructions. But you have lots of do till then :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: also, you can ping alecu-away, he will be around later (very likely)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu-away: latest setup instructions are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<ralsina> nessita: thx, bookmarking :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: code looks great
<nessita> with direct links to downloads and all
<nessita> ok, I gotta go, for now at least
 * thisfred takes first sip
<ralsina> thisfred: whoa, I never hear that. I should ask more reviews from you :-)
<thisfred> derp
<thisfred> ralsina: maybe you're improving because of all the relentless criticism'? :) *hiccup*
<ralsina> I know I took care of the style issues that were killing me yesterday at least
<nessita> thisfred: I'm still reading, you know
<thisfred> I assure you I can be quite fussy
<ralsina> And I wrote a boatload of tests
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita: i will start setting up the environment now
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita: thanks!
<thisfred> nessita:  I never say anything bad about anyone, you know that :)
<thisfred> I think thorough ruthless reviews are an asset!
<nessita> thisfred: :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: do not believe anything that anyone says about me
<nessita> :-P
<DiegoSarmentero> jejeje
<nessita> though Dow
<nessita> ioops
<nessita> though DiegoSarmentero already knows I'm test-freaky
<nessita> so, no news there
<ralsina> nessita: this branch has 13 new tests, just for you ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: THANKS
<ryoohki> is there any plans for future machine instances?  i would like to run irssi in the cloud using screen and reconnect to it betwen boots. there are also other things like a running instance of the chrome browser i would like to connect to after rebooting
<JanC> hm, will Echoprint support be integrated into the U1MS ?  (I saw 7Digital supports that project? :) )
<karni> ryoohki: No such things are planned. We're currently storage/data oriented.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, hola!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu: buenas
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, how
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, how's it going?
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, let me know if I can be of any help.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, fine... yes, thanks! In this moment I'm just installing things :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, are you using win7 in bare metal or in a vm?
<DiegoSarmentero> WinXP in VM... the wiki says that XP and 7 are supported
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, should I use Win7?
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, xp should be fine. We've been using 7 lately, because there was a bug with xp in a twisted reactor we *were* using, but we've reverted to another reactor that should work fine on xp.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, if there's any problem with this one we'll be able to iron it out with your install :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, jejeje not so good for me :P
<alecu> nahh... it will work :-)
#ubuntuone 2011-07-02
<nessita> ok, I'm back
<nessita> alecu: you still around?
<nessita> alecu: I'm following our own instructions and I got stuck :-D
<alecu> hola nessita
<alecu> nessita, what instructions?
<alecu> nessita, win32 dev env instructions?
<nessita> alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<nessita> yes
<alecu> where are you stuck?
<nessita> alecu: so, I downloaded the protobuffer win32 thingy listed in http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/downloads/list
<nessita> alecu: so I could do python setup.py install inside u1sp
<nessita> but, now, when trying to run syncdaemon, I get ImportError for protobuf
<nessita> shall I also download one of the "full source" items?
<alecu> nessita, weird.
<alecu> nessita, I think not.
<nessita> so far I only downloaded the "Protocol Buffers 2.4.1 compiler -- Windows binary         Featured" item
<alecu> nessita, the only important thing there is protoc.exe
<alecu> nessita, right
<nessita> and moved the protoc.exe to C:\Python27\Scripts
<alecu> and you've copied somewhere in PATH, right?
<alecu> nessita, is PATH set for that folder?
<nessita> yes, protoc.exe executes fine in the command line
<nessita> I'm getting an ImportError: No module named google.protobuf
<nessita> when trying to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<nessita> I guess I need to download http://protobuf.googlecode.com/files/protobuf-2.4.1.tar.gz and drop that in site-packages
<alecu> nessita, >>> google.protobuf.__file__
<alecu> 'c:\\python27\\lib\\site-packages\\protobuf-2.4.1-py2.7.egg\\google\\protobuf\\_
<alecu> _init__.pyc'
<alecu> >>>
<nessita> ah, you installed it via easy_install?
<alecu> nessita, it seems you need to "easy_install protobuf"
<nessita> right, let's try that
<nessita> alecu: no luck: paste.ubuntu.com/636621
<nessita> wow
<nessita> alecu: did you get my message before you disconnected?
<alecu> nessita, the one with the paste?
<nessita> yeap
<alecu> nessita, yes. I'm trying to find out what I did.
<nessita> seems like I need to download a tar.gz, decompress, and use the python directory inside
<nessita> alecu: yeah, that worked
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: so, instructions are confirmed upto ubuntuone-client included
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I'm going to quickly add instructions to what you need, the control panel, but I won't be able to test them
<nessita> they should work though :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thanks! i'm still downloading and installing :P
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok
<alecu> hmm
<alecu> my internet is very funky
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: good news! I just made the control panel works on windows using the wiki instructions. So you should get no problem with that :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you can create a branch of the project's trunk and start hacking in it
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, awesome!!
<nessita> yes
<nessita> so, this is it for me
<DiegoSarmentero> I'm almost done here with the wiki
<nessita> I'm tired, need some food and a hot bath
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, very straightforward
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok! thanks!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: were you able to run the SSO service?
<nessita> (SSO == ubuntu single sign on)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes, alecu explains me earlier... not yet, i'm almost there
<nessita> ok
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: good luck!
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thansk
<DiegoSarmentero> bye
<nessita> tomorrow? no!
<nessita> I don't see anyone tomorrow :-)
<nessita> see ya all next week!
<DiegoSarmentero> jejeej
<nessita> bye!
<DiegoSarmentero> bye
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> morning karni
<Guest4092> hi, I don't understand what is happening, i have an ubuntu one account, I added (right clic) some folders to be synced
<Guest4092> and now for an hour, no netweok traffic at all
<Guest4092> I mean no upload
<Guest4092> all the folders strutcture i was uploaded but since then no files, all folders are empty
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> Anybody has "Samsung Galaxy Spica I5700" or "Xperia X8" here?
<promet> Hello. are you guys addressing Ubuntu One Android Music-Client issues in this room?
<karni> lol, that was quick
<karni> promet: Yes we do.
<jo-erlend> ok... Ubuntu one file sync is working really well. But I'm having some big problems with sync of desktopcouch and therefore many other features like firefox bookmarks and evo contacts, which are things I _really_ want to have working properly. Can someone provide me with a list of things to check for?
<jo-erlend> I deleted from all my machines, the passwords for desktopcouch, ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/, ~/.config/desktop-couch/ and ~/.cache/desktop-couch/. On one of the computers, that seems to be fine. On the other, I can't connect to desktop-couch anymore. The third is this one, which I haven't tested on yet.
<jo-erlend> any ideas?
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, 11.04.
<jo-erlend> but I don't think this has changed much in the last versions.
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: looking at my ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log looks like I am getting some errors as well
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, oh, sorry. I thought I was in a different channel :)
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, well. What I did, was that I deleted ~./cache/desktop-couch/, ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/ and ~/.config/desktop-couch/. Now I can't get it back. How do I do that?
<jo-erlend> I'm not usually that stupid. I don't know what came over me, but I need to fix it. And I've been at it for quite a while now. I don't understand how Ubuntu prepares new homes. I thought those things just came from /etc/skel, but they obviously don't.
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: can you open a terminal and try launching desktopcouch from the commandline with: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<jo-erlend> it's ok to do that over ssh?
<jo-erlend> that fixed it. Thanks :)
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> cool
<jo-erlend> now, let's see if sync will suddenly begin to work :)
<jo-erlend> no... Now nothing seems to work. Neither Firefox nor Evolution creates their databases.
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: can you look at your ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log for any errors?
<jo-erlend> and the desktop-couch service no longer starts at login.
<jo-erlend> at least, I cannot connect to it using the static html file.
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: can you try the steps here under 'Killing and Restarting Desktopcouch' http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<duanedesign> that will recreate that file
<jo-erlend> the html file is there. It refuses to connect until I manually run desktopcouch-service after login.
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, the replication log seems fine, except I get an exception about a server error 503.
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637089/
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: ok. I am getting the same. Their appears to be a problem server side. I will ping the appropriate people to make sure they are aware  of this.
<jo-erlend> but Firefox and Evolution should still create their databases?
<jo-erlend> I only have management and _users
<duanedesign> ahh, yes locally
<jo-erlend> they don't.
<jo-erlend> and desktopcouch-service no longer starts. I need to manually start it after logging in.
<jo-erlend> I think I'll start completely from scratch.
<jo-erlend> big job, but then... It's nice to have a thorough spring cleaning sometimes. :)
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: you can try these 4 commands. http://pastebin.com/fuEMeESL
<jo-erlend> no, I've decided to delete everything in my home and start from scratch.
<duanedesign> ok
<jo-erlend> I've had so many strange problems with other things in Ubuntu lately. I suspect there might be some issues with inherited configs from older releases. At least, this way I'll know for sure.
<jo-erlend> biab
<jo-erlend> hmm. That's weird. I just renamed my home directory, created a new one and logged in. As expected, everything was like a new install. However, Firefox still doesn't recreate its Bookmarks database.
<jo-erlend> it's a little surprising that I have to look at the launcher icon to see a sync progress bar, btw...
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, they should do that without regard to Ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: check the 'Services' tab on the Ubuntu One Control Panel and make sure 'Enable Bookmark Sync' is checked.
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, it is.
<duanedesign> ok. i figured you probably checked that but you never know :)
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, however, when I checked that the first time, something was installed.... Since then, I've installed Ubuntu from scratch, but kept my home. Is it possible that Ubuntu One remembers that I've checked them, but hasn't actually installed those packages?
<jo-erlend> do you know what packages those require?
<karni> We broke 5k downloads of U1F for Android.
<karni> I didn't expect that pace. I'm humbled.
<jo-erlend> I think it's way too early to actively promote Ubuntu One.
<jo-erlend> but can someone tell me which packages are required for sync of Evolution contacts and Firefox bookmarks?
<karni> jo-erlend: I'll definitely have more luck asking questions between Monday and Friday.
<karni> jo-erlend: I don't know, never used bookmark sync.
<jo-erlend> I have desktopcouch-ubuntuone and evolution-couchdb. I suppose those are the ones. I must have installed them and forgotten about it.
<karni> jo-erlend: I think there's one more for firefox bookmark sync.
<karni> jo-erlend: bindwood?
<jo-erlend> that's true.
<jo-erlend> bindwood actually wasn't installed.
<jo-erlend> haha, this is weird. After installing bindwood, evolution suddenly created its contact database... That's probably a coincidence though :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. But should it be enough to have bindwood installed, or is there something I need to do as a user?
<jo-erlend> ah... That explains it... Bindwood is incompatible with Firefox 5.0.
<jo-erlend> think it's somewhat strange that Ubuntu would push a new Firefox before Ubuntu stuff works with it though.
<jo-erlend> brb
<deegee_> u1 currently reporting errors?
<deegee_> "Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment."
<deegee_> plus notes and contacts pages on u1 site come up with errors "Something has gone wrong"
<karni> jo-erlend: I'm sorry, like I said - no idea. rye would help you, but it's Saturdays night in the middle of the weekend.
<jo-erlend> deegee_, yes, the couchdb sync service seems to be down.
<jo-erlend> I get an error 503 from it.
<deegee_> jo-erlend: losa alerted?
<jo-erlend> deegee_, I don't know what that means.
<deegee_> jo-erlend: ok, no worries
<jo-erlend> deegee_, what is a losa alert?
<karni> jo-erlend: using that word alerts our sysadmins
<jo-erlend> karni, seriously?
<deegee_> jo-erlend: yup
<karni> jo-erlend: though, let canonical employees use that word. there are rules when it can be used.
<losa>  :>
 * karni facepalms
<deegee_> lol
<karni> los'a: don't do this..
<deegee_> an interesting approach for sure...
<karni> jo-erlend: thank you
<jo-erlend> heh, it was just a joke, of course. :)
<deegee_> ah well, will check back later, thx
 * karni leaves for supper
 * deegee_ waves to karni
<jo-erlend> is there any reason why I shouldn't sync my ~/devel directory that's versioned by bzr between my machines?
<jo-erlend> holy crap... I moved some files from my home directory on my laptop onto an external disk. That deleted those files from Ubuntu one and from my desktop and other laptop.
<jo-erlend> I think that should be ... fixed.
<jo-erlend> that resync is going to take many, many hours.
<karni> jo-erlend: If you move 'some files' outside folders watched by Ubuntu One, you essentially tell it "delete this files, since they're no longer here". This won't be fixed, as this is expected behaviour.
<karni> jo-erlend: If you move something out from ~/Ubuntu One, you can also expect it to disappear on other machines.
<karni> jo-erlend: Same goes for cloud folders (user defined folders)
<karni> jo-erlend: Although there's no solid grounds to tell you "no" to syncing bzr branches, I'd say using bzr itself (so, branching, pulling, etc) should be safer. You can accidentally interrupt sync by system restart, etc. I think bzr would take care of that. And even if it didn't, at least it wouldn't sync back some broken files.
<karni> jo-erlend: So, I don't really know. Maybe there are people using U1 to sync bzr branches as well.
<jo-erlend> ok, so what I just did, was to rename my home directory and create a new one. This was in order to make a clean system. I have 5-600MB in my cloud, which I just added to day and I'm only syncing 3 of my computers now. I'll be adding the other ones later, making it 6-7 devices. And I'll probably use a lot more space on it. This might mean I'll make a little mistake that means I'll have to download a terabyte from Ubuntu One. I think m
<jo-erlend> aybe a warning would be in order.
<karni> jo-erlend: I once renamed my home directory as well. This, however, is not expected behaviour. U1 developers are aware of such use case, though. (I reported it)
<karni> jo-erlend: what kind of mistake?
<karni> jo-erlend: Moving files out of your home folder is not a mistake. It's a regular user action.
<jo-erlend> like renaming my home directory without making sure Ubuntu one is disconnected first.
<karni> jo-erlend: Would you expect us to alert the user every time he/she moves files out of U1 watched directories?
<facundobatista> jo-erlend, you renamed your home directory being logged in in your computer with that account???
<karni> jo-erlend: Where should that warning be presented to the user?
<jo-erlend> if that action would require me to download hundreds of gigabytes if it's wrong, yes, then I think a small "Are you sure"-box is in order.
<karni> jo-erlend: "Are you sure"-box after mv /home/foo /home/bar command in terminal?
<karni> Sorry, I sound offensive :)
<karni> I didn't mean to.
<karni> facundobatista: I once logged out, and then renamed my folder as root (or other user), remember?
<jo-erlend> karni, before deleting all that data from all other computers and the cloud.
<karni> facundobatista: The solution then was to disconnect U1 (which I did *before* renaming), and then wipe meta data.
<karni> jo-erlend: Like, the next time you log-in show a dialog "You did something that may remove all your data. Are you sure?" thing?
<karni> jo-erlend: So, there's a hint for you.
<jo-erlend> karni, something like "About to delete 17895 files from all your six computers. Please confirm that this is what you want."
<karni> jo-erlend: If you disconnect U1 first, rename the folders *and* wipe meta data (about that you'd have to ask facundobatista or other great dev), then if you connect again, U1 will notice "aha, these files are already here, so I won't be redownloading them again".
<karni> jo-erlend: Question is, were/when should we show that. Especially if you're not logged in as the user in question. Terminal? After you login? Website?
<karni> jo-erlend: You know what I mean.
<jo-erlend> yes. It's a little annoying that I now have to wait ten hours before I can resume what I was doing, but I do understand what you're saying.
<karni> jo-erlend: Renaming home directory can't be done while being logged in as that user (at least that's not a normal thing to do). If you rename your home, change it's UID and GUID to some new IDs, it's like you just removed the previous user. Thus, data is purged. But I also get what you have in mind.
<karni> jo-erlend: Facundo or Lucio will be better at talking about this use case :)
<jo-erlend> I suppose it might have been when I logged back in that the problems started.
<karni> jo-erlend: facundobatist'a or __lucio_'_
<karni> jo-erlend: I would believe so, yes. Because then U1 started working for that user, once you logged in.
<karni> Ok, gotta go. Take care jo-erlend , I hope you'll find answers to your questions/suggestions soon.
<jo-erlend> I no longer have any.
#ubuntuone 2011-07-03
<jo-erlend> it was unable to handle my sync.. Left me with different sets of data on the different computers. Guess maybe it'll work itself out over time.
<tntc> I've asked this a few times, but I keep missing the response because my scrollback was too short :) I've fixed it now, so I'm going to try again:
<tntc> I'm having a problem with UbuntuOne Music on Android, where when I try to save a playlist, it fails to save with a network error. Specifically, it says "Failed to save playlist, please try later. A network error occured. Try again later." How can I fix this?
<tschaka> Hello. With a new U1 account for a friend I am getting a "Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment.", while my own older account is working flawlessly. Is there an issue with that particular account or do I just have to wait for a crashed server or anything similar?
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> Can somebody translate this for me? "No puedo logueare podido instalar bien la aplicacion desde el market, sin embargo no se como loguear mi cuenta de UOne, tengo un samsung galaxy tab 7'"
<duanedesign> hello mr karni
<karni> hi hi duanedesign
<karni> duanedesign: That guy, who tried to use U1 for a week, with symlinks and failed. Well.. #facepalm
<duanedesign> karni: yeah. I have been keeping an eye on the twitter posts (tweets) with #UbuntuOne. Saw one yesterday from a user who did the same.
<karni> duanedesign: I know. I mean, I commented on the same post as you did. That's the person I mean.
<duanedesign> karni: aha
<duanedesign> karni: congrats on all the downloads of the android application
<karni> duanedesign: Thanks. It's just an interesting stat, available to anyone on the market itself. But I'm pleased about the pace.
<karni> duanedesign: Unhappy though some users have login issues because their clocks are not set to Automatic (from network), but manual. Which, in turn, causes issues during login.
<karni> That's probably 3 out of 4 '1 star' reviews.
<ralsina> karni: "I can't login. The app installed fine from the market, but I don't know how to log into my Uone account, I have a samsung galaxy tab 7"
<karni> ralsina: Thanks!
<duanedesign> ralsina: that makes a lot more sense then what Google Translate gave me :P
<jo-erlend> tntc, that seems similar to what we all experience, which is a serverside issue. Databases doesn't seem to be syncable right now. Hopefully, it'll be fixed soon.
<tntc> jo-erlend: cool! thanks!
<jo-erlend> tntc, it's a guess, but I think it is a fair one, that the playlists are stored as a couchdb database. And couchdb-stuff is down or very unstable.
#ubuntuone 2012-06-25
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> c_smith: hello, are you still here? Could you provide more information about the crash?
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> brb
<gatox> back
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, gatox, morning!
<mandel> alecu, alecu, I have one more review and all the fsevents changes will be merged! so I'll do revies for gatox and will propose my branch
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, how is the change that was driving you crazy?
<gatox> mandel, i had some issues, it's already working.... you can see it in the MP
<mandel> oh, and my internet is super crap today.. so expect me to disappear every now and then..
<mandel> I'm off to lunch and will be later back from 3g... puto movistar de los huevos!
<gatox> ack
 * mandel goes to have lunch cursing..
<dobey> lol
<dobey> and it's release day
<alecu> mandel, gatox: send reviews my way
<dobey> haha
<dobey> bug #1017220 is awesome
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017220 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Welcome message displays incorrectly if user has not entered name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017220
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666
<gatox> alecu, and i'm fixing the test in the last one..... i learn to never say again: "this should be easy" (refactor related)
<alecu> gatox: great!. I need to go to the paint shop, because my flat is getting some fixes... and I'll do that review in 15'
<gatox> alecu, no problem
<mandel> alecu, gatox, ralsina, dobey I'm off some mins to move to a diff location with better connection
<mandel> should just take min 10 mins max
<gatox> mandel, ac
<ralsina> dobey: since we still have not SRUd 3.0.2 and we barely released it on windows, what o you think of skipping a release?
<dobey> what do you mean skipping a release?
<ralsina> dobey: you said it's release day. We barely finished the previous release
<ralsina> dobey: so, maybe there's no point in doing a new release today
<ralsina> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> briancurtin: my XP VM has decided my windows is fake
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you check that our latest release works on a clean XP?
<briancurtin> ralsina: checking now
<ralsina> briancurtin: if not, I will do it after I finish reinstalling
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks. By the symptoms described, I think the VS runtime is not being installed :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina: it's packaged side-by-side now (i think that's the right term)...but im getting the VM up right now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<briancurtin> ralsina: my VM already has the runtime installed and i cant find a way to get it off of there, so i'll need to setup a clean VM to try it
<dobey> ralsina: well, unless there's a security update coming out of nowehre tomorrow, i'd prefer to do the release
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, I'll do the same thing
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then
<dobey> ralsina: even with no changes, i think there is a point to doing the releases
<dobey> and with no changes, the release is really fast anyway :)
<dobey> since there's no mucking about with triage and backport branches in that case
<ralsina> dobey: plus we may get to test the MRE with 3.0.3 instead of 3.0.2
<dobey> today isn't a 3.0.x release day
<dobey> it's 3.99.x
<dobey> for quantal
<mandel> I'm back!
<dobey> hide your children!
 * mandel cannot believe that 3g is faster than the dsl connection
 * ralsina goes to check back the schedule
<ralsina> dobey: ok, 3.99.x is cool
<dobey> we still don't have a schedule for 3.0.x releases
<dobey> alecu: btw, the ubuntu-sso-client stable-1-4 tests aren't running on oneiric (because we can't run tests on oneiric because of twisted); all the oneiric stable branches are being merged on natty because of the twisted/python-gobject issues that weren't resolved in oneiric
<ralsina> brilliant, my *physical* XP CD doesn't work anymore :-/
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, I'll be working on landing the keyring patched on pykeyring trunk f that is ok with you
<mandel> gatox, is there anything I have to review?
<gatox> mandel, this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666
<mandel> gatox, ack
<mandel> gatox, I'd love to see how things were breaking when you added the events as class attrs
<briancurtin> ralsina: doesn't work on XP.................
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you try if installing the runtime fixes it?
<gatox> mandel, is just a comment? or you really want to see it?? because that was on friday.....  i didn't save any trace, and i should redo all the code to reproducce that
<ralsina> briancurtin: if it does, then we can revert the ubuntuone.xml changes, resign the installer and reupload
<mandel> gatox, was not just a comment, but I guess I can take a look from here if that is the case (that you do not ave the traces)
<mandel> gatox, I think it should be doable without doing any hacky things, I simply want to evaluate the problems, that is all
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> briancurtin, I added a small needs fixing in one of the py3 branches, I think dobey is correct regarding the order of the imports
<briancurtin> ralsina: 3.0.1 doesn't work either
<ralsina> briancurtin: whoa
<ralsina> briancurtin: 3.0.0? ;-)
<dobey> 2.99.3?
<dobey> or 2.0.3 or whatever it is
<briancurtin> hmm, and 3.0.1 was the last release where we ran vcredist as an installer step
<briancurtin> weird
<ralsina> briancurtin: indeed
<ralsina> briancurtin: did installing vcredist fix it?
<ralsina> briancurtin: because it may be completely something else
<briancurtin> ralsina: i sort of did that in a way by trying 3.0.1 since it installs that and it doesnt work. i'll try 3.0.2 now that 3.0.1 installed vcredist to see what happens
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<mmcc> happy monday, folks
<dobey> meh, alpha freezes still on
<briancurtin> ralsina: its gotta be something else. now that the machine has the redist installed, neither 3.0.1 nor 3.0.2 work
<ralsina> briancurtin: sigh
<ralsina> briancurtin: is it the right vcredist?
<ralsina> briancurtin: what size is it?
<briancurtin> yep
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1779 kb
<briancurtin> ralsina: for vcredist_x86.exe
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, let me check something
<briancurtin> ralsina: i just ran a repair install of vcredist and it claims to have worked, but u1cp still doesn't start
<ralsina> that seems to be the right one AFAICS
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, that one's too new
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's the same one ive been packaging all along
<ralsina> we need the 1.1MB vcredist_x86.exe
<ralsina> briancurtin: yeah, it's the same one I have uploaded
<ralsina> briancurtin: but it's not the one my notes say
<ralsina> briancurtin: and I have no idea why, either
<briancurtin> ralsina: i just looked back and 3.0.0 was created with the 1779kb vcredist. it looks like i deleted the 3.0.1 folders
<briancurtin> i dont have any 2.x installer folders around if i ever created them, but i only seem to have downloaded that 1779kb vcredist_x86.exe one time and used it everywhere
<ralsina> briancurtin: I don't have any copies of the smaller one, either
<briancurtin> i'll try to find this 1.1mb version
<ralsina> briancurtin: however, I even blogged about it http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB955.html
<ralsina> briancurtin: and I specifically say "get the 1.1MB one"
 * ralsina hates ralsina sometimes
<mandel> mmcc, I did an update for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone/+merge/111000
<mandel> gatox, if you can take a look at that one ^ I would appreciate it :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: latest version is 4.8MB too
<mmcc> cool mandel, thanks, I'll go look
<gatox> mandel, sure
<mandel> cheers
<briancurtin> ralsina: i found the SP1 version at 4.0mb
<ralsina> briancurtin: the 2005 version is 2.6MB
<ralsina> and the 2.8 is 1.7 which is probably the one we have
<ralsina> 2008
<briancurtin> ralsina: we would need 2008
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's try the 4MB one then
<ralsina> briancurtin: the 2.99.1 build was done with the 1.8MB one, too
<ralsina> briancurtin: so it may be something else entirely
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel, dobey, alecu,gatox, thisfred, mmcc: stanup in 2'
<gatox> ack
<thisfred> sí jefe
<mmcc> mandel, +1
<gatox> me
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<dobey> alecu, mandel?
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Couple of reviews, submit some branches for review (and add some corrections), working on the last branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing the broken tests in the last branch and propose
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999569 Bug #999562 TODO Bug #999562 | Dentist apt. at 4 (now +5 hours), will work a little longer to make up for it BLOCKED: no, NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999569 in U1DB "invalid json errors. ensure its a json object" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<briancurtin> DONE: python3 research/organization, also got antsy and started doing easy ports after looking at the 2to3 diff
<briancurtin> TODO: find out whatever happened to XP releases, fix that
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: XP sucks
<briancurtin> NOTE: i have a PSF board meeting in 1 hour, should last for around 30 minutes
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: WWDC videos & 10.7/8 docs, uncovered some interesting FSEvents changes in Lion
<mmcc>  TODO: chat about FSEvents? more killing imports that install reactors...
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: worked a bit more on cmake for u1db, askubuntu, canonicaladmin, misc stuff, worked on setting up a lot of VMs, Q VM  failed big time, retrying TODO: finish Q VM, try to help debug windows breakage, finish cmake'ing  u1db, BLOCKED: VBox is acting up badly NEXT:  dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews
<dobey> TODO: release day
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: a few reviews, a fix for bug #1007109, tried to debug (and failed) why this branch won't merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-pycurl-1-4/+merge/110636
<alecu> TODO: heed dobey's warning re: merge, catch up with py3k with brian, do more mac reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: by non-merging branch
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1007109 could not be found
<mandel> DONE: reviews, reviews, reviews. Look at the state of pykeyring, not happy. Update fsevents last branch (we stay with sbjson mmcc :) )
<mandel> TODO: more reviews. What to do with pykeyring.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no yet stupid ISP left me with no internet at the office.
<ralsina> briancurtin: it may be that we are doing it now with a new python build and the runtime is not compatible?
<mandel> mmcc, superb, thx!
<ralsina> briancurtin: OTOH, in the machine where you have the runtime it works, which makes it more confusing to me
<mandel> mmcc, we are very very close to get a sd running with no problems on mac :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: the only place it seems to work for me is 7
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok
<alecu> mmcc: "uncovered some interesting FSEvents changes in Lion" ???? tell us more!
<briancurtin> ralsina: we build the exes with a stock python 2.7 which is built with VS2008. trying the bigger/newer vcredist now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<mmcc> alecu: the short version, since Lion, FSEvents can give you per-file events. They just didn't really tell anyone
<mmcc> I was watching the video for "what's new in the filesystem" at WWDC2012, and the guy mentioned it off-hand
<briancurtin> those are the best kind of changes. "here's something people want...*fixes it, doesn't document it*"
<mmcc> so I dig around, and it's listed in the API changes, but not documented
<alecu> mmcc: is that on 10.8?
<ralsina> mmcc: WTF
<mmcc> 10.7
<alecu> lovely
<mmcc> ralsina: I KNOW
 * ralsina goes check if his computers makes waffles and they just forgot to mention it
<alecu> gatox: now we'll have to contribute fixes for macfsevents to do that
<mmcc> the kicker is that they may still coalesce events in some cases. I'm digging up the little snippet of docs I found about that
<ralsina> but hey, good news :-)
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, alecu so all the work we did is just for 10.6?
<mmcc> I want to run a test once I get my new system with 10.7 (a couple days) - how often do they coalesce events?
<briancurtin> ralsina: 2008 SP1 redist doesn't help...it has to be something else
<gatox> alecu, it seems
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok
<briancurtin> or it doesnt have to, but this seems too weird
<mmcc> mandel, maybe - if they coalesce events often, it might still have a lot of overhead to use fsevents
<alecu> ralsina: btw: what was the problem with the Q vm?
<ralsina> alecu: it doesn't freaking boot after install
<alecu> ralsina: is that OpenGL/unity related?
<ralsina> alecu: also, install took 3.5 hours
<ralsina> alecu: what I get for using a daily ISO
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. well, if it is the case (that we did it for nothing) we deserve it for using a not documented api
<alecu> ralsina: did you try the alpha 1 as well?
<ralsina> alecu: I am downloading it, 80% done
 * briancurtin brb
<mmcc> mandel heh, the new API is also not documented... :p
<mandel> mmcc, lol
<mmcc> so it's in the auto-generated header documentation but not the written guide to using fsevents. Here's the headerdoc: http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/FSEvents_Ref/FSEvents_h/index.html#//apple_ref/c/econst/kFSEventStreamCreateFlagFileEvents
<mandel> dobey, pyflakes and python-mocker are not installed when doing sudo apt-get build-deps ubuntuone-client, is that a bug?
<dobey> not installed where?
<ralsina> mmcc: that feels just like linux. Really.
<mandel> dobey, in P
<dobey> mandel: no, it's not a bug really. you don't have ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies added i guess
<mmcc> ralsina: except with linux at least we could've looked at the source. I'm quite fond of looking at the source...
<mmcc> used to do that with opensolaris a lot, handy.
<ralsina> yeah
<mandel> dobey, oh..  that could be the reason, is a new set up
<dobey> that's it then
<ralsina> I think I will go have some coffee.
<mmcc> so that fsevents header comment doesn't mention coalescing. I know I saw it, but my browser session died. looking through history now
<dobey> need to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> ah, ok - it's just down the page - the flag kFSEventStreamEventFlagMustScanSubDirs tells you that you get a dir path and you have to scan it and every subdir below it
<mmcc> so if that happens a lot, it's not much better than old FSEvents
<mandel> mmcc, they must have something for icloud to deal with this, right?
<mandel> gatox, the only issue I see with the fact that the events are not class attrs is that we will have an interesting problem getting your work and my work together. I use diff values comming from the daemon
 * briancurtin back
<mandel> gatox, and we will not know which implementation will work until we try to connect to the daemon and get an error
<gatox> mandel, maybe i was doing something wrong... my brain wasn't in his best shape
<mandel> gatox, not to worry, I can take care of that :)
<mandel> gatox, your brain I mean, you do the code!
<mandel> heheh
<gatox> jajajaa
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> mandel, just saw your note - what do you mean about icloud? I don't think it necessarily uses fsevents
<mandel> mmcc, can I have the +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone/+merge/111872 I had to remove the prerequisite and it remove your vote.. stupid lp
<mmcc> spotlight does, and time machine does, but icloud support seems to be built in to the frameworks, above the filesystem
<mmcc> mandel ok, just a sec
<mandel> mmcc, they most know some how what files changed.. well to be hones I have never used icloud
<mmcc> mandel - icloud isn't a file sync service. think of it as being designed for the iphone first, where there is no user-visible file system
<mandel> mmcc, ah.. so we are not in the same boat, right>
<mandel> ?
 * mandel has new keyboard..
<mmcc> right, u1 and icloud have different goals
<mmcc> very different technically, perhaps less different to the user, depending on what kind of user
<mmcc> actually i think u1db and icloud potentially have more in common, although icloud is much bigger - they have a key-value store as one part of it, but there's also document-level stores and a core-data store, which is pretty interesting
<rye> ralsina: ubuntuone nautilus plugin does not work properly for file publishing - the flaw is in libsyncdaemon and plugin (anybody actually depends on libsyncdaemon?) - any plans to make it work?
<ralsina> rye: libsyncdaemon is used only for that plugin AFAIK
<ralsina> rye: have the bug # handy?
<mandel> mmcc, we had a key-value store using couch, we will have a new one soon :)
<rye> ralsina: bug #753319 and bug #975989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753319 in Ubuntu One Client "nautilus plugin requests public file list for every file in current UDF/Ubuntu One dir" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753319
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 975989 in Ubuntu One Client "[precise] PublicAccessChanged is not sent on unpublishing - TypeError: Expected a string or unicode object" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975989
<mmcc> mandel are you referring to u1db or something else I'm not aware of?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, u1db, we used to have desktop-couch but that did not work well :(
<ralsina> rye: k, I will try to take a look myself this week, and if I can't fix it, I'll try to see if dobey has any time for it next week
<ralsina> rye: 975989 looks easier
<mmcc> mandel right, I knew about that project before and I've seen some old discussion about it around... nice idea, bummer it was so painful
<mandel> mmcc, yep
<rye> ralsina: yes
<mandel> gatox_lunch, ignore the diff size of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone/+merge/111872 it seems that readding sbjson has made bzr get very very confused
<mandel> facundobatista, quick question, if I set a file to be chmod u-w and then I ty to sync it, what should it happen? atm I think we fail due to the rights
<mandel> gatox_lunch, there seems to be a merge issue in the other branch, set it to needs fixing
<gatox_lunch> mandel, ack
<nigelb> where's sil?
<thisfred> nigelb: in a meeting, away from his laptop
<nigelb> thisfred: ouch, he has a classroom session starting now-ish
<thisfred> nigelb: I forwarded the message best I could
<nigelb> thisfred: thanks, I think he may have rescheduled just now.
<thisfred> ah
<nigelb> thisfred: apparently not. the rescheduled list doesn't ahve him
<nigelb> He's coming in I guess :)
<nigelb> thisfred: thanks a bunch!
<thisfred> np :)
<nigelb> yay aquarius!
<aquarius> mhall119, ping
<aquarius> I didn't think I was doing this session :(
<mhall119> aquarius: can you?  even if it's just an overview of the REST apis?
<aquarius> mhall119, what do I have to do? I haven't prepped, but I can wing it
<aquarius> do I need to start now?
 * briancurtin afk for a short bit, PSF board meeting call
<mhall119> aquarius: I'll start a hangout and invite you to it, then you just chat and screenshare
<mhall119> aquarius: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/dcb85bf832b154aef74b1e5c5ac26057071f4d10?authuser=0&hl=en
<facundobatista> mandel, we fail to sync it because we can not *write*?
<mandel> facundobatista, I wonder, can we not try to set the rights to rw like we do in the read only shares?
<mandel> facundobatista, or I think we should have a way to tell the user about it, that is, wrong rights and it wont be updated, do we have something like that?
<dobey> i haven't had time to move it yet, but i was planning to rewrite/move libsyncdaemon into libubuntuone this cycle
<dobey> rye, ralsina: ^^
<dobey> of course, that doesn't really help existing installs
<ralsina> dobey: we should try to find a way to make it happen or fix the bugs. I suspect fixing *all* the bugs is more expensive :-/
<dobey> right. and i don't see any way to fix all the bugs without the rewrite anyway
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> but this would only help us in Q
<ralsina> unless we do something very difficult about P
<dobey> right
<ralsina> and we are to support P for 5 years
<dobey> we need to do that very difficult thing for P at some point anyway I think
<dobey> supporting 3.0.x for 5 years is not going to be fun
<dobey> just like supporting 1.2.x for 3 years isn't fun
<ralsina> so let's aim for it
<ralsina> dobey: a firefox-style SRU
<dobey> well, we are working toward it.
<rye> dobey: agree with you re: rewriting.
<ralsina> exactly
<ralsina> so, we should rewrite and after Q release try to get it back into P
<dobey> yep
<dobey> there are some things that need to happen for that still
<dobey> and i have already started doing some of it; trying to get the test suites running during build in Q, and having the necessary bits to build some of the packages all the way back to lucid
<gatox> mandel, ping
<ralsina> rye: so, basically, short term I will try to get a fix for the easy one, the fix for the one that causes bad performance/hangs will probably not happen
<mandel> gatox, pong
<dobey> there are a couple of problems with lucid not having things we need now, and such. but we're doing a good start
<gatox> mandel, did you fix the conflicts you mention here_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone/+merge/111000 ?
<dobey> i'll look more after i get the releases done today
<ralsina> dobey: things that take longer than 6 months are starting to not affect lucid much
<dobey> yeah i'm not sure how many users we still have on lucid
<dobey> probably not many :(
<mandel> gatox, yes, there should be no merge conflits, is just that it was build on top of a previous branch that was removed and that is why the diff is huge
<gatox> mandel, ack
<dobey> natty is a bit bigger of a problem, but it's also going to be EOL come October anyway
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<dobey> so maybe i can do some hacking to get 3.0.x built on lucid in the stable PPA, and we just tell people to use that, who are on lucid
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<ralsina> lucid +ppa sounds like a good idea
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, superb! thx!
<dobey> i'll poke at that after i get the releases done today
<dobey> which i can hopefully actually get done today, as i don't have 50 surprises coming at me this week :)
<mandel> gatox, can I have the +1 here, that MP is superseeded: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone/+merge/111872
<gatox> mandel, done
<mandel> gatox, gracias
<mandel> alecu, can I have a re-review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<alecu> mandel: sure. I'll have lunch and work on that.
<rye> matiasb: the code in lp:~matiasb/ubuntuone-servers/accepting-tos-before-accepting-share - does that mean we'll be able to set up storage for accounts that for some reason don't have one like the lucky ones after the shard went live on 22nd?
<matiasb> rye: that code would allow to create the root volume for a user that already have a storage user, taking the info from that storage user; this should allow to fix users without root volume related to the accepting share before TOS bug
<mhall119> thanks aquarius, that went well
<aquarius> mhall119, cheers, pal!
<ubot5> Announcement from my owner (jussi): #ubuntu-discuss can-voices
<leo-unglaub> aquarius: according to the ubuntu one session right now. i have implemented a "flat sync" for thunderbird contacts in dropbox. with u1db i think it's very easy to port that to ubuntu one as well. anyting special i should have to keep in mind?
<leo-unglaub> flat sync -> means i don't care in witch address book the contact is, i simply sync all of them
<rye> matiasb: re: people w/o userstorage (2221970..2222049) - i am filing a bug, right?
<matiasb> rye: yes, please
<mandel> ok, EOD here, laters!"
<gatox> mandel, bye!!
 * mmcc is headed for some BBQ
 * gatox finally understand the logic behind this method
<gatox> now is time to fix it
<alecu> gatox: you've left me wondering... which is the method that you've understood the logic?
<gatox> alecu, jejeej it was a really silly thing...... but i was lost with the tests
<gatox> let me remember
<alecu> gatox: no prob :-)
<alecu> gatox: don't worry!
<gatox> alecu, i don't recall exactly, but was something checking that we are ignoring the proper path, and catching the events from another one....... the test was failing weird so i was a little confuse
<gatox> and i'm kind of drained this days :P waiting for pycamp!
<gatox> these days
<joshuahoover> ralsina: heh, too many channels
<Yancho> guys, i am trying to install ubuntuone on xubuntu. however after installing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk when i go settings > ubuntu one control panel - the application is crashing .. any idea from where to start fixing please?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: on the qa call just a minute ago we were discussing windows automated testing...we want to run automated tests against each of the major win platforms, which we don't currently do...there were 2 things that came out of that discussion:
<joshuahoover> ralsina: 1) we really need bug #984964 fixed to get testability running on windows
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984964 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "SSO is not started with the -testability argument" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984964
<ralsina> joshuahoover: agreed on 1)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: 2) we need a basic validation that the install is good (considering bug 1017019)...we can do this but rmcbride mentioned that maybe there is a way to do this kind of validation as part of the installer build process (automated)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017019 in Ubuntu One Client "3.0.2 not run on XP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017019
<ralsina> joshuahoover: running u1sdtool --help should be enough for that one
<ralsina> joshuahoover: in fact, I am in the process of trying progressively older versions on a clean XP VM until I found when it started failing
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: to get testability going is going to require once again that we drop everything and figure it out entirely on our own with zero documentation
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: that sounds delightful...sigh
<ralsina> joshuahoover, briancurtin: in fact, I am not even sure if anyone ever got it working on windows :-/
<briancurtin> i know we need to have it, and i want it to work, but its painful and even after however many days i spent on it, even the example Qt project didn't work
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: is the issue w/ testability on windows specifically? or testability in general (re: no docs/help)?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i've read that people "got it working" but it's all message board posts or mailing list posts where they ask a question, then they just figure it out on their own, then just say "oh it works now"
<ralsina> briancurtin: damn them ;-)
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: right, i hear you... elopio and rmcbride have looked at various frameworks over the months and they all have significant drawbacks :(
<joshuahoover> love that, "oh it works now"...very helpful insight people provide with follow ups like that
<ralsina> specially since they have this one working on ubuntu
<rmcbride> well, given that the top google result in the last year is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1008583 ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1008583 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "UbuntuOne doesn't work with qt testability on Windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rmcbride> I'm guessing having it work isn't common
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: the problems i faced were that getting testability built in the first place, but it ends up being pretty easy. then associating it with the Qt install isn't too hard. actually getting it to do anything productive was the part i got stuck on. running the sample Qt calculator app that is supposed to support testability didn't work no matter what i tried
<briancurtin> rather, it worked, but all it did was add numbers...it wouldn't associate with the testability visualizer
<joshuahoover> heh, right, got ya
<gatox> alecu, another one for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/111914
<gatox> this is the last one
<joshuahoover> elopio: as much as it pains me, maybe we need to look at alternative frameworks again for automation? or at least start looking at other alternatives for windows? at least something to give us an idea of what some options are - spending time on (possibly) getting testability working on windows, or porting all tests to a different framework that works across windows, mac and ubuntu (in that order)...or maybe there is nothing that me
<ralsina> joshuahoover, elopio: lots of people recommend squish but it's quite expensive
<rmcbride> apparently LDTP has a windows version
<rmcbride> as of April of this year Naggapan got permission from VMware to open source it. FWIW. I haven't done anythign with it
<ralsina> briancurtin: can you point me to any notes on what you tried with testability?
<ralsina> briancurtin: and/or a tarball of your most successful attempt :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i don't have any written up, i can write something quick and zip up what's there
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<rmcbride> elopio: joshuahoover: ralsina: FWIW LDTP is not only available for windows now, it's going to be available for Mac "real soon now" https://github.com/nagappan/pyatom/commits/master
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: hmmm
<rmcbride> I haven't looked at it on Ubuntu in a while, since  we were looking for something cross=platforma nd I assumed it would not be
<rmcbride> http://ldtp-soc.blogspot.com/2012/04/announce-windows-version-of-ldtp-gui.html
<dobey> does qt work with it yet?
<rmcbride> dobey: not at all certain, Jamie gave me a couple links referring to it. I'll ask rather than read
<rmcbride> dobey: actually it does
<rmcbride> dobey: forgot that was about the second thing he said to me when I asked about cross platform tools
<dobey> hmm, ok
<czajkowski> kazade: aloha
<czajkowski> kazade: aq isnt here atm
<kazade> hey czajkowski
<kazade> yeah, I'll just hang around :)
<kazade> how's things with you?
<czajkowski> kazade: good thanks enjoying the tweeting conversation
<kazade> :)
<czajkowski> kazade: others in here might be able to help in the mean time until aq arrives
<kazade> czajkowski: it's OK, I think I got enough info over Twitter for now
<kazade> although, saying that, I'm sure I'll be back tomorrow ;)
<kazade> czajkowski: it's for this: http://i.imgur.com/tYIhX.png
<dobey> oh hi urbanape
<czajkowski> kazade: ah
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am setting up a new XP dev vm so I can try building the installer there
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: I can find anything about the buildout in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting am I looking at the wrong page?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i have a trunk installer built to run on XP, will do it right after i wrap up this wiki page for testability
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<ralsina> briancurtin: I also want to give testability a whack to see if it falls ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Windows/ReleaseChecklist contains some buildout-y stuff, installer building
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome thanks
<briancurtin> wow this wiki software is garbage
<briancurtin> hey heres an enumerated list, just jam it together on one line!
<briancurtin> ralsina: here's the loose form documentation for right now: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsTestability
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: it's probably better that you build them locally rather than me zip things up, but i can do that if you want
<ralsina> briancurtin: I'll try
<briancurtin> ralsina: building is the easiest part. doing anything with what's built is the kicker
<ralsina> he
<urbanape> hey, dobey
<urbanape> crazy weater.
<urbanape> weather even
<dobey> yeah, looks like it
<dobey> and looks like it will be down here in a couple hours
<urbanape> most likely.
<urbanape> it's been moving in that direction
<mmcc> ralsina, briancurtin: - not sure if it's relevant but when I was working on the PyQt plugin issue I got a lot of mileage out of the QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1 env var
<mmcc> ralsina, briancurtin also if there's a dynamic loader debug flag along the lines of darwin's DYLD_PRINT_LIBRARIES=1, that was useful too
<briancurtin> ralsina: oh, and if you get everything setup, when you start the visualizer, you may here a ding if you have sound turned on, and apparently there's a popup that shows up for like 1 microsecond and goes away. i tried figuring that out last time i worked on it. maybe this env var will help, not sure
<ralsina> briancurtin: to build the plugin is VS express enough?
<briancurtin> ralsina: all you really need is the VS2008 SDK since you just build on the command line using nmake. Express will include what you need
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> WTF there are no binaries of PyQt available for download!!!!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i wish i got as far as even considering python/pyqt in this whole testability debacle...
<ralsina> briancurtin: hehe
<ralsina> briancurtin: but really, there is no way to install PyQt right now for people who don't have old copies
<briancurtin> and whoa, you're right there are no binaries
<briancurtin> oh maybe it's because that version is brand new, as in it just came out yesterday
<ralsina> yeah, and the previous one had a bad regression
<briancurtin> (not that creating windows installers should take this long)
<ralsina> briancurtin: we can't say that
<elopio> joshuahoover, rmcbride, ralsina: ok. I'll check the options again.
<joshuahoover> elopio: thanks
<dobey> spoke too soon. clouds are starting to roll in already
<briancurtin> ralsina: not that i really thought this would work, but trunk installers also do not work on XP
<ralsina> briancurtin: are you building them on 7?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i am, i don't currently have a source setup on XP. i could try that, though
<ralsina> briancurtin: please try it
<briancurtin> also, most everything i've found points to needing vcredist 2008 SP1...which is what ive run and rerun 100 times
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> briancurtin: once upon a time, my installers built on 7 did notwork on xp either
<briancurtin> ralsina: hahahah. running bzr also gets the same problem
<ralsina> briancurtin: of course later they did but whatever :-(
<ralsina> briancurtin: I got "invalid binaries" with the 2.6 bzr, I had to get 2.5
<briancurtin> ralsina: it's not going to start now because of the CRT issue, even though i installed it. this machine is just hosed i think...
<ralsina> briancurtin: oh, well
<ralsina> I feel like I am waving a beheaded chicken around
<ralsina> and not a delicious, deep-fried beheaded chicken
<gatox> people! eod for me!! see you tomorrow! :D
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/update-4-0/+merge/111929
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<mmcc> quick style question: anyone have a problem with moving 'from twisted.internet import reactor' in ssoclient's ubuntu_sso/utils/tcpactivation.py from the toplevel into the two methods that use it? It requires some test tweaks to patch twisted.internet instead of tcpactivation, but otherwise works fine (still in progress of testing on linux / win)
<mmcc> the reason is that if we import reactor at toplevel, it'll install a default reactor too soon
<dobey> yes
<dobey> oh, maybe not
<dobey> twisted reactors are a fun bunch of insanity regarding imports
<mmcc> yeah, importing causes installation - not great
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> unless you already have a reactor installed
<mmcc> yep. but in this case I need to import a bunch of stuff before I install the reactor, so I can creaete the QApplication before I install the qt4reactor, whee
<mmcc> (or else qt4reactor will create a QCoreApplication for me, so helpful)
 * briancurtin late lunch
<dobey> ah right
<dobey> mmcc: how many places is it importing reactor where that's an issue?
 * popey waves
 * popey has installed U1 files on IOS 6 beta
<beuno> oh-oh
<beuno> run urbanape!  run!
<popey> nicely highlighted there beuno :)
<popey> when you first start it the window is titled "Root view controller"
<beuno> I've seen that in iOS4 as well
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe moving it into a function that returns the reactor?
<ralsina> mmcc: just to avoid needless duplication
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, +1 on that branch, forgot to do it on launchpad
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: also have https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/111939
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/111915
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> meh
<dobey> power keeps blipping here
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on the 1st one, the second one I can't check before EOD
<dobey> :(
<dobey> the last one can't land until the client one is landed/released/inubuntu/etc
<ralsina> dobey: maybe mmcc or briancurtin can take a look? It's earlier for them
<mmcc> argh, my chat-name notification thingy died or something
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mmcc, briancurtin: care to give a sanity check to https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/111939 ?
<mmcc> sure, I can do that
<ralsina> There, dev-env setup on windows at last
<ralsina> now I can try to do stuff tonight
<ralsina> so EOD, will do windows tinkering very late, will report to briancurtin if I find something tomorro
<dobey> hrmm, i need to make a branch to fix a couple pep8 errors in protocol also
<ralsina> w
<mmcc> also - re the reactor import thing - there are only two functions where i had to import it.
<mmcc> I like ralsina's idea, but in this case it's less code to just write the import in each function that uses reactor
<dobey> mmcc: might be worth refactoring to a function, so that all the qapp/import/reactor.run stuff is in that one spot?
<dobey> oh, i guess that's what he suggested
<dobey> heh :)
<mmcc> dobey: sort of. I think he was just suggesting to replace the import with a function that imports and returns the reactor. although now I'm not sure that makes sense
<mmcc> anyway it'd be a much bigger change to put all the app/import/run stuff together, it's spread across several files right now. I assume for test-ability
<briancurtin> dobey: checking that branch now
<briancurtin> update-4-0
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> briancurtin: mmcc apparently gave a +1. should i wait for you?
<briancurtin> i'll approve in a second, just getting to the end
<dobey> ok, cool
<briancurtin> dobey: done, approved
<dobey> thanks briancurtin
<mmcc> sorry, forgot to say anything
<mmcc> should I expect pylint on windows to work? I keep forgetting if it's supposed to bleed out and die like this
<briancurtin> mmcc: it works for me
<mmcc> hmm
<mmcc> well, I'll make a note. just in case you have a sec and this looks familiar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059797/
<mmcc> but don't spend time on it...
<briancurtin> mmcc: i see that part too and i just ignore it. after that you would still see regular lint warnings if there are any
<briancurtin> which is why i never bothered looking into that traceback
<mmcc> briancurtin: oh, heh, ok. thanks :)
<mmcc> dobey, do you have cliffs notes for setting bugs to project/distribution/series ? my reactor change is in sso...
<mmcc> hm, that wasn't a clear sentence. I'm sure you get what I meant. I want to know how to set all the bits on the bug correctly.
<dobey> i don't. i still haven't gotten that e-mail written up :-/
<dobey> and as soon as this u1client branch lands (or fails to do so), i am heading away from the computer
<mmcc> ok np, I'll just make a note to fix it later.
<mmcc> if anyone wants a short review, I'll just leave this here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1017672-delayed-reaction-in-tcpactivation/+merge/111945
<briancurtin> mmcc: approved, i saw the discussion earlier, makes sense
<dobey> ok, i'm off. have a god evening guys
<briancurtin> you too
<mmcc> thanks briancurtin.
<mmcc> bye dobey.
#ubuntuone 2012-06-26
<mmcc> dinner time - see everyone later
<karni> Night all o/
<dobey> anyone around?
<ralsina> dobey: I am now
<ralsina> dobey: need reviews?
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-pep8/+merge/111986
<dobey> trivial
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<ralsina> dobey: pep8 complains of != None now?
<dobey> yep
<dobey> the version in Q does
<ralsina> nice, it's an old pet peeve of mine. Almost the only proper usage of is in python.
<karni> Good morning o/
<kazade> morning aquarius - you got a couple of mins for some U1DB questions? :)
<aquarius> kazade, heya! Go for it; I'll be in and out 'cos I'm sprinting, but I'll try and answer as quickly as I can
<kazade> ok, well, I kinda fell at the first hurdle..
<kazade> If I have to include U1DB in my app... which is a C module - that's gonna complicate things isn't it :)
<kazade> I guess my packaging just got more complicated :p
<kazade> anyway, this is what I'm writing: http://i.imgur.com/tYIhX.png
<aquarius> ah, you don't need the C version
<kazade> oh!
<aquarius> you can use the reference implementation, which is Python :)
<kazade> ah!
<kazade> could you point me at it?
<kazade> hmm, this: http://people.canonical.com/~aquarius/u1db-docs/reference-implementation.html points me at lp:u1db
<aquarius> lp:u1db contains everything, including the reference Python version...
<aquarius> it does :)
<kazade> ok, I should've spent more time looking through the folders
<kazade> OK that's awesome - now the fun part of moving from Sqlite -> U1DB :/
<aquarius> that's a reasonably big change, indeed, because U1DB is not the same kind of database at all
<kazade> yeah, luckily I've used non-rel before (on Google AppEngine)
<kazade> well... I use it every day :p
<aquarius> I'd put each task in one document, I think :)
<kazade> yep :)
<kazade> one more thing..
<kazade> the docs mention running a server..
<kazade> do I need to do that to use it?
<kazade> I'm guessing this: db = u1db.open(":memory:", create=True) isn't persistent..
<aquarius> you don't need to run a server at all, no
<aquarius> indeed, opening :memory: is not persistent :)
<aquarius> if you specify a real file name there then it'll persist
<aquarius> the server is for syncing to
<aquarius> (or from)
<aquarius> you can run the reference server in order to test your syncing code, when you get to that point
<kazade> ok, I'll start by just storing it in a file and then tackle the syncing part
<aquarius> (it may be easier than testing against the live Ubuntu One server, firstly because you can moe easily see the results, and secondly because the refernce server doesn't need authentication :))
<aquarius> (and it's all local, too, so you don't need the net to test syncing)
<kazade> is there any sample code around for syncing with the user's Ubuntu one?
<kazade> does Ubuntu Accomplishments use U1DB?
<aquarius> there is, but it's not in the docs yet. It's in the presentation I gave at UDS, which I shall find you a link to
<aquarius> Accomplishments uses Ubuntu One file sync, because it has different requirements -- it needs sharing (which U1DB doesn't do) and a created synced trophy does not change once it's created (which is not the case for a task, obviously :))
<aquarius> http://ubuntuone.com/5KKNLvpKe76zgRBmdyFen5 for the presentation
<aquarius> I'd grab it from there rather than just bookmarking the URL :)
<kazade> already done ;)
<kazade> thanks :D
<kazade> aquarius: that sample code takes care of auth yeah? Would that automatically work if the user was connected to their U1?
<aquarius> kazade, yep -- see the code mentioned in the presentation, which should be a fully functional example
<kazade> conveniently the sample is a todo list :D
<kazade> cool, I think I've got enough to go on - I'm gonna have a busy lunch hour :)
<kazade> thanks again!
<aquarius> ;)
<aquarius> no worries! have a play
<aquarius> thisfred is your man for detailed code questions, although I can probably help :)
<kazade> ok cool :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<thisfred> s
<thisfred> kazade: hi :) the todo app is still a little rough around the edges, but it does sync (though synchronously, so it freezes the ui. I will make it do it async soon, so there'll be an example of that as well)
<kazade> thisfred: awesome :) I'm gonna try and switch over to U1DB tonight - be prepared for questions :D
<thisfred> kazade: that's awesome, bring 'em on! :) Here is fine, but there is also #u1db. If I'm unresponsive, feel free to email me as well: eric.casteleijn at canonical dot com
 * thisfred walks dog
<aquarius> ralsina, ping about http://askubuntu.com/questions/156135/is-this-ubuntu-one-dbus-signal-connection-code-correct -- is that something you can answer?
<ralsina> aquarius: maybe
<ralsina> aquarius: I'll give it a try later today
<ralsina> aquarius: C++? Do you hate me that much? ;-)
<aquarius> ralsina, I know not much about both C(++?) and D-Bus and U1's D-Bus API, but I figured either you would or your team would :)
<ralsina> aquarius: probably me or gatox. I think I may delegate ;-)
<alecu> hey all, good morning!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> ralsina, c++ \o/
<gatox> kind of rusty..... but fun
<alecu> c++ /o\
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: all yours :-)
<ralsina> c++ o/~
 * alecu loves this line:
<alecu> signature = "a{ss} (Dict of {String, String})";
<ralsina> which means "stinks like armpit"
<alecu> how come dbus definitions are sooo funny?
<ralsina> alecu: I suspect parts of dbus are a  joke we just don't get yet
<ralsina> alecu: for example http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/api/dbus.Dictionary-class.html
<alecu> I didn't get that either :P
<ralsina> alecu: here's the good line from that page "the key and value signatures will be guessed from an arbitrary element of the Dictionary."
<gatox> ralsina, jeje you are traumatize with that line
<ralsina> gatox: yes I am
<alecu> ralsina: it's arbitrary because a dict has no order. That's just why; otherwise it would use the first.
<ralsina> alecu: it still makes no sense
<ralsina> alecu: it should not guess signatures, it should fail
<ralsina> alecu: or it shoud check the signatures of all items
<ralsina> alecu: checking a random item is insane
<alecu> ralsina: I think it puts the burden on the user to include items of the same type
<alecu> ralsina: so it let's the user behave like a grown adult
<ralsina> alecu: it's like doing 10 holes on the floor and covering 9 with glass.
<alecu> ralsina: there's obviously an impedance mismatch between the dbus need for types and python's cuacking
<ralsina> indeed
<alecu> so, this solution works for most cases, and breaks horribly in a few :-)
<alecu> anyway, I think I know the answer to aquarius riddle.
<alecu> I'll reply now in askubuntu
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<gatox> alecu, did you have the time to review my branches?
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> gatox: I'm almost done with the first; I've got a few comments.
<gatox> ok
<dobey> wtf askubuntu
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, shall we try and have the 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: am on mgmt call, so in ... 40 minutes?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, ping me when done :)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<alecu> mmcc: ping
<alecu> mmcc: you might be interested in this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8314348/cocoa-fsevents-kfseventstreamcreateflagfileevents-flag-and-renamed-events
<alecu> gatox: ^ too
<gatox> alecu, looking
<dobey> hrmm. do i go for triple redundancy for my big data raid; or span 2 disks and mirror to the other 2
<ralsina> dobey: raid 1+0
<ralsina> dobey: best performance while keeping good safety
<ralsina> dobey: you can lose 2 disks if you are lucky ;-)
<gatox> alecu, mmm do you think that i would be helpful if i adapt my testing script to do a lot of rename operations and check if they are successful?
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: triple redundancy is like burning money. Offsite backups ftw
<ralsina> alecu: if there was only an online service where we had gigabaytes for free as canonical employees!
<alecu> exabytes!
<dobey> if only there was a free infiniband connection to it :)
<ralsina> dobey: there is, but it involves a jumbo jet full of HDDs crashing into london
<alecu> ralsina: that does not sound exactly like "free". Perhaps it's the "free love" jumbo jet that Austin Powers rides.
<ralsina> alecu: well, if it crashes you get a refund, don't you?
<gatox> alecu, so.... let me know if we should use that to test it.... also, let me know when you finish reviewing my branches :P so i can check that and update everything as soon as possible... in the meantime i'm working on this Bug #1012706  for fsevents on darwin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012706 in Ubuntu One Client "File Moved from partial missing on MAC OS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012706
<dobey> and all your data lost
<ralsina> dobey: details!
<alecu> ralsina: they refund you an unlimited number of random bits; you'll have to put them back together.
<ralsina> alecu: here's a 1-generator and a 0-generator, you mix them
<alecu> gatox: re: script to "do a lot of renames", it sounds very useful.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> gatox: anyway, the link I pasted is regarding to a new feature in the FSEvents API that mmcc found
<alecu> gatox: it's a way for FSEvents to report "changed files" too. It's part of darwin 10.7, but it's poorly documented.
<mandel> alecu, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<alecu> gatox: and according to that stackoverflow question, it's also not reliable in some cases.
<gatox> alecu, yes..... we are not having that problem using the macfsevents lib
<gatox> alecu, or it seems we don't..... i'll check with the script
<alecu> gatox: but we should consider contributing that feature to macfsevents at some point, because in theory it sounds like it might reduce a lot our code.
<alecu> and it sounds like it might make it faster, too.
<alecu> and make it more compatible with the sandbox.
<alecu> (but only if we can make the API work reasonably)
<gatox> alecu, yes of course.....
<gatox> alecu, but yes, if the api works properly
<mandel> ralsina, looks like bug #1017922 happens also in windows but we never did a thing about it, so I solved both (is a stupid defer.succeed(self) to keep things clean + a test ran by all platforms
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017922 in Ubuntu One Client "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cancel' on darwin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017922
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: 1-1?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me launch the thing
 * dobey wonders why quantal instance died
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox: pong
<gatox> alecu, the thing with this lib, it seems that when you stress it a lot, creating a lot of events at once, it tends to lose something, the first script create 1000 files, and rename those 1000 files instantly.... and it only detects around 650..... now i added a little sleep between renames.... and it's detecting everything
<alecu> gatox: is it the lib or is it the FSEvents API?
<gatox> alecu, right..... i should check with the c code now... i was testing at python level
<gatox> i'll test that
<alecu> gatox: another thing: try running the fslogger.c code at the same time when you are running your tests
<alecu> gatox: and see if fslogger.c finds out that the lost events match any special event
<alecu> gatox: I'm guessing this is caused by the event from /dev/fsevents that signals that the event queue was full.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> gatox: aha
<gatox> alecu, what?
<alecu> gatox: are you doing all the 1000 renames in the same folder?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox: there you go.
<gatox> what what?
<alecu> gatox: try this:
<alecu> gatox: base_folder/folder999/file999
<mmcc> hi folks. just back from a kernel panic. alecu, saw your link in the backtrace, interesting. I suspect there are relevant flags he's missing
<gatox> the files are: 1.txt, 2.txt..... and i'm renaming everything adding "aa"...... like 1aa.txt, 2aa.txt
<alecu> gatox: and do the rename of file999 instead
<alecu> gatox: right, so now my guess is that events are lost because they all happen in the same folder
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> gatox: and the FSEvents API that your lib uses "merges" changes in a given folder.
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<mmcc> alecu, gatox - does macfsevents pass through the FSEventStreamEventFlags to look at?
<gatox> mmcc, what?
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: standup!
<ralsina> sorry otp
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> gatox: FSEvents includes flags with each event with some additional info - one flag it could set is 'kFSEventStreamEventFlagMustScanSubDirs', which means it coalesced multiple file events (or even multiple dir events) into one event, and you have to manually scan everything under the event's path recursively
<alecu> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: windows xp issue debugging
<briancurtin> TODO: windows xp issue, installing a new VMWare right now so i can make snapshots with/without 2008 CRT, build installer on XP itself
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Start working on Bug #1012706 , debugging renames on darwin.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> check the fsevents api, keep working (and finish) with the previous bug and Bug #1012709
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012706 in Ubuntu One Client "File Moved from partial missing on MAC OS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012706
<gatox> dobey, go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012709 in Ubuntu One Client "Add Watches to udf ancestors" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012709
<dobey> DONE: release day
<dobey> TODO: finish releases/uploads
<dobey> BLCK: Quantal Tarmac instance down.
<dobey> mmcc: go
<mmcc>  DONE: fixed default reactor issue on darwin,
<mmcc>  TODO: REVIEWS, polish up a merge for CP, hack more at CP
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999562 TODO: wrap up Bug #999562 | https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db (As in plenty to do, just haven't picked yet ;) BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<alecu> DONE: reviews, more debugging for the failing branch, more fsevents discussion
<alecu> TODO: more mac reviews, catch up with py3k in sso with brian
<alecu> BLOCKED: still can't find why the branch won't merge
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, tech leads call, setup XP VM, setup Q VM, reviews. TODO try to debug in both VMs + look at testability BLOCKED: I can't run both VMs at the same time :-/ NEXT mandel
<alecu> ralsina: you should get more ram!
<mandel> DONE: Bug #1017922 bug #1017886, reviews
<mandel> TODO: Look at inhibitor with more detial, more reviews
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017922 in Ubuntu One Client "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cancel' on darwin and windows" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017922
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017886 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "There is a typo in the API" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017886
<ralsina> alecu: I need a faster disk, actually
<ralsina> comments?
<ralsina> mmcc: how's the status on packaging?
<mmcc> ralsina: packaging works up to the point that I need to fix bugs in controlpanel to make packaging progress
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<ralsina> mmcc: so, after the default reactor thing, does u1cp start?
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, yes
<ralsina> cool!
<mmcc> yep, forward motion :)
<gatox> mandel, ping.... i've updated the darwin3 branch, and darwin4 is ready for review
<mandel> mmcc, do you get to the point where the control panel has the animation?
<mandel> mmcc, is there a branch I can test with
<mandel> gatox, ok, may I have the mp urls
 * mandel is lazy..
<mmcc> mandel: yes, it will show the setup page and buttons work, etc
<gatox> mandel, yes
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc, gatox: let's try to get something packaged this friday
<mandel> mmcc, awesome!
<ralsina> I don't even expect it to *work*
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents
<ralsina> but I would like to have something that I can install and try and report failure with
<mmcc> ralsina: well if you don't expect it to work, then I can send you something today :)
<mandel> mmcc, can you pass me the lp branch I'll like to test it with the sd I have syncing to maybe sync a share or something of the kind :)
<gatox> ralsina, well, the non root fsevents implementation should be working.... we need to land this branches :P
<mmcc> mandel, sure -- just a sec
<gatox> ralsina, there are yet 2 open issues that i'm working on about fsevents..... for 2 particular things
<ralsina> gatox: I have lots of confidence in you
<ralsina> gatox: also, we have the other events implementation ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<mmcc> mandel, you need to use the sso branch from this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1017672-delayed-reaction-in-tcpactivation/+merge/111945
<mmcc> (which you could also review if you like)
<mandel> mmcc, I will
<mmcc> and then use controlpanel from here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1015825-reorder-reactor
<mmcc> which I'll propose as soon as I can test it, provided VBox doesn't panic my kernel again
<dobey> quantal is back. but client build in archive isn't done yet
<mandel> mmcc, ha, I think I'm the one to blame for that import reactor..
<gatox> mandel, please review my branches...... so i can annoy alecu later :P
<gatox> jeje
<mmcc> mandel, I wasn't going to name names ;)
<mandel> mmcc, got bzr blame for that hehe
<mandel> gatox, sure, let me look at mmcc branch first that is not a gazillion lines long :)
<gatox> mandel, :P ok
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> ralsina, I forgot to mention, the perissions error is expected but we should talk with ux to have a better interaction with the user
<mandel> ralsina, like telling him, we did not update the file 'cause we don't have the rights, or something of the kind
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> mandel: what branch landed in fsevents that had a --fixes for bug #1013119?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1013119 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "SBJson must be removed due to license issues" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013119
<mandel> dobey, less error prone was base on the rejected one.. I'll set that as invalid
<mandel> dobey, sbjson is there in trunk
<mandel> mmcc, small needs fixing: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1017672-delayed-reaction-in-tcpactivation/+merge/111945
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> i didn't realize you were importing it into the tree
<mmcc> mandel: thanks, d'oh
<mandel> dobey, yes.. that is why I wanted to remove it
<mandel> mmcc, ping me when done and I'll +1
<briancurtin> oh cool, VMWare workstation is free for 30 days as long as you don't actually *use* it. helpful...
<dobey> doh
<ralsina> mandel: we don't claim to keep metadata, including permissions
<ralsina> mandel: so we could just change them
<dobey> maybe i should backport the new pep8
<mandel> ralsina, well, is something worth thinking at some point, now know :)
<ralsina> mandel: consider it known ;-)
<alecu> mandel: ping
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel: can you give me a bit more of detail re: "it looks like the env var that sets the xdg_config location is not working correctly"
<alecu> mandel: where is that being set?
<alecu> mandel: I'm talking about this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-pycurl-1-4/+merge/110636
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc: trivial branch when you get a chance https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/fix-pep8/+merge/112143
<dobey> alecu: it should be getting set by u1trial
<mandel> alecu, so AFAIK u1trial sets the xdg values for the tests under _trial_temp if you are getting diff values is either because the env value is not set correctly of the test is harcoded to use a path that depends on the env var
<thisfred> dobey: +1ed
<mandel> alecu, the fact that in our systems is ok and not in tarmac might mean we have to check what is happening there or fix the tests to be less fragile to changes in the env
<alecu> mandel, dobey: do you guys know if any of that changed recently on u1trial?
<dobey> no it didn't change
<mandel> alecu, but it is a guess of where the problem could be
<dobey> and the version on natty definitely hasn't changed
<dobey> mandel: i highly doubt it's a "change to the environment" unless the tests themselves are changing the environment
<dobey> in which case, the tests are probably broken anyway
<alecu> dobey: do you know if tarmac uses the u1trial from nightlies? I tested on natty with nightlies and it did not exhibit this issue
<mmcc> dobey, approved your dirspec branch
<dobey> alecu: no; the natty version is using the version in natty
<dobey> thanks mmcc
<alecu> ok, I'll try like that
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> gatox_lunch: small needsfixing and I'll approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427
<dobey> alecu: ah i see
<dobey> alecu: the version in natty doesn't set XDG_CONFIG_HOME. it's only setting XDG_CACHE_HOME
<alecu> dobey: good catch
<alecu> dobey: should we change the branch to account for that?
<mmcc> hey, should u1lint take > 4 minutes on one file? seems like something must be wrong here
<dobey> alecu: no. i'll upgrade ubuntuone-dev-tools there, to the version from oneiric, which i think has that fix in u1trial
<alecu> dobey: great, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: so don't worry about it. i'll poke at it after lunch. if i think you need to do anything else to your branch i'll ping you. :)
<alecu> dobey: thanks!
<gatox_lunch> alecu, great, thx!
<dobey> and now. need to get lunch. bbiab :)
<mandel> dobey, alecu, so I was more or less right? is the env var :P
 * mandel wants some recognition hehehe
<mmcc> oh, u1lint ignores its args and just lints everything in $CWD. oh.
<dobey> mmcc: yeah u1lint only has an --ignore option
<dobey> ok, really off to get lunch
<mmcc> mandel, pushed the pylint fix you pointed out to that branch
<ralsina> lunch it is
<mandel> gatox_lunch, some evil review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666
<mandel> gatox_lunch, sorry but I think we need to clean the code a little before it lands
<mandel> gatox_lunch, I think we can dramatically reduce the number of lines of darwin3-fsevents if we merge the tests from windows and darwin
<gatox> mandel, we already talk about that in the mumble
<gatox> mandel, we said that we are going to do this branches this way, and then refactor the tests
<mandel> gatox, ok, well there are a little more things than the tests :)
<gatox> ack
<mandel> gatox, I went through the code very carefully but I  might have missed something, please read the review and let me know if I make sense
<mandel> gatox, specially because i'm close to my EOD :P
<gatox> mandel, i agree with your comments, and thanks for the careful review.... i'll work fix that (except the merging tests :P that we already agree different things before)
<mandel> gatox, super :)
<mandel> mmcc, do you have a windows vm?
<mmcc> mandel: yes why?
<mmcc> I'm just about to run controlpanel tests there
<mandel> mmcc, can you run the tests of your branch and sso trunk, I think we broke sso on windows :)
<mmcc> mandel: I ran windows sso tests, what's breaking?
 * mmcc checks email
<mandel> mmcc, I might have an outdated version of dev-tools I needed someone else to be sure they are not broken :)
<mmcc> mandel: paste?
<mandel> mmcc, give me a sec, I just updated devtools, it can be just a deprecated dependency
<mandel> mmcc, which it was, awesome +1 :)
<mandel> ok, EOD here, see you all tom!
<mandel> o/
<gatox> mandel, bye
<leo-unglaub> hey, aquarius i have a question according to your session about u1db the other day
<leo-unglaub> do you have a minute?
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: maybe I can help?
<leo-unglaub> maybe :)
<leo-unglaub> aquarius was talking about how we developers should not be worrieing about writing your own sync tools for our tools and use u1 for that...so i wanted to integrate u1 in all my tools for syncing and provide better ubuntu support
<leo-unglaub> but i looked at the specs...
<leo-unglaub> THERE IS NO CLIENT SIDE ENCRIPTION
<leo-unglaub> i thought it was a joke, but there is really nothing is there?
<thisfred> I'm not sure if you're talking about u1db or ubuntuone file sync?
<leo-unglaub> both
<thisfred> not that it matters much for the answer I think :)
<thisfred> so: we don't encrypt, because we want users to be able to access and use their data in the cloud by default. Of course we transfer the data over a secure connection, so it's not readable on the wire.
<thisfred> If an app developer or a user wants their data to be encrypted, there is nothing stopping them from encrypting it client side
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: if we did the encryption and decrypted on download, any other app would still be able to read. If you want the data to be secure, just sync encrypted data.
<leo-unglaub> hmm, but what kind of data should i store in the u1db if it is not encripted?
<leo-unglaub> canonical can read all the user data in the current version
<leo-unglaub> and that is simply not okay for every kind of user data
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: well, maybe not your banking software passwords, but there is a world of data that is less sensitive than that
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: for that kind of data, encrypt before uploading.
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: yeah, as an app developer and user, you need to think about the risks (which is no different than with any other online storage). If you want encrypted everything by default, there are other options, u1 might not be the best fit
<leo-unglaub> hmmm, i have 3 types of data i wanted to adapt to u1, thunderbird contacts, filezilla server settings and pidgin account informations
<leo-unglaub> and there is no way that i put those data in u1db unencryptet
<leo-unglaub> okay, sure i can do my own encription on top of that
<leo-unglaub> but...
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: are you storing them on disk unencrypted?
<leo-unglaub> now every tool has do there oen encription, there own keys....the point of using u1 is for me, that i have 1 interface to do all that
<leo-unglaub> ralsina: of course NOT
<leo-unglaub> all discs are encripted...
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: that is of course a completely valid choice, but most users are not as sensitive about most of their data
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: but every process after boot can read it
<leo-unglaub> ralsina: every process with read permissions to my home dir, yes...exception the pidgin accounts..there is a special password on that encfs partition
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: I am all for encryping it. Don't use per-app keys, use the user's gpg keys from the keychain, if you want. Those should already be protected by a passphrase
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: also I take it you don't use gmail or any mail provider, but run your own smtp? ;)
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: like thisfred said, it's very possible that u1 is not what you want to use in this case. Keep in mind that for other services, all you have is their word that they can't decrypt your data ater upload.
<leo-unglaub> thisfred: well, as i am working in this business...yes, i have my own smtp/imap servers running. but even without..all messages are crypted..
<leo-unglaub> thunderbird/enigmail FTW ;)
<leo-unglaub> ralsina: Keep in mind that for other services, all you have is their word that they can't decrypt your data ater upload.<- where is the difference to ubuntu one?
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: well, again, perfectly reasonable, but not like most people's requirements
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: if you do your own encryption, you don't have to take our word for it.
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: you can use the same gpg settings you use in enigmail, even.
<dobey> grr dpkg
<leo-unglaub> i don't get the point of "all the others  also don't to it"
<leo-unglaub> u1 is a native linux client..
<leo-unglaub> and i think every wayy to make it better is soe thing to think about..
<leo-unglaub> we are not apple where we do like your clients are stupid..
<dobey> better is not an objective thing
<leo-unglaub> linux users always care about security..
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: yes but encrypted all the way is not objectively better. Obviously better for your use case, not great if you want to view your contacts on the web or stream your music
<dobey> linux users don't care any more or less about about security than any other users
<thisfred> it's a tradeoff between features and levels of security
<beuno_> leo-unglaub, our target also isn't "linux users", we have a Windows client, android, iOS
<beuno_> building more
<thisfred> and for some data, for some users encrypting by default is not the best choice
<leo-unglaub> well, i know you have clients for other os, but everyone knows that even on linux there are not so much users..
<dobey> s/knows/assumes/
<thisfred> s/everyone/?/
<leo-unglaub> you hear things in some channels ;)
<leo-unglaub> but thats not the point..
<beuno> leo-unglaub, the point is Ubuntu One's main focus is not maximum security, it's convenience
<beuno> so that's what drives everything we do
<beuno> making things more convenient to users
<dobey> the most secure data, is no data
<ralsina> dobey: the most secure data is sorted data. bit-sorted.
<thisfred> most secure sync is cp * /dev/null
<leo-unglaub> ....
<dobey> ralsina: i have the bestest encryption method ever. it's also the best compression. it just replaces everything with 0s
<leo-unglaub> well, i thought it woul be in your interest to have a sync for thunderbird, filezilla, pidgin in u1, but sadly you donÄt care..
<dobey> nobody can read it after, not even you!
<leo-unglaub> okay, so i won't implement it
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: we do care
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: it's just that we are not going to implement ecryption across the whole stack to get it
<dobey> leo-unglaub: login information is not something you should just blindly sync
<dobey> leo-unglaub: and thunderbird has u1 support
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: and break file publishing, folder sharing, and other stuff to get it
<leo-unglaub> dobey: the thunderbird support is broken sience a few versions
<dobey> leo-unglaub: i don't mean the desktopcouch thing
<leo-unglaub> i don't know any other way of doing it..
<leo-unglaub> but maybe i missed something there..
<dobey> there's a new thing in thunderbird that has support for u1, but i forget what it's called
<dobey> though i don't think it is for syncing contacts
<leo-unglaub> you mean the eds contacts?
<dobey> oh, "filelink"
<dobey> eds is how thunderbird contacts sync currently works
<leo-unglaub> with don't work as expected
<leo-unglaub> but..again...thats not the point i am trying to make
<leo-unglaub> so, to make this short..you are not planing to add encription to securen the user data and respect there privacy?
<thisfred> leo-unglaub: we have no plans to add encryption by default at this point, no
<leo-unglaub> no one is talking about default...simply an option to allow it would be also fine..give users the choice..
<dobey> you have the option now
<thisfred> they have the choice :)h
<thisfred> app developers can choose to use encryption, as can individual users
<ralsina> leo-unglaub: we respect their privacy, thank you very much.
<leo-unglaub> sry, brb we can continue this later
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any idea what would cause this error on ubuntu? ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate verify failed')]
<mandel__> gatox, ralsina, alecu, may I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/darwin-inhibitor/+merge/112179
<ralsina> mandel: will review
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking
<mandel__> is super easy, just fixes the inhibitor issues in windows and darwin
<gatox> mandel_, yes
<joshuahoover> thanks
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looks like it maybe failed to connect to the server
<mandel__> gatox, thx!
<mandel__> mandel, dude, you are goood looking!
<ralsina> alecu: any ideas for joshuahoover ^
<mandel__> :P
<joshuahoover> ralsina: right, i haven't seen that particular error before...and user has tried connecting with no luck so far
<gatox> mandel__, i'm still fixing the branch with your comments..... when i finish (the first time), i realize i did it in a different branch
 * gatox wants to kill himself
<mandel__> gatox, hehe
 * gatox thinks he should sleep more
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel__> ralsina, thx!
<gatox> when i see from ralsina : +1 code review...... i understand: you, the next one..... run the tests!
<gatox> ralsina, yes sir! :P
<mmcc> lunchtime...
<alecu> ralsina: catching up with the backlog....
<alecu> mandel__: do I owe you more re-reviews? can you send me the links?
<mandel__> alecu, let me check
<mandel__> alecu, this is the only one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<gatox> mandel__, +1
<mandel__> gatox, thx
<alecu> joshuahoover: can you get SD logs for that error?
<joshuahoover> alecu: i have them...i'll paste a sample for you
<gatox> fuuuuuuu never again a branch so big......
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox: tell me
<alecu> gatox: (I've got 5 mins before leaving for kinder)
<gatox> alecu, your comment in my second branch: 	if not isinstance(path, unicode):
 * gatox types fast
<gatox> alecu, i fix that in the next branch, where i actually add the things for mac.....
<gatox> where i added a assert to see if we receive bytes
<gatox> which is actually what the lib wants
<gatox> alecu, so, if it's ok with you, in the second branch i should only fix the docstring
<dobey> what a day
<alecu> gatox: no problem!
<gatox> alecu, cool
<gatox> alecu, mandel did a really complete review of darwin3..... and i already fix that.... so you can maybe take a look at that one when you have a moment
<alecu> gatox: sure
<gatox> alecu, muchas thanks!
<alecu> gatox: you're nada!
<gatox> :P
<alecu> gatox: i mean "de welcome".
<gatox> that doesn't sound very wellll
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> gatox: lols, yes.
<gatox> jejeej
<gatox> alecu, branc updated
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin, joshuahoover: what's the bug # for the "doesn't start in win xp" problem?
<briancurtin> looking
<briancurtin> dobey: #1017019
<joshuahoover> beat me to it
<dobey> bug #1017019
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017019 in Ubuntu One Client "3.0.2 not run on XP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017019
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> ugh, more implicit reactor installation on windows than on darwin...
<mmcc> do we *really* need to import controlpanel.backend just to get UBUNTUONE_LINK ?
<mmcc> (in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/__init__.py:26)
<gatox> ok...... eod for me..... and i need to go to the doctor in a while...... so, bye people!! see you tomorrow!
<mmcc> bye gatox
<mmcc> so we have a toplevel 'constants.py' (generated from .in in setup) where UBUNTUONE_LINK (and a lot of other stuff in gui/__init__.py ) should probably go, IMO
<mmcc> anyone want to comment on moving more constants into toplevel constants.py.in?
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina, dobey ^
<dobey> not sure
<ralsina> mmcc: I am ok with it, in principle, but I would ask nessita for her opinion, too
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> hmm, nessita not around right now?
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like she isn't
<mmcc> well, the other solution is to install the qt4reactor first on windows, since that seems to work (not sure why), and move it after the UniqueApplication init just for darwin
<mmcc> that'd require less moving things around
<briancurtin> ah wtffffffff XP
<dobey> mmcc: it's tuesday. she's at uni in the afternoon
<ralsina> briancurtin: details, please
<ralsina> briancurtin: not that I disagree, in general
<mmcc> ah, ok thanks dobey
<briancurtin> ralsina: just trying to get an XP-built installer to work on XP. i have the env setup but something is missing. its less of an XP problem that im currently complaining about. i cant tell if bitrock or py2exe is behaving differently here or what because pkg_resources isnt being found (from distribute) even though its in the env and i can import it.
<briancurtin> anyway, yeah, just trying to build an installer on XP itself which i can then try out on my 100% clean XP image (which contains no vs2008 crt)
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack :-(
<briancurtin> $200 later i have a nice VM setup to test vanilla XP, though
<ralsina> $200?
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's what it costs to buy VMWare Workstation. the free ones don't let you snapshot or easily create duplicates. now i have a base install with nothing, cloned it and built a dev environment, and when i can make a functioning installer out of it, i'll run it on the vanilla XP image
<ralsina> briancurtin: ouch
<briancurtin> oh, and they have a free 30-day trial which is only useful if you just want to start it up and look at it. actually turning on a VM requires that you pay
<ralsina> briancurtin: virtualbox has those things... It does have an unfortunate tendency at exploding every 4or 6 months for me, butnot for everyone!
<briancurtin> i've been meaning to get VMWare Workstation for a while, never really knew about virtualbox. i probably should have researched...just wanted to get this going ASAP so i can get it over with
<ralsina> have to EOD to pick my kid from football
<briancurtin> see ya
<ralsina> briancurtin: good luck with that, send me a status email please?
<ralsina> will drop by and do stuff late at night. bye!
<briancurtin> ralsina: hopefully i have more than "XP is awful", but yeah i'll write something up
<ralsina> briancurtin: hehe, let's hope :-)
<mmcc> urgh.
<dobey> i suppose i should name my new workstation the same as my current workstation is named
<mmcc> reactor imported in filesystem_notifications too, I just missed it because I don't have gatox's branch yet
<dobey> as i have done for the past however many times I've upgraded it
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc: sanity check please https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-4-0/+merge/112217
<thisfred> yours or mine?
<mmcc> approved, dobey
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> mmcc: ralsina: tuesday evening is the time nessita goes to teach, so better ask her tomorrow.
<alecu> doh, dobey already said so.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> today has been a bad brain day
<briancurtin> oh wtf. am i really going to have to build this installer, see what fails, add a new file, build it, see what fails, over and over.........
<briancurtin> jeuss
<briancurtin> jesus, even
<dobey> briancurtin: did you not read the fine print in the job description? pretty sure it said "mechanical turk" in there. :)
<briancurtin> it seems like the build process on XP included all standard library modules which *aren't* needed, rather than trimming to just the ones it needs
<dobey> lovely
<briancurtin> oh py2exe, how fun you are
<mmcc> argh, even importing setup_logging eventually creates a reactor
<mmcc> via filesystem_notifications this time
<mmcc> (on windows, and soon on darwin too)
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> I think I'm going to need to fix it now on windows, then wait for the various filesystem_notifications darwin branches to land, and fix it there too...
<mmcc> where fix it means move the 'import reactor' into a few functions so we don't create a new one too early... that's already been done in a few other places, by nessita no less
<alecu> mmcc: yes, some of those bits are awful
<mmcc> yeah, I was trying to think just now what I'd prefer twisted to do. obviously not start the wrong reactor when I import it. I think I could handle needing to do something like 'from twisted.internet import get_reactor' and 'reactor = get_reactor()' or something
<dobey> ok, i'm off
<dobey> have a good evening all
<briancurtin> ralsina: i got a trunk installer to work on XP after manually running vcredist before installing. i think we may need to condition the installer to run vcredist on XP - i am 99% sure 7/vista won't need it but im setting up clean VMs for them right now
<mmcc> briancurtin: how much do you know about pyqt/qt4reactor on windows? I'm about to make a change so that on windows we install the reactor after we've inited the QApplication. On darwin this makes qt4reactor create a QCoreApplication, which messes up the GUI event handling. I swear windows should have the same problem, but it doesn't...
<briancurtin> mmcc: nothing
<mmcc> ok, cool. well, if it blows up I know how to make it work again
<briancurtin> mmcc: i know how to install pyqt and that's the extent of my pyqt experience
<mmcc> do you know much about straight Qt? the issue is really that we create a QCoreApplication when we want a QApplication
<mmcc> I haven't read up on what exactly that changes, but it's clear that GUI apps need a QApplication
<mmcc> anyway, thanks :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: nope, ive never done anything relating to Qt of any form. i have somehow avoided it up until apparently now
<briancurtin> or, until this testability debacle as well
<alecu> mmcc: I'm not a fan of messing too much with the qtreactor + pyqt stuff on windows... I recall it took a while to make it work properly.
<alecu> mmcc: I hate the qtreactor in fact, and as soon as we can get rid of it, I'll be 38% happier.
<mmcc> alecu, understood. were the earlier problems this "reactor already installed" error, or somethign else?
<alecu> mmcc: "reactor already installed" is the milder of the problems :-)
<mmcc> because I think I have a handle on that, but if I'm about to smack another beehive I'd like to know
<alecu> mmcc: I've got a few segfaults
<mmcc> :(
<mmcc> well, I could certainly leave the win32 specific code as-is, and just do different stuff on darwin...
<alecu> mmcc: "already installed" has to be worked around by moving imports around and into functions, as you've already appreciated...
<alecu> mmcc: but in my experience initialization order issues are much trickier
<mmcc> I wonder if the segfaults are related to having the QCoreApp instead of the QApp...
<alecu> mmcc: for the reactor initializations, having different stuff on both platforms is just fine with me.
<mmcc> ok, cool.
<mmcc> that said, as I mentioned above, I'm missing something because the code as it is *should* blow up on windows too
<mmcc> so - despite my curiosity about what's going on with windows, I'll just leave it alone and fix it for darwin separately
<mmcc> hrm, installing the reactor in main() breaks tests, which have already installed their own reactor.
#ubuntuone 2012-06-27
<Brewster> hey I'm looking to sync a folder on ubuntu one via the command line
<Brewster> would anyone happen to know the command off the top of their head?
<mattgriffin> Brewster: u1sdtool -h
<mattgriffin> Brewster: --create-folder=PATH  Create user defined folder in the specified path
<mattgriffin> i think
<Brewster> cool
<Brewster> thanks
<mattgriffin> np
<Brewster> cya
<MonkeyDust> not sure if it is important to report: when clicking Explore in the ubuntu one gui, pcmanfm opens a new tab, but nautilus opens a new window
<MonkeyDust> also, I cannot view files I published using U1
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, making u1 on darwin work nicer and nicer :)
<gatox> mandel, :D
<mandel> gatox, I've noticed that we might have a problem with the inhibitor, which is a PITA
<mandel> gatox, all the rest works and I already merged the work with current trunk
<mandel> gatox, we should land your branches asap
<gatox> mandel, yes please! i fix everything you and alecu say yesterday!
<gatox> mandel, great review yours
<mandel> gatox, I'll take a look now to darwin3, are 3-4 the last ones?
<gatox> mandel, i couldn't sleep very well last night..... a lot of drunk people shouting..... ii hope you don't do the same in your partys
 * gatox is old
<gatox> mandel, darwin4..... is the last one.....
<gatox> i'll have 2 more..... but they are for really specific bugs, not part of the whole port
<mandel> gatox, ok, lets try to land those 2 today
<mandel> so that we can merge mine asap and talk with mmcc about the packaging
<mandel> if we have something for this week it means we are one week early to the expected deadline :)
<gatox> ohhh darwin2 landed! yey!
<mandel> gatox, by the way, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-path-no-user/+merge/112324
<gatox> mandel, also.... let me know if you need any reviews..... now i'm working on bugs for fsevents...... not being crazy refactoring a lot of lines :P
<gatox> thattttttt
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, there was a problem connecting to the daemon, disconnecting and connectig
<mandel> but is solved in that branch :)
<gatox> mandel, +1........ also (if you want) take a look at this: http://youtu.be/tA_BJBLdduQ :D
<gatox> mandel, should i mark it as globally approve? or do you want more reviews for that branch?
<mandel> gatox, lets get a +1 from mmcc
<mandel> gatox, believe it or not I read your blog, I already watched that video :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> mandel, jeje imposible! i added this video 2 mins ago jejeje
<mandel> gatox, is there another about code completion the?
<gatox> the previous one was aabout functions returns..... this is code completion working with inheritance
<mandel> s/the/then
<mandel> ah!
<gatox> there are 3 code completion videos :P
<mandel> I'll take a look then
<gatox> mandel, jejeje no pressure!!..... i'm just really excited about it :P
<mandel> gatox, don't hate me, but there are some needs fixing
<mandel> gatox, most of them are just stupid things, but the one about del_watch is not
<mandel> sorry..
<gatox> mandel, no problem!
<gatox> i'll take a look
<mandel> gatox, I have the fact that we don't have some pylint error when there is a @defer.inlineCallbacks and no yield
<mandel> gatox, having said that, if the yield is just for super which is the last line, you can not use the decorator and do return super().blah() because it will return a deferred like the inlineCallbacks will do
<mandel> less lines of code :)
<mandel> gatox, does the comment make sense?
<gatox> mandel, yappppp
<alecu> und... hallo!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<mandel> alecu, hello
<mandel> alecu, I'd like to talk about the inhibitor implementation on darwin
<mandel> alecu, I have seen that when the machine logs out u1 stops and seems not to resume the uploads, does that sound possible
<mandel> ?
<alecu> mandel: it sounds possible, yes.
<alecu> mandel: logout or suspend?
<mandel> alecu, I think is suspend, I left the machine over night
<mandel> alecu, but I can test with both
<mandel> alecu, if that is the case we might need to implement the inhibitor, is that correct?
<alecu> mandel: "suspend" is more likely to affect us, yes.
<alecu> mandel: no: we should not inhibit suspend
<alecu> mandel: the inhibitor is for log out: we warn the user that some files are still being synchronized
<mandel> alecu, hm.. ok I'll test that then
<alecu> mandel: perhaps we can inhibit "idle" suspend... but we would be chewing a lot of battery...
<alecu> mandel: "idle" suspend as opposed to "closing the lid" suspend.
<mandel> alecu, anyways, atm I'm a little block on gatox branches landing and talking with mmcc about packaging (need to start the daemon)
<mandel> alecu, the rest seems to all work ok with no problem in all the IRL tests I've done
<alecu> mandel: those are greaaaat news!
<mandel> alecu, and the mem consumption is not bad, I guess I don't not what the virtual mem means in the process monitor from mac 'cause firefox also uses 2 gb, so we look fine syncing 15 gb of music
<mandel> alecu, including moving from one wireless to another, changing to 3g etc.. lo puetee todo lo que supe
<gatox> back again (internet issues)
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, he, just when i was leaving :)
<ralsina> mandel: we are in sync :-)
<mandel> ralsina, apparently hehe
<mandel> gatox, please let me know when you are done fixing the last needs fixing and I'll take a second look
<mandel> now, I'm really off to eat
<gatox> mandel, of course
<gatox> mandel, this one has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666 let me know when you get this message
<mandel> gatox, ok, looking
<mandel> gatox, there is a merge conflic
<mandel> t
<gatox> mandel, with darwin3?
<mandel> gatox, apparently: Text conflict in ubuntuone/platform/os_helper/darwin.py
<mandel> gatox, or so it believes launchpad
<gatox> mandel, ok, merging with u1-client
<gatox> mandel, resolved
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, so, you dont think is a good idea to move the def is_valid_syncdaemon_path(path_indexes=None): to darwin?
<mandel> gatox, line 1146 of the diff
<gatox> mandel, that is in darwin
<gatox> mandel, this is what i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062569/
<mandel> gatox, sorry I mean 1196
<mandel> gatox, we never use that in unix, do we?
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm that should be there..... let me check
<gatox> mandel, sorry..... copy, not cut
<mandel> gatox, lol
<mandel> :)
<gatox> mandel, done
<mandel> gatox, 26dd and then p
 * mandel is going to make gatox learn vim 
<gatox> ¬¬
<mandel> gatox, I would have done return  super(WatchManager, self).del_watch(wd) instead of the decorator.. but yours works the same way  I suppose :P
<gatox> mandel, i can change it if you want
<gatox> no problem
<mandel> gatox, do as you wish
<gatox> mandel, i'll do it.. i know you want me to change that jeje
<mandel> ;)
<gatox> mandel, done
<gatox> mandel, now let me merge with darwin4 to see if there isn't any conflict
<gatox> mandel, ok, darwin4 is ready too
<urbanape> ralsina: quit feeding the trolls
<ralsina> urbanape: ha
<mandel> gatox, running tests on win and linux, i might have some comments about 4 due to some fears I have about this: self._path = os.path.abspath(path)
<ralsina> urbanape: I get coffee, I throw a troll a nugget
<mandel> ralsina, he, i was trolling a little too :P
<mandel> is waaaaay too much fun hehehe
<mandel> gatox, why sis you remove the abspath ?
<gatox> mandel, diff-line?
<mandel> gatox, 733
<gatox> mandel, ah yes
<gatox> mandel, that is being applied in darwin and windows..... because of the way paths are created with abspath, in windows i needed to apply that before calling the function, and on darwin after
<mandel> gatox, hm.. funny, why do you have to call it after on darwin?
<mandel> gatox, I just want to know the reasoning to understand the change :)
<gatox> mandel, it was causing some problems with the handling of the paths as key because of the last /
<mmcc> hi guys, catching up...
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mandel> gatox, what do you mean?
<mandel> mmcc, I'd love to chat with you later about the daemon and how to make it in the bundle to start when the machine boots
<mandel> mmcc, that is one of the last pieces + gatox branches :)
<gatox> mandel, sorry..... it is like this:
<gatox> on darwin i need to call it first....... BECAUSE:
<mmcc> mandel, ack. after standup?
<gatox> mandel, we are adding in common.py the / at the end..... but abspath in darwin, removes that..... so, i want the abspath, but i don't want the separator at the end that common.py adds because it needed to compare it with ignored paths, and so get removed
<gatox> so in darwin i get the abspath first
<mandel> mmcc, super, I'd like to add it to the bundle with no launchd support for the fd and later add that, but indeed after the standup :)
<dobey> wait
<dobey> there's something on reddit that *isn't* spam?
<mandel> gatox, uh uh uh, removing the / might be an issue
<dobey> i want to see it
<mandel> gatox, how do you compare it with an ignored path?
<gatox> mandel, that's why i get the abspath first
<gatox> so we don't have that issue
<mandel> dobey, no, there is not, is a great troll competition hehehe
<mandel> gatox, os.path.abspath removes the os.path.sep in all platforms
<gatox> mandel, so we are using it in another way on windows?
<mandel> gatox, so, no matter the os, the path wont have os.path.sep in path[-1]
<mandel> gatox, only thing I know is that there we had the abspath with no os.path.sep in the end and you changed it, so I worry :)
<gatox> mandel, i don't change it..... in window is doing the same as always
<gatox> mandel, or you mean for darwin?
<mandel> gatox, darwin
<mandel> gatox, that paths is used to see if it is ignored, right?
<gatox> mandel, ok..... let me check adding that in darwin again
<mandel> gatox, but does it make sense that I'm worried?
<gatox> mandel, yes...... but i want to check again why the test were requiring that...... so, let me try, and i'll give you a fresh answer
<mandel> gatox, the behavior of os.path.abspath is the exact same in both platforms, is the abspath with no os.path.sep at the end, os it is a little fishy to say I just have to do it that one in a single case
<mandel> unless fsevents is stupid, which is possible :)
<gatox> mandel, that could be...... but i don't want to guess..... i don't remember exactly, so i'll check
<mandel> gatox, I hate you for making me memorize your surname when branching
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje
<mandel> gatox, I just wanted to let you know.. I really really hate you for that
<gatox> mandel, jejeje
<dobey> mmcc: can you please change your formatting of commit messages on your merge proposals to use sentence form (start with capital, end with period), and if you're going to include bug numbers in the commit message please use (LP: #$BUGNUM) so launchpad parses it properly? thanks
<mmcc> dobey, noted.
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999562 TODO: still wrap up Bug #999562  BLOCKED: a tad, by libcurl peculiarities (it hangs when doing  t) NEXT:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<thisfred> ouch
<thisfred> plz ignore that :)
<dobey> bad thisfred
<thisfred> very
<dobey> alecu, ralsina, mandel: stand-up
<alecu> me (no notes)
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<briancurtin> ready?
<dobey> aye
<briancurtin> DONE: installer debugging, got XP working after manually installing VS2008 runtime in a clean VM
<briancurtin> TODO: test a few more cases, probably put vcredist back into an installer step rather than (or in addition to) side-by-side installation
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<thisfred> dobey: define aye?
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999562 TODO: still wrap up Bug #999562  BLOCKED: a tad, by libcurl peculiarities (it hangs when doing  the same request twice even though that should work) NEXT: gatox
<dobey> DONE: releases/uploads
<dobey> TODO: SSO release/upload, u1db package?, check on u1-gnome bugs, check on getting stable PPA up to par
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Changes in my branches regarding the comments, reviews, working on moved from partial bug.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Make sure that my branches land today :P. Keep working in the reamining fsevents bugs, start sleeping like a normal person.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc>  DONE: messy reactor fix on windows and darwin
<mmcc>  TODO: discuss packaging fsdaemon, polish up CP reactor fix, setup new macbook-air
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: some mac reviews, misc debugging, setup of a Q partition, played a bit with py3k
<alecu> TODO: more py3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reviews, reviews.. Fixed bug 1018319.
<mandel> TODO: more gatox reviews. Adapt my code to gatox code. Talk with mmcc about adding the daemon to the packages.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next, ralsina
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018319 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "There are issues reconnecting to the daemon" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018319
<ralsina> DONE: XP and Q setup (finally), reviews, cmake tweaking, mgmt call, canonicaladmin, minor stuff TODO: finish cmake for u1db, check windows progress, 1-1s, lots of minor stuff BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments?
<ralsina> EOM then
<mandel> I have a comment, our manager is a troll :P
<dobey> stop your blogspam!
<mandel> a good one, but a troll..
<dobey> also, someone really needs to turn off the voice synthesizer, if they want to stop hearing you
<mandel> gatox, I think I'm ready to approve fsevents 3 at least tests pass and I cannot see any other problem, alecu  can you take a look asap
<mandel> alecu, gatox branches do block me from landing my stuff and tom is my last day before pycon
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mandel> dobey, you are a master troll.. what a bloody team..
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> btw, I know of a looming problem with the fsevents branches, but we can fix it after they land - need to import reactor inside each function that uses it, importing it at the top installs the wrong reactor
<mmcc> that'll be in platform/filesystem_notifications/darwin.py
<mandel> mmcc, it does not, here we are lucky :)
<mmcc> mandel, ?
<mandel> mmcc, the deal is that only bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon imports main after it imported the reactor
<mandel> mmcc, so, when you import the reactor for the first time in the script, it will import the correct one
<mmcc> mandel: the problem I'm seeing is with controlpanel's bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<mandel> mmcc, yes, control-panel and sso are a diff worls, anyways, lets mumble talk about packaging and I explain better what I mean :)
<mmcc> but syncdaemon probably won't have the same problem if it's a QCoreApplication - if you import qt4reactor before you create a QApplication, qt4reactor will create a QCoreApplication instead for you
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, on win and darwin we use the select reactor and on linux the gi one
<mmcc> mandel: for syncdaemon, you mean?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<gatox> mandel, you were right about the abspath thing..... it seems that i get confuse with and old bug
 * mandel high fives gatox!
<gatox> mandel, o/
<mandel> gatox, cool, one thing less to worry about :)
<gatox> mandel, yep
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/112380
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<gatox> mandel, let me push the changes, because some tests were wrong
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> gatox, is that for 3 or 4?
<gatox> mandel, 4
 * briancurtin downloading vista right now, running for coffee
<gatox> mandel, i'll let you know when 4 is ready..... i need to fix something because the / thing is breaking the ignored paths checks
<mandel> gatox, so, it was a good catch the abspath thing or I made you miserable?
<gatox> mandel, the second one
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> payback for memorize my surname
<mandel> lol
<mandel> gatox, can you look at 3, I'm getting an error on windows
<mandel> gatox, not related to your code, can you try and reproduce it?
<gatox> mandel, running the tests......
<mandel> gatox, ok, it might be my machine, just double check
<gatox> mandel, yes, i have an issue with test_get_config......   and it's in trunk too
<gatox> mandel, if that is what you see
<mandel> gatox, yes... fuuuu
<gatox> x2
<mandel> gatox, I wonder when this happened
 * mandel looks at jenkins
<mandel> gatox, jenkins seems happy O_o
<gatox> mandel, so...... you machina has became to the evil side like mine
<gatox> machine
<mandel> gatox, I'm forcing a build, lets see what happens
<dobey> ok, off to lunch. bbiab
<gatox> mandel, ok, darwin4 is ready too... just run the tests to see that i didn't brake anything.... all green
<gatox> now lunch for me!
<mmcc> heading out to lunch
<alecu> gatox_lunch: "TODO: Implement this decorators to fix some encoding issues in darwin"
<alecu> gatox_lunch: how are those supposed to be work?
<alecu> ok, let's discuss this after lunch.
<gatox_lunch> alecu, maybe i'm wrong, i thought mandel was working on that
<gatox_lunch> mandel, am i right? or i understand something else
<alecu> gatox_lunch: oh, are they coming in a later branch?
<alecu> gatox_lunch: no problem then.
<gatox_lunch> alecu, we should check with mandel.... i undeerstood that
<mandel> gatox_lunch, I worked on listdir etc.. we have to see in which ecoding you get the things from the fsevents lib
<mandel> gatox_lunch, we can write a simple test :)
<gatox_lunch> mandel, ack, i'll take a look after lunch
<mandel> I'm eod, but will be back later :)
<alecu> gatox_lunch: I really don't like filesystem_notifications/test_darwin.py
<alecu> gatox_lunch: there's so much stuff copied from test_windows that I think we should consider working on refactoring this while mandel goes to pycon.
<mandel> alecu, I already mentioned it :)
<alecu> mandel: awesome.
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: can we do a refactoring *after* it's merged?
<mandel> alecu, is a must TODO all tests are the same
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, my point is, merge soon, propose mine, clean up while I eat pasta in italy
<alecu> gatox_lunch: and I still don't like the time.sleep's around the tests...
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on thatplan
 * mandel smokes cigar
<ralsina> "I +1 when a plan comes together" doesn't sound right.
<alecu> mandel: what are your branches pending merge?
<mandel> alecu, this needs a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-path-no-user
<mandel> alecu, and I'll propose lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon asap
<mandel> alecu, which is when diego lands his
<mandel> alecu, will be here late night (EU time) to try and propose
<gatox_lunch> alecu, IIRC, we talk in mumble that we were going to do this way, and then refactor the tests
<alecu> gatox_lunch: yes, I remember. But I'm still not keen on the idea of landing so much copypasted code.
<gatox_lunch> alecu, so..... do you want me to change darwin4.... or propose a darwin5 for that?? or??
<gatox_lunch> i'll finish lunch.... brb
<alecu> gatox_lunch: and since mandel is going to pycon I wondered if we were rushing too much just to land his stuff
<alecu> gatox_lunch: go, finish lunch, let's discuss laters.
 * alecu will have lunch too.
<alecu> sorry for interrupting your lunch so many times :P
<mandel> alecu, I can always propose mine and make it land before :)
<mandel> alecu, I have no problem with that at all
<ralsina> alecu: gatox's fault for having lunch on his computer ;-)
 * ralsina sips his soup
<alecu> mandel: I branched lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon and I see that it has a lot of empty tests...
<mandel> ralsina, is the only reason he fails the turing test..
<mandel> alecu, uh, I did not push the tests, give me a sec
<alecu> mandel: perhaps a push is missing
<alecu> ditto
<alecu> mandel: does it depend on any of the branches that gatox is working on?
<mandel> alecu, none
<mandel> alecu, and it is merged with current trunk
<alecu> mandel: great. But does it touch the same files as gatox's?
<mandel> alecu, no
<alecu> mandel: then propose it! we can surely land it before the other one.
<mandel> alecu, ok
<alecu> mandel: one more thing: are you leaving tomorrow for pycon, or working tomorrow?
<mandel> alecu, working, I'll be off on friday
<alecu> mandel: then propose it, and let's discuss the order in which we land them tomorrow in our AM.
<mandel> alecu, ok :)
<gatox> back
<gatox> so...... now i don't understand why mandel was waiting for my branches jejee
<gatox> alecu, now when you finish your lunch.... what should i do with the remaining branches then?
<mandel> gatox, because there is an overlap of code
<mandel> gatox, alecu, I wanted to make things smaller once you added the code, if we don't we will have some duplicated code
<gatox> mandel, you said it doesn't to alecu
<mandel> gatox, it does not touch the same files.. which is diff
<gatox> ahhh ok
<mandel> gatox, I worked assuming the work you would do so that we did not step on each other :)
<mandel> alecu, gatox, ralsina, mmcc: here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/112393
<mandel> I though it would be smaller, sorry
<mandel> although, 1000 lines is normal for gatox  ;)
<gatox> mandel, i'll review that
<mandel> gatox, so, what I wanted to reuse form your code is the NotifyProcessor, which is one overlap in the code
<alecu> gatox: I still accept the idea of refactoring the testing code after it lands on trunk.
<ralsina> briancurtin: looks (thanks to rye) like the problem with the 7 build is that it's including two system DLLs in dist/ even though they are listed in dll_excludes in setup.py :-/
<mandel> gatox, the monitor and the factory are not shared, and the tests are just for the factory
<ralsina> briancurtin: can you check in 7 that in a clean build they are included and maybe delete them on build?
<alecu> gatox: what I'm not really convinced is the "time.sleep" in the tests.
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's wonderful
<ralsina> briancurtin: good news are we only need resigning the installer
<alecu> gatox: we should build some other mechanism, because that won't scale.
<mandel> alecu, there must be a way to remove them, I know you helped me to remove it on windows and we used a deferred instead by waiting for a number fo events
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll look
<alecu> mandel: exactly. gatox ^
<gatox> alecu, the thing is.... we are getting those events...... but in some time..... for syncdaemon it will works as always, but for the tests, where they want to access to a specific value in a specific time, that tend to fail.... that's why the sleep
<gatox> alecu, mandel can you point where to look at?
<gatox> pretty please
<mandel> gatox, so, if you say to the test, wait for 4 events, when done return them in a deferred callback
<mandel> gatox, look at _perform_actions on windows
<gatox> mandel, ack
<alecu> gatox: we should be hooking for the signals of those events, and yielding on that, instead of time.sleep, because sleep always ends up giving malfunctioning tests.
<mandel> gatox, here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/tests/platform/filesystem_notifications/test_windows.py#L167
<alecu> ok, let's lunch now.
<gatox> alecu, nono!! jejee
<gatox> mandel, cool! thx..... i'll adapt darwin4 to that........
<gatox> the neverending refactor......
<mandel> gatox, does the function make sense?
<alecu> gatox: can you do that in darwin3 instead? that's where the sleeps are
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> gatox: (I'm assuming you are using bzr pipeline for all this)
<dobey> welcome to darwinia
<alecu> gatox: (if not, shame on you :-) )
<gatox> alecu, nop
<mandel> gatox, the TestHandler waits to receive a number of events, lets say 5, we we do get to 5 we yield, else we timeout and have a failing test
<gatox> mandel, honestly...... i'll need to try and see.... i'm a little worried about macfsevents threads and stuff
<mandel> gatox, you are not making me confident with that sentence hehehe
<gatox> mandel, i'm not confident :P
<mandel> gatox, che, just lie to me and say you are ;)
<gatox> mandel, i'm not confident..... but i'm honest :P
<gatox> mandel, ok..... stop distracting me :P i think i understand the function, i'll try that
<mandel> mmcc, may I have a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-path-no-user/+merge/112324
<briancurtin> ralsina: oh wtf, removing those does make it work
<ralsina> briancurtin: yep
<ralsina> briancurtin: but they should not be there, I excluded them manually! :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll check on vista right now just to be 100% sure it's the same issue
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<briancurtin> (i dont know why it'd be something else, but may as well look now that i have the VM)
<gatox> ralsina, 1-1?
<gatox> ralsina, i set the alarm to never forget again :P
<ralsina> gatox: haha, sure
<ralsina> gatox: mumble
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<briancurtin> ralsina: vista is ok. i will repackage the 3.0.2 installer and send it for re-signing and try to figure out why those DLLs went in
<ralsina> briancurtin: you'll have to create a new RT for it
<briancurtin> will do
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can copy from the last one
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, laters!
 * mandel walks dog and gets ready for football
<gatox> mandel, bye
 * briancurtin2 i need a break, will be back shortly.
 * briancurtin2 back
<mmcc> Apple's strange new universe where you download the IDE from the App store and the command line tools are *optional*.
<mmcc> and a separate download...
<alecu> gatox: so, did the comment from mandel to wait for the right number of events made sense?
<gatox> alecu, yes.... i'm trying to adapt the code to that
<alecu> great
<gatox> it wil require some........ CHA CHAN CHA CHAN! .......... REFACTOR jejeje but seems possible..... even with the macfsevents things
<alecu> gatox: doh
<dobey> wait_for_planetary_alignment()
<rye> dobey: UniverseError: None
<gatox> ok people..... eod for me.... and i need to get some sleep...... see you tomorrow!  :D
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina, anyone: quick review of u1-client mac test running script tweak: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1013268/+merge/112422
<ralsina> go to sleep for real
<ralsina> mmcc:  looking
<alecu> mmcc: looking
<gatox> ralsina, bye..... stop trolling crazy people :P
<gatox> they don'y diserve your time
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1
<mmcc> ralsina: thx
<ralsina> gatox: I am generous that way
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: also, the u1db tests take 5 minutes here
<ralsina> lots of dead time
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, well, so..... enjoy the trolling :P
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/shebangs/+merge/112425
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/shebangs/+merge/112424
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: +1 trivial
<ralsina> and the same on the other one
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: can I trade you with https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/u1db/cmake2/+merge/112392 ?
<dobey> about to look at it
<ralsina> dobey: landing that would require a tarmac reconfiguration, or a top-level Makefile that calls cmake which seems kinda ugly.
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks
<dobey> doesn't the toplevel already call cmake?
<ralsina> dobey: the toplevel has no Makefile after this branch
<ralsina> dobey: it's roughly in the same state as autotools would be before autogen.sh
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> idle question - is there a 'less' or 'more' or 'cat' or 'open' or anything convenient in windows for me to view a file from cmd.exe?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, there is more
<ralsina> mmcc: but I would not call it convenient
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> mmcc: let me find you a set of unixy tools
<dobey> mmcc: notepad.exe
<mmcc> ah, more, good enough.
<dobey> or install mingw
<mmcc> I really just wanted to dump the file. I also just noticed Notepad++.exe can be cmdlined
<ralsina> yes, I would rather use notepad than more
<ralsina> Notepad++ even has an option to be installed over notepad :-)
<ralsina> also, http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/
<briancurtin2> mmcc: i have gnuwin32 installed so anything i tell you might come from there...but i think on vanilla win32 you can type "edit foo" and it'll open some minimal terminal editor
<ralsina> much smaller than cygwin
<briancurtin2> mmcc: ah, "type foo"
<briancurtin2> type is similar to cat
<mmcc> :) thanks guys! more and type will do for now. edit didn't work, told me the system cannot execute the specified program, but I don't need to solve this now
<dobey> ralsina: is there a rule to get rid of all the cmake-generated stuff?
<ralsina> dobey: delete the build folder
<dobey> ralsina: and if i did cmake .?
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: make clean should delete most of it
<ralsina> dobey: but probably not all
<dobey> but not enough. because if i make a directory and do cmake .. in it, nothing useful happens
<dobey> make hulk-angry
<ralsina> dobey: probably need to delete CMkeFiles too
<ralsina> dobey: but not really sure
<dobey> it fails if you don't do the cmake in a subdir :-(
<dobey> it won't find u1db.h
<ralsina> I may be able to fix that if you want
<ralsina> so put a needsfixing and I'll look at it tonight
<dobey> wow
<dobey> i am glad i generally ignore reddit
<mmcc> dobey: you looking at ralsina's thread there, or something else?
<mmcc> (I also ignore reddit, and these days HN too... haven't really missed it)
<ralsina> mmcc, dobey: feel free to ignore that one too, I just got there because they linked to a post of mine, and have a trolling issue.
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina: I am interested in your comments on this fix for the qt4reactor vs. QApplication ordering issue. I don't love how this turned out and had at least one other way of doing it, but this changes the least code...
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1015825-reorder-reactor/+merge/112432
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll check it but I have to EOD just about now
<ralsina> have my son asking me to play power rangers tower defense ;-)
<dobey> people on reddit who purport to be trolls by spouting off nonsense, give proper trolls a bad name
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, no prob. it's quick to read, so maybe later. go play
<alecu> mmcc: looking
<ralsina> dobey: trolls these days, they have no skills!
<dobey> they are just goblins
<mmcc> I liked that troll about Tolkein ripping off Harry Potter the other day, that was good stuff
<mmcc> I like a troll with some depth
<dobey> i need to head off too
<dobey> have a good evening!
<mmcc> bye dobey
<mmcc> back - irc died after dobey left. I think it was sad.
<alecu> mmcc: sorry, I opened your branch and got distracted.
<alecu> mmcc: I think that it looks fine
<alecu> mmcc: I think it just needs some unittests for the stuff you've added in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/__init__.py
<mmcc> alecu, hmmm. all that's added is conditionally installing the reactor, unles I'm missing something, right?
<alecu> mmcc: right
<mmcc> right, so that conflicts with the reactor used in the tests...
<alecu> mmcc: I think we have unittests for main() too.
<mmcc> which is why I made it conditional
<mmcc> an earlier version didn't have the install_reactor_darwin flag, and blew up the tests
<mmcc> specifically, the tests die because we already have an installed reactor
<mmcc> so I think there's no way to test this cleanly, but I'm certainly happy to be corrected
<alecu> mmcc: I think we could move the import plus the install to a new function or method, and unit test the "if"
<alecu> mmcc: and the unit test would patch this new method just to check if it's being called.
<mmcc> oh wait, I'm being dense. can we patch qt4reactor? or does that not work since I'm importing it in there?
<mmcc> maybe I don't need to import it there. I could import it at toplevel, and patch install to check that it's called
<alecu> mmcc: I'm not sure if there's a simple way to patch the import...
<mmcc> I don't think there are side effects to importing it at toplevel. I'll see...
<alecu> mmcc: yes, that might work better
<alecu> mmcc: wait
<alecu> mmcc: I think that it would matter
<alecu> mmcc: because on linux we don't use the qtreactor
<mmcc> right, of course. well, I can only import it at toplevel for darwin...
<alecu> mmcc: in fact, we are trying to get rid of the reactor on the gui modules
<alecu> sorry, the gui apps.
<mmcc> yes, I know, but unfortunately this ordering seems to matter more on darwin than on windows (which has the reactor installed in the control-panel-qt main script
<mmcc> )
<alecu> right.
<mmcc> pretty ugly
<alecu> we are pushing all this code to run on places where it was not thought it would run... windows, darwin.... so yes it's getting ugly fast :-)
<mmcc> yep - well, that's life :)
<mmcc> so I've changed it to import qt4reactor only for darwin at toplevel in gui/qt/main/__init__ and am adding tests to be sure we handle the reactor flag correctly. what's a good way to test that the reactor isn't imported (or installed) on other platforms?
<alecu> mmcc: what about patching "sys.platform" ?
<mmcc> alecu: if I patch sys.platform to = 'darwin', then the test will try to import qt4reactor on linux, right?
<mmcc> I guess I could skip the test for linux...
<mmcc> gotta go, will come back later tonight to clean this up
 * alecu waves, too
#ubuntuone 2012-06-28
<mandel> facundobatista, rye, can I have a very simple review for a branch that fixes a couple of bugs: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/reactor-new-line/+merge/112535
<facundobatista> mandel, yeap
<mandel> facundobatista, thx, is a very simple branch
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, and 'tiron de orejas' for not reading my descriptions ;)
<gatox> mandel, i read it..... but that seems to be IRL, and i wanted to know if i can run the tests..... the u1-client only without installing anything
<mandel> gatox, then point to the python lib from the other project
<gatox> mandel, also..... the code seems REALLY similar to mine.... it needs to be different things.... or should we merge them?
<mandel> gatox, I wanted it to merge once you landed yours.. but is taking to long
<mandel> gatox, the code is only similar in the notifier, the rest is diff
<mandel> gatox, take into account that is using a twisted factory to talk with the daemon
<mandel> gatox, tests are diff etc..
<gatox> ahh ok ok
<mandel> gatox, take a look at the code and you'll see is a lot simplre
<mandel> s/simplre/simpler
<gatox> mandel, AHHHHHHH  jejjejeej sorry, you are right.... i didn't read the last part of the description
<gatox> :P i read everything else, except the test part
<mandel> gatox, no problem :)
<mandel> gatox, I know I do the same hehehe
<gatox> mandel, the code review i did it yesterday (when i thought: OMG they are going to make refactor everything again), and it seems fine
<gatox> s/make/make me
<gatox> this stop being fun...... 2 refactors ago :P jeje
<mandel> gatox, only problem is the notificator, the rest is diff :)
<mandel> gatox, which can be shared, but that is a very small part, maybe 300 lines?
<gatox> mandel, the code is a +1 for me (already there)...... now going back to try to finish this refactor
<mandel> gatox, superb, did you manage to run the tests?
<mandel> gatox, by setting the python path I mean
<mandel> gatox, also, can I have a super simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/reactor-new-line/+merge/112535
<gatox> mandel, no, i did the code review part
<gatox> mandel, about lines:
<gatox> 30	-FilesystemMonitor = filesystem_notifications.FilesystemMonitor
<gatox> 31	-_GeneralINotifyProcessor = filesystem_notifications._GeneralINotifyProcessor
<gatox> weren't we using that from somewhere else?
<gatox> or that definition was unnecesary?
<gatox> mandel, just curious......
<mandel> gatox, it was diff line 9
<gatox> yes, but this one is missing: FilesystemMonitor
 * gatox downloading and using meld
<gatox> ah i see
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, thx :)
<mandel> gatox, I managed to get the daemon to be launched as root on the mac when you start the machine :)
<mandel> gatox, not sd but the fsevents daemon :)
<gatox> mandel, COOL!
<mandel> gatox, so right now, the only thing we have to do in the packaing is copy a file to a location and tell launchd to start it, should not be too hard :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, so before I go, I have a fist launchd integration where we pass the domain-socket as a parameter to the daemon (via xml) and have fsevents at boot time :)
<ralsina> whoohoo!
<ralsina> mandel: nice :-)
<mandel> ralsina, it means that the installer just has to copy the xml to the correct location and tell launchd to start using it
<mandel> ralsina, was probably the last piece we needed to have a first alpha release working
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, super simple MP that explains how to set you mac to have the daemon running at boot time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/start-boot/+merge/112554
<mandel> mainly xml and fixing a small bug in the command line parsing
<ralsina> mandel: will try it after my call that starts in a few minutes
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no problem :)
<mandel> ralsina, also, the reactor issue in control panel and sso should be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/reactor-new-line/+merge/112535
<mandel> ralsina, so we might be able to see things running very soon :)
<ralsina> mandel: wasn't mmcc doing that?
<ralsina> dobey: did we ever release anything with versions 3.1 or 4.1? I am guessing no, right?
<mandel> ralsina, yes/no the issue was that the reactor was being dragged by the filesystem_notifications that was imported in platform
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: that thing has been a pain in the ass since we started the qt migration, so good to finally see it fixed
<mandel> ralsina, probably an error when refactoring things in ubuntuone-client, no filesystem_notifications is not in the init and therefore the reactor is not installed
<ralsina> mandel: instead of the monotonic pile of workarounds we had
<mandel> ralsina, well, it was 'fixed' and then we moved things and broke it hehe
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
<gatox> alecu, ping
<ralsina> argh, I am tempted to replace invalid characters in windows with "{{{NAMEOFINVALIDCHARACTER}}}"
<dobey> ralsina: no, that's just the version we used in trunk at the time, so that nightlies/trunk are always newer
<ralsina> dobey: we did put a 4.1 in trunk?
<dobey> ralsina: 4.1 is currently the trunk version number, yes
<ralsina> dobey: I thought trunk was 3.99.x also
<dobey> nope
<ralsina> dobey: oh, ok, good to know we don have time-traveling users :-)
<dobey> man, being able to use only one monitor sucks :(
<gatox> alecu, are you here??
<alecu> Gatox: my isp seems to be fully broken.
<alecu> I'm using my phone, but I hate typing here
<gatox> alecu, :S i just wanted to let you know that i fix the darwin3 branch....... and i added a comment regarding the EVENT_CODES
<alecu> (SwiftKey makes it a bit more bearable, but still...)
<alecu> gatox: ack
<gatox> alecu, phones with actually qwerty keyboard FTW :P
<gatox> for me is really difficult to type on screens
<mandel> alecu, if you are going to use eng you can always dictate, which is a little better :)
<alecu> Mandel, do you use that to write code comments?
<alecu> So... Google works, YouTube works, the isp website works. The rest is dead.
<mandel> alecu, hehehe no, I use my phone ;)
<alecu> Net neutrality....?
<gatox> mandel, alecu so.... i've updated darwin3 and darwin4.... i review the comments and docstrings inn darwin4 to avoid the same problems as darwin3.... the only thing missing is the thing about EVENT_CODES that i answered to alecu in darwin3 (and reviews)
<mandel> alecu, at least you can watch google IO :P
<mandel> gatox, ok, if you are not too busy,  can we give reviews to mmcc?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... my main concern right now is to have reviews :P so i can do reviews too
<gatox> mandel, ok, i have mmcc branches here..... i'll start reviewing them
<mandel> gatox, thx :)
<mandel> gatox, I'll take a look at yours once I'm done with his
<gatox> mandel, can you review darwin4 before you leave to pycon please?
<gatox> mandel, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: did you see the latest comment in bug #1017916 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017916 in Ubuntu One Client "[windows] Does not download files with newlines (\n)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017916
<mandel> ralsina, no, looking
<ralsina> alecu: you are in telecentro, and it's dead, right?
<ralsina> alecu: want to push the team call for tomorrw? I'm ok with that.
<alecu> ralsina: +1
<alecu> ralsina: you on telecentro too?
<mandel> ralsina, people must think I'm stupid and don't test code before I propose it.. the code uses {LINE SEPARATOR} and not {VERTICAL TAB}
<ralsina> dobey: can I get a rereview of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/u1db/cmake2/+merge/112392 before it starts getting conflicts? :-)
<alecu> ralsina: Google and YouTube work fine... perhaps we can hangout instead of mumbling.
<ralsina> alecu: let me comb myself first then!
<ralsina> alecu: and get on the plane with my fancy glasses ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: sorry, new bzr breaks tarmac. made a branch to fix that real quick
<ralsina> dobey: sure, that looks much more important indeed :-)
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey, gatox, alecu, mmcc, briancurtin, mandel: anyone against doing a team hangout?
<ralsina> also: anyone knows how to *do* a team hangout?
<dobey> ralsina: i am against
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<briancurtin> no idea how, but i'm up for a try
<mandel> ralsina, that I don't know how to use the bloody thing.. but I don't mind
<thisfred> no, I have no idea if it'll work with my firefox, but I'm willing to try
<ralsina> dobey: any particular reason, and, are you more or less against it than against a team  mumble?
<ralsina> I will try to start one and invite you guys
<dobey> is the plug-in packaged in ubuntu?
<ralsina> dobey: no idea
<gatox> ralsina, oh.... i'll need the other computer..... thx again alienware
<dobey> well, not like i have video anyway, so whatever
<thisfred> ralsina: please invite my gmail address, not my canonical one
<thisfred> I don't intend to use that on g+
<ralsina> thisfred: which one is it?
<thisfred> ralsina: it's thisfred :)
<ralsina> thisfred: ack!
<mandel> ralsina, I need to get 3g for that
<mandel> ralsina, give me 5 mins and then feel free to invite me
 * mandel runs for the 3g modem
<ralsina> anyway, it's not call time yet :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: seems like I can't invite you for some reason
<ralsina> Ahhhh can't invite you twice
<ralsina> anyway, this seems to work
<thisfred> ralsina: alecu invited me
<ralsina> ahhh ok
<ralsina> anyway, let's do this again at call time ;-)
 * briancurtin -> quick coffee run
<thisfred> are we using yield from everywhere already? It's been out for more than a day!
<dobey> huh?
<thisfred> dobey: new in python 3.3
<dobey> it removes yield?
<thisfred> it allows subgenerators
<dobey> eh
<thisfred> dobey: no it introduces 'yield from'
<thisfred> so you can yield from something else that is a generator.
<thisfred> yield from range(10)
<thisfred> for instance
<mandel> gatox, ralsina any idea why would the qt ui get blocked after calling load?
<gatox> mandel, that use to happend when we had issues with the backend
<gatox> like being None or something
<ralsina> mandel: blocked as in showing the overlay? Usually you have an exception to go with it
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, shows the overlay, does nothing after
<dobey> man people ask for the craziest things in software
<ralsina> mandel: start it with --debug ande U1_DEBUG=1 and see if you get an exception in stderr
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<gatox> mandel, i've started to debug that.... it wasn't really clear where the problem was... but then i needed to keep working on the fsevents branches and i couldn't see what was going on
<dobey> it's like if they went to a chevy dealer and asked if they can have a mustang engine in a new corvette
<gatox> s/i've started/i started
<mandel> gatox, no worries, is just that I want to see everything working in my machine
<mandel> ralsina, --debug where? for the bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, seems not to have that option
<ralsina> mandel: then just setting U1_DEBUG
<gatox> mandel, i was doing it with U1_DEBUG
<mandel> ack
<dobey> i miss my other monitor
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, so, it can be that the signal CredentialsNotFound is not received because the sso process is killed before is done something that does no happen on windows because it is never killed
<mandel> gatox, ralsina nothing to do with the reactor etc..
<ralsina> mandel: maybe we want it not to die on darwin either?
<mandel> ralsina, well as a quick fix yes, as the proper way to fix it is to keep track of the signals to send and wait 'til they are done
<mmcc> catching up, just remembered to say hi. good morning folks
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<gatox> mmcc, +1 to this one: v
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1015825-reorder-reactor/+merge/112432
<mandel> gatox, I have concerns about that one
<mandel> I don't think that is needed
<gatox> mandel, what?
<mandel> gatox, the reactor branch from mmc
<mandel> mmcc
<mandel> sorry
<gatox> mandel, why is not needed?
<mandel> gatox, testing right now with contorl panel trunk but AFAIK the ui is shown with no problems
<mandel> gatox, if it is not needed on windows, why is it on darwin?
<mmcc> mandel: if what is not needed?
<mandel> mmcc, create the Qapp first
<mmcc> mandel, oh right - I have no idea. I'd love to figure it out, but in irc a couple of days ago alecu suggested that maybe we shouldn't poke the tiger by changing working code on windows
<mandel> mmcc, what was the issue?
<mmcc> I believe that if we just did the same thing on windows as I do on darwin in that branch, it'll work fine. the tests with it that way work fine on windows...
<mmcc> the issue was that, if you install the qt4reactor first thing, it will create a QCoreApp for you. this breaks UI on darwin, but not on windows, for some reason
<briancurtin> ralsina: so to prep for hangout, what should i be doing right now? do we have canonical plus accounts now? (i dont remember seeing one)
<mandel> mmcc, but how did it break the ui on darwin?
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel, gatox, dobey, thisfred, alecu, let's hangout
<mmcc> mandel: shows the overlay then hangs, showing no animation. no gui events are sent
<dobey> how many nerds does it take to make a g+ hangout work
<mandel> dobey, too many..
<mmcc> oh yeah, hangout, what do i do? please invite michael.mccracken at gmail..?
 * mmcc puts on a shirt
<dobey> ralsina: also, gmail address for me too, don't use canonical address on g+
<mandel> mmcc, os, that is not due to that, is because there is an error from sso to control panel and gets frozen like that
<mandel> mmcc, I'm looking on how to do a quick hack to fix that
<mmcc> mandel I'm pretty sure we're seeing different things
<mmcc> in my testing I do get the credentials_not_found back from sso, it hangs after that
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> when is this hangout? on the 9th green at 9?
<mandel> mmcc, yo do get an message saying that, but you don't see the stderr from twisted telling you it did not manage to send the signal
<briancurtin> lol
<briancurtin> mmcc: we're in there now
<ralsina> mmcc: didn't you get the invite?
<mandel> ralsina, or me
<dobey> for varying definitions of "we"
 * mmcc not one of the cool kids
<mandel> ralsina, did you see my private msg?
<mmcc> ralsina: no, I got no hangout
<ralsina> mandel: yep, invited you
<ralsina> mmcc: so need an invite?
<mmcc> er, no hangout invite
<ralsina> mmcc: what's your preferred gmail?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes plz, to my michael.mccracken@gmail
<mandel> ralsina, ok, installing plugin, few sec
<dobey> la la la
 * mmcc refreshes... 
<dobey> where do these invite things show up?
<ralsina> dobey: google + I suppose
<dobey> i thought g+ had circles
<dobey> and etc
<mmcc> dobey, on other people's computers, apparently
<ralsina> dobey: yep, that too
 * dobey is too cool for hangouts
<briancurtin> hangout is hilarious
<ralsina> I expect it to get boring soon
 * dobey already bored
<ralsina> dobey, mmcc: are you having trouble?
<dobey> define trouble
<dobey> there is no invite, and i don't see anyone else hanging out in my stream
<mmcc> ralsina: I was, apparently there's some plugin that I am now downloading, but there was no message about that
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<mmcc> I just randomly clicked on the "Hang out" button and then it told me
<ralsina> dobey: I invited you on the canonical address. Should I use another one?
<dobey> yes, gmail
<ralsina> dobey: which one?
<dobey> see /msg
<mmcc> okay, well I have the plugin now but still no invite
<briancurtin> 9th green at 9
 * mmcc thinks he hears sprinklers
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll try again
<ralsina> mmcc: invited again
<gatox> mmcc, let me know when you add the test that mandel request here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493
<mmcc> where should I be looking again? it shows up as an email? or in google plus? right now, neither one has anything new
<dobey> the big problem is dev-tools
<dobey> nice mandel
<briancurtin> +1 to hangout from now on. better audio quality, optional video with monocles and scuba goggles, and mandel puppet show
<mandel> :)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch; bbiab
<mmcc>  briancurtin: agreed, it seemed to work pretty well. Not sure why it felt necessary to put "Michael McCracken hung out" on my timeline, shared only with myself... it's like, I was there, so...
<mmcc> anyway, mandel - I'll add tests for calling raise_ only on darwin. I agree with ralsina that it shouldn't hurt on other platforms but I don't know how to prove that :)
<mmcc> also mandel, can you paste a U1_DEBUG listing from the credentials not found issue you're having?
<ralsina> mmcc: get it running on ubuntu and windows with raise_ and see it does the same thing as before
<briancurtin> mmcc: it's for the record in case you need an alibi, just share yourself with the police and you're covered
<ralsina> mmcc: I can do ubuntu for you :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: just to avoid platform-specific behaviour if it's unnecessary
<mmcc> ralsina: ok I'll test it all out. I have the code on both running vms
<briancurtin> oh and FYI - it's my review day, i'll keep an eye on my inbox but feel free to directly ping me for reviews
<mmcc> ralsina: I was mostly concerned with unintended other consequences
<ralsina> aaaaaand lunch!
<mmcc> brb, garage door broke apparently?!
<mandel> mmcc, I'm looking closer to see if I get the bloody thing to run :)
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, turns out that because we do set #!/usr/bin/python the stupid python path was wrong..
<__lucio__> mandel, ralsina, in win32, files come as bytes or unicode or what?
<__lucio__> verterok, ^^
<verterok> kk
<mandel> __lucio__, withint sd everything is bytes, that is, we convert to unicode to talk with windows, get unicode, return bytes to the state machine
<mandel> does it make sense?
<__lucio__> mandel, so windows always returns unicode?
<__lucio__> we make it bytes in utf-8, but for we always get unicode from the platform
<mandel> __lucio__, we allways pass bytes in utf-8 outside ubuntuone/platform
<mandel> __lucio__, in the windows modules that interact with windows we use unicode (since listdir(unicode) returns unicode and listdir(bytes) returns bytes)
<__lucio__> mandel, so, we interact with windows using unicode? or bytes?
<mandel> __lucio__, unicode
<__lucio__> verterok, ^^
<mandel> verterok, don't be shy, you can ask me ;-)
<mandel> hehehe
<verterok> hehe
<mmcc> mandel, where was the shebang hurting us?
<mandel> mmcc, in ubuntu-sso-login
<mandel> mmcc, it gets launched by the ui so it uses the wrong python
<mandel> mmcc, that solves some but not all the problems
<verterok> mandel: and we algo get unicode from the win-inotify (don't remember the name of the module)?
<mandel> verterok, yes, we get the path from the fs in unicode and we pass them to bytes utf-8
<mmcc> mandel I'm still not sure what problems you're seeing. perhaps it's the different environment we use? I have been using the buildout python to test controlpanel, and the mac-env script from the buildout
<verterok> mandel: kk
<mandel> mmcc, have you tested sso without the --login parameter?
<mandel> verterok, FYI is under ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/windows.py
<mmcc> mandel, I think so, let me check my notes
<verterok> kk, thanks
<mandel> mmcc, ok, just tested the thing, you are 120% right with the reactor..
<mandel> mmcc, I think we should do it both on win and darwin and not just on darwin
<mandel> on win there should be no problem
<mmcc> mandel, this is about installing qt4reactor after the uniqueapp init?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> ok, yeah I agree. in fact if anything it'll avoid creating an unused qcoreapp on windows...
<mmcc> I'd like alecu's opinion here, since he was the one who suggested leaving windows code alone
<mandel> mmcc, AFAIK there is not diff and the correct way per docs of the qtreactor is the way you did it in darwin
<mmcc> ok mandel, for the other issue, can you tell me exactly what you're doing? I don't understand why not having --login with sso makes a difference
<mandel> mmcc, it calls the backend, just remove the --login param and try to run the thing to create a new account
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> oh right, I have done that directly in the past, but doing that from control panel wasn't working for me last night
<mandel> mmcc, is because of the python path
<mandel> at least in my system
<mmcc> ok, I think dobey's change broke this for us. I can't run sso directly anymore either
<mmcc> what I see: when I run bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt, it gets to the point of trying to run ubuntu-sso-login and that dies, unable to import pyqt
<mmcc> it's the change in r978
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, that was what I got, simple way to fix it is changing the path
<mandel> mmcc, but is not the right way to do it :(
<mmcc> changing the shebang line in teh script?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mandel> mmcc, if you do that it works + your reactor branch
<mandel> mmcc, I'm even going to report a ui bug \o/
<mmcc> mandel, great.
<mmcc> ok so alecu - any opinion on moving the qt4reactor after uniqueapp on windows too? it'll be a quick change, the tests you asked for yesterday are already there
<mandel> mmcc, gatox_lunch first funny ui bug 1018918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018918 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Scrolling shares on darwin does not work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018918
<mandel> oh and ralsina ^
<gatox_lunch> mandel, juazzzzzzzzzzz
<mandel> gatox_lunch, have you seen the video, wtf?
<gatox_lunch> mandel, yes!
<gatox_lunch> mandel, it seems that they were attached to a diff parent or something
<mandel> gatox_lunch, also added bug 1018919
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018919 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "There are blue highligts in the lists" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018919
<gatox_lunch> mandel, yes, that's because we are not overriding the mac default for that
<gatox_lunch> ohhh issues that i enjoy more!!
 * gatox_lunch is happy to see these things
<mandel> gatox_lunch, and this bug 1018921
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018921 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Selected checkboxes are blue in darwin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018921
<alecu> hello, all!!!!
<mmcc> welcome back alecu
<mandel> mmcc, I have tested the reactor branch from mmcc I think we have to do the same on windows
<mandel> alecu, ^
<mandel> ups
<alecu> mandel: why so?
<mandel> alecu, because is what the qtreactor does say
<mandel> alecu, it was wrong that we did it this way, it just works on windows, the other way QApp before reactor is better and works in all platforms
<alecu> mandel: sorry, I'm catching up with the backlog. Where does it say so?
<alecu> mandel: if it does work fine on windows, let's move ahead.
<mandel> alecu, let me get you the docs
<alecu> mandel: I had some issues with the qt4reactor initialization previously, so I was not convinced about touching those bits on windows.
<mandel> alecu, well, we can leave it like that, I don't think is needed
<alecu> mandel, mmcc: but if we test all that IRL  under windows and it works fine, then let's move ahead.
<mandel> anyway, if you look at the backlog, is working :)
<alecu> mandel: awesome then.
<mandel> alecu, other more important issue is the problem with the python path, but is just hurting use because we use the brew one
<alecu> mandel: what's the issue with the windows path?
<alecu> mandel: I saw some relative imports with ../
<mandel> alecu, is in shebangs paths that are broken, at least for use with the python buildout
<mandel> alecu, points to /usr/bin/python and we use /usr/local/python, I think is fixable if we execute the scripts using python path and not just path
<mandel> alecu, but is a minor PITA for developers, the packaged version should work ok
<alecu> mandel: oh, I see. I don't mind using "python bin/script" at all.
<alecu> so yeah: very minor pita. A very small sandwich you'll make with that pita.
<mandel> alecu, hehe
<mandel> alecu, so, all the rest works :)
<mandel> all, shares, details, sso, sd work
<mandel> we might have some bugs when we start sd (I cought an already running error) but seems that we just have packaging left!
<mmcc> mandel, how are you editing the path to the backend scripts now? where are you adding 'python' exactly?
<mmcc> mandel is such an optimist :)
<mandel> mmcc, I just changed the shebang, the smart way would be to tell the runner to use python + path and not just path and you are sorted
<mandel> mmcc, is latet here, so I won't be able to fix that yet I'll add a bug :)
<mandel> mmcc, alecu bug 1018924
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018924 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Scripts are not ran because the shebang points to the wrong path" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018924
<mmcc> mandel: ok, add the bug and assign me, I'll do it
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> please do not change those back to /usr/bin/env
<dobey> they cannot be that
<mmcc> dobey we're not going to do that.
<mmcc> the idea was to change the code that invokes them to say 'python backend-bin'
<mandel> dobey, that wont be touched, is the way we launch them :)
<mmcc> although it needs some thought, since of course it's different when packaged and I want to be sure it does the right thing on windows
<mandel> mmcc, indeed, you are the one that will have to deal with it :)
<dobey> mandel: what launches them?
<mandel> dobey, they are subprocess from control panel and sso, lets make the call as python script and not script and is fixed
<mandel> dobey, the a rnner code somewhere in sso-utils
<dobey> ugh
<mmcc> mandel, and that runner code is only used on windows and darwin right?
<dobey> calling "python script" from subprocess is nasty
<dobey> and it will break ubuntu
<mmcc> it's the protocol buffer stuff
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> so won't break linux
<mandel> dobey, it wont break ubuntu it will just be done in darwin
<dobey> perspective broker
<mmcc> thanks dobey, d'oh
<mandel> mmcc, in windows we call the .exe so we have to do something similar
<dobey> which reminds me
<dobey> briancurtin: we can't just simply switch to nose or something else, for running the tests. we're not just using plain trial, but u1trial which does a bunch of extra stuff we need for various tests
<briancurtin> so we port u1trial or something as well
<dobey> i should break up the dirspec stuff i was doing into smaller branches.
<dobey> well, it's small as-is, but doesn't work exactly on both 2 and 3, and is being really annoying
<mmcc> mandel - ok to set status to approved on that reactor reordering mp? you +1ed but left it
<mandel> mmcc, before I go, I have this for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/start-boot/+merge/112554
<mandel> mmcc, let me check
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I just approved in case you wanted to make more changes
<mmcc> mandel, ah ok. I have no other changes
<mandel> mmcc, usually the global approve is done by the person that proposes the mp, just in case :)
<mandel> mmcc, feel free to land it
<mmcc> mandel, oh i didn't know that. someone told me it was usually the 2nd approver...
<mmcc> mandel your branch looks fine but i can't tell what changed in main.m. are my eyes failing me?
<mmcc> whitespace?
<mandel> mmcc, optional to required argument
<mandel> mmcc, and no argument for help
<mmcc> yeah i just noticed that but what about line 80 of the diff?
 * mmcc needs to get better sleep
<mandel> mmcc, typo!
<mmcc> ah there it is! ok thanks
<mmcc> mandel +1
<mandel> ok, then EOD for me, I'll me off next week but feel free to ask for help over twitter or if I'm here :)
<mandel> you might be ignored :P
<gatox> mandel, go away!
<gatox> ejeje
 * mandel goes to pack etc..
<mmcc> ok mandel have a great trip.
 * mmcc couldn't think of a joke about mandel 'meing' off
<mandel> mmcc, hehe
<mandel> stupid fingers :P
<gatox> alecu, i don't know if you have a  decent internet connection now... but i've submitted the changes of the events code to darwin3 already :D
<alecu> gatox: great
<alecu> gatox: I do. Telecentro got their issues sorted up.
<gatox> alecu, good for you!! \o/
<mmcc> lunch
<dobey> ralsina: so how do i install stuff to a destdir, under the right prefix, using cmake?
<ralsina> dobey: I am doing the install now in the next branch
<ralsina> should be ready a bit after the previous one merges
<dobey> ah ok; so what are the limits of what this branch does exactly?
<dobey> it just builds and that's it?
<ralsina> dobey: yep, it builds and runs tests
<ralsina> dobey: trying not to do things like installing before I knew what the heck to install ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: any specific reason to build the static lib by default instead of the shlib?
<ralsina> dobey: it's easier to run the tests in place
 * dobey hugs libtool
<ralsina> dobey: hehe, it sure needs loving :-)
<dobey> how do you dist a tarball with cmake?
<ralsina> dobey: well, I could use cpack
<ralsina> dobey: I suspect this is going to be annoying to package in that there is a library and a python package
<dobey> it's not annoying with autotools
<dobey> it's quite simple
<ralsina> dobey: I am sure it is
<ralsina> I wonder why the heck is setup.py installing u1todo when it's not in the package list
<dobey> don't know
<ralsina> dobey: lp:~ralsina/u1db/cmake3 supports "make install", "make install-python" and "make package" that creates a tarball
<ralsina> you need to do "make install-python package" if you want a package that has both the library and the python package
<ralsina> or can do python setup.py install to just install the python stuff
<dobey> that seems weird
<ralsina> dobey: the logical way to install a python package is by using setup.py
<ralsina> the logical way to install a C library is make install
<ralsina> this is just both things in the same folder
<dobey> i don't see what installing has to do with making a tarblal distribution of the source
<ralsina> make package OTOH is a gross hack I will remove soonish ;-)
<dobey> and mixing build systems is always pain
<dobey> the logical way to install anything is to use a single system to do installation (which should be a system which can also do uninstallation)
<ralsina> dobey: it's two completely separate things. The only reason they are together AFAICS is because the tests for the C library run from python
<dobey> well, it's more the tests for the python running against the C library
<dobey> and because they are part of the same tree
<ralsina> yes, but there is no reason why the C library could not be in a separate tree, really. It's all a bit promiscuous.
<ralsina> So to install the library: "cmake . && make && make install" is enough and works
<ralsina> And for the python package, "python setup.py install" is enough and works
<dobey> why does make install not install both?
<ralsina> And there is a tricky "make check" that builds both and runs the tests for both and installs nothing
<ralsina> dobey: because they will not be the same package?
<dobey> yes they will?
<ralsina> dobey: why?
<dobey> what do you mean by "package" there?
<ralsina> the python stuff works just fine with no C
<ralsina> debian package
<ralsina> the python package doesn't use the C library at all
<ralsina> and viceversa
<dobey> binary package is irrelevant. if i grab a tarball, and build and install it, it should install everything
<dobey> not half the stuff
<ralsina> I can make it do that, probably
<dobey> actually, setup.py install probably does install the cython extension
<ralsina> but why would someone that only wants the C stuff install the python stuff and viceversa
<ralsina> no it doesn't
<dobey> though it would be really nice if it didn't
<dobey> it used to
<ralsina> I made it not do it
<ralsina> ;-)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> then they can install the libu1db-1.0-1 package from ubuntu or whatever
<ralsina> dobey: installing both together makes as much sense as installing your vala and the js implementation together
<dobey> uh
<dobey> if they were in the same tree, it would make perfect sense
<ralsina> we have divergent understandings of "perfect" :-)
<ralsina> But sure, I'll give it a shot
<dobey> it's like pulling the entire mozilla tree, to install libnss3.so
<ralsina> in a much smaller scale of course
<dobey> and besides, both the C and python of u1db are incredibly tiny
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> if it wasn't for the weird testing dependency, they belong in separate tress, I suspect
<dobey> i don't know about that. it's good that they're in the same tree
<dobey> it makes it easier to ensure consistency
<ralsina> ok, back to making it do what we want
<dobey> and u1db is small enough that it probably won't hit the same issues that ubuntuone-client did/does in this regard
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> tarmac
 * dobey wonders if alpha2 image is done
<ralsina> dobey: does a tarball like https://pastebin.canonical.com/69104/ after "cmake . && make && make package" look reasonable?
<ralsina> dobey: there are a bunch of missing bits in the setup.py which cause READMEs and license files not to be installed yet
<dobey> ralsina: no, that's installed files, not the source tree
<dobey> tarball needs to be roughly equiv to what setup.py sdist does for python, and make dist does in autotools
<ralsina> dobey: yes. To get a tarball of the sources, just tarball the sources. Or am I missing something?
<ralsina> ok
 * ralsina has yet to see a sdist that creates something that later builds a package though
<dobey> huh?
<ralsina> dobey: 99.99% of the sdists in python are broken
<dobey> 100% of ours are not?
<ralsina> dobey: Trust you in that, have not checked!
<dobey> ralsina: well, we'd be hard pressed to have any users at all on ubuntu, if it didn't work :)
<ralsina> dobey: that should be a tarball with the generated Makefiles in it, right?
<dobey> i think so, but i don't know what the standard faire for cmake is
<ralsina> dobey: ok, will research
<dobey> for autotools it includes Makefile.in files and configure script, which builds the Makefiles
<dobey> i think some of the unity stuff uses cmake
<dobey> so maybe some of those guys have a remote idea about it
<ralsina> found a recipe for it
<ralsina> So, in autotools it's the post-autogen status?
<dobey> basically
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> there, make dist produces this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/69105/
<ralsina> ready for cmake && make
<dobey> cool
<gatox> people (specially ralsina ) i need to leave a little bit early today, it's my mother birthday, and she is not living at 3000km anymore, so i need to buy a gift :P
<ralsina> gatox: pollerudo
<gatox> ralsina, :(
<ralsina> gatox: sure man :)
<ralsina> gatox: go ahead, I would do the same thing :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i don't buy gift since 6 years ago...... so........ jejej
<gatox> it has to be kind of special
<ralsina> so, she's getting a car, right?
<gatox> ralsina, yes, this one: http://www.collectobil.com/images/items/3739.jpg
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> go man, moms always come first
<gatox> ok.... i'm off see you tomorrow!
<gatox> thanks!
<beuno> clearly we don't have the same mothers
<ralsina> beuno: sure bro!
<ralsina> ;-)
<beuno> heh
 * ralsina tries to say it like Desmond from lost
<ralsina> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq_SURMi1Mo
<beuno> sometimes I wonder how we haven't filled the internet yet
<dobey> you should start all your comments on reddit that way
<dobey> "Sorry brotha, but you're an idiot."
<ralsina> the accent just doesn't translate
<ralsina> maybe in italics... Sorry *brotha* ...
<beuno> I think you need an h in there, brohtha
<ralsina> beuno: we have not filled the internet because we keep making it larger, of course. Beware of the upcoming internet real estate bubble when people realize we have much more storage than we really need.
<dobey> brothah more likely
<beuno> there you go, dobey solved it
<dobey> yay irish accents
<ralsina> desmond was a scotsman
<ralsina> although all the time traveling may have altered his accent. Or all the nosebleeding.
<ralsina> the guy from riveshaft was the token irishman, IIRC
<ralsina> driveshaft*
<ralsina> or perhaps the token hobbit
<alecu> ralsina: there's another hobbit that has of lately turned into a special agent. A bear one.
<ralsina> really? he does the voices?
<ralsina> yes he does!
<dobey> ian holm?
<ralsina> I never got over Sean Astin appearing as a steroid user in 50 first dates
<ralsina> dobey: Sean Astin
<dobey> oh
 * ralsina imagines Sean Astin and Dominic Monaghan in hobbitware singing "(You All) Everybody"
<dobey> oh, Martin Freeman is Bilbo in the hobbit
<briancurtin> ralsina: looks like 3.0.2 is updated on the web server
<ralsina> awesome
<ralsina> Morgan Freeman would be much more fun
<alecu> dobey: he does look like a younger Iam Holm, though.
<dobey> alecu: indeed, if slightly taller
<mmcc> ralsina, briancurtin a quick review for you guys: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493
<ralsina> mmcc: got it!
<briancurtin> mmcc: looking in a min
<mmcc> thx
<alecu> dobey: what are the chances of having a tarmac for python3 running a twisted from a non-official bitbucket branch?
<alecu> perhaps we can do it on a jenkins instance instead, and it would be safer.
<ralsina> alecu: I am intrigued by your request ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I've just seen python3 running the trial from https://bitbucket.org/pitrou/t3k
<dobey> alecu: trial from there works, with reactors and everything?
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: that means that *some* reactor is working too
<dobey> i have a local branch of twisted with trial that does --help, but plug-ins aren't getting loaded
<ralsina> yep
<alecu> FAILED (skips=1483, expectedFailures=14, failures=69, errors=1226, successes=4808)
<ralsina> his irst milestone "almost done" includes trial
<dobey> cool
<dobey> brb
<briancurtin> mmcc: approved that branch. it just needs mandel's approval after his Needs Fixing
<mmcc>  briancurtin: thanks. I guess it can wait until he gets back. seems unlikely to acquire conflicts...
<ralsina> mmcc: my real monocle is at the monocle-polisher's shop, sadly.
<mmcc> ralsina: hah. hard to find a good monocle polisher these days. they always want to use that synthetic monocole polish
<dobey> yeah, i only ever use stuff made from dead stuff
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-infrastructure/tarmac-tweaks/+merge/112648 <- is that correct?
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, and polishing with one's foulard is just not the same
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: yep
 * mmcc looks up foulard
<dobey> ralsina: cool. feel free to approve it then :)
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, see if you'd said cravat I would've known. foulard is just too fancy for me.
<ralsina> mmcc: je suis francophile
<ralsina> dobey: I am EODing in a bit, so after that one merges can you set cmake2 to approved?
<dobey> ralsina: well, after the tarmac instance gets updated with the new config
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: CMake claims to be able to build .deb packages on its own but I suspect without tweaking the quality will not be acceptable
<ralsina> dobey: but it does accept tweaking
<dobey> it's possible with autotools too, but i don't want to go there
<ralsina> dobey: guessed as much, those things are usually not very good
<dobey> yeah
 * dobey wonders what status to set for bug #1019013
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019013 in Ubuntu One Client "Client dont save the disconnect " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019013
<mmcc> anyone know if there's a builtin constant for environment variable separators? ie, ':' on unix and ';' on win32? obviously it's simple to do myself, but so is os.path.sep and we have that convenience...
<briancurtin> os.pathsep is all i'm familiar with
<briancurtin> (os.path.sep is the separator between folders, e.g, '\\' on win)
<mmcc> yeah, me too. a quick search thru os didn't show anything
<mmcc> thx
<dobey> yeah, os.pathsep
<ralsina> os.pathsep and os.path.sep ... someone did not think that very clearly.
<ralsina> instead of os.path.sep use os.sep :-)
<mmcc> pathsep could have been envsep, maybe
<ralsina> I always used it as os.sep. Now that I know about os.path.sep I am going to have to check every time I see os.pathsep
<alecu> mandel: if you have not left for pycon, please abstain in this review: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-winreg/+merge/111725
<alecu> briancurtin: pylint coughed a few errors in: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-urllib/+merge/112429
<alecu> briancurtin: also, this one breaks in 2.7: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-StringIO/+merge/112443
<dobey> ah crap
<dobey> it has to be "cmake ." not "cmake"
<alecu> briancurtin: 3 approves, 2 needfixins
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, sorry :-(
<ralsina> just noticed it
<briancurtin> alecu: my mistake on the stringio branch, i probably ran it then looked in another window since i have 100 command prompts...getting out of hand
<alecu> :-)
<briancurtin> windows pylint didnt complain about those lint issues you mentioned :/ that sucks, easy to fix though
<briancurtin> or rather, it complained about the ones that i fixed with disable/enable comments (until i ended up fixing them). seems like i have to apply those everywhere
<dobey> ok, i need to run
<alecu> bye dobey
<alecu> briancurtin: ack
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-infrastructure/tarmac-tweaks/+merge/112662 to fix the cmake to cmake .
<dobey> have a good evening all. i'll finish up the sso sru in the am
<briancurtin> i'm heading out as well. see everyone tomorrow
<mmcc> ok, going for dinner now. will be back again later tonight.
 * alecu leaves as well...
<alecu> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2012-06-29
<mmcc`> I'll just leave this question here for tomorrow: does anyone test the sso client on windows from the command line? I made changes to get_activation_cmdline to use the buildout python to run subprocesses during development, and was looking to see if similar changes were necessary for windows, but it looks like it'll always look in the registry for the path to the subprocess, which means that I can't run eg. ubuntu-sso-login-qt from
<mmcc`> command line on windows. Am I missing something?
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<Myrtti> yay Friday \o/
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> holas!
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<rye> ralsina: do you happen to know who is our contact in Tomboy project?
<czajkowski> aloha
<alecu> rye: I think it is Sandy Armstrong
<dobey> rye: sandy is the only person i know that really works on it; though not sure how much anyone hacks on it any more
<dobey> czajkowski: can't say aloha. it's too early for me to drink my lovely hawaiian beer
<czajkowski> dobey: never too early!
<czajkowski> dobey: oh but as you're alive! how do I snyc my tomboy notes up now ?
<dobey> czajkowski: what do you mean? tomboy should sync the notes just fine, the same way it always has
<czajkowski> hmmm
<ralsina> rye: nope
<ralsina> rye: we have not had one in a long time, I think. As in "before I joined"
<dobey> well, we never really had a specific "official" contact in tomboy afaik
<czajkowski> dobey: just checked nope my notes don't go to U1 any more :S any idea what I need to do ?
<dobey> czajkowski: i have no idea. check your configuration? run it in a terminal with "tomboy --debug" perhaps?
<czajkowski> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1066018/
<czajkowski> c
<dobey> that looks ok i guess. is the configuration correct?
<alecu> ralsina, all: it seems my isp has left me marooned again today.
<alecu> ralsina: is it working fine for you?
<ralsina> alecu: internet? Yes, but I am not in telecentro :-)
<alecu> and just as I said so, my modem has upstream again.
<dobey> czajkowski: rye is probably a better person to help with that though :)
<rye> czajkowski: reading
<rye> czajkowski: could you please try syncing and see whether that prints anything?
<czajkowski> rye: dobey sorry was helping someone else.
<czajkowski> rye: won't let me sync it http://twitpic.com/a1unrn/full
<rye> czajkowski: uhm... Local Folder?
<rye> czajkowski: that's not Ubuntu One service, are you sure?
<dobey> rye: notice it's disabled
<dobey> rye: she can't select any service
<dobey> seems like possibly a tomboy issue though, and nothing to do with u1
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> dobey: dont say it's so I've more of a chance of getting it fixed if it's U1
<rye> dobey: yes, disabled, but to switch to another method one needs to clear
<rye> czajkowski: what happens when you synchronize with the current settings?
<czajkowski> rye: http://twitpic.com/a1uree/full
<rye> czajkowski: uhm, you are syncing with local folder, not Ubuntu One
<czajkowski> it wont let me select U1
<rye> czajkowski: what do you mean "it won't let me" - disabled menu? Then you will need to "Clear" the sync state before switching
<rye> czajkowski: also, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/1019256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1019256 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy should trim trailing "/" in WebSyncPreferencesWidget" [Undecided,New]
<rye> czajkowski: so in order to switch you will need to use https://one.ubuntu.com/notes as the URL, without the trailing slash (or install updated tomboy with the patch which I haven't yet published anywhere)
<czajkowski> awwwww
 * czajkowski hugs rye 
<czajkowski> beers for you
<dobey> ralsina: cmake2 is merged! :)
<ralsina> dobey: yay!
<ralsina> dobey: cmake3 needs reviews then ;-)
<dobey> yeah i know :)
<ralsina> dobey: and then I can wash my eyeballs from that kind of thing for a while
<mmcc`> Good morning folks, let's have a random Alan Perlis quote: "Prolonged contact with the computer turns mathematicians into clerks and vice versa."
<ralsina> mmcc: good morning. And good quote :-)
 * ralsina is now very far on the clerk side of the axis
<dobey> stop trolling!
<ralsina> dobey: I stopped!
<ralsina> Why do I have Iain Lane's objectives up for review????
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> Oh, I love allhand's things that look like buttons, but where you have to click on the letters
<ralsina> eric, rejected, let's see what happened. Are you fired now?
<dobey> also the channel mismatches
<thisfred> ralsina: yay, early weekend!
<ralsina> Oh, he's on "desktop" and allhands has him filed on the wrong team. Fun.
<dobey> ralsina: i guess you should give him some objectives. maybe he can do python3! :)
<dobey> twisted needs lubbins
<thisfred> that'd be a fantastic idea. If you let me port twisted to python 3, I can guarantee I'll run it into the ground for good.
<thisfred> ralsina: I'm on a team? :(
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> thisfred: you are in two!
<thisfred> w00t
<thisfred> twice the meetings!
<ralsina> thisfred: but we are selling you to a Belgrade team for rights to the churro stand and a ball to be named later.
<mmcc> so does anyone actually run the windows SSO client from the command line, eg. for testing?
<ralsina> mmcc: good question. I am guessing no.
<mmcc> ralsina: so am I, because it might have never worked
<thisfred> ralsina: at least I'll get to play
<ralsina> mmcc: but u1cp starts it and it works then ;-)
<briancurtin> mmcc: only when i really need to, which isn't often. otherwise i just let the SSO from the latest release run
<mmcc> ralsina: yes it should - the only way it knows how to find the path to the SSO backend is using the registry
<mmcc> whic is why I asked
<mmcc> briancurtin: that makes sense. have you needed to since I joined and mandel did the tcpactivation refactoring?
<ralsina> mmcc: there should be a last resort which is "starting the binary from the same place where the sso binary is"
<briancurtin> mmcc: not sure
<ralsina> or rather, where the u1cp binary is
<briancurtin> pretty likely since you joined, no idea about tcpactivation
<mmcc> ralsina: agreed. that's what it does for finding the other binaries, but tcpactivation has a different code path
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, free inconsistencies. Fun.
<thisfred> me
<dobey> thisfred: it's always about you, isn't it
<mmcc> heh
<thisfred> solipsism is the only reasonable stance
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> ah crap, typing now
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999029 TODO: objectives | max document size implementation (no bug yet) BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: dev path fixes, packaging fixes, fixed bug 1018125
<mmcc>  TODO: more path fixes, land said fixes, send a .app to ralsina
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc>  NEXT: DOBEY
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999029 in U1DB "make test suite cleaner for no c_backend_wrapper" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018125 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool and ubuntuone-syncdaemon import gireactor,dbus when platform != win32" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018125
<dobey> DONE: team call, chat with mvo about gtk sso move, tarmac tweaks, cmake2 review, started 3.0.2 SRUs
<dobey> TODO: objectives, reviews, finish 3.0.2 SRUs, poke at some bugs
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews and Refactor (see the pattern? :P)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with tests refactoring TODAY. objectives
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: python 3, read up on unicode, started the unicode changes branch
<briancurtin> TODO: fix up a few branches, push on with unicode
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NOTE: doctors appt this afternoon so i will need to shift some time around. i'll probably be gone for a while in my afternoon but stick around through early evening
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: merged cmake2, proposed cmake3, carefully avoiding doing a cmake4, team call, 1-1s TODO: fix a bug, lots of emails tell you all to DO YOUR OBJECTIVES (done now) BLOCKED: no NEXT alecu
<alecu> DONE: team hangout with hats, reviews, played with the t3k branch
<alecu> TODO: objectives, more t3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments?
<ralsina> DO YOUR OBJECTIVES?
<ralsina> Talk to me if you don't know what to do about them
<thisfred> that would be me
 * ralsina opens the guinness book of world records and starts assigning at random 
<gatox> jjajaja
<ralsina> thisfred: "walk more than 2.3 miles holding a raw egg in a small spoon"
<dobey> 1) be taller. 2) be a shot caller. 3) be a baller.
<dobey> done!
 * alecu picks "grow the longest beard"
<thisfred> I'm pretty good at chugging beer, and eating biscuits and whistling
<ralsina> thisfred: at the same time? impressive!
<briancurtin> how and where do we do these objectives? "all hands" something?
<ralsina> briancurtin: allhands.canonical.com
<mmcc> objective: c
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> i guess nobody got my joke
<alecu> mmcc: lolz
<alecu> dobey: sorry, no :-(
<briancurtin> i got that one
<thisfred> dobey: well, i got  the song quote
<ralsina> dobey: the ship has sailed on be taller for all of us
<mmcc> ralsina: not me I sleep upside-down
<thisfred> we can make it a stretch goal
<ralsina> dobey: and I have not seen mike, but only thisfred and brian can claim to have succeeded
<thisfred> instantdrumroll.com
<mmcc> thisfred: BOOM
<ralsina> why on earth are objectives due on a saturday?
<briancurtin> oh man we have to give target dates?
<alecu> I think now I do: "Lil Troy---Wanna be a baller"
<thisfred> briancurtin: target date is april 2013
<ralsina> briancurtin: april 2013 is good for that, unless you really expect to achieve something earlier
<gatox> ralsina, so everyone who forgot to do it during the week, can do it :P
<thisfred> alecu: no that's not it, I think
<gatox> (like me)
<briancurtin> i was going to put them all on christmas day, as presents to the team
<ralsina> You guys *can* set things to earlier dates if you feel ambitious
<thisfred> alecu: skee-lo
<ralsina> but I have to *approve* them by tomorrow. I am not approving on saturday, people
<dobey> why oh why am i not getting any audio out of flash/html5 :-/
<gatox> ok, lunch for me!
<dobey> "survive the return of quetzlcoatl"
<dobey> really, that's my only goal for this year. well that, and go see The Hobbit. they happen at roughly the same time
<thisfred> learn to pronounce quetzlcoatl
<ralsina> thisfred: it sounds just like it's written
<thisfred> create new meme: lol-axolotls
<thisfred> oh, too late http://cheezburger.com/1563258112
<thisfred> climb popocatepetl
<ralsina> thisfred: climbing active volcanos is bad. Specially if you carry an axolotl
<thisfred> Well I would have it carry me, but it'd probably walk right into the volcano mouth, with its lack of eyesight
<thisfred> axolotl, the other white meat
<alecu> crap, that's an ugly animal.
<dobey> why do credit card companies always make it so hard to close an account
<ralsina> dobey: should be obvious
<dobey> s/obvious/illegal/
<dobey> well, time to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> alecu: it's like working from
<thisfred> home: when you spend all your life in the dark, you can afford to be ;)
<thisfred> at least if you don't have a webcam
 * alecu has lunch and runs errands
<mmcc> windows question - on my machine, when activation queries the registry for the path to sso-client, it gets back 'e:\ubuntu-sso-client\use-tcp-activation\dist\windows-ubuntu-sso-client.exe', and I don't have an e: drive, so that fails. that's OK - I've never installed U1 on this VM and maybe that path is something strange from my test setup?
<briancurtin> mmcc: that's from the test setup
<mmcc> ok, so my question is: is it OK to use os.path.exists to test what I get from the registry in order to fall back to the exe in the source tree?
<mmcc> the nonexistant e: drive threw me
<ralsina> mmcc:  sure
<mmcc> or should I only use the registry one if sys.frozen isn't defined?
<mmcc> because now I'm not sure how you'd test changes to the sso backend on windows without editing the registry, if you've already installed it at some point ...
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think that would work
<briancurtin> i guess only ever try the registry on sys.frozen, and always have the fallback to source tree
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, I think it'd work too - it's what we do in the other function that looks for exes
<mmcc> sounds good!
<briancurtin> is it just me or does the 'next' button on the objective page not work?
<briancurtin> (on chrome)
<briancurtin> oh nevermind, i had a blank objective added
<mmcc> dobey, gatox - I have a few merges from last night and this morning for you guys to look at:
<gatox> mmcc, do you need reviews?
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1018125-darwin-no-gireactor/+merge/112702
<gatox> mmcc, i was expecting you to let me know when you update one of the reviews with mandel comments
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-992593-backend-path-darwin-pkgd/+merge/112709 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1018924-use-buildout-python/+merge/112813
<mmcc> gatox, I'm not aware of anything pending with mandel's comments... which branch is that about?
<gatox> mmcc, i'll review them right now
<gatox> mmcc, question...... why tihs: if sys.platform not in ('win32', 'darwin'):
<gatox> and not: if sys.platform == 'linux2':
<gatox> just asking....
<ralsina> hey, a lunch!
<mmcc> gatox, no great reason. didn't actually know the sys.platform constant for linux, I would've guessed 'linux', so I'm glad I did it the other way :)
<gatox> mmcc, i think is more clear to say "do this just for linux", what do you think?
<dobey> mmcc: ok, i'll look at them as soon as i can
<mmcc> gatox sure, I'm happy to change it
<mmcc> ok gatox, pushed that change.
<gatox> mmcc, thx
<mmcc> btw, for that no-gireactor branch, note that (at least with trunk), those scripts still don't actually work - this fix is just for their imports...
<gatox> mmcc, ok, roger that...... so i shouldn't run the tests for that?
<mmcc> gatox, do the unit tests even cover these scripts?
<gatox> mmcc, there is no test for that :P
<gatox> mmcc, jeje was just the standard reaction jeje
<gatox> mmcc, +1
<mmcc> gatox: right :) if you wanted to be super thorough you could merge this branch with your fsevents branch and test them IRL that way, but we'll be doing that soon anyway
<mmcc> thx
<gatox> mmcc, let me know if i'm being annoying :P  i added a need fixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-992593-backend-path-darwin-pkgd/+merge/112709
<gatox> but should be easy to do
<mmcc> gatox, not annoying, good idea. thanks :)
<gatox> mmcc, and this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1018924-use-buildout-python/+merge/112813 seems to be in the same situation, i don't think there are pre-existing tests for that
<dobey> isn't there a good reason to avoid doing " " + foo?
<gatox> dobey, it think " %s" % foo is better according some comments
<gatox> thisfred,  ^
<dobey> right, that's whata i thought. but i was hoping someone had a link pointing to something that documented why
<mmcc> dobey, you mean "python " + foo right? I'm not actually doing " " + am i?
<thisfred> dobey: it's slower than doing ''.join(list), but it only matters for large numbers of strings
<dobey> mmcc: i mean "string literal" + foo
<thisfred> so for a single plus outside of a loop, it's fine
<thisfred> in my book
<thisfred> there may be other books
<beuno> it's also more forgiving about types
<briancurtin> where do i buy a copy of the thisfred book
<dobey> beuno: % or +?
<beuno> dobey, %
<beuno> it casts it to a string
<dobey> right
<beuno> so you don't worry about what foo is
<thisfred> briancurtin: it's currently out of print
<thisfred> beuno: I would argue that that's a downside of %
<thisfred> ;)
<thisfred> well of %s specifically
<beuno> that's why your book is out of print  :p
<thisfred> hehe
<mmcc> ok so for this use case, we have two things that are definitely short and definitelt strings, and it's done once, so ok to use "" + var?
<mmcc> ok, time for lunch. will push some new tests when I get back
<briancurtin> lunch/doctor
<rye> ralsina: ok, if we have some fix upstream, whom do we contact to get it packaged in Ubuntu?
<ralsina> rye: I suppose their mailing list
<dobey> rye: fix for what?
<rye> dobey: tomboy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/1019256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1019256 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy should trim trailing "/" in WebSyncPreferencesWidget" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> rye: is it fixed in quantal? upstream bug says fix released, but is it in a new version that's already in quantal?
<dobey> oh i guess not
<dobey> it was merged upstream today
<dobey> rye: you can do it yourself. but it needs to be done in quantal first, then an sru for precise could be done
<rye> dobey: quantal.... hmmm
<gatox> ok, EOD for me.....
 * gatox goes away cursing twisted....
<alecu> bye gatox! sorry about that :-)
<alecu> ralsina: I've sent the objectives. Please take a look when you can.
 * alecu needs to take Amelia to swiming lessons.
<ralsina> alecu: will do tonight
<alecu> ralsina: great.
<dobey> bah can't think of a third :-/
 * briancurtin back
<rhys>  question. Anyone have a problem where ubuntu-one moves a file to the trash and doesn't update it? For me I have this fun problem where Ubuntu one will just "eat" some files and i have to restore from backup.
<dobey> rhys: files that are deleted from the server either via the web site, or other connected machines, will get moved to trash in all the other clients
<rhys> ok.. but this is my keepass file. No machine I have is deleting this.
<rhys> is there a log I can look at to see whats getting deleted where?
<dobey> in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<dobey> there should be several similar files, as the logs get rotated
<salgado> rhys, does that happen when you use keepass and save changes to the file?
<rhys> salgado: it would have to. nothing else touches that file.
<salgado> rhys, I ask because it sounds similar to what happens with gnucash files: bug 953621
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 809370 in Ubuntu One Client "duplicate for #953621 hardlinks dont make PyInotify say CLOSE_WRITE and content never gets uploaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809370
<dobey> salgado: you've seen it before, or have the same issue?
<dobey> ah
<rhys> ah.
<rhys> Yeah, because it only seems to happen with my keepass file. It has happened exactly once with cryptkeeper, which opens/closes encryptfs files via fuse.
<ralsina> dobey: cmake 3 was missing a push
<dobey> oh weird. the lp merge proposals ui changed again
<dobey> weird
<dobey> make dist made a tar.bz2 file, though the cpack generator is set to TGZ in the CMakelists.txt
<ralsina> dobey: the bz2 is done by the dist target
<ralsina> the tgz you would get with make package but that would be a tarball of the installed files
<ralsina> you can laugh at the deb it does by setting the cpck generator to DEB ;-)
<dobey> ugh :)
<dobey> hrmm, seeming some issues
<ralsina> not surprised
<rhys> dobey: salgado: does this mean its a client problem and not a Ubuntu One problem?
<ralsina> Have to go pick my son from a birthday party. Will be back later checking objectives and such. Have a nice weekend!
<ralsina> dobey: just put all the needsfixing you see, that branch surely needs some extra loving, it's just that I don't quite know the expected results
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, understand. i'm doing. have a good weekend :)
<dobey> rhys: i think that bug means it's possibly a kernel or pyinotify problem.
<ralsina> dobey: if you never do a make check, the .so is not built and is not installed. Is that enough?
 * ralsina guesses no ;-)
<dobey> no
<rhys> dobey: is there anything I can contribute to the fixing of this bug?
<dobey> rhys: i'm sorry, but i don't know. best would probably be to keep up with the bug report that salgado linked
<dobey> ok, i need to get out of here
<dobey> have a good weekend everyone!
<briancurtin> see ya dobey
<mmcc> bye dobey have a good one
<briancurtin> is there any guideline we have for when merge proposals get too big? i'm at 510 lines right now for Python 3 unicode work, and I'm maybe 25% done...thinking i should just submit this one now
<briancurtin> i just dont want to have some 4000 line difft that no one will look at
<mmcc> thought we said to keep it below 1k lines? it came up a while back, around when diego's first fsevents branch loomed, darkening the sky
<briancurtin> ah yeah i kind of remember that
<mmcc> might even have been 500 lines... 500 soundslike a good chunk size if that makes sense to stop there
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can just do half first and another half later
<ralsina> 1K lines is the usual threshold
<ralsina> 500 is better, but over 1K is unbearable
<briancurtin> agreed. i'll see if it makes sense to push on past 510 organizationally, otherwise i'll start a new one
<mmcc> do we use the 'resubmit' review comment type? what for?
<mmcc> eg, if gatox suggested I add tests and I add tests, do I note that with a 'resubmit' comment or is that not what that means
<briancurtin> and i'm out of here. enjoy the weekend all
<mmcc> ok, didn't quite get as far as I'd hoped but it's time to head out. Just a couple of executable path bugs to squash and we should be in the same good shape mandel saw earlier
<mmcc> bye
#ubuntuone 2012-06-30
<Riddla> Hi all, having some issues syncing between a Win7 desktop, Android phone and Ubuntu laptop. Dropped a file into "shared with me" on the Win7 desktop, it hasn't appeared on the laptop or phone and I'm getting an error on the phone about the volume not being found, any ideas?
<Riddla> never mind... cant add stuff to shared with me...
<karni> Riddla: hi there
<karni> Riddla: Allow me to explain.
<karni> Riddla: You can share folders with *other* U1 users. They can share some folders with you. The latter would appear in the "Shared with me" section
<karni> Riddla: Android nor iOS do not yet support shares in Ubuntu One yet
<Riddla> karni: Thanks, I sort of figured, I wasn't aware the "shared with me" folder would have different permissions than other folders created in Ubuntu One
<karni> Riddla: Lastly, the "volume not found" on Android is unrelated bug which has surfaced the day before yesterday - we have fixed it, and will release the update shortly. It doesn't have major impact on the operational status of the ap.
<Riddla> I've just discovered that getting the same message after successfully creating another folder and syncing a file properly between all 3 devices :)
<karni> Riddla: like I said, it doesn't have major impact (unless you open the app, and change something on the computer, you'll just have to hit refresh manually on Anroid). we'll release the fix shortly (Monday the latest I think)
<karni> Gotta run now, take care!
<Riddla> I'm guessing you're one of the developers, so just FYI I've also shared ubuntu one on Reddit's /r/android sub, simply because the majority of users there were gnashing teeth that Google Drive didn't allow local download of files, whereas Ubuntu One does. I think I'll be using it over Drive for pretty much everything now!
<Riddla> Thanks again!
<karni> oh, /me reads
<karni> Riddla: oh, sweet! Yes, I'm currently the lead developer on this app :)
<karni> Riddla: Thanks!
<Riddla> No, thank you for giving me the cloud sync I wanted!
<karni> We are happy you're enjoying Ubuntu One!
<Riddla> :>
<karni> We'll continue to make it rock even better :)
<Riddla> Huzzah!
<excelsior> When I set up ubuntu one, if I change the directory structure of say the documents folder, will ubuntu one keep multiple copies in each location, or will it know to remove the old copy?
<excelsior> gotta run, can someone answer me real quick?
<excelsior> I guess not, good night!
<ggg4444> can someone help me with my void 11 problem?
<theseb> When is it sometimes hard to kill the syncdaemon?  i takes multiple "u1sdtool -q"  and/or kill -9 's do get the job done
<theseb> also i'm getting the "IPC Error" again and i forgot how to deal with that
#ubuntuone 2013-06-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Midsummer Day! :)
<mungbean> hello, my "a file is no longer published" problem when publishing via nautilus/CLI happens on my home pc too - maybe an accoutn problem, t
<mungbean> both running 12.03
<mungbean> 12.04
<dobey> mungbean: did you submit your problem via the contact form on the web page?
<mungbean> yes
<mungbean> last week
<dobey> ok. please add that information to your existing support ticket for the issue. you should have gotten an e-mail from this system that you should be able to reply to, i think
<mungbean> ok, will do ta
<pgrytdal> Hello... I have Ubuntu One installed on Windows XP. I synced my Music folder (c:\Documents and settings\pgrytdal\My Documents\My Music) and now I would like to sync it to my Linux Mint "Music" folder. The times I have tried, it made a /home/pgrytdal/My Documents/My Music folder, instead of syncing it to /home/pgrytdal/Music. Is there a way I can sync it to /home/pgrytdal/Music instead of /home/pgrytdal/my documents/my music?
<dobey> pgrytdal: you can't reassign folder names, no
<dobey> pgrytdal: you can change the configuration on your linux mint system so that "~/My Music/" is your "music" folder though, and/or change your music player to use it as the default library location
<pgrytdal> Thanks, Dobey. I'll check in with the Linux Mint IRC chat, and ask them how to do that.
#ubuntuone 2013-06-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-06-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
<seifpic> Hello, I have been using ubuntu one for a couple of days now and I have been able to publish files through the web application. However I just uploaded a 57.1MB file and there is no publish option under the more menu
<seifpic> The file is a zipped folder which I have been deleting and reuploading each time I update it
<seifpic> Any idea?
<seifpic> nothing?
#ubuntuone 2013-06-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Industrial Workers of the World Day! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-06-28
<JAMESTAIT> Good morning all, happy Friday and HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Let It Go Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bannockburn Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Colour TV Day! :-D
<mapreri> umh, I wanted to try mover to move my files out of u1, but I can't find a way to use it with the 2FA active. suggestion?
<mapreri> (I don't want to disable 2FA)
<beuno> mapreri, I don't follow, it seems to work fine for me with 2fa
<mapreri> beuno: if I go to apps.mover.io and I try to add the U1 connector, mover asks me fr my credential and I (reluctant, I dislike give my credential away) insert my uSSO email and password mover tells me "Please double check your UbuntuOneConnector credentials and try again.". It does not ask for my one time password.
<beuno> mapreri, it works well for me, are you sure the credentials are the right ones?
<mapreri> beuno: yes, I am.
#ubuntuone 2014-06-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Industrial Workers Of The World Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2018-06-25
<andres_> hi guys
<andres_> so i registere to ubuntu one but there is no app...how do i use it?
<andres_> its a cloud service right?
#ubuntuone 2018-06-26
<andres_> so ubuntu one is done
<andres_> from what i understand...?
<andres_> i accept
<andres_> i need to know if the service work tho
#ubuntuone 2018-06-29
<andres_> sudo rm
<andres_> sudo rm -rf
